# Think Mink



## Flip88

To run concurrently with the 'chinchilla in action' and 'sable in action' threads started by Birkin101 allow me to introduce the 'Think Mink' thread.

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/chinchilla-in-action-663906-19.html
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/sable-in-action-649548-38.html

A mink coat has been a symbol of luxury and glamour, not to mention warmth and sensuality, for maybe 100 years.  I think that, as a 'starter fur' mink is perfect.

Remember when a mink coat weighed more than a heavy dumbbell and was typically full length and often drowned the wearer?  Well, to dispel this myth I shall start the thread with some photo's from American Legend to show the versatility of mink - how it has changed over the years.

http://www.americanlegend.com/campaigns/campaigns-gallery/

I own a couple of minks and they are warm, durable and (I think) very stylish.


----------



## Flip88

Some more (again from American Legend)


----------



## Flip88

Some more


----------



## Flip88

Some of the sheared items are extremely light in weight.  They don't even look like real fur but still, they have the warmth.


----------



## Flip88

These are from Blackglama website and feature various models as part of their advert campaign .... "What becomes a legend the most?"

Janet Jackson
Elizabeth Hurley
Naomi Campbell
Elle McPherson (look at how sheared her mink is!  Incredible)
Cindy Crawford


----------



## Perfect Day

Certainly not like my grandmothers mink ITA!!


----------



## papertiger

Beautiful pics 

I don't think of mink as a starter fur, it's fabulous in its own right. Versatile, flattering, durable and so many colours to choose from and glamorous. I have several different types of furs, some more costly but mink is my default .


----------



## Prada_Princess

I suppose it depends on what is meant be 'starter fur'.  I dont see it as a fur which you are bound to 'out grow' and move on to something else either but then I know lots of people that did get a mink as their first fur though.

The pictures from American Legend really are special I think. Some of the sheared minks posted look almost like velvet.  I find it bizzaire that sheared mink provides the same amount of warmth as long mink but it does.

The furrier I use in Manchester (UK) had some very nice minks in this winter but I resistred - this time!

It might be a good idea if this thread encompassed the 'in action' theme of the chinchill and sable threads.


----------



## Flip88

Yes, sheared fur is as warm as long haired fur - sounded crazy to me too actually.

I will try to post some 'mink in action' pics if I can find some.  Weather reports suggest up to -40 (!!!!!!!) in europe in a week or so so I suspect to see more around. Surely the -40 will be eastern europe and, hopefully, not London!


----------



## bagpacker

It's so cold right I've been jealously eyeing Parisiennes dashing about in gorgeous fur. 

Thinking of buying a mink coat but know nothing about selecting a good one. I've found something that's knitted mink, so light, and hooded, so hip. It's trimmed with fox. 

Only thing I'm iffy about is the leather trimmed pocket :-/ and the price... It's seems rather inexpensive so wondering if it's any good.

Help pls.


----------



## papertiger

bagpacker said:


> It's so cold right I've been jealously eyeing Parisiennes dashing about in gorgeous fur.
> 
> Thinking of buying a mink coat but know nothing about selecting a good one. I've found something that's knitted mink, so light, and hooded, so hip. It's trimmed with fox.
> 
> Only thing I'm iffy about is the leather trimmed pocket :-/ and the price... It's seems rather inexpensive so wondering if it's any good.
> 
> Help pls.



Any knitted fur is usually much cheaper, whatever its origin. They are make from all the bits that other coats leave behind (even coats made from tails are more expensive). They are very light and are popular. Word of warning: many come from the far East esp China, where standards can be not as 'careful'. I am 100% NOT into China bashing but because of the general lower standards of animal welfare  and of course labour costs the cheap price may look tempting but... 
The pockets and cuffs on a knitted fur will always be sewn over or trimmed to stop them stretching. 

Hope this helps 

Don't expect a knitted fur to last like a normal one.


----------



## Flip88

Yes, I agree. Knitted mink can be very warm but it deoends if you are looking for a classic piece or not. If you are then I think you will be much better off getting a typical mink to be honest. It will coat more - but it will be worth it.

There are some seriously tempting offers at the moment too - prices are low it seems.


----------



## bagpacker

papertiger said:
			
		

> Hope this helps



Absolutely! Thanks Paper.




			
				Flip88 said:
			
		

> I think you will be much better off getting a typical mink to be honest.



Good advice Flip. Hopefully I'll score a bargain this season to satisfy my fur lust.


----------



## Flip88

bagpacker said:
			
		

> Absolutely! Thanks Paper.
> 
> Good advice Flip. Hopefully I'll score a bargain this season to satisfy my fur lust.



Good luck!!


----------



## Perfect Day

Yes, good luck and I agree - a decent mink will last yeats and spending more on it will be worth it for sure.

Do you have a color in mind? I love the 'whiskey' color and the grey color which is called 'saphire'.

Keep us updated on your 'mission'


----------



## Flip88

bagpacker said:


> It's so cold right I've been jealously eyeing Parisiennes dashing about in gorgeous fur.
> 
> Thinking of buying a mink coat but know nothing about selecting a good one. I've found something that's knitted mink, so light, and hooded, so hip. It's trimmed with fox.
> 
> Only thing I'm iffy about is the leather trimmed pocket :-/ and the price... It's seems rather inexpensive so wondering if it's any good.
> 
> Help pls.



Is this the kind of thing you are looking for?  A "sporty" fur rather than a typical 'classic'?

http://kaufmanfurs.net/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=854


----------



## pianoprincess

hi, im thinking of investing in a mink coat- but i'm completely clueless to fur. how do i tell what's a good mink, what are the different types available? and how well do minks wear in general? and how about fox fur...i know they look completely different , but what are the pros and cons between mink and fox? thanks alot!!


----------



## Perfect Day

pianoprincess said:
			
		

> hi, im thinking of investing in a mink coat- but i'm completely clueless to fur. how do i tell what's a good mink, what are the different types available? and how well do minks wear in general? and how about fox fur...i know they look completely different , but what are the pros and cons between mink and fox? thanks alot!!



Hi PainoP - a few starter tips would be - visit at least 3 furriers before buying. Feel the fur rather than just looking at it. Both fox and mink are beautiful furs but fox will shed a little (not much though). Decide on the color you want (dyed furs are more expensive). I always find the smaller independent furrier more helpful.

Mu tip would be to spend as mich as you can on a fur - the extra will often be worth it and have fun trying them on. I have imagined myself as Marilyn before now - ha ha. Well, not quite but you get my drift.

As for the 'mink or fox' issue a lot of it will come down to whether you want a longer haired fur or a shorter one. Obviously mink is generally shorter.

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Flip88

pianoprincess said:
			
		

> hi, im thinking of investing in a mink coat- but i'm completely clueless to fur. how do i tell what's a good mink, what are the different types available? and how well do minks wear in general? and how about fox fur...i know they look completely different , but what are the pros and cons between mink and fox? thanks alot!!



Well, have you made any progress? I consider a mink coat to be a staple item for a wardrobe to be honest - especially if you live in colder climates. 

Giving an opinion on whether fox or mink is better is difficult. Both are beautiful and very different. It is simply a question of taste and which suits you better. Both are incredibly warm.

If it is mink you go for then female pelts are better than male ones albeit it they are more expensive. As for styles - the opportunities are without limits thesedays. In terms of the pelts (sheared, lasered or classic) and the styles too.

I would try to buy higher rather than cheaper. Check that the pelts are well matched and feel good (not stiff).

If you get this one right you will have the warmest coat you will ever own - for life.

How did you get on so far?


----------



## pianoprincess

Flip88 said:
			
		

> Well, have you made any progress? I consider a mink coat to be a staple item for a wardrobe to be honest - especially if you live in colder climates.
> 
> Giving an opinion on whether fox or mink is better is difficult. Both are beautiful and very different. It is simply a question of taste and which suits you better. Both are incredibly warm.
> 
> If it is mink you go for then female pelts are better than male ones albeit it they are more expensive. As for styles - the opportunities are without limits thesedays. In terms of the pelts (sheared, lasered or classic) and the styles too.
> 
> I would try to buy higher rather than cheaper. Check that the pelts are well matched and feel good (not stiff).
> 
> If you get this one right you will have the warmest coat you will ever own - for life.
> 
> How did you get on so far?



Thank you and I appreciate everyone's input! Well I have looked but not come to a decision...I have bought fox fur vests generally as I'm 24 and I find it looking most age appropriate on me,so I was intending to get another. I actually come from a summer country which explains my lack of experience with fur! I had hoped to buy mink as a investment piece but does it lose it's glosssiness over time?  And I find mink a little too mature on me, could it possibly be the style? I find full fur coats on me too overwhelming...


----------



## papertiger

pianoprincess said:


> Thank you and I appreciate everyone's input! Well I have looked but not come to a decision...I have bought fox fur vests generally as I'm 24 and I find it looking most age appropriate on me,so I was intending to get another. I actually come from a summer country which explains my lack of experience with fur! I had hoped to buy mink as a investment piece but does it lose it's glosssiness over time?  And I find mink a little too mature on me,* could it possibly be the style?* I find full fur coats on me too overwhelming...



You are probably right 

Try to find coats that reflect your personality and just happen to be in mink, this jacket is half way between classic and edgy. 

http://www.hockleylondon.com/collection/shadow-collection/jackets-and-boleros/lyra-jacket

I have a few Hockley pieces now and although they do carry tried and tested classics (especially minks) they have a seasonal range that is easier to wear for less traditional clientèle, I think most furriers do this now too.


----------



## Flip88

pianoprincess said:
			
		

> Thank you and I appreciate everyone's input! Well I have looked but not come to a decision...I have bought fox fur vests generally as I'm 24 and I find it looking most age appropriate on me,so I was intending to get another. I actually come from a summer country which explains my lack of experience with fur! I had hoped to buy mink as a investment piece but does it lose it's glosssiness over time?  And I find mink a little too mature on me, could it possibly be the style? I find full fur coats on me too overwhelming...



A fox fur vest is a good item to own so I can understand that too. Congratulations! To answer your question, if mink is looked after properly then it will not lose its gloss shine - for decades.

I can understand your reluctance to buy a mink coat but is that after trying them? My friends had the same issue - "am I too young for a mink?" They all ended up with a mink aged 20 - 25! I just think with whats on offer thesedays younger people can comfortably wear them. Take the minks on the Hockley website for example.

Good luck and I am sure you vest will look fabulous.


----------



## pianoprincess

yes, i have tried them on, i think full length fur coats are too overwhelming on me, and i prefer furs in smaller amounts like a shrug, or a vest. minks are cute in a small short jacket or bolero, or would anyone like to suggest a style for me? i love classic and elegant items, but I am also very girly- I wear pearls and diamonds , florals, and usually carry a chanel 2.55 or birkin!


----------



## Flip88

pianoprincess said:
			
		

> yes, i have tried them on, i think full length fur coats are too overwhelming on me, and i prefer furs in smaller amounts like a shrug, or a vest. minks are cute in a small short jacket or bolero, or would anyone like to suggest a style for me? i love classic and elegant items, but I am also very girly- I wear pearls and diamonds , florals, and usually carry a chanel 2.55 or birkin!



My vote would be a saphire coloured mink bolero. I love this colour. Hockley had some in a few months ago which would have been perfect. They can be work with a 'girly style' I think. They can also be worn with lots of different outfits. Go for female pelts - much softer. I'll try to find some pics if I can.


----------



## Flip88

For idea this link contains some lovely minks. Just to give you an idea. 

http://www.pkzfurs.com/index.php?option=com_flippingbook&view=book&id=3&page=1&Itemid=54


----------



## Perfect Day

From the above link I like the ones on pages 4-5 and 8-9 the most.  What a difficult website to use though - found it way too "fiddly".

Blue Iris is a nice color for mink too I think.

PianoPrincess - from the style as you describe I think that a mink bolero / stroller would work fine.

This Zac Possen from NYFW last week would be perfect (but expensive).


----------



## Perfect Day

Alessandra Airo in a cute mink


----------



## Flip88

The Zac Possen fur is beautiful, in fact dare I say it - pretty perfect for my style.

Fur has featured heavily at Fashion Weeks in NYC and London so far with virtually all designers at least flirting with fur. It is great to see a step back towards luxury classics  rather than items which will be considered 'out of style' a few years down the line.

The furriers I use (Hockleys London and one in Manchester, UK) were both telling me that sales were up - even in this economy. It ties into the thread 'what was your best fashion investment', i.e. The cost per wear is the important bit - not the initial outlay.


----------



## Prada_Princess

pianoprincess said:


> yes, i have tried them on, i think full length fur coats are too overwhelming on me, and i prefer furs in smaller amounts like a shrug, or a vest. minks are cute in a small short jacket or bolero, or would anyone like to suggest a style for me? i love classic and elegant items, but I am also very girly- I wear pearls and diamonds , florals, and usually carry a chanel 2.55 or birkin!



Something like this perhaps?


----------



## Angel1988

Is 'sapphire' mink dyed?

I'm sorry, I don't know a lot about fur.

I have one mink jacket, it's very dark blue, almost black. I've only ever seen one person with that colour. And now I've come to love the light grey minks. So, I'm on the look out for one.


----------



## papertiger

Angel1988 said:


> Is 'sapphire' mink dyed?
> 
> I'm sorry, I don't know a lot about fur.
> 
> I have one mink jacket, it's very dark blue, almost black. I've only ever seen one person with that colour. And now I've come to love the light grey minks. So, I'm on the look out for one.


. 

Saphire is a natural colour. It's a shade between Blue Iris (darker) and Sliver-blue (lighter)

Saphire isn't dark blue though it's a cool-toned mid-grey. There are died minks of course but these tend to be male pelts or more fashion-y pieces. Some mink is dyed to look like Blackglama which is the darkest and very expensive many 'black' dyes avoid brown tinge by using very dark blue dye (it's the same with hair dye).


----------



## qookymonster

pianoprincess said:
			
		

> hi, im thinking of investing in a mink coat- but i'm completely clueless to fur. how do i tell what's a good mink, what are the different types available? and how well do minks wear in general? and how about fox fur...i know they look completely different , but what are the pros and cons between mink and fox? thanks alot!!



Hi pianoprincess, I'm in my late twenties. I have a cropped whiskey bolero style mink stole and it's really gorgeous. I mainly wear it casual with jeans and riding boots and it looks fab, and I would imagine it would look great with feminine dresses and all too.


----------



## Flip88

Yes, saphire is a beutiful grey colour. The blue colored mink will be dyed for sure.

Blackglama is just incredible quality. I have tried them on and felt like a supermodel instantly (not that I look like one sadly) 

If you want more ideas then I would keep an eye open for Milan Fashion Week (starts tomorrow). I guarantee you will see some beautiful minks there.


----------



## Flip88

qookymonster said:
			
		

> Hi pianoprincess, I'm in my late twenties. I have a cropped whiskey bolero style mink stole and it's really gorgeous. I mainly wear it casual with jeans and riding boots and it looks fab, and I would imagine it would look great with feminine dresses and all too.



For sure this would work with a feminine dress. I have matched mine often this way.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Angel1988 said:


> Is 'sapphire' mink dyed?
> 
> I'm sorry, I don't know a lot about fur.
> 
> I have one mink jacket, it's very dark blue, almost black. I've only ever seen one person with that colour. And now I've come to love the light grey minks. So, I'm on the look out for one.



Yes, I love the color too.  Here is JLo in a grey mink last year and another proving mink can work well with feminine dresses.


----------



## Prada_Princess

J Lo knows how to wear fur so well.

Some new colors for us all?  Check out the blue!

If you are thinking of fox then what about a touch of silverfox?

Milan fashion week: Alberta Ferretti autumn/winter 2012.


----------



## Prada_Princess

black cross
blue iris
saphire
silverblue
violet

for a full definitive list - check the link.

My favorite is also sapphire followed by jaguar (which Burberry use a lot) and pearl.

Hope this helps you in your missions to find what you want!

http://www.sagafurs.com/wps/portal/...JVeXnAjm6weVier4/dl4/d5/L2dBISEvZ0FBIS9nQSEh/


----------



## Flip88

I didnt actually realise that there were THAT many colors of mink!


----------



## Flip88

I just came across this picture of Marilyn Monroe in a mink. Back then of course it tended to be mahogany colored mink.


----------



## Flip88

I was browsing the Made in Chelsea pics for The I Marant thread and came across this. 

Victoria
Gabby.

I believe both furs are from Hockley, London.


----------



## Perfect Day

What do you guys think about this mink?  The color is perfect and the touch of fox makes (I think!) the coat seem more modern.  The price is $2,999 which I believe to be good for a quality mink and the company seems reputable (although I have not heard of them before).  I would like it to compliment a 'dress up' occasion (perhaps  LBD) but I do not want it any longer than this one.  

Help please?

http://www.kahnertfurs.com/gallery.asp?pID=208&page=1

Thanks


----------



## Flip88

I like that mink very much. Personally I would preder it without the fox addition but yes, it would work and it seems like a v good price.

The usual rules apply with fur though imo - try before you buy.

I dont know the company either.


----------



## Perfect Day

Yes I like the collar but am also not sure about the 'other bits' of fox attached.

I raised this thread with a couple of friends last night at drinks. The general consensus was that black mink was another favourate.  As it happened one friend turned out in a white mink jacket which we all love. Then again she is 'miss tidy' so after 3 years it is pristine!


----------



## Flip88

I have never shopped here and cannot vouch for this company (but they seem legitimate).  Does anybody know them?  They seem to have a good selection of 'modern minks'.

http://www.mlfurs.com/fur?fur_type=89&limit=all

I like both these especially (beige and black).  I like the horizontal sections in minks.  The black one is reversible too.

The beige is $5,200 and the black $2,390.  

Any thoughts on these two??


----------



## kat99

I love mink as well - was just looking at Brioni women's knitted mink item.

This is one of my new favorite jackets that is mink lined (picture from my blog)


----------



## Perfect Day

kat99 said:
			
		

> I love mink as well - was just looking at Brioni women's knitted mink item.
> 
> This is one of my new favorite jackets that is mink lined (picture from my blog)



Ooh, how lovely is that jacket!! Looks so 'snug' with the mink lining. So cozy indeed!

Out of the above two posted I prefer the look of the black one but the pelts must be better in the beige one I guess (to justify the extra cost). 

I'm not a fan of beige actually as I always think it is like a dirty white. 

Perhaps I am on my own on this one as I know people like it.


----------



## Flip88

kat99 said:


> I love mink as well - was just looking at Brioni women's knitted mink item.
> 
> This is one of my new favorite jackets that is mink lined (picture from my blog)


----------



## Prada_Princess

By the way, if anybody wants tips on how to wear mink then this blog is an absolute MUST.

http://www.isfashionmypassion.com/2012/01/lanvin-windows-in-paris.html
http://www.isfashionmypassion.com/2011/12/girl-with-red-hat-and-faux-fur.html

I would post pictures but I think this is against TPF rules.


----------



## Flip88

kat99 said:
			
		

> I love mink as well - was just looking at Brioni women's knitted mink item.
> 
> This is one of my new favorite jackets that is mink lined (picture from my blog)



Did you get the knitted mink item? Was it a coat you were considering? Personally I am not too sure about knitted fur. I know some people wjo love it but I kinda like it more untouched if you know what I mean. Have you seen the knitted furs that Paula Lishman has created? She makes fur look like yarn.


----------



## papertiger

Prada_Princess said:


> By *** way, if anybody wants tips on how ** wear mink then this blog is ** absolute MUST.
> 
> http://www.isfashionmypassion.com/2012/01/lanvin-windows-in-paris.html
> http://www.isfashionmypassion.com/2011/12/girl-****-red-hat-***-faux-fur.html
> 
> I would post pictures but I think this is against TPF rules.



Probably X 2 since *** caries a fake croc Birkin :sunnies


----------



## Flip88

papertiger said:
			
		

> Probably X 2 since *** caries a fake croc Birkin :sunnies



Well spotted Papertiger. I bet she usually gets away with it though!


----------



## ladysarah

papertiger said:


> Probably X 2 since *** caries a fake croc Birkin :sunnies



wow - you can tell from a smallish photo well done you! Irrespectively of the fake birkin this is such an absolutely horrid look - I most certainly would NOT aspire to look like that !


----------



## papertiger

Flip88 said:


> Well spotted Papertiger. I bet she usually gets away with it though!



It's surprising how many people do, even in H-land, 'bold as brass' as the English say 




ladysarah said:


> wow - you can tell from a smallish photo well done you! Irrespectively of the fake birkin this is such an absolutely horrid look - I most certainly would NOT aspire to look like that !




At least she's wearing a vintage fur, I give her that. If its not faux fur?  

See what happens when people see you've faked it in one area, people assume the worst all round  Well, even if it is faux fur, it's very nice.


----------



## papertiger

papertiger said:


> It's surprising how many people do, even in H-land, 'bold as brass' as the English say
> 
> At least she's wearing a vintage fur, I give her that. If its not faux fur?
> 
> See what happens when people see you've faked it in one area, people assume the worst all round  Well, even if it is faux fur, it's very nice.



Sorry to quote myself, ahem...


I see from one of the address of links above it was Faux-fur but then she seems to have deleted that post (at least I can't get it)  'upgraded' it to 'fur coat' later.

I wouldn't normally care but seeing this is the ' Think Mink' thread and not the 'Think Faux' thread maybe it should be pointed out.


----------



## Flip88

papertiger said:
			
		

> Sorry to quote myself, ahem...
> 
> I see from one of the address of links above it was Faux-fur but then she seems to have deleted that post (at least I can't get it)  'upgraded' it to 'fur coat' later.
> 
> I wouldn't normally care but seeing this is the ' Think Mink' thread and not the 'Think Faux' thread maybe it should be pointed out.



...."as bold as brass" .... I havent heard that in a while!!

Im sure her minks are genuine (i.e. real fur) and, to be fair, they are lovely. The 'faux H' though ...... (((


----------



## Prada_Princess

papertiger said:
			
		

> Probably X 2 since *** caries a fake croc Birkin :sunnies



Im shocked. Really I am. I love her style and now that I know she carries a fake Birkin well, I guess my opinion has gone down. How can you tell with certainty? I'm so rubbish at spotting stuff like that. 

I do agree though, her furs are real. That I can tell .... I think!!


----------



## papertiger

Prada_Princess said:


> Im shocked. Really I am. I love her style and now that I know she carries a fake Birkin well, I guess my opinion has gone down. How can you tell with certainty? I'm so rubbish at spotting stuff like that.
> 
> I do agree though, her furs are real. That I can tell .... I think!!



I checked out more pics, she has a fake Orange Ostrich Birkin too. It's not Hermes and its not ostrich, just like her BCB is not Hermes and not Croc and no amount of Hermes charms is gonna change that LOL.

 I too now think the fur's real, (shaved mink) however I now don't think it's vintage (as she said) its has a slightly 1960s shape from a distance but the collar detail is not 60s, shaved mink was possible then but very rare on paler colours. The wrong weight and also has the wrong kind of shoulder pads. So why does she say it's vintage? Bizarre 

I don't like her style at all :sunnies


----------



## Perfect Day

Well spotted with the Hermes.

Sheared mink can be so hard to identify, Ive tried some previiusly which could pass as velvet.  I agree that the cut, style and fact it is sheared all show the furs to be new rather than vintage too. 

I do think she wears them very well though, despite her being willing to carry fakes! I did hear that it is possible to buy fake Hermes bags that are made from exotic leathers. Superfakes I suppose!! Grrrr.




			
				papertiger said:
			
		

> I checked out more pics, she has a fake Orange Ostrich Birkin too. It's not Hermes and its not ostrich, just like her BCB is not Hermes and not Croc and no amount of Hermes charms is gonna change that LOL.
> 
> I too now think the fur's real, (shaved mink) however I now don't think it's vintage (as she said) its has a slightly 1960s shape from a distance but the collar detail is not 60s, shaved mink was possible then but very rare on paler colours. The wrong weight and also has the wrong kind of shoulder pads. So why does she say it's vintage? Bizarre
> 
> I don't like her style at all :sunnies


----------



## papertiger

Perfect Day said:


> Well spotted with the Hermes.
> 
> Sheared mink can be so hard to identify, *Ive tried some previiusly which could pass as velvet. * I agree that the cut, style and fact it is sheared all show the furs to be new rather than vintage too.
> 
> I do think she wears them very well though, despite her being willing to carry fakes! I did hear that it is possible to buy fake Hermes bags that are made from exotic leathers. Superfakes I suppose!! Grrrr.



 ITA, for me, one of the best things about sheared-mink _is_ the ability to pass for velvet (particularly in black) besides being so light and soft.  FYI, sheared fox trim looks for passable for sheepskin. Very useful uncertain places or situations .

...and yes there are H fakes made from exotic leathers, so everyone has to be really, really careful if not buying straight from the H-source, oy! ush:


----------



## bprimuslevy

A couple of weekends ago I went fur shopping (for the first time). I completely fell for the sheared mink. It was soft and warm and, I felt, depending on the cut could be dressed up or down. I also liked that I didn't feel as conspicuous wearing it.


----------



## Perfect Day

Yes, sheared mink is loved my many because of those reasons and also not favoured for the very same reasons. Was it a successful trip? 




			
				bprimuslevy said:
			
		

> A couple of weekends ago I went fur shopping (for the first time). I completely fell for the sheared mink. It was soft and warm and, I felt, depending on the cut could be dressed up or down. I also liked that I didn't feel as conspicuous wearing it.


----------



## bprimuslevy

Perfect Day said:
			
		

> Yes, sheared mink is loved my many because of those reasons and also not favoured for the very same reasons. Was it a successful trip?




I found a sheared purple mink jacket the same color as this jacket. I want to do a little more searching because I think I would prefer a jacket or coat in a color like mahogany. I think that would have more longevity. I like the dyed furs but would rather do dyed accessories.


----------



## bprimuslevy

I think this is sheared mink, too. My apologies if I'm wrong. I'm a fur newbie.


----------



## Perfect Day

bprimuslevy said:


> I found a sheared purple mink jacket the same color as this jacket. I want to do a little more searching because I think I would prefer a jacket or coat in a color like mahogany. I think that would have more longevity. I like the dyed furs but would rather do dyed accessories.
> 
> View attachment 1669665



For a first fur I would certainly stick to classical color yes, purple would be fab but you have to think how you will feel about it in 10 years given they last 20 year plus.

For some ideas try here?  I have no idea if they are a reputable company but in the "fur type" you will see sheared, sections and plucked mink.  Perhaps it will give you some more ideas?

The ones you posted just don't look like mink but, I could be wrong of course.

http://www.harpersoffairfield.com/shop.htm


----------



## bprimuslevy

Perfect Day said:


> For a first fur I would certainly stick to classical color yes, purple would be fab but you have to think how you will feel about it in 10 years given they last 20 year plus.
> 
> For some ideas try here? I have no idea if they are a reputable company but in the "fur type" you will see sheared, sections and plucked mink. Perhaps it will give you some more ideas?
> 
> The ones you posted just don't look like mink but, I could be wrong of course.
> 
> http://www.harpersoffairfield.com/shop.htm


 
Thanks for the link. Love all the coats and jackets. What is plucked mink? When I went to the furrier, the SA showed me knitted, sheared, classic, and pieced.

I got the photos from here http://www.fur-style.com/en/catwalk-ready-to-wear/season-select/autumnwinter-2011-2012/ . They haven't posted anything from AW 2012-2013 yet.  I've been checking since Fashion Month ended.


----------



## Perfect Day

Im not exactly sure what 'plucked mink' is to be honest. For the pics you should try sagafurs, I think it is more uo to do than the link you posted.


----------



## Perfect Day

A little something I came across. Mink.


----------



## Flip88

bprimuslevy said:
			
		

> I think this is sheared mink, too. My apologies if I'm wrong. I'm a fur newbie.



Yes they are sheared mink I am pretty sure. So inconspicuous but I often prefer the longer haired mink.

Does anyone remeber LVPiggy? She used to post quite often with fabulous HV dresses. Anyway she owned an amazing Kors sheared mink - I cant find the pictures but it was lovely.


----------



## Flip88

More minks


----------



## Flip88

From the Russian catwalks!


----------



## Prada_Princess

Is that Ellen Barkin Flip?


----------



## Flip88

That is her indeed. Her mink looks lovely.


----------



## Prada_Princess

A couple of minks I stumbled across


----------



## Flip88

Can anyone tell me whether Hockley's (London) have a sale on?  Surely in May they ought to but their website is silent on this.


----------



## Perfect Day

There is a sale on at Hockley's yes.  I walked down Conduit St the other day and there were signs.  I didn't go in though.


----------



## Prada_Princess

I notice loads of Blackglama pics, didn't Kathy Ireland do a recent campaign for them?  I cannot find pics sadly -perhaps I am mistaken.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Aaaargh, note to self .... do better research before posting a question!

In fact I did "Google" Blackglama but in fact she modeled for American Legend.

Here are some pics.


----------



## papertiger

Prada_Princess said:


> Aaaargh, note to self .... do better research before posting a question!
> 
> In fact I did "Google" Blackglama but in fact she modeled for American Legend.
> 
> Here are some pics.



All of these are just gorgeous and inspiring, thank you Prada_Princess


----------



## Prada_Princess

papertiger said:


> All of these are just gorgeous and inspiring, thank you Prada_Princess



You are welcome.  I am continually surprised what they can do with mink these days!  Not like f old when every mink coat used to weigh about the same as a car and was always mahogany /whiskey in color


----------



## Flip88

Im loving the pics in that Legend campaign with Kathy Ireland too.

Fur thesedays is often, but not always, more discrete than before.   The all white loom is a look I crave to pull off but Im far too clumsy for it to be a reality for me!


----------



## Perfect Day

Inspiring they are indeed, especially the last picture. How I would llove a coat like that.


----------



## Flip88

I noticed that Harrods have a sale on at the moment and, given it is so warm int the UK, they have reduced their minks significantly.  Also farfetch have some good ones but a couple of questions if I may?

What about weasel - how does that compare to mink anyone?

http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/designer-liska-weasel-fur-trench-coat-item-10101001.aspx

This one kinda has a look of the gorgeous one worn by Kathy Ireland in the campaign I think.  For this price, is it a good alternative do you think?  It is £1,800 whereas the mink in the campaign will surely be bearer £10,000.

There is a JPG mink which is reduced but, to be honest, I think it looks dated for this price I would expect more?

http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/jean-paul-gaultier-fur-short-coat-item-10100393.aspx

Finally (and this is more like it, a mink cape) reduced to £1,400

http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/designer-liska-mink-fur-cape-item-10098079.aspx

Thanks guys, your thought will be most welcomed.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Harrods presumably wont have furs in stock in June though?  

I like the cape at £1,400. It is versitile. The weasel fur looks really nice and is a good length too to keep in the warmth in the winter. I dont know how it compares to mink for quality though.


----------



## Flip88

My dear b/f has returned from his trip to NYC and brings me back a treat. From Macy's allow me to introduce my little bear. As yet unnamed 

The fur is best described as clipped. In other words it is not as short as sheared. It is so soft and cuddly!


----------



## Perfect Day

Weasel is cheaper than mink but it is also durable and wears like mink.

You teddy is so cute! She needs a name though and I suggest "Furby"


----------



## Flip88

Ha ha, "Furby" it shall be


----------



## Flip88

Guys, can I have your opinions on this fur?  I HATE the outfit that it is worn with - yuk yuk yuk but I LOVE the discount that the store offers 

I will not buy fur without trying it on but does the fur look dated?  

I can imagine it as part of a formal outfit looking fabulous but, as always, I would appreciate your views.  I do not think longer furs work with casual attire myself.

Hockleys describe it as having "REFLECTIVE INSERTS TO DRAW THE EYE AND TO MAKE SURE YOU TRULY STAND OUT IN A CROWD".  Does anyone know what they mean by this?

£4,500 reduced to £1,800 is just too much of a bargain to miss out on eh?

Thanks in advance

http://www.hockleylondon.com/collection/shadow-collection/coats/aquarius-coat


----------



## william_st_girl

I really dont like it!


----------



## Flip88

william_st_girl said:
			
		

> I really dont like it!



Can I ask why? Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Prada_Princess

I just cannot decide, needs to be tried on with a proper outfit.


----------



## Flip88

from a Moscow furrier introducing a twist on mink ... colors that are pastel with intertwined Swarovski crystals

They are so different and the sheared (blue dyed) mink looks nothing like mink - more like velvet.  

These are not necessarily my kind of style to be honest but it is interesting to see how diverse mink has become.  They ca do almost anything with it these days!  

Just wondered whether you like these styles for fur?

http://rusfurs.com/gallery-all.html


----------



## Perfect Day

I like them,  as you say,  unusual colours.  The touch of crystals adds to them too.


----------



## twin-fun

Not really my cup of tea. I like the more natural look of fur vs dyed. And I'm not a big fan of crystal embellishments on clothing. So for me this is a no.


----------



## Prada_Princess

I also prefer the classic colors, especially mahogany,  black,  grey and white.  Whilst they do look nice I wonder whether they will look dated in a few years or so.  I do however like the addition of the crystals.


----------



## papertiger

Some work better than others and they are better for an evening look or something different.


----------



## uwsgirl2004

I like the lavender one with crystals.... such a pretty coat.  I agree with some previous commentators that this may not be a good basic mink coat... but definitely works as a 3rd or 4th fur coat!


----------



## Prada_Princess

Yes,  I wouldn't suggest buying them as a 1st fur either,  got to be a classic mink or fox fur for that.


----------



## Flip88

Yes,  good points everyone.  The more I look at them the more I am kinda falling for them.  However as has been said,  not really a "1st fur"


----------



## Flip88

So I was browsing and came across this from Russian Vogue.  Again I suspect it falls into the "not for a first fur"  category but I really like it whilst anticipating others not doing so. Kinda "technicoloured dreamcoat"  ish!  I do like the length,  ideal for formal occasions but obviously wouldn't work for everyday.

I believe the collar is fox.


----------



## uwsgirl2004

Flip88 said:
			
		

> So I was browsing and came across this from Russian Vogue.  Again I suspect it falls into the "not for a first fur"  category but I really like it whilst anticipating others not doing so. Kinda "technicoloured dreamcoat"  ish!  I do like the length,  ideal for formal occasions but obviously wouldn't work for everyday.
> 
> I believe the collar is fox.



Very colorful and beautiful...Would be hard to wear IRL though.  If I had unlimited $$, I would buy this just to wear it around the house in winter, like a robe.


----------



## papertiger

Flip88 said:


> So I was browsing and came across this from Russian Vogue.  Again I suspect it falls into the "not for a first fur"  category but I really like it whilst anticipating others not doing so. Kinda "technicoloured dreamcoat"  ish!  I do like the length,  ideal for formal occasions but obviously wouldn't work for everyday.
> 
> I believe the collar is fox.



Oow lovely


----------



## Perfect Day

It woud look perfect in my,closet too  but I cannot see it working with too many outfits. As a robe yes! Perfect! How lush would that be ... a mink lounging around robe!!


----------



## Flip88

uwsgirl2004 said:
			
		

> Very colorful and beautiful...Would be hard to wear IRL though.  If I had unlimited $$, I would buy this just to wear it around the house in winter, like a robe.



Yes, I share that vision


----------



## Prada_Princess

Did you guys see that Janet Jackson has been named as the Blackglama spokesperson for the 3rd time? Pics to appear in September Vogue apparently. The previous ones were amazing and Janet looked fabulous.


----------



## Flip88

Janet again eh?  She looked so young in the previous campaigns. I saw a huge billboard of her in Times Square, NYC of the Blackglama campaign and was jilust blown away at her look. I would have guessed her age on those photos at around 30 - 35! Perhaps a case of touching up the pics I dont know but she looked amazing.


----------



## ProfessorLV

Flip88 said:


> More minks


 
I believe the third fur from the top is sable, not mink.  It's gorgeous!


----------



## Flip88

ProfessorLV said:


> I believe the third fur from the top is sable, not mink.  It's gorgeous!



I think mink with sable trim perhaps?


----------



## ProfessorLV

Flip88 said:


> I think mink with sable trim perhaps?


 
I think we are talking about two different coats.  The one I am speaking of doesn't have trim.  It's the third coat in post #69.


----------



## william_st_girl

uwsgirl2004 said:


> Very colorful and beautiful...Would be hard to wear IRL though.  If I had unlimited $$, I would buy this just to wear it around the house in winter, like a robe.



mmmmm sounds a fab idea.... so luxurious!


----------



## I'll take two

I saw a the most beautiful sheared Valentino mink jacket with embellishments on today which did look just like velvet .I was very tempted but in the end decided to go for one that could be worn for day or evening.
It did occur to me that wearing the sheared mink in some cities could be a wise choice as they are not instantly associated with being real fur.


----------



## Perfect Day

I'll take two said:
			
		

> I saw a the most beautiful sheared Valentino mink jacket with embellishments on today which did look just like velvet .I was very tempted but in the end decided to go for one that could be worn for day or evening.
> It did occur to me that wearing the sheared mink in some cities could be a wise choice as they are not instantly associated with being real fur.



Did you make a purchase or simply have fun trying on? Personally I have found that when wearing normal mink, the only people that can actually tell if it is real are those that wear fur or follow style closely. Others simply assume it is a top end faux. Sheared is even more discreet. I think the only furs that stand out as real to all are long haired furs such as silverfox, raccoon, etc.


----------



## Flip88

I'll take two said:
			
		

> I saw a the most beautiful sheared Valentino mink jacket with embellishments on today which did look just like velvet .I was very tempted but in the end decided to go for one that could be worn for day or evening.
> It did occur to me that wearing the sheared mink in some cities could be a wise choice as they are not instantly associated with being real fur.



The Valentino sounds lovely, was it similar to the ones posted about 6 lists above (from rusfurs)? Do you recall the price?


----------



## I'll take two

Flip88 said:


> The Valentino sounds lovely, was it similar to the ones posted about 6 lists above (from rusfurs)? Do you recall the price?


Hi the one I saw was in the outlet centre Bicester Oxford uk and was like the ones from rusfurs only it was a long sleeved short embellished jacket suitable for evenings only.
The price was about £3,250 . I thought it still seemed expensive compared to the many bargains I have bought from there in the past . I think the original price tag was supposed to have been about £10,000 .


----------



## I'll take two

Perfect Day said:


> Did you make a purchase or simply have fun trying on? Personally I have found that when wearing normal mink, the only people that can actually tell if it is real are those that wear fur or follow style closely. Others simply assume it is a top end faux. Sheared is even more discreet. I think the only furs that stand out as real to all are long haired furs such as silverfox, raccoon, etc.


I did actually buy one from Gerald Darel . It was only £1200 which seemed too cheap but felt lovely and as good as one that I had bought from Roberto Cavalli a couple of years ago.
It is supposed to be a fairly decent quality SAGA european fur . I don't know enough about fur to judge properly but I do like it for the money . Thankfully you are right now that there are so many good fake furs people can't tell which is good in some environments. 
I will try and post a quick pic


----------



## I'll take two

Sorry it is a bad picture. It is a lot nicer than it looks especially for the price I paid.


----------



## Perfect Day

I'll take two said:
			
		

> I did actually buy one from Gerald Darel . It was only £1200 which seemed too cheap but felt lovely and as good as one that I had bought from Roberto Cavalli a couple of years ago.
> It is supposed to be a fairly decent quality SAGA european fur . I don't know enough about fur to judge properly but I do like it for the money . Thankfully you are right now that there are so many good fake furs people can't tell which is good in some environments.
> I will try and post a quick pic



congratulations on your purchase. The pic doesnt show though. Bicester Village is very good for furs around this time of year. The prices sound reasonable too.


----------



## I'll take two

Perfect Day said:


> congratulations on your purchase. The pic doesnt show though. Bicester Village is very good for furs around this time of year. The prices sound reasonable too.


Thanks . 
Sorry should have said this is not the sheared mink just normal mink but it does feel lovely for the money.
The sheared one was in Valentino and that felt so soft almost like chinchilla .


----------



## Flip88

I'll take two said:


> Sorry it is a bad picture. It is a lot nicer than it looks especially for the price I paid.
> 
> View attachment 1893069



Congratulations, the mink looks very nice on you.  It sounds like you grabbed a bargain there!!


----------



## slang

I'll take two said:


> Sorry it is a bad picture. It is a lot nicer than it looks especially for the price I paid.
> 
> View attachment 1893069



Congrats! Looks great on you!!


----------



## Perfect Day

I'll take two said:
			
		

> Sorry it is a bad picture. It is a lot nicer than it looks especially for the price I paid.



It is lovely, I can now see the pic: ) Congratulations....  How will you wear it? Dress up? More casual? It looks versatile.


----------



## papertiger

I'll take two said:


> Sorry it is a bad picture. It is a lot nicer than it looks especially for the price I paid.
> 
> View attachment 1893069



Looks like a classic and versatile piece, congratulations. I am sure the fur is excellent.

Brands that are not furriers simply buy-in and add their own label, that also goes for high-end fashion houses such as Valentino (and why authentic 'branded' coats can be marked Gucci, YSL or Valentino and can end up at bargain prices 'downtown'). One has to access the actual fur rather than the label or the price paid as the same furrier could easily supply RC and GD, the price often adjusted to co-ordinate to the brand's target market clientele. The Saga label should denote quality and hopefully ethical policies. I can tell when brands change their furrier sources (I wish Gucci would change theirs again )


----------



## Perfect Day

papertiger said:
			
		

> Looks like a classic and versatile piece, congratulations. I am sure the fur is excellent.
> 
> Brands that are not furriers simply buy-in and add their own label, that also goes for high-end fashion houses such as Valentino (and why authentic 'branded' coats can be marked Gucci, YSL or Valentino and can end up at bargain prices 'downtown'). One has to access the actual fur rather than the label or the price paid as the same furrier could easily supply RC and GD, the price often adjusted to co-ordinate to the brand's target market clientele. The Saga label should denote quality and hopefully ethical policies. I can tell when brands change their furrier sources (I wish Gucci would change theirs again )



How interesting. Saga is quality for sure and yes, they use origin assured fur. Why do you say Gucci should change theirs? Their fur looks top quality to me.


----------



## I'll take two

Thanks So much ladies for your nice comments and info  
I regard it as a gamble that paid off and I am pleased that I have a Saga fur ( now that I know what that means LOL  ) at a good price . I just felt that for the price we paid it was a great winter jacket even if it wasn't top quality.
The Gerald Darel SM was adamant that they are selective about quality and that they offer good furs at a good price. Not necessarily the best of course .


----------



## papertiger

Perfect Day said:


> How interesting. Saga is quality for sure and yes, they use origin assured fur. Why do you say Gucci should change theirs? Their fur looks top quality to me.



Proliferation of second-rate dyed fox, raccoon and feathered pieces (not talking about the enviable 'pony' and goat/springbok pieces).


----------



## papertiger

papertiger said:


> Looks like a classic and versatile piece, congratulations. I am sure the fur is excellent.
> 
> Brands that are not furriers simply buy-in and add their own label, that also goes for high-end fashion houses such as Valentino (and why authentic 'branded' coats can be marked Gucci, YSL or Valentino and can end up at bargain prices 'downtown'). One has to *access* the actual fur rather than the label or the price paid as the same furrier could easily supply RC and GD, the price often adjusted to co-ordinate to the brand's target market clientele. The Saga label should denote quality and hopefully ethical policies. I can tell when brands change their furrier sources (I wish Gucci would change theirs again )



Assess not access


----------



## Perfect Day

papertiger said:
			
		

> Proliferation of second-rate dyed fox, raccoon and feathered pieces (not talking about the enviable 'pony' and goat/springbok pieces).



I'm surprised about this and can't say I noticed but then I haven't really looked too much at Gucci's fur. Such a putty that they let themselves down in this way still, there are many more designers out there who can fill the gap  Thanks for the reply Papertiger.


----------



## papertiger

Perfect Day said:


> I'm surprised about this and can't say I noticed but then I haven't really looked too much at Gucci's fur. Such a putty that they let themselves down in this way still, there are many more designers out there who can fill the gap  Thanks for the reply Papertiger.



My pleasure.

Gucci at Harrods have the highest concentration of Gucci furs although Bond St had quite a few pieces last A/W.


----------



## Cullinan

I don't like mink as its too itchy - I was offered a mink for 1,000 francs ($150!) when I lived in Paris, where it gets very cold, and I did regret not buying it though.

I ended up spending a fortune on a chinchilla which got ruined in the rain, and a beaver lamb which weighed more than I did but was warm enough for sub zero temperatures.

I don't have either any more and wear my cashmere lined leather for formal wear and my black Levi's puffa for casual wear.


----------



## Flip88

Cullinan said:
			
		

> I don't like mink as its too itchy - I was offered a mink for 1,000 francs ($150!) when I lived in Paris, where it gets very cold, and I did regret not buying it though.
> 
> I ended up spending a fortune on a chinchilla which got ruined in the rain, and a beaver lamb which weighed more than I did but was warm enough for sub zero temperatures.
> 
> I don't have either any more and wear my cashmere lined leather for formal wear and my black Levi's puffa for casual wear.



Mink can be itchy I agree but quality mink, for example Blackglama, isn't. For that price however I think it was possibly an opportunity missed. Never mind, plenty on Ebay if you fancied a change of heart.

Sorry to hear about the Chinchilla, I know they are delicate in the rain.


----------



## Flip88

a colour completely new to me, introducing ...... "ice blue mink". The fur is Oscar De La Renta and credit goes to the Instagram account OscarPRGirl wjo is obviously the official PR to Oscar De La Renta.

Im in love with the colour already ...


----------



## snibor

Flip88 said:


> a colour completely new to me, introducing ...... "ice blue mink". The fur is Oscar De La Renta and credit goes to the Instagram account OscarPRGirl wjo is obviously the official PR to Oscar De La Renta.
> 
> Im in love with the colour already ...



That is freakin stunning!!!!!!!!  I can't wait to get my furs out of storage but seeing all this new stuff makes me want more.


----------



## Flip88

snibor said:
			
		

> That is freakin stunning!!!!!!!!  I can't wait to get my furs out of storage but seeing all this new stuff makes me want more.



Ha ha, Im loving it too


----------



## mlemee

I came hunting for fur threads due to the cold losing in - yay! I'm so excited it's getting colder so I can finally wear fur again. The White Blackgama mink- I have beautiful dreams about. J Mendel has a stunning one. Great thread!!


----------



## Flip88

mlemee said:
			
		

> I came hunting for fur threads due to the cold losing in - yay! I'm so excited it's getting colder so I can finally wear fur again. The White Blackgama mink- I have beautiful dreams about. J Mendel has a stunning one. Great thread!!



Mendel does mink better than anyone IMO


----------



## Prada_Princess

The 'Ice Blue Mink' looks very nice but I cannot find much mote of it online. Is it a color that will actually be replicated I wonder, it seems rare.


----------



## papertiger

Prada_Princess said:


> The 'Ice Blue Mink' looks very nice but I cannot find much mote of it online. Is it a color that will actually be replicated I wonder, it seems rare.



It's just a dying technique not a natural colour. 

Dying the under-fur whilst leaving the long top-coat/guard-hair natural or a contrasting shade was very popular in the early 2000s on mink, fox and rabbit.


----------



## Prada_Princess

papertiger said:
			
		

> It's just a dying technique not a natural colour.
> 
> Dying the under-fur whilst leaving the long top-coat/guard-hair natural or a contrasting shade was very popular in the early 2000s on mink, fox and rabbit.



Thanks for the information Papertiger. Good to have your knowledge on here.


----------



## annemerrick

I bought a new coat yesterday at a consignment store. Would love for you all to see....

J Mendel.....


----------



## papertiger

Prada_Princess said:


> Thanks for the information Papertiger. Good to have your knowledge on here.



My pleasure *P_P* I think the technique is really great, it's a twist of a  classic look without being _too_ trendy. 

Look at coats and jackets at sale time, furriers often bring out un-sold examples from way back (or buy up old stock to pad out their sales). There is a chance you could buy a similar jacket for a great price. 



annemerrick said:


> I bought a new coat yesterday at a consignment store. Would love for you all to see....
> 
> J Mendel.....



Congratulations *annemerrick*  You will find your new buy so versatile and can wear it like a cardi _or _a jacket, you never need be cold again


----------



## I'll take two

annemerrick said:


> I bought a new coat yesterday at a consignment store. Would love for you all to see....
> 
> J Mendel.....


Congrats,great find !!! I bought a hooded mink trimmed cardigan last week but it is not a patch on your beautiful find.


----------



## annemerrick

papertiger said:
			
		

> My pleasure P_P I think the technique is really great, it's a twist of a  classic look without being too trendy.
> 
> Look at coats and jackets at sale time, furriers often bring out un-sold examples from way back (or buy up old stock to pad out their sales). There is a chance you could buy a similar jacket for a great price.
> 
> Congratulations annemerrick  You will find your new buy so versatile and can wear it like a cardi or a jacket, you never need be cold again



Thanks so much!  That is what I love about it!  I can imagine wearing it with beat up jeans and a t-shirt!  Not so fancy as a traditional mink!


----------



## Perfect Day

annemerrick said:
			
		

> I bought a new coat yesterday at a consignment store. Would love for you all to see....
> 
> J Mendel.....



Absolutely beautiful and a fabulous find. Congratulations.


----------



## Flip88

annemerrick said:
			
		

> I bought a new coat yesterday at a consignment store. Would love for you all to see....
> 
> J Mendel.....



Congratulations on this great piece. It will last you ages and work with so many outfits. Do you intend it to be a formal piece? Is the fur good quality? It certainly looks it. I am so happy for you .... a Mendel mink for that price is just the bargain of the century! Im sure you will wear it with the class it deserves


----------



## Prada_Princess

annemerrick said:
			
		

> I bought a new coat yesterday at a consignment store. Would love for you all to see....
> 
> J Mendel.....



I bet you feel glamerous the second that you put this on. Instant luxe  You have scored a great deal here and, of course, the mink is lovely.  Does it fit well? Is it actually fitted or does hang more freely?


----------



## Flip88

For those living in the NW England, Cricket (aboutique in Liverpool) have some nice furs in this year including a Roberto Cavalli mink coat.  It is blank and ankle length and the quality felt pretty good BUT the price ... wait for it..... £6k.  Way over priced IMO.


----------



## annemerrick

Prada_Princess said:
			
		

> I bet you feel glamerous the second that you put this on. Instant luxe  You have scored a great deal here and, of course, the mink is lovely.  Does it fit well? Is it actually fitted or does hang more freely?



I do!  I do!  It feels very glamorous!  It has a great fit....kind of slouchy (the nice thing about knitted fur) like a soft and lovely cardigan sweater!!!


----------



## annemerrick

Flip88 said:
			
		

> Congratulations on this great piece. It will last you ages and work with so many outfits. Do you intend it to be a formal piece? Is the fur good quality? It certainly looks it. I am so happy for you .... a Mendel mink for that price is just the bargain of the century! Im sure you will wear it with the class it deserves



Thank you!  This will be a casual fur for me!  The quality is exceptional. Really...it is perfection!  I am so excited to have something so luxurious but that can be worn everyday.


----------



## annemerrick

Thanks to everyone for all the kind words about my new jacket/coat!!!  

Sorry for all of the replies...I am in my phone so no mutiquote.


----------



## Perfect Day

annemerrick said:
			
		

> Thank you!  This will be a casual fur for me!  The quality is exceptional. Really...it is perfection!  I am so excited to have something so luxurious but that can be worn everyday.



Fabulous. The quality certainly looks exceptional and I agree, it will work as an everyday item.


----------



## Ginger Tea

annemerrick said:
			
		

> I bought a new coat yesterday at a consignment store. Would love for you all to see....
> 
> J Mendel.....



This is very nice.


----------



## snibor

How many of you have and wear full length mink?  Do you wear it on a daily basis or just when dressed up?


----------



## yellowsuitcase

It depends on the colour, weather and the occasion. Also, what do you mean by full length?

I've seen older women wear dark brown fur coats to broadway shows and they seem to be around quite a lot especially when the weather is really cold. But so far, i've only seen them at night.


----------



## Perfect Day

snibor said:
			
		

> How many of you have and wear full length mink?  Do you wear it on a daily basis or just when dressed up?



The longest mink I own is ankle length and it is fairly dress up. Habing said that it does work with jeans but if I want to wear a fur with jeans I tend to go with a shorter one.


----------



## snibor

yellowsuitcase said:


> It depends on the colour, weather and the occasion. Also, what do you mean by full length?
> 
> I've seen older women wear dark brown fur coats to broadway shows and they seem to be around quite a lot especially when the weather is really cold. But so far, i've only seen them at night.



I mean ankle length.  I don't seem to wear the full length as much as 3/4 or short.  But then I hate to get rid of it.  Just wondering how others wear their full length minks...e.g., dress up only or with jeans too if its cold.


----------



## Ginger Tea

snibor said:
			
		

> I mean ankle length.  I don't seem to wear the full length as much as 3/4 or short.  But then I hate to get rid of it.  Just wondering how others wear their full length minks...e.g., dress up only or with jeans too if its cold.



Only wear ankle length one for dress up. I have seen others wear it with jeans, etc., but I haven't. Have a short one wear with jeans and not so dressy occasions.


----------



## Perfect Day

snibor said:
			
		

> I mean ankle length.  I don't seem to wear the full length as much as 3/4 or short.  But then I hate to get rid of it.  Just wondering how others wear their full length minks...e.g., dress up only or with jeans too if its cold.



Ankle length minks are difficult to pair with jeans but it is possible, But needs a heel to give some distance between the fur and the floor.  I did once wear a friends ankle length mink with a dress to dinner and literally felt like a princess though. Id keep it for those occasions alone if I were you.


----------



## Ginger Tea

.   
My ankle length


----------



## Flip88

Ginger Tea said:
			
		

> .
> My ankle length
> 
> 1915204[/ATTACH
> Short jacket
> 
> They are extremely warm and both from eBay.



Wow, they are both fabulous.  May I ask what you paid for them? Both furs look very well cared for and soft. They are obviously high end furs.  Do you wear the ankle length one as casual? I do wear my long mink as casual but then it is not ankle length.  I dont think that there is anything wrong with doing so. I just wonder whether it is just instinct that says "full length mink" equals "uber glam". Actually it works fine.

I have seen girls wear long (ankle length) fox furs as casual and this works too.


----------



## am2022

annemerrick - that mendel looks awesome.. hope to find something in that color someday.
any mod pics?

Flip - please please show us some mod pics.
GInger tea - those look awesome!


----------



## Flip88

amacasa said:
			
		

> annemerrick - that mendel looks awesome.. hope to find something in that color someday.
> any mod pics?
> 
> Flip - please please show us some mod pics.
> GInger tea - those look awesome!



Ok, Ill post some at the weekend. I am a persistent lurker who rarely posts pics of me actually.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Had both several years now and have them cleaned, glazed and stored yearly. Jacket was $100. Full length $900. Full length from a furrier storage in Beverly Hills. It was left in storage & not reclaimed. Has a YSL lining and is very soft.  Haven't worn the full length casually but doesn't mean it can't or shouldn't be done. I'm sure that works just as well.


----------



## snibor

Ginger Tea said:


> View attachment 1915203
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> My ankle length
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1915204


----------



## Perfect Day

Ginger Tea said:
			
		

> Had both several years now and have them cleaned, glazed and stored yearly. Jacket was $100. Full length $900. Full length from a furrier storage in Beverly Hills. It was left in storage & not reclaimed. Has a YSL lining and is very soft.  Haven't worn the full length casually but doesn't mean it can't or shouldn't be done. I'm sure that works just as well.



Those are serious bargains !!


----------



## Perfect Day

Flip88 said:
			
		

> For those living in the NW England, Cricket (aboutique in Liverpool) have some nice furs in this year including a Roberto Cavalli mink coat.  It is blank and ankle length and the quality felt pretty good BUT the price ... wait for it..... £6k.  Way over priced IMO.



In the NW UK you are better with a furrier such as Glyn Collections in Manchester there is one in Preston (google it). Cricket heavily reduce their prices in the sales though.  Alfernatively drive to Bicester Village, they have loads of furs.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Perfect Day said:
			
		

> Those are serious bargains !!



Yes indeed.


----------



## Prada_Princess

annemerrick said:
			
		

> I do!  I do!  It feels very glamorous!  It has a great fit....kind of slouchy (the nice thing about knitted fur) like a soft and lovely cardigan sweater!!!



Sounds great, cant wait to see some mod shots.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Ginger Tea said:
			
		

> .
> My ankle length
> 
> 1915204[/ATTACH
> Short jacket
> 
> They are extremely warm and both from eBay.



Both are very nice indeed. Again, you got bargains. It is funny how people selling used furs have no idea how to value them. On ebay Ive seen a 'well used' 20 year old rabbit listed for $300 and then a mink with sable trim jacket listed as 'unknown fur' for $150 but it wouldnt have fit me  

Again, mod shots would be great.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Very true. Do think the jacket is worth much more than $100. It was taken care of. Satin lining in tact with not one rip or tear. I had the sleeves lengthen by a 1/2 inch and furrier was kind enough to add several additional hooks along with my name in the lining. 

The coat was priced higher because of the YSL lining. If I'm not mistaken it is almost 15/20 years old. Able to get it cheaper after seller took a closer inspection and found there is a worn spot at one of the buttons from being buttoned & another at the elbow. Neither are recognizable unless brought to your attention. Furrier I use said could fix it if it really bothered me and i wanted to but it's not necessary. So I didn't bother.

Oh, will do mod shots eventually.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Ginger Tea said:
			
		

> Very true. Do think the jacket is worth much more than $100. It was taken care of. Satin lining in tact with not one rip or tear. I had the sleeves lengthen by a 1/2 inch and furrier was kind enough to add several additional hooks along with my name in the lining.
> 
> The coat was priced higher because of the YSL lining. If I'm not mistaken it is almost 15/20 years old. Able to get it cheaper after seller took a closer inspection and found there is a worn spot at one of the buttons from being buttoned & another at the elbow. Neither are recognizable unless brought to your attention. Furrier I use said could fix it if it really bothered me and i wanted to but it's not necessary. So I didn't bother.
> 
> Oh, will do mod shots eventually.



I am sure that both are easily worth in excess of what you paid.  You got bargains for certain.


----------



## papertiger

Not necessarily mink but...

In case anyone is interested there is 20% off Hockley's Insect, Aura and Essentials collections on-line (and in store) 25-7 Oct. 

For on-line purchases code is HOCKLEY20. I think for store you have to be a returning customer - not sure


----------



## Flip88

papertiger said:
			
		

> Not necessarily mink but...
> 
> In case anyone is interested there is 20% off Hockley's Insect, Aura and Essentials collections on-line (and in store) 25-7 Oct.
> 
> For on-line purchases code is HOCKLEY20. I think for store you have to be a returning customer - not sure



Thanks for the information. I didnt realise that furriers discounted this much during October which is, presumably peak time for them.

I have bought from them in the past but not on-line. Ill have a nosey


----------



## Flip88

Further to the wise words from Paper Tiger I have done a little research .... and seen these ....

1 From the Aura collection, MONESSA TAUPE MUSQUASH & PLUCKED WEASEL COAT - £3,280 ... becomes £2,600 (approx) which I think is cheap.  I dont know much about Musquash other than I have felt some in a charity shop and it didn't feel that nice (but then the jacket was probably 50 years old!)

http://www.hockleylondon.com/collection/aura-collection/monessa-taupe-musquash-plucked-weasel-coat

2 Layered Raccoon, again from the Aura collection which is £1,660 (becomes £1,350 approx)

http://www.hockleylondon.com/collec...alia-golden-steel-layered-raccoon-felt-jacket

[image too large to attach]

3 My favorite by a mile, this mink and silverfox collar coat but it is £8,300 (reduced to £6,700 approx).

http://www.hockleylondon.com/collec...a-taupe-silver-mink-coat-with-fox-collar-belt


----------



## papertiger

^ lovely examples *Flip*, something for everyone.

There is also  the Monica dark grey feathered raccoon and goat jacket that in the Essentials range now £795 that will work out £636 (just over $1K) after the discount. I just thought I'd single that piece out because I think it would be a great starter fur or a casual extra in a contemporary style. 

http://www.hockleylondon.com/collection/essentials/jackets/monica-dark-grey-raccoon-and-goat-jacket

Musquash was a favourite 'mink-substitute' fur. When lesser grade minks became slightly more affordable from mid-1970 the musquash fell of out of favour. For those interested, expect the fur to wear like mink. Good quality musquash should be very shiny and soft. 

For those that don't know Hockley, they are a very good furrier in London (although there are others that are equally good) Hockley has a very glamorous reputation and a beautiful store (I believe a selection of pieces are available through Matches too). They sell classic pieces in the store as well as these more contemporary ranges that they sell on line. Aurora is their designer seasonal collection, Insects was their pre-A-W collection and is very trendy indeed. Essentials seems to be some kind of basic line that may suit those who want fur incorporated into their outfit.


----------



## Flip88

Thanks for the compliment PaperTiger.  The goat and raccoon is very good value. Yes, Hockley do sell via Matches who have some Hockley furs at half price (check their website).

White mink from the Hermes threads.


----------



## Flip88

actually their website has just the one in the sale, a fox fur, Alvia collections, half price to £1,500 ish.  Others feature on there but not in the sale.


----------



## Cullinan

Flip88 said:


> actually their website has just the one in the sale, a fox fur, Alvia collections, half price to £1,500 ish.  Others feature on there but not in the sale.




That's a great price for Hermes - why's it so inexpensive???


----------



## Flip88

Cullinan said:
			
		

> That's a great price for Hermes - why's it so inexpensive???



Its Hockley, not Hermes


----------



## william_st_girl

Flip88 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the compliment PaperTiger.  The goat and raccoon is very good value. Yes, Hockley do sell via Matches who have some Hockley furs at half price (check their website).
> 
> White mink from the Hermes threads.



Is that u in t white mink flip88... Your stunning!?!?


----------



## papertiger

Cullinan said:


> That's a great price for Hermes - why's it so inexpensive???



I may be completely mistaken but... 

I think that the sale piece to which *Flip* was referring to was the Hockley Alvia fox coat http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/109988

The Hermes BJ(?) Jige Elen clutch bag on the left is the reason why the pic was in the H sub-forum (and actually those bags are not too expensive relatively speaking) but I think *Flip* was drawing our attention to the beautiful sheared white mink on the right which is neither Hermes nor on sale


----------



## Prada_Princess

Flip88 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the compliment PaperTiger.  The goat and raccoon is very good value. Yes, Hockley do sell via Matches who have some Hockley furs at half price (check their website).
> 
> White mink from the Hermes threads.



The mink is lovely and thanks to Paper Tiger for clearing up any confusion.


----------



## papertiger

For med-larger ladies there is a very nice and versatile camel and mink coat on sale from Alberta Ferretti on YOOX http://www.yoox.com/uk/41309047EA/item?dept=women#sts=sr_women80&cod10=41309047EA&sizeId=7


----------



## Prada_Princess

That is very nice actually and a great price. In fact, I could see myself wearing this to work (I work in an office) along with a nice suit.


----------



## Flip88

Great find


----------



## Perfect Day

We havent seen any mink for a while, allow me to introduce Louis Vuitton, Resort, 2013 pink (!) mink. 

Credit to Samantha De Reviziis at welovefur.com


----------



## mlemee

Ginger Tea said:


> Had both several years now and have them cleaned, glazed and stored yearly. *Jacket was $100. Full length $900*. Full length from a furrier storage in Beverly Hills. It was left in storage & not reclaimed. Has a YSL lining and is very soft.  Haven't worn the full length casually but doesn't mean it can't or shouldn't be done. I'm sure that works just as well.



 That is a serious bargain for coats in that good condition.


----------



## ValentineNicole

Perfect Day said:
			
		

> We havent seen any mink for a while, allow me to introduce Louis Vuitton, Resort, 2013 pink (!) mink.
> 
> Credit to Samantha De Reviziis at welovefur.com



Omg I die!!! Those are incredible!!!


----------



## Flip88

ValentineNicole said:
			
		

> Omg I die!!! Those are incredible!!!



I could not agree more


----------



## Ginger Tea

mlemee said:
			
		

> That is a serious bargain for coats in that good condition.



Thank you kindly


----------



## Flip88

Mink coat as worn by fashion blogger Samanatha De Reviziis (the earnings I also really like, by Rada)

http://www.samanthadereviziis.com/


----------



## Perfect Day

I really like Samanthas mink actually. The collar is fox presumably?


----------



## BarbAga

Bump,  anyone buying fur lately.  I am really wanting a vest. I am also really trying to stay away from the store.  It is finally cold, so got mine out of storage.


----------



## BarbAga

Anyone interested The Fur Centre in st Louis mo is having an 80% off moving sale
I have bought a number of fur pieces there and they have wonderful coats, leather and fur.


----------



## Perfect Day

BarbAga said:
			
		

> Bump,  anyone buying fur lately.  I am really wanting a vest. I am also really trying to stay away from the store.  It is finally cold, so got mine out of storage.



Yay! We are always on the lookout  80% off .... wow! Reminds me of my largest ever fur discount, a mink shrug £1190 to £300 fron The London Fur company. I was astounded at the discount.


----------



## Flip88

The London Fur Company gives very good discounts and has an excellent choice of vintage furs.

Meanwhile, Jessica White in mink


----------



## BarbAga

always love a good sale. Doesn't everyone?


----------



## alliemia

Reminds me I need to pick up my mink from storage. I have a reversible sheared mink with all-weather material on the inside.


----------



## Perfect Day

alliemia said:
			
		

> Reminds me I need to pick up my mink from storage. I have a reversible sheared mink with all-weather material on the inside.



Ive seen such a jacket whilst on my travels in Alaska. I tried one on but it didnt look 'special' with the fur on the outside. It was too casual for me. Still, a nice idea should it suddenly rain!


----------



## Prada_Princess

alliemia said:
			
		

> Reminds me I need to pick up my mink from storage. I have a reversible sheared mink with all-weather material on the inside.



Yay! Dont you just LOVE doing this 'chore'? Putting them on after months is like receiving a present!


----------



## Prada_Princess

BarbAga said:
			
		

> always love a good sale. Doesn't everyone?



Indeed we do!


----------



## 628628

This thread makes me happy


----------



## Flip88

628628 said:


> This thread makes me happy



 It makes us all happy I think


----------



## Elina0408

She wears fur unbeatably!  (Diana Saksen)


----------



## Flip88

Elina0408 said:


> She wears fur unbeatably!  (Diana Saksen)



Pure class


----------



## Elina0408

Flip88 said:


> Pure class



INDEED!!!


----------



## Prada_Princess

Not the sort of mink Id buy as a first fur because I dont think this color will actually stand the test of time.  Having said that it looks so much fun  Apologies for the poor quality piccie


----------



## wawayu03

My little contribution to the thread. My mink jacket I scored at NM sale last year.


----------



## Ginger Tea

wawayu03 said:
			
		

> My little contribution to the thread. My mink jacket I scored at NM sale last year.



Nice score.


----------



## BarbAga

wawayu03 said:


> My little contribution to the thread. My mink jacket I scored at NM sale last year.



very cute.  looks adorable on you


----------



## wawayu03

BarbAga said:
			
		

> very cute.  looks adorable on you



Thank you and ginger tea! Used to think wearing fur would make me feel old, but after I really own one, no feeling old at all!


----------



## Ginger Tea

wawayu03 said:
			
		

> Thank you and ginger tea! Used to think wearing fur would make me feel old, but after I really own one, no feeling old at all!



Quite welcome. Fur is ageless and timeless depending on the style, I think.


----------



## Myrkur

wawayu03 said:
			
		

> My little contribution to the thread. My mink jacket I scored at NM sale last year.



Such a nice jacket!


----------



## Elina0408

wawayu03 said:


> My little contribution to the thread. My mink jacket I scored at NM sale last year.



Great score!


----------



## Elina0408

Prada_Princess said:


> Not the sort of mink Id buy as a first fur because I dont think this color will actually stand the test of time.  Having said that it looks so much fun  Apologies for the poor quality piccie



Is a little old fashioned or not? In my eyes at least


----------



## Elina0408

I kind of prefer this one!


----------



## minxe

wawayu03 said:


> My little contribution to the thread. My mink jacket I scored at NM sale last year.



So cute! I love your phone case


----------



## Elina0408

Samantha de Reviziis


----------



## Perfect Day

wawayu03 said:


> My little contribution to the thread. My mink jacket I scored at NM sale last year.



Congratulations, your mink fur jacket is beautiful. It fits you well and looks very warm. Years ago fur was worn by older women but, in the past 20 years it is worn by much younger girls. Just take a look at any celebrity gathering,  every other 'twentysomething' girl wears real fur. Yours is youthful and looks great.


----------



## Perfect Day

Elina0408 said:


> Samantha de Reviziis



I am so envious of Samantha, she gets to wear all the best furs! Her blog is very interesting too.


----------



## Elina0408

Perfect Day said:


> I am so envious of Samantha, she gets to wear all the best furs! Her blog is very interesting too.



I like her too! Let's see her complete fur line...


----------



## Polaremil

Elina0408 said:


> She wears fur unbeatably!  (Diana Saksen)



Love this coat. Could somebody pls. link to a furrier site that offers something similar to this? TIA.


----------



## Perfect Day

Elina0408 said:


> I like her too! Let's see her complete fur line...



Yes, In interested too


----------



## Elina0408

Polaremil said:


> Love this coat. Could somebody pls. link to a furrier site that offers something similar to this? TIA.



 Well, there are many sites that sell fur online but can't suggest one as I haven't tried them and for me isn't a good idea buying online! You need to try and see the skins before buying...


----------



## BarbAga

I totally agree, u have to try on. Every style and fur is different


----------



## Perfect Day

Whilst I agree, many furrier will accept returns. Saks, Neimans, Kauffman Fur (have a good website) are all reliable. The problem with these sites is that they only put a selection if furs on. Take Saks, maybe 40 / 50 furs online yet their stores are packed to the brim with fabulous fur not online.

Good luck in your mission!


----------



## Flip88

Samantha again with a beautiful mink bomber.  Not the kinda fur I would typically be interested it (too casual) but she pairs it well here.

http://www.welovefur.com/


----------



## Polaremil

Thanks for everybody's input, I appreciate it! You're right, a fur needs to be tried on. It's just so frustrating that I live in the country where most of the fabulous pelts originate from, yet there are almost no great furriers left. All I see is old fashioned, tent like furs, and never anything in my size, XXS. 

I used to browse Birger Christensen's site back when they had decent pictures, for ideas, but the only store that stocks them here only has the most conservative models from their range. I guess I have to take a tour to Copenhagen next year.


----------



## Flip88

Polaremil said:


> Thanks for everybody's input, I appreciate it! You're right, a fur needs to be tried on. It's just so frustrating that I live in the country where most of the fabulous pelts originate from, yet there are almost no great furriers left. All I see is old fashioned, tent like furs, and never anything in my size, XXS.
> 
> I used to browse Birger Christensen's site back when they had decent pictures, for ideas, but the only store that stocks them here only has the most conservative models from their range. I guess I have to take a tour to Copenhagen next year.



You muat not give up, there are lots of furriers in Copenhagen. I also think that it is very possible to buy online juat ensure the measurements are well researched and ask for a close up picture of the pelts. This way you can check the quality. If you do this then maybe post and ask for opinions, Im sure we'll all try to help. Saks, Neimans, Kauffman and Hockley have some lovely minks which I recomwnd checking out online.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Polaremil said:
			
		

> Thanks for everybody's input, I appreciate it! You're right, a fur needs to be tried on. It's just so frustrating that I live in the country where most of the fabulous pelts originate from, yet there are almost no great furriers left. All I see is old fashioned, tent like furs, and never anything in my size, XXS.
> 
> I used to browse Birger Christensen's site back when they had decent pictures, for ideas, but the only store that stocks them here only has the most conservative models from their range. I guess I have to take a tour to Copenhagen next year.



It is possible to purchase online. I have done that twice. Pictures are posted on this thread. Purchased one, received it and did not like it one bit and returned it. 

It is much better to see, try and feel yourself. That way you can really if you really know if you like it, how the pelts feel whether male or female and whether the sizing is right. 

As to the conservative type coats, if you really like the look and feel of the skins if you are able to find a furrier who can or who is willing to restyle it or repurpose it you could come up with your own design and they can make it out of what you find. It maybe pricey but may also be worth it.


----------



## Elina0408

Photos from HOLA Espana, 15 of November, Place Monaco: Gran GALA for autism for asociacion MONAA! First pic is of  Safia al-Rashid and second pic is of Margarita Vargas and spanish top and actriz Ines Sastre!


----------



## Perfect Day

Polaremil said:


> Thanks for everybody's input, I appreciate it! You're right, a fur needs to be tried on. It's just so frustrating that I live in the country where most of the fabulous pelts originate from, yet there are almost no great furriers left. All I see is old fashioned, tent like furs, and never anything in my size, XXS.
> 
> I used to browse Birger Christensen's site back when they had decent pictures, for ideas, but the only store that stocks them here only has the most conservative models from their range. I guess I have to take a tour to Copenhagen next year.



I would say if the options are buying on line or not at all then I would try the former. It can work and it has done for me! Keep trying and speak to the furrier rather than just click 'buy'. 

Hope you find something!


----------



## Perfect Day

Elina0408 said:


> Photos from HOLA Espana, 15 of November, Place Monaco: Gran GALA for autism for asociacion MONAA! First pic is of  Safia al-Rashid and second pic is of Margarita Vargas and spanish top and actriz Ines Sastre!



Beautiful pictures. I cant be sure but the fur looks like sable rather than mink? I might be mistaken to be fair.


----------



## papertiger

Elina0408 said:


> Photos from HOLA Espana, 15 of November, Place Monaco: Gran GALA for autism for asociacion MONAA! First pic is of  Safia al-Rashid and second pic is of Margarita Vargas and spanish top and actriz Ines Sastre!



Thank you Elina, very beautiful pictures, you are far far more cultured than me, I didn't have a clue who any of these people are until you told me and in a way still none the wiser 

Top pic (S a-R looks like Chinchilla topping her Valentino) 

Bottom pic,  left vintage mink ( the heavy padded backing that makes it very warm and stay exactly on the shoulders where placed is now only on vintage and couture)... 

...and the right a amazing vintage sable


----------



## papertiger

Has anyone been wearing their furs yet this Winter? 

I've been only wearing sheepskins/shearlings so far. There's something about being in a hurry and busy which makes me not want to be all 'dressed-up'. Nor do I see that many on buses and public transport wearing minks these days although I used to all the time when I was kid (and no, we are not talking that long ago ). Lots more fox around (faux too) though. 

Just a reminder ladies that are reg wearing your minks. Minks are fantastically hardy compared to many other furs but carry top handle bags _not_ shoulder bags. Shoulder bags and hobos will ruin fur (and the line of the coat). Wear small cross-bodies _underneath_ if you prefer or need to.


----------



## papertiger

Do you know what I'd love for Christmas? 

A black/white, short, vintage cross-mink jacket (with full collar). 

If you see one on your 'travels' let me know :kiss:.


----------



## Perfect Day

papertiger said:


> Has anyone been wearing their furs yet this Winter?
> 
> I've been only wearing sheepskins/shearlings so far. There's something about being in a hurry and busy which makes me not want to be all 'dressed-up'. Nor do I see that many on buses and public transport wearing minks these days although I used to all the time when I was kid (and no, we are not talking that long ago ). Lots more fox around (faux too) though.
> 
> Just a reminder ladies that are reg wearing your minks. Minks are fantastically hardy compared to many other furs but carry top handle bags not shoulder bags. Shoulder bags and hobos will ruin fur (and the line of the coat). Wear small cross-bodies underneath if you prefer or need to.



Ive worn a mink jacket for 'out and about' and a long rabbit fur for a couple of dinner partys.  In fact whilst at a neighbours house all my friends (and some people I didnt know!) tried on my fur coat and, without exception, declared that they want one or are going to get one! How times have changed in the UK!


----------



## Elina0408

papertiger said:


> Thank you Elina, very beautiful pictures, you are far far more cultured than me, I didn't have a clue who any of these people are until you told me and in a way still none the wiser
> 
> Top pic (S a-R looks like Chinchilla topping her Valentino)
> 
> Bottom pic,  left vintage mink ( the heavy padded backing that makes it very warm and stay exactly on the shoulders where placed is now only on vintage and couture)...
> 
> ...and the right a amazing vintage sable



I wasn't sure about all of the skins but thought it was better to post here and clarify afterwards from the experts..   About S a-R. it says that is vison but who knows?  Dear Paper, I just like to read spanish magazines as I studied in spain for a year, I definetely know most spanish celebrities....!


----------



## Elina0408

papertiger said:


> Has anyone been wearing their furs yet this Winter?
> 
> I've been only wearing sheepskins/shearlings so far. There's something about being in a hurry and busy which makes me not want to be all 'dressed-up'. Nor do I see that many on buses and public transport wearing minks these days although I used to all the time when I was kid (and no, we are not talking that long ago ). Lots more fox around (faux too) though.
> 
> Just a reminder ladies that are reg wearing your minks. Minks are fantastically hardy compared to many other furs but carry top handle bags _not_ shoulder bags. Shoulder bags and hobos will ruin fur (and the line of the coat). Wear small cross-bodies _underneath_ if you prefer or need to.



You are so right about that, my friend was telling me the same (I didn't know that at all) she ruined hers wearing a H belt... and a cross body bag!  Thankfully she is making a short coat now of this  AND  some other new mink coats!  She made me remember my love for the furs! 
I only own a rabbit coat, my mum has one with sable trimmings too (doesn't fit me unfortunately...),   and I am wearing it now with the low temperatures, I was even outside Harrods with the fur demostrators (not too close to them though...)!


----------



## Elina0408

And since we are speaking of Christmas dreams... I wouldn't mind any of the following for next years Christmas though!


----------



## BarbAga

I would like all three too, I would hate to pick just one. <g>
beautiful.
I wore my sheared beaver couple of times and my blue iris once. Today I wore leather jacket with my rex chinchilla colored neck scarf.  I am loving that this year. I bought a mink one also, but haven't worn it yet


----------



## Elina0408

BarbAga said:


> I would like all three too, I would hate to pick just one. <g>
> beautiful.
> I wore my sheared beaver couple of times and my blue iris once. Today I wore leather jacket with my rex chinchilla colored neck scarf.  I am loving that this year. I bought a mink one also, but haven't worn it yet



Sheared beaver, I would love that one!


----------



## BarbAga

Elina0408 said:


> Sheared beaver, I would love that one!



I do wear it polly the most . It is an easy fur to wear . Plus it fits just below hips.


----------



## Flip88

The first one looks as if it is mink with lynx on the inside!  Wow.


----------



## Elina0408

It is mink with lynx!


----------



## Prada_Princess

Elina0408 said:


> It is mink with lynx!



More lynx fur ..... its lovely. Do you own it?


----------



## papertiger

Elina0408 said:


> And since we are speaking of Christmas dreams... I wouldn't mind any of the following for next years Christmas though!



The mink with the lynx, very you, you minx 

and is the last one (cross-mink) for me? Thank you very much :kiss:


----------



## Elina0408

papertiger said:


> The mink with the lynx, very you, you minx
> 
> and is the last one (cross-mink) for me? Thank you very much :kiss:



Yesss... I was thinking about you when browsing!


----------



## Elina0408

Prada_Princess said:


> More lynx fur ..... its lovely. Do you own it?



No is a dream but if I sort some things out first then could be!!  When I will  own a mink coat I will defintely post my pics, I am not shy girls!!!


----------



## Prada_Princess

Elina0408 said:


> No is a dream but if I sort some things out first then could be!!  When I will  own a mink coat I will defintely post my pics, I am not shy girls!!!



Good for you and may your 'things' work out


----------



## BarbAga

Elina0408 said:


> It is mink with lynx!



I wish I could  find something like this. I am in love with it.


----------



## Flip88

Lindsay Lohan in a blackglama mink coat, London, Dec 31.


----------



## Flip88

Samantha De Revisiis, fashion blogger from her recent trip to Hong Kong. The fur is a 'cross mink'.


----------



## mlemee

Flip88 said:


> Samantha De Revisiis, fashion blogger from her recent trip to Hong Kong. The fur is a 'cross mink'.



Crossed with what? I'm not a fan, it looks quite cheap or, from afar, a poor imitation of chinchilla


----------



## papertiger

mlemee said:


> Crossed with what? I'm not a fan, it looks quite cheap or, from afar, a poor imitation of chinchilla



Natural crossed _colour_ and not cheap at all (unfortunately). 

Certainly the way she wears it doesn't do the fur any favours. Totally all wrong on proportions, bolero or cropped doesn't really work with minis IMO.


----------



## Elina0408

papertiger said:


> Natural crossed _colour_ and not cheap at all (unfortunately).
> 
> Certainly the way she wears it doesn't do the fur any favours. Totally all wrong on proportions, bolero or cropped doesn't really work with minis IMO.


----------



## papertiger

mlemee said:


> Crossed with what? I'm not a fan, it looks quite cheap or, from afar, a poor imitation of chinchilla





Elina0408 said:


>



 Get your fur coat ready for tomorrow (and all UK peoples )
coz it's gona be arctic outside :snowballs:


----------



## Flip88

mlemee said:


> Crossed with what? I'm not a fan, it looks quite cheap or, from afar, a poor imitation of chinchilla



I guess its a case of 'each to their own'. I really like the fur tbh although it could be matched with a better outfit.  

Yes, the UK is fureezing (I wouldnt make a good comedian eh!). Snow is here and the temperature has dropped!


----------



## Elina0408

papertiger said:


> Get your fur coat ready for tomorrow (and all UK peoples )
> coz it's gona be arctic outside :snowballs:



Stay warm too, I am wearing my rabbit today... I wish I had a mink though!


----------



## Perfect Day

mlemee said:


> Crossed with what? I'm not a fan, it looks quite cheap or, from afar, a poor imitation of chinchilla



I like it too tbh. Yes, UK is cold. Snow in most areas however my mink is resting  its fox time for me.


----------



## inspiredgem

I bought a mink last year but never really wore it so I traded it in on these.  I know they're not minks but I hope you don't mind my sharing here.  The first is a sheared beaver with a chinchilla collar.  The other one is Swakara lamb with fox collar and cuffs.  I can't believe how much more I'm wearing these.


----------



## Ginger Tea

inspiredgem said:
			
		

> I bought a mink last year but never really wore it so I traded it in on these.  I know they're not minks but I hope you don't mind my sharing here.  The first is a sheared beaver with a chinchilla collar.  The other one is Swakara lamb with fox collar and cuffs.  I can't believe how much more I'm wearing these.



Like the both.


----------



## Perfect Day

inspiredgem said:


> I bought a mink last year but never really wore it so I traded it in on these.  I know they're not minks but I hope you don't mind my sharing here.  The first is a sheared beaver with a chinchilla collar.  The other one is Swakara lamb with fox collar and cuffs.  I can't believe how much more I'm wearing these.



Both are lovely, the Swakara being my favourite. McQueen did a very similar one a few years ago with fox (or was it raccoon?) trimming the hem at the bottom. 

Can I ask why you didnt wear your mink? Also, what % of the cost did you get back for it when traded in? 

These are beautiful and, a digression of the topic is always welcome - especially when furs like those are shown


----------



## Flip88

inspiredgem said:


> I bought a mink last year but never really wore it so I traded it in on these.  I know they're not minks but I hope you don't mind my sharing here.  The first is a sheared beaver with a chinchilla collar.  The other one is Swakara lamb with fox collar and cuffs.  I can't believe how much more I'm wearing these.



I love them both too! Is the sheared beaver warm? Love the Swakara, its a very under estimated fur in my view and a touch of chinchilla is always nice. Congratulations!


----------



## inspiredgem

Ginger Tea said:


> Like the both.


Thank you


Perfect Day said:


> Both are lovely, the Swakara being my favourite. McQueen did a very similar one a few years ago with fox (or was it raccoon?) trimming the hem at the bottom.
> 
> Can I ask why you didnt wear your mink? Also, what % of the cost did you get back for it when traded in?
> 
> These are beautiful and, a digression of the topic is always welcome - especially when furs like those are shown


Thank you for the warm welcome. 

The mink was my first fur and honestly I think I lacked the confidence to wear it.  I know it sounds silly, but I wanted a fur that didn't scream 'fur'. 

In any case, I fell in love with the Swakara which is what prompted me to trade in the mink.  Since I had only worn the mink twice and I was trading it on a coat nearly 3X the cost of it, I got back nearly what I paid for it.  It also could have been the time of year.   I went shopping for it in the middle of the summer so perhaps they were willing to negotiate a bit more.



Flip88 said:


> I love them both too! Is the sheared beaver warm? Love the Swakara, its a very under estimated fur in my view and a touch of chinchilla is always nice. Congratulations!


Thank you Flip!  The sheared beaver is very warm and the chinchilla collar is so soft against my skin.  It is a much more casual style so I end up wearing it all the time. 

The Swakara is a bit flashier.  I laugh because it makes me feel like a rock star when I wear it.


----------



## Elina0408

inspiredgem said:


> I bought a mink last year but never really wore it so I traded it in on these.  I know they're not minks but I hope you don't mind my sharing here.  The first is a sheared beaver with a chinchilla collar.  The other one is Swakara lamb with fox collar and cuffs.  I can't believe how much more I'm wearing these.



I love them too! The swakara is my favourite! Now you need a mink or chinchila for your fur collection or you don't even think of mink at all?


----------



## Elina0408

Something special: custom made mink coat from one of my favourite blogers lately (Alexa Von Canisius)!  She is a designer and has a great style!


----------



## papertiger

inspiredgem said:


> I bought a mink last year but never really wore it so I traded it in on these.  I know they're not minks but I hope you don't mind my sharing here.  The first is a sheared beaver with a chinchilla collar.  The other one is Swakara lamb with fox collar and cuffs.  I can't believe how much more I'm wearing these.



Firstly, I am sorry you didn't wear your mink more often. I think sometimes we are all liable to think too much, most people couldn't tell a real mink coat from nylon rug 

but 

Oh la la! I really love that Swakara, especially in that colour and I bet that beaver keeps you soooo worm, so you really didn't do too badly. Congratulations on your very beautiful coats. Don't forget to wear them


----------



## papertiger

Elina0408 said:


> Something special: custom made mink coat from one of my favourite blogers lately (Alexa Von Canisius)!  She is a designer and has a great style!



See how soft those pelts are and a good style and colour for her.

Can you see the lining? Pretty sure that's a classic Versace silk print (I have a blouse in it). No wonder it's so nice. Does she actually say where it's from or did she design it herself?


----------



## Flip88

Elina0408 said:


> Something special: custom made mink coat from one of my favourite blogers lately (Alexa Von Canisius)!  She is a designer and has a great style!



Love them! Ive not heard of her before but I shall check out her blog indeed. They are lovely.


----------



## Elina0408

papertiger said:


> See how soft those pelts are and a good style and colour for her.
> 
> Can you see the lining? Pretty sure that's a classic Versace silk print (I have a blouse in it). No wonder it's so nice. Does she actually say where it's from or did she design it herself?



The lining is indeed Versace, she says it,  I don't know if she designed it (she doesn't say only that is custom made)!  Maybe she said to the furier How she wanted to be etc.


----------



## Elina0408

Flip88 said:


> Love them! Ive not heard of her before but I shall check out her blog indeed. They are lovely.


----------



## inspiredgem

Elina0408 said:


> I love them too! The swakara is my favourite! Now you need a mink or chinchila for your fur collection or you don't even think of mink at all?


Thank you!  No fear, I have not given up on mink.   I'd like to get something in a different color - grey or caramel, so mink is definitely a consideration.  Also, they're having a sale at my local furrier at the moment. 



Elina0408 said:


> Something special: custom made mink coat from one of my favourite blogers lately (Alexa Von Canisius)!  She is a designer and has a great style!



Oh my, this is gorgeous!



papertiger said:


> Firstly, I am sorry you didn't wear your mink more often. I think sometimes we are all liable to think too much, most people couldn't tell a real mink coat from nylon rug
> 
> but
> 
> Oh la la! I really love that Swakara, especially in that colour and I bet that beaver keeps you soooo worm, so you really didn't do too badly. Congratulations on your very beautiful coats. Don't forget to wear them



Thank you.  I've been wearing my other furs a lot this winter and I'm definitely gaining confidence.


----------



## papertiger

Elina0408 said:


> The lining is indeed Versace, she says it,  I don't know if she designed it (she doesn't say only that is custom made)!  Maybe she said to the furier How she wanted to be etc.



I am giving myself a pat on the back and some chocolate for being able to 'read' a print from that distance, and _inside_ a coat


----------



## Flip88

inspiredgem said:


> Thank you!  No fear, I have not given up on mink.   I'd like to get something in a different color - grey or caramel, so mink is definitely a consideration.  Also, they're having a sale at my local furrier at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my, this is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.  I've been wearing my other furs a lot this winter and I'm definitely gaining confidence.



Good for you


----------



## Flip88

Juts to be different what about a purple mink that I stumbled across whilst looking at old pics.  Worn bu  Delphine Chaneac.  

My own thoughts are it is lovely for a fur to pull out every now and then but not as an 'only fur'.


----------



## Elina0408

flip88 said:


> juts to be different what about a purple mink that i stumbled across whilst looking at old pics.  Worn bu  delphine chaneac.
> 
> My own thoughts are it is lovely for a fur to pull out every now and then but not as an 'only fur'.



love!!!:d


----------



## Elina0408

papertiger said:


> I am giving myself a pat on the back and some chocolate for being able to 'read' a print from that distance, and _inside_ a coat



You are a pro and you know it...!!!


----------



## Prada_Princess

Elina0408 said:


> love!!!:d



I love it too but definitely a 'second fur' or 'third fur'. Always start of with a classic colour imo, brown, black, grey, etc.


----------



## Elina0408

Prada_Princess said:


> I love it too but definitely a 'second fur' or 'third fur'. Always start of with a classic colour imo, brown, black, grey, etc.


----------



## Perfect Day

Flip88 said:


> Juts to be different what about a purple mink that I stumbled across whilst looking at old pics.  Worn bu  Delphine Chaneac.
> 
> My own thoughts are it is lovely for a fur to pull out every now and then but not as an 'only fur'.



It's lovely indeed.


----------



## papertiger

Flip88 said:


> Juts to be different what about a purple mink that I stumbled across whilst looking at old pics.  Worn bu  Delphine Chaneac.
> 
> My own thoughts are it is lovely for a fur to pull out every now and then but not as an 'only fur'.



I agree, I have a purple mink collar on a croc jacket,







Purple or dark blue are good colours for dyed mink but not all colours work IMO II have seen grass-green, it looked like Astro turf LOL.


----------



## Perfect Day

papertiger said:


> I agree, I have a purple mink collar on a croc jacket,
> 
> Purple or dark blue are good colours for dyed mink but not all colours work IMO II have seen grass-green, it looked like Astro turf LOL.



Wow!!!!. That is a serious jacket.  I love it.


----------



## Ginger Tea

papertiger said:


> I agree, I have a purple mink collar on a croc jacket,
> 
> Purple or dark blue are good colours for dyed mink but not all colours work IMO II have seen grass-green, it looked like Astro turf LOL.



Great jacket. Nice eye candy indeed!


----------



## inspiredgem

Flip88 said:


> Juts to be different what about a purple mink that I stumbled across whilst looking at old pics.  Worn bu  Delphine Chaneac.
> 
> My own thoughts are it is lovely for a fur to pull out every now and then but not as an 'only fur'.


Such a beautiful and fun color!


papertiger said:


> I agree, I have a purple mink collar on a croc jacket,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purple or dark blue are good colours for dyed mink but not all colours work IMO II have seen grass-green, it looked like Astro turf LOL.


Stunning!


----------



## Perfect Day

Meanwhile,  Kelly Brook sporting a beautiful blue Iris mink jacket (I am sure from Hockley,  London).  Blue Iris is such a 'modern mink'.


----------



## Flip88

papertiger said:


> I agree, I have a purple mink collar on a croc jacket,
> 
> Purple or dark blue are good colours for dyed mink but not all colours work IMO II have seen grass-green, it looked like Astro turf LOL.



This is awesome,  an exotic and mink......  I love it!  I once tried on a crocodile jacket,  which was trimmed in sable,  bet you'd love that too! 

Kelly's mink is lovely too,  as is her entire outfit.  She is equipped to battle against the UK weather.


----------



## papertiger

Perfect Day said:


> Meanwhile,  Kelly Brook sporting a beautiful blue Iris mink jacket (I am sure from Hockley,  London).  Blue Iris is such a 'modern mink'.



She looks great! And I also think it's one of Hockley's. Spot the breaking of the cardinal rule of not chain bags with fur (although I'm sure she can replace her jacket without another thought) I am not sure if her leggings are keeping her so warm and I hope she doesn't have walk far in those boots in the snow but hats off to her she breaks all the 'rules' and pulls it off completely  

Thank you so much *everybody* for your sweet comments  . It's not my only fur but it is certainly my only croc jacket


----------



## Prada_Princess

papertiger said:


> She looks great! And I also think it's one of Hockley's. Spot the breaking of the cardinal rule of not chain bags with fur (although I'm sure she can replace her jacket without another thought) I am not sure if her leggings are keeping her so warm and I hope she doesn't have walk far in those boots in the snow but hats off to her she breaks all the 'rules' and pulls it off completely
> 
> Thank you so much *everybody* for your sweet comments  . It's not my only fur but it is certainly my only croc jacket



Great outfit by Kelly.  Yes Papertiger she has broken a few rules indeed.  I don't get the comments about inappropriate footwear though (on the daily mail website) because she is getting into a taxi.  She is hardly going for a lengthy walk.  Her mink is gorgeous and yes, in Hockley they do have furs identical to this one.  I wish they had more on their website though.


----------



## BarbAga

I have a blue iris mink and absolutly love it. It was 17 here yesterday so I got to wear it shopping and to dr office. Mine is not a jacket like that though, more of a short coat with a hood.
Papertiger  I love your croc jacket, adorable.


----------



## Perfect Day

Liz Hurley (looking great in my opinion) with a white mink coat on for a photo shoot.

I noticed that the article (Daily Mail) comments that she wants to wed Shayne Warne soon.  Good luck with that - they live in different continents!


----------



## Flip88

Perfect Day said:


> Liz Hurley (looking great in my opinion) with a white mink coat on for a photo shoot.
> 
> I noticed that the article (Daily Mail) comments that she wants to wed Shayne Warne soon.  Good luck with that - they live in different continents!



Love this picture,  she is 47 and looking really good.  Her mink is lovely.  Thanks for this find.


----------



## papertiger

BarbAga said:


> I have a blue iris mink and absolutly love it. It was 17 here yesterday so I got to wear it shopping and to dr office. Mine is not a jacket like that though, more of a short coat with a hood.
> Papertiger  I love your croc jacket, adorable.



Your Blue Iris sounds gorgeous _and_ practical, next time you wear it perhaps you could take modeling pics 

and thank you *BarbAga*


----------



## papertiger

Perfect Day said:


> Liz Hurley (looking great in my opinion) with a white mink coat on for a photo shoot.
> 
> I noticed that the article (Daily Mail) comments that she wants to wed Shayne Warne soon.  Good luck with that - they live in different continents!



Stunning altogether, thanks for the pic, white mink is soooo glamorous


----------



## Elina0408

papertiger said:


> I agree, I have a purple mink collar on a croc jacket,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purple or dark blue are good colours for dyed mink but not all colours work IMO II have seen grass-green, it looked like Astro turf LOL.



PERFECTION!!!


----------



## BarbAga

Here is my blue iris mink.  Not modeling pics, but was in sweats all day.






not mink,  but my purple lamb and sheared rex






sorry so big ya'll


----------



## Flip88

Both are lovely.  The mink is classic and the lamb fur one is trendy and different - I like it.  The mink especially looks so warm.




BarbAga said:


> Here is my blue iris mink.  Not modeling pics, but was in sweats all day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not mink,  but my purple lamb and sheared rex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry so big ya'll


----------



## papertiger

Elina0408 said:


> PERFECTION!!!







BarbAga said:


> Here is my blue iris mink.  Not modeling pics, but was in sweats all day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not mink,  but my purple lamb and sheared rex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry so big ya'll



 Your Blue Iris mink is _beyond_ gorgeous *BarbAga* it is so glamorous, and your purple lamb is luxurious and looks such so much fun too


----------



## BarbAga

Thanks yall   i do love my fur.  the blue iris I had made in Canada on a trip there.  I had the ear muffs and the headband made to match.   The purple we got when we were on a trip to Park City Utah.  Fun souvenirs.


----------



## Perfect Day

BarbAga said:


> Here is my blue iris mink.  Not modeling pics, but was in sweats all day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not mink,  but my purple lamb and sheared rex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry so big ya'll



Both furs are gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Vlad

FYI -  this thread is not the place to take your anti-fur discussion. If you have an issue with fur and the mistreatment of animals, TPF is not the place for you.


----------



## BarbAga

Thanks ya'll   I do love my fur's.   

LOL  total enablers   thanks for the links. 
Not sure my savings will love it though )


----------



## Elina0408

BarbAga said:


> Here is my blue iris mink.  Not modeling pics, but was in sweats all day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not mink,  but my purple lamb and sheared rex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry so big ya'll



 I seriously need to put my act together too!  Lucky girl, super fur coats!


----------



## inspiredgem

BarbAga said:


> Here is my blue iris mink.  Not modeling pics, but was in sweats all day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not mink,  but my purple lamb and sheared rex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry so big ya'll



They're both beautiful!  The mink is such a classic and the lamb/rex is so fun!


----------



## BarbAga

ty for the comments everyone. It is nice to enjoy with all our love of beauty.

I am sure you all have fantastic furs also.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Flip88 said:


> Both are lovely.  The mink is classic and the lamb fur one is trendy and different - I like it.  The mink especially looks so warm.



Both really are beautiful furs!


----------



## Prada_Princess

Just flicking through Zimbio and found this, which I think is the perfect way to wear a mink.

Umberta Gussalli Beretta, Marta Marzotto, Giorgio Damiani attend the Paola Jacobbi 'Sotto i tre carati non e' vero amore' Book Launch held at Damiani Boutique in Via Montenapoleone on December 19, 2011 in Milan, Italy.


----------



## Flip88

Yes,  she looks great in it.  Not sure I class it as 'perfect'  but still lovely.


----------



## suzi30052002

Do not know if this is appropriate&#8230;would like to share my joy with some ''minky'' job done. 
An old mink jacket was simply getting smaller, so I brought it to my furrier along with one of my coat, got inspired before by Brioni and this is the result.


----------



## CountryK

suzi30052002 said:


> Do not know if this appropriatewould like to share my joy with some ''minky'' job done.
> An old mink jacket was simply getting smaller, so I brought it to my furrier along with one of my coat, got inspired before by Brioni and this is the result.



Oh ! That is truly wonderful, well done to you.

Do you think the fur will be affected by being sat upon in this type of coat ? I really like them, perhaps you don't sit in them in case the fur flattens ? Would love to know how it wears.


----------



## papertiger

suzi30052002 said:


> Do not know if this is appropriatewould like to share my joy with some ''minky'' job done.
> An old mink jacket was simply getting smaller, so I brought it to my furrier along with one of my coat, got inspired before by Brioni and this is the result.



IMO totally appropriate

Well done you! It looks great and your legs will never be cold again. 

I also have a coat like this and the fur zips off to make a car coat length.


----------



## inspiredgem

suzi30052002 said:


> Do not know if this is appropriatewould like to share my joy with some ''minky'' job done.
> An old mink jacket was simply getting smaller, so I brought it to my furrier along with one of my coat, got inspired before by Brioni and this is the result.



I love it!  Your furrier did a beautiful job!



papertiger said:


> IMO totally appropriate
> 
> Well done you! It looks great and your legs will never be cold again.
> 
> I also have a coat like this and the fur zips off to make a car coat length.



What a clever idea - that sounds like an amazing coat.


----------



## suzi30052002

CountryK said:


> Oh ! That is truly wonderful, well done to you.
> 
> Do you think the fur will be affected by being sat upon in this type of coat ? I really like them, perhaps you don't sit in them in case the fur flattens ? Would love to know how it wears.


Thank you ladies...

*Country K* - A mink a very durable. I have a few mink coats and let lately to altered all of them as they were no more fashionable. In one of them I have been sitting everywhere, using also public transport etc. and you can not see it any trace. The most horrible think for my mink coat was wearing bag cross body, the second to wear a belt.

*papertiger* - I think it was good decision to invest in the alteration. A simple sporty fur jacket is good piece of clothes but some how ''boring''&#8230;

*inspiredgem* - they are some other Ideas to come. Another mink is by my furrier, let's wait what happen...:giggles:


----------



## Flip88

suzi30052002 said:


> Do not know if this is appropriate&hellip;would like to share my joy with some ''minky'' job done.
> An old mink jacket was simply getting smaller, so I brought it to my furrier along with one of my coat, got inspired before by Brioni and this is the result.



What a good idea,  it's fabulous.  I concur with the others,  congratulations


----------



## BarbAga

great idea. can't wait to see the next revealed transformation


----------



## suzi30052002

thank you
*flip88 and BarbAga*

the next one ''Idea''/ transformation will be a little short blue cashmere jacket with light brown mink hem....I need about a week to finish it. Something else is going on around...lack of time.


----------



## BarbAga

Sounds adorable!


----------



## Flip88

suzi30052002 said:


> thank you
> flip88 and BarbAga
> 
> the next one ''Idea''/ transformation will be a little short blue cashmere jacket with light brown mink hem....I need about a week to finish it. Something else is going on around...lack of time.



You have vision,  sounds fab!


----------



## Perfect Day

suzi30052002 said:


> Do not know if this is appropriate&hellip;would like to share my joy with some ''minky'' job done.
> An old mink jacket was simply getting smaller, so I brought it to my furrier along with one of my coat, got inspired before by Brioni and this is the result.



Ooopps,  I've fallen behind with this thread.  Your recreation is beautiful,  I know you'll have so much fun wearing this.  It really is lovely.  Your new idea also sounds great_ I think you might just inspire many others. 

Incidentally used mink is pretty cheap on Ebay and the like.  It might even be worth buying for the sole purpose of restyling.  I hadn't thought about that before.


----------



## Elina0408

suzi30052002 said:


> Do not know if this is appropriate&#8230;would like to share my joy with some ''minky'' job done.
> An old mink jacket was simply getting smaller, so I brought it to my furrier along with one of my coat, got inspired before by Brioni and this is the result.



At last girl...
It is, it is, it is perfect!


----------



## Flip88

Gabrielle (form Made in Chelsea) wearing a very unusual mink.  I think I like it (you know when you are not instantly convinced though).  I have no idea where this is from to be fair.


----------



## BarbAga

Very unique. I am not sure I could pull it off though.


----------



## papertiger

Flip88 said:


> Gabrielle (form Made in Chelsea) wearing a very unusual mink.  I think I like it (you know when you are not instantly convinced though).  I have no idea where this is from to be fair.



I don't know the show, though I have heard about it. The mink could be vintage (am I detecting some bat-wing here  or is it just too big)? I like it a lot on her I think she pulls it off really well. Thanks *flip*, it's nice to see some unusual ones


----------



## papertiger

Anna Wintour in Cross-mink:


----------



## Flip88

papertiger said:


> Anna Wintour in Cross-mink:



Anna has the best furs ever, :sigh:


----------



## BarbAga

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/09/Black_cross_mink_fur_cape_1.jpg
Isnt this a pretty color!


----------



## Flip88

BarbAga said:


> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/09/Black_cross_mink_fur_cape_1.jpg
> Isnt this a pretty color!



Yes, it is cross mink.  Very pretty I agree.


----------



## papertiger

BarbAga said:


> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/09/Black_cross_mink_fur_cape_1.jpg
> Isnt this a pretty color!



 coolio, another cross-mink fan!  

- Am I detecting an encroaching price increase for cross-minks?


----------



## BarbAga

papertiger said:


> coolio, another cross-mink fan!
> 
> - Am I detecting an encroaching price increase for cross-minks?



LOL  Well I don't know about that but I am sure finding them inviting.   So little time....  so many beautiful things to wear.  How are prices compared to other colors?


----------



## Flip88

I can't say I've noticed a price increase in cross mink tbh.


----------



## BarbAga

I spent the better part of the day looking up the cross minks. They do seem to be about the same price as other minks.  They are pretty.


----------



## papertiger

I would say people should go for a mink that best suits their colouring for the fist serious coat and then they can buy a pretty 'fancy' colour for a second. I have mahogany but I think I would suit demi-buff better TBH.  

It used to be the darker the natural mink they more expensive it was but I don't think it's true anymore. 

Fancy natural minks like cross-mink are 20-30% higher price-wise than say pastel, sable (it's a mid-brown colour with a strong centre marking) or even mahogany (which is supposedly the classic of the classics for mink) . Not only are the skins more expensive to buy (as they need to match each other in patterning even more than most other colours). 'Black' (there is not natural black, not even Blackglama or Black Diamond) and 'white' (lightest shade of cream) are usually more expensive 

I wouldn't want a big coat anyway, I'd rather have a little cute jacket. Although, as you know from another thread it won't be for a while because of other purchases .

Here are some beautiful examples of 'white' mink from 1946. If people are looking for reasonable and versatile piece, a large vintage stole or an armless bolero are great choices as they can be worn over coats by day and in full glory in the evening.


----------



## Flip88

papertiger said:


> I would say people should go for a mink that best suits their colouring for the fist serious coat and then they can buy a pretty 'fancy' colour for a second. I have mahogany but I think I would suit demi-buff better TBH.
> 
> It used to be the darker the natural mink they more expensive it was but I don't think it's true anymore.
> 
> Fancy natural minks like cross-mink are 20-30% higher price-wise than say pastel, sable (it's a mid-brown colour with a strong centre marking) or even mahogany (which is supposedly the classic of the classics for mink) . Not only are the skins more expensive to buy (as they need to match each other in patterning even more than most other colours). 'Black' (there is not natural black, not even Blackglama or Black Diamond) and 'white' (lightest shade of cream) are usually more expensive
> 
> I wouldn't want a big coat anyway, I'd rather have a little cute jacket. Although, as you know from another thread it won't be for a while because of other purchases .
> 
> Here are some beautiful examples of 'white' mink from 1946. If people are looking for reasonable and versatile piece, a large vintage stole or an armless bolero are great choices as they can be worn over coats by day and in full glory in the evening.



Thank you for such an informative post.  Love the white mink from back in the day.


----------



## BarbAga

I agree, buy the best color for you.  I have 2 full length minks and hardly ever wear them.  I do love them though, and wear when I get the chance. I just can't see myself making shorter coats out of them.  
thanks for the reply about the cost.


----------



## Perfect Day

BarbAga said:


> I agree, buy the best color for you.  I have 2 full length minks and hardly ever wear them.  I do love them though, and wear when I get the chance. I just can't see myself making shorter coats out of them.
> thanks for the reply about the cost.



Why do you not wear them so much?  The colour?


----------



## BarbAga

No the colors are fine, one is ranch  and one is lunaraine.  So the colors I love, they are full length. (Ankle length)  if  I go some where I am dressed up, I will wear them.  Other then that I have shorter ones I wear, like shopping.  I am retired so unless we are going to a play or something I try not to get dressed up.


----------



## BarbAga

BarbAga said:


> I agree, buy the best color for you.  I have 2 full length minks and hardly ever wear them.  I do love them though, and wear when I get the chance. I just can't see myself making shorter coats out of them.
> thanks for the reply about the cost.



I ment to say buy best color and length that you will get the most wear from.


----------



## Prada_Princess

BarbAga said:


> I ment to say buy best color and length that you will get the most wear from.



Indeed, I totally agree with this.  Wise words.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Found some pictures including this cross mink.  I have no idea what such a fur would cost actually but it kinda looks like the one worn by Kelly Brook, although hers was shorter.


----------



## BarbAga

Very pretty. I like the cross more and more.


----------



## suzi30052002

one of my alteration, no collar, 3/4 sleeves...


----------



## BarbAga

suzi30052002 said:


> one of my alteration, no collar, 3/4 sleeves
> 
> May I ask what you started out with?   That came great.  Nice job!!


----------



## BarbAga

That color is beautiful on you.


----------



## Flip88

suzi30052002 said:


> one of my alteration, no collar, 3/4 sleeves...



The colour suits you and also the cut is modern.  I like 3/4 sleeves for a fur.  Beautiful look!


----------



## suzi30052002

thank you *BarbAga* and *fllip88*....have to look for the old coat pic. Will post it.


----------



## inspiredgem

suzi30052002 said:


> one of my alteration, no collar, 3/4 sleeves...



It's fabulous!  I agree with BarbAga and Flip that the color is lovely on you!


----------



## Perfect Day

suzi30052002 said:


> one of my alteration, no collar, 3/4 sleeves...



I love it!  The style,  the length,  the color and it's lack of collar.  It is beautiful and really suits you. I think you can consider this a job well done


----------



## suzi30052002

Thank you ladies. Can not find the old pic of the original coat but there is another one I might have old and new pics too.  Will post it later...


----------



## papertiger

suzi30052002 said:


> one of my alteration, no collar, 3/4 sleeves...



Love it *suz*i


----------



## BarbAga

suzi30052002 said:


> Thank you ladies. Can not find the old pic of the original coat but there is another one I might have old and new pics too.  Will post it later...



Would be great,  thanks


----------



## Perfect Day

suzi30052002 said:


> Thank you ladies. Can not find the old pic of the original coat but there is another one I might have old and new pics too.  Will post it later...



Yes that would be interesting to see.


----------



## Swtshan7

My mom got herself a beautiful black coat and she got me a mink stole, it is brown with sleeves. Its my first fur piece (even though im already planning my next) , Ill put up a picture soon, it has more of a vintage look and I don't have too many formal and cocktail events so Im looking for tips, suggestion, encouragement that I can style it a little more casual, church, a fancy dinner etc..?


----------



## Perfect Day

Swtshan7 said:


> My mom got herself a beautiful black coat and she got me a mink stole, it is brown with sleeves. Its my first fur piece (even though im already planning my next) , Ill put up a picture soon, it has more of a vintage look and I don't have too many formal and cocktail events so Im looking for tips, suggestion, encouragement that I can style it a little more casual, church, a fancy dinner etc..?



I'm sure you will receive lots of suggestions but it is difficult to say without seeing a picture.  Congratulations on becoming a member of the furbie club


----------



## Prada_Princess

suzi30052002 said:


> one of my alteration, no collar, 3/4 sleeves...



The more I look at this,  the more I love it!


----------



## BarbAga

Thanks, Perfect Day
I sometimes forget what fur chat I am on. 

*What does everyone think about mink vest? Will they hold their staying power or is it a trendy purchase? I guess vest in any fur, what do ya'll think?


----------



## BarbAga

Swtshan7 said:


> My mom got herself a beautiful black coat and she got me a mink stole, it is brown with sleeves. Its my first fur piece (even though im already planning my next) , Ill put up a picture soon, it has more of a vintage look and I don't have too many formal and cocktail events so Im looking for tips, suggestion, encouragement that I can style it a little more casual, church, a fancy dinner etc..?



Can't get pic to show here but a couple of pic of stole worn 2 different ways

http://www.mlfurs.com/fur/stoles


----------



## Prada_Princess

BarbAga said:


> Can't get pic to show here but a couple of pic of stole worn 2 different ways
> 
> http://www.mlfurs.com/fur/stoles



Both of those are nice,  especially the first which is chinchilla.


----------



## Ginger Tea

BarbAga said:


> Thanks, Perfect Day
> I sometimes forget what fur chat I am on.
> 
> *What does everyone think about mink vest? Will they hold their staying power or is it a trendy purchase? I guess vest in any fur, what do ya'll think?



I think, staying power. Searched high and low for a faux fur vest to knock about with jeans. Found one with a mixture of colors. If I find a pc I will repost. Personally don't think there is anything trendy about fur unless it is a certain hue, eg, purple, green, etc. and even then I think it's fashionable each year. To me, IMHO, any fur vest is fashionable especially if you pair it well with what you're wearing. Go for it.






Found the pic. Not the most flattering or detailed, but vest is blue/gray.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Yes,  I think that your faux one,  as a longer haired fur has more durability.  I think a mink vest might not last as long as say a fox,  raccoon,  etc.


----------



## CountryK

BarbAga said:


> Thanks, Perfect Day
> I sometimes forget what fur chat I am on.
> 
> *What does everyone think about mink vest? Will they hold their staying power or is it a trendy purchase? I guess vest in any fur, what do ya'll think?



I think they have staying power. I have noticed changes to the length some years (one recent F/W longer ones were more fashionable), also very shaggy or bulky fur vests are sometimes more fashionable. 

I'm also thinking about another vest for next F/W.  I saw a very chic lady wearing one under a cashmere coat, you could see it at the collar and under her open coat. I think I would get loads of wear out of one I could put under other coats.


----------



## Flip88

CountryK said:


> I think they have staying power. I have noticed changes to the length some years (one recent F/W longer ones were more fashionable), also very shaggy or bulky fur vests are sometimes more fashionable.
> 
> I'm also thinking about another vest for next F/W.  I saw a very chic lady wearing one under a cashmere coat, you could see it at the collar and under her open coat. I think I would get loads of wear out of one I could put under other coats.



I think that a fur vest definitely has staying power but what is "fashionable"  seems to change between dyed furs,  long hair,  shorter hair,  etc. 

These are some more unusual ones which I don't think necessarily have much staying power tbh but they are lovely.  They are in the sale but not reduced by enough which is a shame.  I thought I'd post the link to give out suggestions though. 

Credit Hockley London. 

http://www.hockleylondon.com/collection/instinct-collection/gilets/


----------



## Flip88

Apologies if this is too OT but for other suggestions this link also has some.  I really like the first gilet tbh which is raccoon,  obviously long haired.  

Good luck with a mink one. 

http://www.hockleylondon.com/collection/aura-collection/gilets/


----------



## Ginger Tea

Flip88 said:


> Apologies if this is too OT but for other suggestions this link also has some.  I really like the first gilet tbh which is raccoon,  obviously long haired.
> 
> Good luck with a mink one.
> 
> http://www.hockleylondon.com/collection/aura-collection/gilets/



They look great.


----------



## inspiredgem

I love the idea of a fur vest and recently tried on a few at my furrier's in fox, raccoon and sheared beaver.  They were lovely, but in the end I decided to put the money towards a full length Blackglama coat.  Sadly, I won't have it paid off for a few months but I will have it to enjoy for next winter.  I really set out to buy something more fun and casual but then realized that I needed a more classic coat first.  I also fell in love with a gorgeous white sheared mink swing coat with a chinchilla collar and cuffs.  Maybe when I get this other one paid off.....


----------



## Prada_Princess

inspiredgem said:


> I love the idea of a fur vest and recently tried on a few at my furrier's in fox, raccoon and sheared beaver.  They were lovely, but in the end I decided to put the money towards a full length Blackglama coat.  Sadly, I won't have it paid off for a few months but I will have it to enjoy for next winter.  I really set out to buy something more fun and casual but then realized that I needed a more classic coat first.  I also fell in love with a gorgeous white sheared mink swing coat with a chinchilla collar and cuffs.  Maybe when I get this other one paid off.....



Wow, a blackglama ...... what a great choice.  The white mink and chinchilla also sounds amazing but white mink might be difficult to clean.

As for vests, this is an alternative idea.  A vest it is not but it is a scarf which kinda looks like a vest and is a bargain from Neimans.

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/La-Fi...id%3D80412&eItemId=prod148860321&cmCat=search


----------



## BarbAga

inspiredgem said:


> I love the idea of a fur vest and recently tried on a few at my furrier's in fox, raccoon and sheared beaver.  They were lovely, but in the end I decided to put the money towards a full length Blackglama coat.  Sadly, I won't have it paid off for a few months but I will have it to enjoy for next winter.  I really set out to buy something more fun and casual but then realized that I needed a more classic coat first.  I also fell in love with a gorgeous white sheared mink swing coat with a chinchilla collar and cuffs.  Maybe when I get this other one paid off.....



Congrats on new coat.  I am sure it is beautiful, and worth the wait.


----------



## BarbAga

I am thinking on my decision still.   I really liked the mink vest, but I also fell in love with another jacket.  I dont need the jacket, I have a couple of them.  Of course justifying because it is different than I have. I am going to think a few days and decide what if anything I want to buy.  Thanks everyone for your thoughts.


----------



## inspiredgem

Prada_Princess said:


> Wow, a blackglama ...... what a great choice.  The white mink and chinchilla also sounds amazing but white mink might be difficult to clean.
> 
> As for vests, this is an alternative idea.  A vest it is not but it is a scarf which kinda looks like a vest and is a bargain from Neimans.
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/La-Fi...id%3D80412&eItemId=prod148860321&cmCat=search


Thank you - I'm really excited about the blackglama,  I also agree with you about the white mink.  I do wear jeans a lot and can imagine that color transfer would be a huge issue.  Not a very practical choice for me.  


BarbAga said:


> Congrats on new coat.  I am sure it is beautiful, and worth the wait.


Thank you.  I hope so. 


BarbAga said:


> I am thinking on my decision still.   I really liked the mink vest, but I also fell in love with another jacket.  I dont need the jacket, I have a couple of them.  Of course justifying because it is different than I have. I am going to think a few days and decide what if anything I want to buy.  Thanks everyone for your thoughts.


I'd love to see pictures if you do decide to get one.


----------



## BarbAga

I'd love to see pictures if you do decide to get one.[/QUOTE]

I will send a picture if I get something.


----------



## Prada_Princess

BarbAga said:


> I'd love to see pictures if you do decide to get one.



I will send a picture if I get something.[/QUOTE]

You must


----------



## Prada_Princess

fur vests and MANY in mink.....

http://kaufmanfurs.net/gallery/index.php?cat=10


----------



## Flip88

There are some lovely ones on the Kauffman website including a lynx dyed mink vest.  Not sure it's a classic but it's lovely.  The thing that annoys me (slightly)  with their website is that it hardly resembles what they actually have in Stock.  I know it must be a pain constantly updating your site but I bet a visit will reveal at least twenty alternatives to what is shown. 

Have you thought about a blue iris coloured one?


----------



## BarbAga

Flip88 said:


> There are some lovely ones on the Kauffman website including a lynx dyed mink vest.  Not sure it's a classic but it's lovely.  The thing that annoys me (slightly)  with their website is that it hardly resembles what they actually have in Stock.  I know it must be a pain constantly updating your site but I bet a visit will reveal at least twenty alternatives to what is shown.
> 
> Have you thought about a blue iris coloured one?



Yes I actually tried one on,  but since I have a Blue Iris jacket.  I didn't want another the same.   I Love the color it is one of my favorites.


----------



## papertiger

BarbAga said:


> Thanks, Perfect Day
> I sometimes forget what fur chat I am on.
> 
> **What does everyone think about mink vest? Will they hold their staying power or is it a trendy purchase? I guess vest in any fur, what do ya'll think?*



I have a Toscana sheepskin (we call them 'gilets') it's off-white, suede outside so I don't wear it that often. I also have a bright green rabbit shell that I wear back to front as a vest, the colour suits me an it was expensive so I don't think of it as trendy either. Yours will prob be much more classic.

So agreeing with the majority, go for it. I din't see anything wrong with a mink one either, you could even remodel one quite easily from a nice vintage coat. Long hair is nice too but not so elegant, you could easily where a mink vest over an evening dress or separates, kind of with a luxe sportswear vibe. 

Don't forget, if you buy one that doesn't have too-tight armholes, you could wear it over a coat too


----------



## papertiger

inspiredgem said:


> I love the idea of a fur vest and recently tried on a few at my furrier's in fox, raccoon and sheared beaver.  They were lovely, but in the end *I decided to put the money towards a full length Blackglama coat*.  Sadly, I won't have it paid off for a few months but I will have it to enjoy for next winter.  I really set out to buy something more fun and casual but then realized that I needed a more classic coat first.  I also fell in love with a gorgeous white sheared mink swing coat with a chinchilla collar and cuffs.  Maybe when I get this other one paid off.....



WOW, how elegant, I don't think I am alone here in demanding pics when you get it  

 You will be able to have that coat for the rest of your life.


----------



## Swtshan7

Thanks for the suggestions! The stole was just way too old fashion for me..me and my mom decided not go get it is wrather get a nice fur vest, gimlet or bolero that I would be more comfortable wearing with jeans or out to dinner and drinks etc.. 
I've been looking at everyone's pictures and furrier suggestions here!
I will deff post here when I make a selection


----------



## BarbAga

Oh great idea about armholes.  Thanks for the idea.      Hadn't even thought of that.  SA said on really cold days she layers with vest under her mink coat.  Her vest is mink also.


----------



## Flip88

BarbAga said:


> Oh great idea about armholes.  Thanks for the idea.      Hadn't even thought of that.  SA said on really cold days she layers with vest under her mink coat.  Her vest is mink also.



Wow,  I've experienced very cold weather but never felt the need to double up fur tbh.


----------



## BarbAga

Flip88 said:


> Wow,  I've experienced very cold weather but never felt the need to double up fur tbh.



I didnt think I would do that either, thought it was interesting though.


----------



## Ginger Tea

BarbAga said:


> Oh great idea about armholes.  Thanks for the idea.      Hadn't even thought of that.  SA said on really cold days she layers with vest under her mink coat.  Her vest is mink also.



Never heard of doubling up with a vest under a mink coat. I've found just a mink coat alone is warmth enough, but preferences do differ.


----------



## BarbAga

Mine is plenty warm.


----------



## papertiger

LOL I meant to double-up with a *wool/cloth/tweed* coat underneath, 3 looks for the price of 2 

Too bulky, fur on fur. I've lived in the Arctic, I don't think I ever needed to wear 2 layers of fur, even there


----------



## BarbAga

papertiger said:


> LOL I meant to double-up with a *wool/cloth/tweed* coat underneath, 3 looks for the price of 2
> 
> Too bulky, fur on fur. I've lived in the Arctic, I don't think I ever needed to wear 2 layers of fur, even there



I get what you are saying, I think that is a great idea.   

I think the SA just wore it out and then took top coat off and then still had her mink vest on.  I would hope she didn't Need both pieces 
I will ask her next time I go in.


----------



## suzi30052002

Hallo ladies, 
ready for another one mink coat at this time also with the pics of the original coat and then the alteration? The coat was simply too wide, longer than I needed plus some how I like  ¾ sleeves more than the usual one. You might not see it the original sleeves were raglan now normal sleeves. So the aim was to make smaller, tighter, shorter coat with ¾ sleeves. The colour is dark chocolate with some red under tone. 

so here the pics of the old one...


----------



## suzi30052002

and now the result...


----------



## Perfect Day

suzi30052002 said:


> and now the result...



Absolutely perfect. Congratulations.  Serious,  I don't think you could improve on this mink,  it's perfect. The colour,  the fit and the style all work for you.


----------



## suzi30052002

Perfect Day said:


> Absolutely perfect. Congratulations.  Serious,  I don't think you could improve on this mink,  it's perfect. The colour,  the fit and the style all work for you.


Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, Ahhhhhhhhhhh......thank you! have to tell the furrier to keep him motivated. Another one coat in progress is by him now.


----------



## inspiredgem

suzi30052002 said:


> and now the result...



Another beautiful coat!  The style and color are lovely on you!


----------



## BarbAga

The coat is beautiful now and before. Good for you for getting it made more to your current taste. Looks lovely on you.  Thank you for the pics.  Fun to see what changes you are making.


----------



## Flip88

suzi30052002 said:


> and now the result...



Suzi this is perfect.  I'm delighted that you are so happy with it.  The pelts look impeccable,  like new.  Which furrier did you use?  He (or she)  is a fur magician  

Seriously,  I'm delighted for you.


----------



## papertiger

suzi30052002 said:


> and now the result...



Perfect on you *suzi*!


----------



## Ginger Tea

suzi30052002 said:


> and now the result...



Great repurposing. Adds new life to a great item...fur.


----------



## Flip88

Ginger Tea said:


> Great repurposing. Adds new life to a great item...fur.



Indeed,  'upcycling'


----------



## Prada_Princess

suzi30052002 said:


> and now the result...



Aww,  the end result is perfection.  I agree with all the comments about its colour,  style and fit.  I think you wl get many years wear out of it.  It obviously works with what you post,  do you intend to wear it more formally also?  

Congratulations on a very well completed project


----------



## mlemee

suzi30052002 said:


> and now the result...



Wow!! That looks fabulous, did you dye it chocolate brown? Did a furrier or tailor do this for you?


----------



## Flip88

from Samantha De Reviziis website. 

A mink and pj's,  an odd combo but a very nice fur. 

Miao Hat by my brand Samantha De Reviziis in leather 100% made in Italy a pyjamas blue with penguins my favorite , Ugg boots with mongolian fur, Dolce & Gabbana Sunglasses and a Vintage Fur Coat with Flowers black on withe from Carlo Ramello.


----------



## Flip88

Again,  Samantha in a plum purple mink fur.  I love this one,  it is stylish yet fun.


----------



## Perfect Day

Samantha suits the plum coloured fur but it looks lighter than plum to me.  Perhaps it's the camera lighting.


----------



## Flip88

From Fendi, Milan Fashion Week.  

An interesting combination of mink, which I really like.


----------



## suzi30052002

something from my ''fur file''.


----------



## suzi30052002

some more mink inspirations...


----------



## Kitty S.

suzi30052002 said:


> some more mink inspirations...



Oh I am so inspired! Love the pics! Thanks for sharing  
If you or anyone has pics of reverse mink coats, please share. I am looking to buy one, although it may be too late in the season...


----------



## slang

suzi30052002 said:


> something from my ''fur file''.



Thanks for posting, I love the 1st pic - I am a "cape" person and have lots of fur trimmed ones but that one is fab!!!


----------



## suzi30052002

my pleasure, *slang*! Great source of furs is for example www.wearefur.com


----------



## papertiger

suzi30052002 said:


> something from my ''fur file''.



* LOVE* the first one. Is is Gautier couture?


----------



## papertiger

Flip88 said:


> From Fendi, Milan Fashion Week.
> 
> An interesting combination of mink, which I really like.



This is gorgeous, thanks *Flip*, I have a shaved Fendi, mine is like a Modern 1920s piece of art on the bottom, amazing quality coats.


----------



## slang

suzi30052002 said:


> my pleasure, *slang*! Great source of furs is for example www.wearefur.com



Thanks for the link! 

Also just checked out your blog, it's great! Love your style so I've added to my blog list


----------



## papertiger

In honour of the soon-to-be, pret a porter A/W'13 Paris Fashion Week,
here are some couture minks from years gone buy an outrageous Lacroix and an immaculately chic Torrente:


----------



## phillj12

suzi30052002 said:


> and now the result...



AMAZING!! I have a full-length mink that I want to make into a best but after seeing this, wow! Yes, who was your furrier??


----------



## suzi30052002

slang said:


> Thanks for the link!
> 
> Also just checked out your blog, it's great! Love your style so I've added to my blog list



thank you *slang* for adding me to your blog list. Verry happy!


----------



## suzi30052002

phillj12 said:


> AMAZING!! I have a full-length mink that I want to make into a best but after seeing this, wow! Yes, who was your furrier??




Thank you. My furrier? Well it is just good luck. I was looking for one for a long time. I am at home in Vienna, you in Washington D.C., so it is not going to help you to give you the name and phone number of mine but my method was very simple how to find one. I gave call about 10-12 furriers I have found over internet, then I selected 4-5 and later on visited them personally, checked out their job in the shop, then selected two, the first one was not that precise and needed ages for everything, so then I tried the second one and it was him. He is quick, little bit old fashioned, but likes challenges and has nothing against to make something different or little bit unusual an every time I come he smiles.


----------



## Flip88

papertiger said:


> In honour of the soon-to-be, pret a porter A/W'13 Paris Fashion Week,
> here are some couture minks from years gone buy an outrageous Lacroix and an immaculately chic Torrente:



Some crazy furs, thanks


----------



## papertiger

A few more crazy coloured furs from Milan A/W'13

1 and 2 Versace and 3 Pucci


----------



## Flip88

Love the yellow Versace one!


----------



## papertiger

Flip88 said:


> Love the yellow Versace one!



I agree, it's super-glam. I don't like much about the rest of the outfit, I could imagine it would be fabulous over a strict suit or just black separates.   

I looked for mink at Milan, but I saw so much more fox being used for A/W.


----------



## Prada_Princess

papertiger said:


> I agree, it's super-glam. I don't like much about the rest of the outfit, I could imagine it would be fabulous over a strict suit or just black separates.
> 
> I looked for mink at Milan, but I saw so much more fox being used for A/W.



Yes,  I've checked too.  I am wondering whether fox is even more popular as a fur than mink these days,  it's everywhere.


----------



## phillj12

suzi30052002 said:


> Thank you. My furrier? Well it is just good luck. I was looking for one for a long time. I am at home in Vienna, you in Washington D.C., so it is not going to help you to give you the name and phone number of mine but my method was very simple how to find one. I gave call about 10-12 furriers I have found over internet, then I selected 4-5 and later on visited them personally, checked out their job in the shop, then selected two, the first one was not that precise and needed ages for everything, so then I tried the second one and it was him. He is quick, little bit old fashioned, but likes challenges and has nothing against to make something different or little bit unusual an every time I come he smiles.



THANK YOU! Great info!


----------



## Prada_Princess

I've just been looking at the Prada collection from Milan Fashion Week.  I loved the combination of fur with sheer chiffon skirts -  loved it.  I do wish they would use more mink at MFW though.


----------



## suzi30052002

the blue cashmere jacket is done...embelished with mink


----------



## BarbAga

Cute idea,  is this the last project?


----------



## BarbAga

Something I did notice this season.  Food for thought. The designers are making
Fox lay so much flatter.  My fox is huge,  but tried on a couple from this season that were like 1/2 the size, yet same style.  I think they told me they are cutting fur lengthwise and striping with more leather.  Does this make sence. It is hard to explain.


----------



## Flip88

suzi30052002 said:


> the blue cashmere jacket is done...embelished with mink



Absolutely beautiful,  I love it.  The blue is so strong in colour. Fabulous


----------



## suzi30052002

BarbAga said:


> Cute idea,  is this the last project?


thank you. There is never last project...


----------



## suzi30052002

thank you *flipp88*


----------



## BarbAga

suzi30052002 said:


> thank you. There is never last project...



Lol  good for you


----------



## slang

suzi30052002 said:


> the blue cashmere jacket is done...embelished with mink



It's fabulous! Love the blue, enjoy it!


----------



## Prada_Princess

suzi30052002 said:


> the blue cashmere jacket is done...embelished with mink



Loving this...... Beautiful


----------



## suzi30052002

Thank you ladies&#8230;I have to announce I brought a new altered mink home yesterday. Of course will post pics later.


----------



## Perfect Day

suzi30052002 said:


> Thank you ladies&hellip;I have to announce I brought a new altered mink home yesterday. Of course will post pics later.



You are on a roll   congratulations


----------



## Elina0408

Hello girls from Paris...  I am happy to report that is so cold here that I have seen so many ladies wearing fur than I haven't seen inLondon the last couple of months!!! Of course some photos from Paris and fur windows!


----------



## BarbAga

Wow, nice to be able to window shop.  We never see that here.  I love it


----------



## Perfect Day

Elina0408 said:


> Hello girls from Paris...  I am happy to report that is so cold here that I have seen so many ladies wearing fur than I haven't seen inLondon the last couple of months!!! Of course some photos from Paris and fur windows!



Thanks for the pic,  those sables....... Wow


----------



## Flip88

Elina0408 said:


> Hello girls from Paris...  I am happy to report that is so cold here that I have seen so many ladies wearing fur than I haven't seen inLondon the last couple of months!!! Of course some photos from Paris and fur windows!



How did you resist the temptation to try on those furs?   

Meanwhile,  Fendi have recently featured mink in their collections.  These are from pre - fall 13/14.  Credit,  sagafurs.com (where you can see the pics in a much higher resolution).


----------



## Flip88

Tom Ford (from London Fashion week)  and Richard Nicoll With a mink top (also lfw)


----------



## Flip88

Other picks of the minks included furs from Aigner,  Pucci and a mink scarf from Versace.


----------



## BarbAga

very pretty, not sure I could pull them off but nice either way.  ty for sharing


----------



## Flip88

Some minks from various fashion week 'streetstyle'  pics.  Credit to socialites with Hermes thread posters,  Jula and Bobobob.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Thanks Flip,  love that black and white striped mink coat on the black model.  She looks lovely in it.


----------



## Elina0408

Flip88 said:


> How did you resist the temptation to try on those furs?
> 
> Meanwhile,  Fendi have recently featured mink in their collections.  These are from pre - fall 13/14.  Credit,  sagafurs.com (where you can see the pics in a much higher resolution).



My friends weren't interested enough and we didn't have much time to do so, maybe next time will do so


----------



## Perfect Day

love the pics Flip, especially the Tom Ford fur.

The pic from Paris looks so tempting.


----------



## Perfect Day

What did you guys think of the minks on the runway at Michael Kors, NYFW?  I really didn't like the camouflage minks - they just looked silly (or am I missing the point?)

Having said that, I LOVED the black mink as pictured below - so ladylike, so elegant.


http://www.sagafurs.com/en/catwalk_gallery?item_id=17220


----------



## BarbAga

Not for me,  I wouldn't buy a camo fur


----------



## Flip88

I'm not really into the camo furs either.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flip88

A mink blanket anyone?

J Mendel ...... $26,500 !!!!  Ouch.  

http://www.jmendel.com/fur/view-all.html


----------



## BarbAga

Wow, wouldn't that be decadent.   I would love it.  But will have to pass, until I hit the lottery. *)


----------



## Flip88

BarbAga said:


> Wow, wouldn't that be decadent.   I would love it.  But will have to pass, until I hit the lottery. *)



Yes, me too.  I own a rabbit one but a mink will have to wait.  There was a poster on TPF who had the most amazing silverfox fur blanket which I loved too.


----------



## BarbAga

Flip88 said:


> Yes, me too.  I own a rabbit one but a mink will have to wait.  There was a poster on TPF who had the most amazing silverfox fur blanket which I loved too.



I bet the rabbit is amazing also. Our furrier didn't have any sort of blankets.  I can't wait to see the new store and what they will have


----------



## Flip88

BarbAga said:


> I bet the rabbit is amazing also. Our furrier didn't have any sort of blankets.  I can't wait to see the new store and what they will have



Well actually the rabbit blanket was very cheap, $100 or so from Ebay.  I was very skeptical about buying it initially but I am delighted with it - the pelts are thick and it is well made.  If you are going to get one ensure that they use full pelts rather than pieces (which will shed).


----------



## BarbAga

Flip88 said:


> Well actually the rabbit blanket was very cheap, $100 or so from Ebay.  I was very skeptical about buying it initially but I am delighted with it - the pelts are thick and it is well made.  If you are going to get one ensure that they use full pelts rather than pieces (which will shed).


Good thought.  I may look around, see what I find.  Thanks


----------



## Flip88

BarbAga said:


> Good thought.  I may look around, see what I find.  Thanks



Yes, you must.  I bought from a seller called "hunt, trap fish" or something like that.  Shipped from US.


----------



## Prada_Princess

The camo mink just does not look 'special' - and mink should.


----------



## william_st_girl

Flip88 said:


> Well actually the rabbit blanket was very cheap, $100 or so from Ebay. I was very skeptical about buying it initially but I am delighted with it - the pelts are thick and it is well made. If you are going to get one ensure that they use full pelts rather than pieces (which will shed).


 
can you recall which ebay seller you got it from???


----------



## Perfect Day

william_st_girl said:


> can you recall which ebay seller you got it from???



I think Flip has said "hunt,  trap and fish"?  I think that rabbit is a very under rated fur.  I know it's not the most durable fur but it's one of the softest.


----------



## jbkeylargo

I am in love with the mink blanket!!! How old is that photo


----------



## BarbAga

I did look for that seller, couldn't find them.  The rabbit, even throws were way more.   I will just keep an eye out.


----------



## Prada_Princess

BarbAga said:


> I did look for that seller, couldn't find them.  The rabbit, even throws were way more.   I will just keep an eye out.



This one looks very nice (I cannot vouch for the seller but good feedback)

http://www.ebay.com/usr/furz11

or this one (again I cannot vouch for the seller)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Denmark-Gen...780694771?pt=US_Area_Rugs&hash=item2c6b6a60f3


----------



## Prada_Princess

This site has been mentinoed before.  I know that many of you guys love Milady (Paris furrier) but have you ever tried http://www.fischelis.com ?

Their minks are featured here (but they also have a sable and chinchilla selection too!!).  Enjoy drooling 

http://www.fischelis.com/Fischelis.asp?pid=gb,4,0,0,0

A selection of them are as follows :-

Note the many varied ways of using mink - sheared, toned, tiered, trimmed with another fur (the purple is trimmed with chinchilla), plucked, dyed, etc.


----------



## BarbAga

Ok that purple is beautiful,  i like most all of them. put that is my favorite for a fun fur


----------



## Prada_Princess

BarbAga said:


> Ok that purple is beautiful,  i like most all of them. put that is my favorite for a fun fur



Yes, vibrant fur "fun".  You can see why fur is now worn by girls much younger than it was twenty years ago.


----------



## BarbAga

Prada_Princess said:


> Yes, vibrant fur "fun".  You can see why fur is now worn by girls much younger than it was twenty years ago.



I agree I have seen a lot of younger girls rocking their fur. I have been wearing fur for so long. I guess I was the old girl out. I had my first fir by 20 and wore it all the time.  I am happy to see more people involved with this beautiful fashion.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Indeed, I was 18  when I got my first (rabbit fur coat)


----------



## I'll take two

Prada_Princess said:


> This site has been mentinoed before.  I know that many of you guys love Milady (Paris furrier) but have you ever tried http://www.fischelis.com ?
> 
> Their minks are featured here (but they also have a sable and chinchilla selection too!!).  Enjoy drooling
> 
> http://www.fischelis.com/Fischelis.asp?pid=gb,4,0,0,0
> 
> A selection of them are as follows :-
> 
> Note the many varied ways of using mink - sheared, toned, tiered, trimmed with another fur (the purple is trimmed with chinchilla), plucked, dyed, etc.


Thanks for posting . Love the grey /silver striped coat


----------



## papertiger

BarbAga said:


> I agree I have seen a lot of younger girls rocking their fur. I have been wearing fur for so long. I guess I was the old girl out. I had my first fir by 20 and wore it all the time.  I am happy to see more people involved with this beautiful fashion.



Talking about young girls (or youthful dressers), yesterday, I saw the Italian brand Pinko had a couple of cute, slightly more casual styles, at not too bad a price if someone's thinking about a new one.


----------



## BarbAga

papertiger said:


> Talking about young girls (or youthful dressers), yesterday, I saw the Italian brand Pinko had a couple of cute, slightly more casual styles, at not too bad a price if someone's thinking about a new one.


Oh I like "youthful dressers"  I really try, however, not sure I can go alot of the fashions out for this year. That print on print is a little too "youthful"  for me.


----------



## Kitty S.

I am in the market for a reversible mink coat (sheared mink and raincoat combo). How much should they run reasonably? I have seen some between $2.5K-$8K, and not sure if it's worth paying the extra $$ for the more expansive one. Specifically, I am thinking about a piece by Bisang that has been discounted from $14K to $7K at Saks. The salesladies say it's an "investment piece", "special cut", "better mink", etc. The design is really simple, no frill, which is what I want, so I can wear to work. But because it's so plain looking, I want to make sure that I am paying for a better piece rather than the name brand alone. Please advice! Thanks in advance!


----------



## papertiger

Kitty S. said:


> I am in the market for a reversible mink coat (sheared mink and raincoat combo). How much should they run reasonably? I have seen some between $2.5K-$8K, and not sure if it's worth paying the extra $$ for the more expansive one. Specifically, I am thinking about a piece by Bisang that has been discounted from $14K to $7K at Saks. The salesladies say it's an "investment piece", "special cut", "better mink", etc. The design is really simple, no frill, which is what I want, so I can wear to work. But because it's so plain looking, I want to make sure that I am paying for a better piece rather than the name brand alone. Please advice! Thanks in advance!



I think a reversible sheared mink raincoat is a good investment and a sensible choice, they are not often on sale because they are so classic. However, the Bisang does still sound pricey even at the discount, although, without seeing the coat it's hard to say.  

As a rule of thumb a sheared mink (anything) is generally less expensive that a full-pelt counterpart because a furrier can use male minks that tend to have coarser guard hairs, as the under-hair is the same softness and quality than the female and the has slightly wider pelts.


----------



## Kitty S.

papertiger said:


> I think a reversible sheared mink raincoat is a good investment and a sensible choice, they are not often on sale because they are so classic. However, the Bisang does still sound pricey even at the discount, although, without seeing the coat it's hard to say.
> 
> As a rule of thumb a sheared mink (anything) is generally less expensive that a full-pelt counterpart because a furrier can use male minks that tend to have coarser guard hairs, as the under-hair is the same softness and quality than the female and the has slightly wider pelts.



Thank you for your quick response and advice! What do you think would be a good price range for a reversible sheared mink raincoat? Are Bisang mink coats usually worth the extra? And where would be a good place to get one in NYC?


----------



## 4ril

sapphire yes!


----------



## papertiger

Kitty S. said:


> Thank you for your quick response and advice! What do you think would be a good price range for a reversible sheared mink raincoat? Are Bisang mink coats usually worth the extra? And where would be a good place to get one in NYC?



I'm in Europe so it's not easy to advise on specifics. If I'm not mistaken there is actually a fur district in NYC, if not to buy, I think it would be a great place to research. 

Many 'named' brands have the items made for them by specialists, including furriers, and you will often find overstock and samples with the labels still in (if it's important). Go for the 'perfect' coat fist and then perhaps you can negotiate on price, with something that should last you years and years price should not be the major consideration so long as it's within budget. I know you will be able to do better than $7K for a standard reverse-mink raincoat. However, as I said before, if the actual Bisang coat in question is exceptional perhaps it's not a bad price  - can't tell without the coat in my hands and fitted on you, plus these classic pieces are not hard to move and therefore rarely 50% off.


----------



## papertiger

Prada_Princess said:


> This site has been mentinoed before.  I know that many of you guys love Milady (Paris furrier) but have you ever tried http://www.fischelis.com ?
> 
> Their minks are featured here (but they also have a sable and chinchilla selection too!!).  Enjoy drooling
> 
> http://www.fischelis.com/Fischelis.asp?pid=gb,4,0,0,0
> 
> A selection of them are as follows :-
> 
> Note the many varied ways of using mink - sheared, toned, tiered, trimmed with another fur (the purple is trimmed with chinchilla), plucked, dyed, etc.



_All _these are lovely


----------



## papertiger

*Fur Salon at Saks' catalogue *

uber luxe glamour, mink as well as sable and precious skins, just click forward >

http://thefursalon.com/Catalogs_Winter2011Pg1.shtml


----------



## Prada_Princess

Kitty S. said:


> I am in the market for a reversible mink coat (sheared mink and raincoat combo). How much should they run reasonably? I have seen some between $2.5K-$8K, and not sure if it's worth paying the extra $$ for the more expansive one. Specifically, I am thinking about a piece by Bisang that has been discounted from $14K to $7K at Saks. The salesladies say it's an "investment piece", "special cut", "better mink", etc. The design is really simple, no frill, which is what I want, so I can wear to work. But because it's so plain looking, I want to make sure that I am paying for a better piece rather than the name brand alone. Please advice! Thanks in advance!



I too would try the fur district.  The one you post sounds great value but yes, without trying it on and touching it, it is impossible to say whether it is right for you.  If it is then probably worth the investment.

As a general rule with mink, check how much leather was used in the let-out process. Lower quality furs have an underside striped with leather, while the highest quality furs have no leather at all. Ask how much leather is included in the coat to create the most accurate assessment.

Sheared mink will generally be cheaper but it is incredibly warm.

Good luck on your mission and I hope you find your perfect fur


----------



## Kitty S.

Prada_Princess said:


> I too would try the fur district.  The one you post sounds great value but yes, without trying it on and touching it, it is impossible to say whether it is right for you.  If it is then probably worth the investment.
> 
> As a general rule with mink, check how much leather was used in the let-out process. Lower quality furs have an underside striped with leather, while the highest quality furs have no leather at all. Ask how much leather is included in the coat to create the most accurate assessment.
> 
> Sheared mink will generally be cheaper but it is incredibly warm.
> 
> Good luck on your mission and I hope you find your perfect fur


 


papertiger said:


> I'm in Europe so it's not easy to advise on specifics. If I'm not mistaken there is actually a fur district in NYC, if not to buy, I think it would be a great place to research.
> 
> Many 'named' brands have the items made for them by specialists, including furriers, and you will often find overstock and samples with the labels still in (if it's important). Go for the 'perfect' coat fist and then perhaps you can negotiate on price, with something that should last you years and years price should not be the major consideration so long as it's within budget. I know you will be able to do better than $7K for a standard reverse-mink raincoat. However, as I said before, if the actual Bisang coat in question is exceptional perhaps it's not a bad price  - can't tell without the coat in my hands and fitted on you, plus these classic pieces are not hard to move and therefore rarely 50% off.


 
Thank you both! I will pay extra attentions to the fit, the feel, and the let-out when I go back. I will also do my homework at the fur district. Thanks again!


----------



## Flip88

Kitty S. said:


> Thank you both! I will pay extra attentions to the fit, the feel, and the let-out when I go back. I will also do my homework at the fur district. Thanks again!



Good luck from me too.

I have not been to this furrier but I found this for you,

http://www.giorgiospappasfurrier.com/#!gallery/vstc1=reversible-rain-coats

or for a full list 

http://www.yellowpages.com/new-york-ny/fur-dealers


----------



## Flip88

BarbAga said:


> Good thought.  I may look around, see what I find.  Thanks



Actually I just checked and the Ebay seller I bought my rabbit fur rug from was "hunt_trap_fish" but sadly they don't seem to be selling anymore.  I think as long as you buy a full pelt one then you will be fine - avoid the pieces of fur.  There appear to be some very nice ones on Ebay actually.


----------



## BarbAga

Thank you,  yes I have found some pretty ones. Haven't bought yet though.  Appreciate you looking that up.


----------



## papertiger

Kitty S. said:


> Thank you both! I will pay extra attentions to the fit, the feel, and the let-out when I go back. I will also do my homework at the fur district. Thanks again!



*Kitty*, someone who owns several Bisangs just wanted me to say she recommends them. Maybe there's a chance of putting the one on sale away whilst you do a bit more research elsewhere, if only to prove nothing can compare to the one on hold.


----------



## Kitty S.

Flip88 said:


> Good luck from me too.
> 
> I have not been to this furrier but I found this for you,
> 
> http://www.giorgiospappasfurrier.com/#!gallery/vstc1=reversible-rain-coats
> 
> or for a full list
> 
> http://www.yellowpages.com/new-york-ny/fur-dealers



Thank you for spending the time looking them up for me! I had fun checking out some of the furriers' websites to get some ideas. Thank you!


----------



## Kitty S.

papertiger said:


> *Kitty*, someone who owns several Bisangs just wanted me to say she recommends them. Maybe there's a chance of putting the one on sale away whilst you do a bit more research elsewhere, if only to prove nothing can compare to the one on hold.



That's another sound advice from you. Thank you! Saks has to order my size and I was told that there is a 30-days return policy (which surprised me), so I may have some time.
It's encouraging to hear that from your friend about Bisang. I had trouble finding reviews on the brand, and truly appreciate that your friend reached out with the recommendation. If your friend has more comments, I would love to hear them.


----------



## papertiger

Kitty S. said:


> That's another sound advice from you. Thank you! Saks has to order my size and I was told that there is a 30-days return policy (which surprised me), so I may have some time.
> It's encouraging to hear that from your friend about Bisang. I had trouble finding reviews on the brand, and truly appreciate that your friend reached out with the recommendation. If your friend has more comments, I would love to hear them.



She says she has met Andre and Lisa, I think she has sable. 

Check out the Saks Fur Salon Cat, you will see they are certainly are amounst very good company


----------



## BarbAga

Went to the saks by me today, had to go to fur department.  The reversables that I saw today were beautiful.  I would for sure at least look at some of the furriers, give you a better look at numerous designs, before you buy.


----------



## Perfect Day

BarbAga said:


> Went to the saks by me today, had to go to fur department.  The reversables that I saw today were beautiful.  I would for sure at least look at some of the furriers, give you a better look at numerous designs, before you buy.



I've always found the fur salon at Saks to be good actually.  to be fair Neimans is too and I've seen some amazing bargains at the Macy's fur salon,  esp NYC.


----------



## Kitty S.

papertiger said:


> She says she has met Andre and Lisa, I think she has sable.
> 
> Check out the Saks Fur Salon Cat, you will see they are certainly are amounst very good company



Your friend is a long term costumer then. I am glad to have her stamp of approval. Thanks for the reassurance


----------



## Kitty S.

BarbAga said:


> Went to the saks by me today, had to go to fur department.  The reversables that I saw today were beautiful.  I would for sure at least look at some of the furriers, give you a better look at numerous designs, before you buy.



Did you see the hooded Bisang when you were there? If yes, what do you think of it?


----------



## Kitty S.

Perfect Day said:


> I've always found the fur salon at Saks to be good actually.  to be fair Neimans is too and I've seen some amazing bargains at the Macy's fur salon,  esp NYC.



Thanks for your inputs! I have checked out Macy's, Bloomingdales, NM fur salons near me and NJ. I think I started shopping for the reversible too late, the inventories and choices were already scarce in these stores when I started looking in Feb unfortunately. I want a hooded sheared mink reversible, and not many fit all the criteria by then


----------



## BarbAga

Perfect Day said:


> I've always found the fur salon at Saks to be good actually.  to be fair Neimans is too and I've seen some amazing bargains at the Macy's fur salon,  esp NYC.



Neimans did not have a single fur for sale.  I was shocked.  Said they had shipped them all elseware. I guess to stores that still have cold weather.  We are 19 degrees here today with snow tonight, but mostly we are done.  I didn't go to the mall that has a macys.


----------



## Flip88

BarbAga said:


> Neimans did not have a single fur for sale.  I was shocked.  Said they had shipped them all elseware. I guess to stores that still have cold weather.  We are 19 degrees here today with snow tonight, but mostly we are done.  I didn't go to the mall that has a macys.



That is such a shame.  I had assumed that they stored them in the back somewhere actually but, come to think of it, I suppose they would ship them elsewhere.  I did visit Dubai a couple of years ago (hated it but that a different story).  Anyway, I went to the malls and they only had summer / spring items out.  I asked for winter items and they took me into a store room upstairs which was not accessible to the public.  I felt that I was being led away like you might expect in a horror movie and BOOM .... there I was, a room full (literally full) of winter stock - including fabulous minks (a lot of Russians go to Dubai it seems).

Sorry top hear they had none in, good luck though!


----------



## BarbAga

I am sorry I didnt remember the name, when I was looking.  What I saw was lovely.  Especially a full length sheared mink/reversable all weather. Beautiful


----------



## Mi_Lan

What's your thought about My Lady furriers? Their boutique is just few steps from Hermes on FSH Paris. I was there last week and impressived. Many beautiful mink furs but prices are just... 

I am considered to get a white mink jacket from them.


----------



## Flip88

Mi_Lan said:


> What's your thought about My Lady furriers? Their boutique is just few steps from Hermes on FSH Paris. I was there last week and impressived. Many beautiful mink furs but prices are just...
> 
> I am considered to get a white mink jacket from them.



The furrier MiLady is very top end. I have nt bought from them but I know people that have.  The best quality furs.


----------



## Flip88

Here is their website

http://www.milady.tv/en/defilecarousel.htm


----------



## Mi_Lan

Flip88 said:


> The furrier MiLady is very top end. I have nt bought from them but I know people that have.  The best quality furs.





Flip88 said:


> Here is their website
> 
> http://www.milady.tv/en/defilecarousel.htm



Thank you so much Flip88 for info. Milady furs are amazing but prices.... ....

I was confused, i really love a mink jacket there, they reduce price from 12000&#8364; to 7500&#8364; But my friends here in Paris told me price can be negotiated too. Is it true? What do you think? 
Really serious getting this jacket before leaving Paris.


----------



## Perfect Day

Persoanlly I think that the price seems very good given the (top) quality of fur they sell. Not sure if you will be able to negotiate a further discount, but its worth a try.


----------



## mlemee

Mi_Lan said:


> Thank you so much Flip88 for info. Milady furs are amazing but prices.... ....
> 
> I was confused, i really love a mink jacket there, they reduce price from 12000 to 7500 But my friends *here in Paris told me price can be negotiated too*. Is it true? What do you think?
> Really serious getting this jacket before leaving Paris.



Prices can definitely be negotiated at Milady Paris


----------



## Perfect Day

Sorry to hear this. I do hope you find what you want and Im sure you will, that style of fur is popular.  Lol at the weather outside comoared to what is in stock! We have the same in the UK. It was snowing yesterday yet most stores have summer dresses on display in the windows. 

Good luck and perhaps try an independent furrier then? They will obviously stock fur all year round.




Kitty S. said:


> Thanks for your inputs! I have checked out Macy's, Bloomingdales, NM fur salons near me and NJ. I think I started shopping for the reversible too late, the inventories and choices were already scarce in these stores when I started looking in Feb unfortunately. I want a hooded sheared mink reversible, and not many fit all the criteria by then


----------



## Flip88

I would say you should be able to get a further discount. The problem (yet oddly the benefit) with Milady and other too furriers is that they tend to be able to sell what they have in stock. So' whilst I think you should get a further discount, dont expect a massive further reduction.

I have passed on numerous items in the past and completely regretted it so, if it feels right and you are happy with the price I say invest. 

Please let us know how you get on and Good Luck.



Mi_Lan said:


> Thank you so much Flip88 for info. Milady furs are amazing but prices.... ....
> 
> I was confused, i really love a mink jacket there, they reduce price from 12000 to 7500 But my friends here in Paris told me price can be negotiated too. Is it true? What do you think?
> Really serious getting this jacket before leaving Paris.


----------



## papertiger

Flip88 said:


> I would say you should be able to get a further discount. The problem (yet oddly the benefit) with Milady and other too furriers is that they tend to be able to sell what they have in stock. So' whilst I think you should get a further discount, dont expect a massive further reduction.
> 
> *I have passed on numerous items in the past and completely regretted it so, if it feels right and you are happy with the price I say invest. *
> 
> Please let us know how you get on and Good Luck.



Wise words


----------



## Flip88

papertiger said:


> Wise words



Why Thank you. I suppose weve all done it.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Indeed we have


----------



## BarbAga

I, for sure have done it.


----------



## Perfect Day

How did you get on? a white mink from Milady sounds an exceptional piece. 



Mi_Lan said:


> What's your thought about My Lady furriers? Their boutique is just few steps from Hermes on FSH Paris. I was there last week and impressived. Many beautiful mink furs but prices are just...
> 
> I am considered to get a white mink jacket from them.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Yes, how did it go?  Surely you were cast under a hypnotic spell of Milady and passed over your credit card


----------



## Flip88

Louis Vuitton and Miu Miu combo. This mink is very different ti what I am used to seeing around. I think it looks great.


----------



## mlemee

Prada_Princess said:


> Yes, how did it go?  Surely you were cast under a hypnotic spell of Milady and passed over your credit card



Unless you are multi millionairess, those prices are still going to make one haggle for a better orice


----------



## Prada_Princess

mlemee said:


> Unless you are multi millionairess, those prices are still going to make one haggle for a better orice



I suspect even Billionaires haggle 

I really like the above pic Flip - such an elegant way to wear mink


----------



## Flip88

Prada_Princess said:


> I suspect even Billionaires haggle
> 
> I really like the above pic Flip - such an elegant way to wear mink



Ha ha. Not that id ever know  I do know millionaires who haggle over the silliest of things though. Actually, Id probably do the same though


----------



## Prada_Princess

What do you guys think of this mink collar?  I think, even in the sale, it is expensive but then I know that Marni do decent furs.

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...i&sid=13DE3E82E4AE&Ntt=mink&N=0&bmUID=jTvGlr5

Love the Swarovski crystal touch


----------



## BarbAga

Not my cup of tea.  I am sure someone could pull it off though.


----------



## Kitty S.

I have been told that the prices of mink coats will go up 30% next year (more like in the fall), because the pelts have gone up in prices. Has anyone else heard that?


----------



## BarbAga

No, I have not seen anything about that.


----------



## lulilu

Flip88 said:


> Some minks from various fashion week 'streetstyle'  pics.  Credit to socialites with Hermes thread posters,  Jula and Bobobob.



Does anyone know anything about the coat in the last photo?  I have been dreaming about it.


----------



## suzi30052002

I have totally forgotten, ladies I own you the pic of the last mink coat alteration. It used to be a long old fashion coat in A form. I know it is too late


----------



## Dior Junkie

Kitty S. said:


> I have been told that the prices of mink coats will go up 30% next year (more like in the fall), because the pelts have gone up in prices. Has anyone else heard that?


 

I've been told of a 40% increase by my furrier just last month


----------



## BarbAga

suzi30052002 said:


> I have totally forgotten, ladies I own you the pic of the last mink coat alteration. It used to be a long old fashion coat in A form. I know it is too late



That is gorgeous,   you r so brave.  So far, this is my fav.


----------



## suzi30052002

BarbAga said:


> That is gorgeous,   you r so brave.  So far, this is my fav.



mine too...


----------



## Perfect Day

suzi30052002 said:


> I have totally forgotten, ladies I own you the pic of the last mink coat alteration. It used to be a long old fashion coat in A form. I know it is too late



Beautiful!! &#9829;&#9829; Its a lovely fur.  As for the prices next season I have not heard but surely an increase of that much is unlikely?


----------



## Perfect Day

I like it &#9829;




Prada_Princess said:


> What do you guys think of this mink collar?  I think, even in the sale, it is expensive but then I know that Marni do decent furs.
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...i&sid=13DE3E82E4AE&Ntt=mink&N=0&bmUID=jTvGlr5
> 
> Love the Swarovski crystal touch


----------



## papertiger

suzi30052002 said:


> I have totally forgotten, ladies I own you the pic of the last mink coat alteration. It used to be a long old fashion coat in A form. I know it is too late



Great *suzi*


----------



## inspiredgem

suzi30052002 said:


> I have totally forgotten, ladies I own you the pic of the last mink coat alteration. It used to be a long old fashion coat in A form. I know it is too late


Once again your furrier has done a beautiful job!  This color is gorgeous on you!


----------



## Flip88

suzi30052002 said:


> I have totally forgotten, ladies I own you the pic of the last mink coat alteration. It used to be a long old fashion coat in A form. I know it is too late



such a lovely redesign of a gorgeous mink. is the color whiskey? It sure looks beautiful.  the cut is perfect and Im sure you will get lots of wear out of it!


----------



## Prada_Princess

Wonderful re creation. It worked out perfectly.


----------



## phillj12

suzi30052002 said:


> I have totally forgotten, ladies I own you the pic of the last mink coat alteration. It used to be a long old fashion coat in A form. I know it is too late



It's adorable! Love it!


----------



## Flip88

Oh no .... please don't increase too much .  I suppose as fur becomes more and more popular we should expect this really.

This is an extract from fur experts, Sagafurs.

*Mink prices continue to increase at Saga Furs December auction*

  Sales of mink concluded in the morning with the selling of Saga  Scanglow® male mink skins and East European mink. The collection of over  47,000 Saga Scanglow® males was 100 per cent sold at firm prices  compared with recent international price levels. A record number of 600  buyers attended the auction.


A large collection of 298,000 East European mink was all sold at very  high price levels. 



The main buyer was Hong Kong/China, with good  support from all markets.


A collection of 58,000 Saga® Blue Frost Fox skins was 92 per cent  sold at 5-per-cent-easier prices compared with the September auction.  The main buying markets was Russia, balance well spread. Saga® Silver  Fox skins were 100 per cent sold at 20 per cent higher prices compared  with the September auction. A small collection of mutation fox skins was  sold at very strong price levels, mainly to Hong Kong/China and the  European fashion industry.


The certified collection of 28,000 Saga® Finnraccoon skins was 100  per cent sold at 40 per cent higher price levels compared with the  September auction. Hong Kong/China and Italy were the main buyers.


The Saga® Lumi Royal Top Lot of Certified Finnraccoon was bought by Tommaso Guida for Guida Lab, Italy, for 430 euros.


The auction will conclude on Thursday with the selling of 223,000 Saga® Blue fox and a small collection of Blue Shadow fox.


Dec 19, 2012


----------



## Prada_Princess

I am no economist but I just cannot see how, in this economy, prices can increase that much.  Also remember that it is reported that the price of the actual pelt is increasing but a significant 'cost' of the fur coat is in the design. So, even if pelts did rise by 40%, the garment might rise by maybe 15%.

Am I making sense or do I need another coffee?


----------



## Elina0408

What's up girls? I have been MIA with family matters and new house reno but thought to come and have a look at my favourite thread and say hello to some of my favourite Tpfers! :kiss:


----------



## Flip88

Elina0408 said:


> What's up girls? I have been MIA with family matters and new house reno but thought to come and have a look at my favourite thread and say hello to some of my favourite Tpfers! :kiss:



:waves: hooe the renovation comes along okay. I did some last year .... phew....never again. Thinks just took 5 times as long as I had planned!


----------



## Elina0408

Flip88 said:


> :waves: hooe the renovation comes along okay. I did some last year .... phew....never again. Thinks just took 5 times as long as I had planned!



It's a little frustrating isn't it??? Not to mention the time consuming... but we definetely needed more space for the kids and a wardrobe for my things !! Hopefully until August we will be ready to move so it's  perfect timing for plotting for a mink... if all goes well that is!!! Greece here I come...!!  :lolots:


----------



## Perfect Day

Ohh hone improvements are great fun but only once finished, never during. I like your thinking about an August treat. A new mink to complement new furniture - perfecto


----------



## Flip88

Elina0408 said:


> It's a little frustrating isn't it??? Not to mention the time consuming... but we definetely needed more space for the kids and a wardrobe for my things !! Hopefully until August we will be ready to move so it's  perfect timing for plotting for a mink... if all goes well that is!!! Greece here I come...!!  :lolots:



Yes, very frustrating.  I think that whatever storage space one has, they acquire enough items to fill it - hence they need more and more.  I tend to be pretty good at not keeping anything I am unlikely to need again.

Good luck with the mink - what type do you think you will go for?  Color?  Style? etc


----------



## Flip88

Victoria Barker Harper (Made in Chelsea) in a lovely mink coat.  I believe it is form Hockley's (Conduit St, London) - she goes in these a lot I know.


----------



## BarbAga

Elina0408 said:


> It's a little frustrating isn't it??? Not to mention the time consuming... but we definetely needed more space for the kids and a wardrobe for my things !! Hopefully until August we will be ready to move so it's  perfect timing for plotting for a mink... if all goes well that is!!! Greece here I come...!!  :lolots:



Lucky you,  make sure to come share.   I dont envy the home renovation s though.


----------



## Elina0408

Hi girls!  About the mink:well I am open, I don't have anything particular in mind! I especially like my friend's (Suzi) light mink that she transformed but I don't think that this colour will suit me as I am not blonde! Anyway, I have to go to greece and try some but I want to have it before 2014!!! Let's see what it happens! I have a long way ahead...


----------



## Flip88

Elina0408 said:


> Hi girls!  About the mink:well I am open, I don't have anything particular in mind! I especially like my friend's (Suzi) light mink that she transformed but I don't think that this colour will suit me as I am not blonde! Anyway, I have to go to greece and try some but I want to have it before 2014!!! Let's see what it happens! I have a long way ahead...



Good luck .... time to ponder. I suggesy having a good look ay styles and colors and have something in mind beforehand. Otherwise you will be overwhelemed I think.  Too many choices and styles.

Www.sagafurs.com is a good place to start.


----------



## Elina0408

Flip88 said:


> Good luck .... time to ponder. I suggesy having a good look ay styles and colors and have something in mind beforehand. Otherwise you will be overwhelemed I think.  Too many choices and styles.
> 
> Www.sagafurs.com is a good place to start.


I have seen many, many sites(along with this one and IG!!!) and came to the conclusion that I don't mind style, colour etc as it suits me, buy from Internet isn't a great option for me at least!  Thank you so much for the input and for taking the time to post and provide us with great inspirational pics!


----------



## Flip88

As the summer approaches (is it here yet?) I came across a mink tunic (J Mendel) which I reallyclike the look of. I wouldnt get the wear out of it tbf but I thought you ladies might like to see. 

It doesnt look the easiest thing to pair up for an outfit although I love what the model weats in this pic.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Yes I agree. The tunic is lovely but its a lot to pay for an item that can be worn only very occasionally.


----------



## Flip88

Carrying on from the discussion about price increases in fur, it would seem that Asia's love of fur will in fact push up prices.  Demand in Asia has soared and now Asia buys 36% of all fur.


----------



## Perfect Day

Interesting times I suppose. With the East getting more and more wealthier and demanding top end everything clothing I suppose the price of fur was bound to increase.


----------



## Perfect Day

What do we think of this colour? Matched perfectly I think.


----------



## Flip88

I love that colour. Very nice.


----------



## papertiger

I'm loving all the purple mink (as you know )

Here's some more coloured mink from gucci.com

Florence Welch in colored patchwork mink. I don't know who it's by, but Lacroix did a jacket very similar about 10 years ago, maybe he did a coat too. Here worn with Gucci croc loafers and Lady Stirrup bag and FW who once said she's never be seen dead in jeans, here alive in denim.


----------



## Flip88

Yes Papertiger, love the mink on FW. Lol at her quote btw.  I think her mink works rather well with her outfit. 

The Gucci mink reminds me of the ones that Fendi have created too (link below).  I do recomend using sagafurs to get huge (and I mean huge) pictures of such furs.

http://www.sagafurs.com/en/catwalk_gallery?item_id=17503


----------



## Perfect Day

No Flip, I dont think this mink is Gucci actually.  Her loafers are though. 

I quite like it too but without falling head over heels about it.


----------



## Prada_Princess

papertiger said:


> I'm loving all the purple mink (as you know )
> 
> Here's some more coloured mink from gucci.com
> 
> Florence Welch in colored patchwork mink. I don't know who it's by, but Lacroix did a jacket very similar about 10 years ago, maybe he did a coat too. Here worn with Gucci croc loafers and Lady Stirrup bag and FW who once said she's never be seen dead in jeans, here alive in denim.



I really like this fur actually. Yes, I had it down as a Lacroix tbh but obviously that isnt right.


----------



## papertiger

I wonder if it's Le Sentier? Obviously no 2 coats are going to be exactly alike but the FW's is more curly-whirly 

http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/les-sentier-mink-fur-coat-item-10290785.aspx


----------



## papertiger

_This_ is why we all thought of Lacroix, this pic is from his couture 

(and he did a RTW version in a little jacket, I remember because I was _seriously_ tempted  compared with the couture version is was small change )


----------



## papertiger

...and in honour of Christian Lacroix's birthday on Thursday  artyhat:

,,,,...*BON ANNIVERSAIRE*....,,,

Here's some more fur - not all mink  (it will interesting to see what he will do with the house of Schiaparelli )


----------



## Prada_Princess

papertiger said:


> I wonder if it's Le Sentier? Obviously no 2 coats are going to be exactly alike but the FW's is more curly-whirly
> 
> http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/les-sentier-mink-fur-coat-item-10290785.aspx



I think it is yes. Ir looks too close to be a coincidence I think.

Lacroix has done some amazing pieces with fur, pushing the boundaries with the style and colours used.


----------



## Prada_Princess

A couple more Lacroix ... haute couture.


----------



## Flip88

papertiger said:


> I wonder if it's Le Sentier? Obviously no 2 coats are going to be exactly alike but the FW's is more curly-whirly
> 
> http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/les-sentier-mink-fur-coat-item-10290785.aspx



Yes, this is surely the same fur - as you say no two will be identical


----------



## papertiger

Prada_Princess said:


> A couple more Lacroix ... haute couture.



Amazing, I just love them both


----------



## papertiger

Flip88 said:


> Yes, this is surely the same fur - as you say no two will be identical



This is so cool, and the precious lining works so well


----------



## papertiger

Some more illustrative Birthday wishes for Monsieur Lacroix today


----------



## Prada_Princess

These furs seem like such fun.  I cannot put all the photos into this thread but here is my favourite collectiin from him.

Haute Couture 2008/2009.

http://www.sagafurs.com/en/catwalk_gallery?item_id=658


----------



## Elina0408

Ok, I died and went to heaven! Thanks for posting girls!


----------



## Elina0408

And Samantha de Reviziis was in greece and the place to buy Kastoria which the fair of fur was held! I read her blog also about Kastoria but to tell you I was expecting something more from her...
(The fur, for those who haven't read her blog, is blackglama with sable!!!)


----------



## BarbAga

Wow, that is some wild fur designs. Thank you for posting. It is interesting
 to see.


----------



## Elina0408

BarbAga said:


> Wow, that is some wild fur designs. Thank you for posting. It is interesting
> to see.


----------



## Flip88

Elina0408 said:


> And Samantha de Reviziis was in greece and the place to buy Kastoria which the fair of fur was held! I read her blog also about Kastoria but to tell you I was expecting something more from her...
> (The fur, for those who haven't read her blog, is blackglama with sable!!!)



I really enjoy her blog actually yes, she is very much "one for the future".  She is also on Instgram as "lady-fur".  She has the best job ever!!!


----------



## Flip88

papertiger said:


> I wonder if it's Le Sentier? Obviously no 2 coats are going to be exactly alike but the FW's is more curly-whirly
> 
> http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/les-sentier-mink-fur-coat-item-10290785.aspx



Rather similar to the Fendi mink here do we think?


----------



## Elina0408

Flip88 said:


> I really enjoy her blog actually yes, she is very much "one for the future".  She is also on Instgram as "lady-fur".  She has the best job ever!!!



Best job ever and more than a simply job!. (Actually I took the photo from her IG! I am instagram addict lately)!


----------



## papertiger

Prada_Princess said:


> These furs seem like such fun.  I cannot put all the photos into this thread but here is my favourite collectiin from him.
> 
> Haute Couture 2008/2009.
> 
> http://www.sagafurs.com/en/catwalk_gallery?item_id=658



Thanks 

Some real beauties in here, I am drooling all over my keyboard, I shall be dreaming of these tonight


----------



## papertiger

Prada_Princess said:


> These furs seem like such fun.  I cannot put all the photos into this thread but here is my favourite collectiin from him.
> 
> Haute Couture 2008/2009.
> 
> http://www.sagafurs.com/en/catwalk_gallery?item_id=658



:kiss:

I like the fur coat on de Reviziis, it's the other stuff she's wearing that is making it look less than $1M


----------



## papertiger

Flip88 said:


> Rather similar to the Fendi mink here do we think?



I much prefer the Fendi mink, but then I would, coz I have one


----------



## Prada_Princess

papertiger said:


> :kiss:
> 
> I like the fur coat on de Reviziis, it's the other stuff she's wearing that is making it look less than $1M



Yes, she wears amazing furs only to complete the look with some pretty poor accessories 

Your Fendi is an amazing fur &#9733;


----------



## Perfect Day

The Lacroix furs are so different.  They are all from the Haute Couture collections right?


----------



## papertiger

Prada_Princess said:


> Yes, she wears amazing furs only to complete the look with some pretty poor accessories
> 
> Your Fendi is an amazing fur &#9733;



:kiss:



Perfect Day said:


> The Lacroix furs are so different.  They are all from the Haute Couture collections right?



Yes, they're all from different seasons but all Haute Couture (Pic #2 shows the mink lining of the same salmon silk coat that #5 shows,


----------



## Elina0408

papertiger said:


> :kiss:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they're all from different seasons but all Haute Couture (Pic #2 shows the mink lining of the same salmon silk coat that #5 shows,



Sorry for not remembering your Fendi coat dear! Running to search...


----------



## papertiger

Elina0408 said:


> Sorry for not remembering your Fendi coat dear! Running to search...



Not sure I did post it ,

If I did, it's round collared, and knee length, similar simple shape to the one on the catwalk but sheared black mink with a modernist/cubist type 'artwork' in graduated tones of dark red/blue at the skirt and hem


----------



## Perfect Day

papertiger said:


> Not sure I did post it ,
> 
> If I did, it's round collared, and knee length, similar simple shape to the one on the catwalk but sheared black mink with a modernist/cubist type 'artwork' in graduated tones of dark red/blue at the skirt and hem



Sounds absolutely perfect!


----------



## BarbAga

Oh I dont remember seeing a pic of it.  Maybe next winter if you think about it.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Just found this mink sweater which sounds ridiculous but this really works well. It has been repeatedly mentioned hiw versatile fur is these days and I think this is a perfect example of just that.

Hope you like it!


----------



## Prada_Princess

papertiger said:


> Not sure I did post it ,
> 
> If I did, it's round collared, and knee length, similar simple shape to the one on the catwalk but sheared black mink with a modernist/cubist type 'artwork' in graduated tones of dark red/blue at the skirt and hem



Sounds amazing!!


----------



## papertiger

Prada_Princess said:


> Just found this mink sweater which sounds ridiculous but this really works well. It has been repeatedly mentioned hiw versatile fur is these days and I think this is a perfect example of just that.
> 
> Hope you like it!



I do!

I know I now have a sable, I always wanted one, always, so I've ticked that box and an truly happy, but for the money and the pure gorgeousness mink makes so much sense. I totally recommend it.  It's warm, can be fluffy or sleek, cute or sophisticated, heavy duty or  featherweight, creative or conservative, depending what colour chosen suits many personalities and so on.

I couldn't find a post with my Fendi, and being the end of May, I've taken my better coats to store, apologies mink fans, but I will try to find a pic somewhere with me wearing it.


----------



## papertiger

May I bring to your attention some GGorgeous new arrivals for A/W13? 

Mink trimmed leather gloves (silk lined) by Gucci


----------



## Prada_Princess

papertiger said:


> May I bring to your attention some GGorgeous new arrivals for A/W13?
> 
> Mink trimmed leather gloves (silk lined) by Gucci



Those look fabulous and yes, we await pics of your 'mink in action'.


----------



## Flip88

papertiger said:


> May I bring to your attention some GGorgeous new arrivals for A/W13?
> 
> Mink trimmed leather gloves (silk lined) by Gucci



I have a pair of mink lined gloves - not too dissimilar to these but mine cost around £80.  The leather is soft lamb and the mink good quality too.  I am not sure it is worth paying the extra $$$ for designer gloves personally, but yes, they are nice.


----------



## Flip88

BY the way, Neimans have a few items in their pre-fall collection shown of their website already.

My picks are :-

1) Lora Piana mink cape at .... $22,500 (ouch!!).

Lovely and I love this colour but it is simply too expensive IMO.


http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Loro-...nements%3D&eItemId=prod157080480&cmCat=search

2) Gucci 'jaguar' print mink jacket - $14,500 (also very expensive).

Whilst I like this fur coat, again, I am unsure that it is worth the $$.  It is a fab second or third fur but not really suitable for a first fur IMO.

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Gucci...nements%3D&eItemId=prod158650089&cmCat=search


----------



## Flip88

Not mink but found this bargain of a fox fur coat!

£910 reduced to £400 
$1300 reduced to $580 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Tasha...6Ntt%3Dfur&eItemId=prod150520160&cmCat=search


----------



## Perfect Day

I know that mink is more expensive that fox however the two minks are overpriced whereas the fox is a complete bargain!


----------



## BarbAga

the fox is beautiful.  the minks are pretty but extra cost for sure.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Flip88 said:


> Not mink but found this bargain of a fox fur coat!
> 
> £910 reduced to £400
> $1300 reduced to $580
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Tasha...6Ntt%3Dfur&eItemId=prod150520160&cmCat=search



Those minks are overpriced.  Yes they are good quality and yes the designs are lovely but still overpriced.  The fox seems remarkably cheap for the quality it appears to be. Buying fur online has been discussed before but if I was in the market for such a fur I would take a punt on that.


----------



## Jujuma

My mom just gave me her mink jacket. It's not that old and in beautiful condition but it's heavy. It's the length that I want, knee and the sleeves are the right length but it's a little big in the body. Any ideas on restyling? Is there a way to make it lighter? Re cutting or something? TIA I know nothing about mink.


----------



## Jujuma

So I've had time to browse thru the pics and comments and I notice that a lot of the coats are more piecey looking than mine so I think there is hope for a remodel taking away some of the weight. Is this the weight secret? Smaller pieces of fur? As I said I know the coat is one of quality and it's not really old, I think she bought it quickly then sized out of it and now it's mine. If any of you have done a remodel and can give me an idea of price range that would be great, I can think of at least 3 quality furriers by me, so I think I'll approach all 3 for ideas but I do want to make sure my lack of knowledge doesn't make me do something I'll regret. I plan on making this my dream coat. It has the potential.


----------



## Perfect Day

Jujuma said:


> So I've had time to browse thru the pics and comments and I notice that a lot of the coats are more piecey looking than mine so I think there is hope for a remodel taking away some of the weight. Is this the weight secret? Smaller pieces of fur? As I said I know the coat is one of quality and it's not really old, I think she bought it quickly then sized out of it and now it's mine. If any of you have done a remodel and can give me an idea of price range that would be great, I can think of at least 3 quality furriers by me, so I think I'll approach all 3 for ideas but I do want to make sure my lack of knowledge doesn't make me do something I'll regret. I plan on making this my dream coat. It has the potential.



Firstly,  congratulations on the acquisition  You must visit all 3 furriers yes. Im no expert but I am sure they create something special for you.  Ill ask a friend what she paid for a remodel.

As for making it lighter I believe they can remove the top layer of fur - which is called shearing. This makes the fur much lighter in weight.


Good luck


----------



## Flip88

Jujuma said:


> My mom just gave me her mink jacket. It's not that old and in beautiful condition but it's heavy. It's the length that I want, knee and the sleeves are the right length but it's a little big in the body. Any ideas on restyling? Is there a way to make it lighter? Re cutting or something? TIA I know nothing about mink.



It sounds like it needs taking in a little and maybe adding a belt to give it more shape? Yes I think shearing the fur is a way to make it lighter.

I would be interested to know what they charge too. Good luck and enjoy your mink &#9829;


----------



## Prada_Princess

Jujuma said:


> My mom just gave me her mink jacket. It's not that old and in beautiful condition but it's heavy. It's the length that I want, knee and the sleeves are the right length but it's a little big in the body. Any ideas on restyling? Is there a way to make it lighter? Re cutting or something? TIA I know nothing about mink.



Maybe the fur needs to be taken in, a thick leather belt might work?


----------



## Prada_Princess

http://www.ehow.com/how_5828358_restyle-mink-coat.html#page=0


----------



## Jujuma

Thank you so much everyone. I love it more every time I see it but do want to restyle it eventually. I've done some research and yes I think shearing will need to be done.  I also thought maybe making it reversible to some sort of muted waterproof lining so I can wear it on wet cold days. I love the idea of a belt, didn't think of that. Before I rush into anything I'll probably wear it this year as kind of a get to know you period and see when I wear it most so I kind of get an idea of what would work best style wise. I'm really so happy, hubby not a fur fan so as generous as he is don't think he would of ever done a fur coat. So now I get coat and he doesn't have to buy it. Win/win, I'll tell him about the restyling latter after he see's how happy it makes me!


----------



## Prada_Princess

Yes, a 'win win' situation. It sounds as if you are getting used to the fur. I think the main thing with fur (and all clothes for that matter) is to enjoy it. It will make you feel and look a million dollars. Good Luck whatever you decide to do.


----------



## papertiger

Jujuma said:


> So I've had time to browse thru the pics and comments and I notice that a lot of the coats are more piecey looking than mine so I think there is hope for a remodel taking away some of the weight. *Is this the weight secret?* Smaller pieces of fur? As I said I know the coat is one of quality and it's not really old, I think she bought it quickly then sized out of it and now it's mine. If any of you have done a remodel and can give me an idea of price range that would be great, I can think of at least 3 quality furriers by me, so I think I'll approach all 3 for ideas but I do want to make sure my lack of knowledge doesn't make me do something I'll regret. I plan on making this my dream coat. It has the potential.



The weight is not usually due to the fur itself but the padding/wadding between the fur and the lining. 

Many old school furriers came from a long line of Eastern European traditional teachers, making coats and jackets to withstand freezing temperatures and made the furs last longer. 

If you simply ask a furrier to remove the wadding it should make the coat lighter and hang better. Possibly, you may need no further alterations except just to downsize to fit.


----------



## Jujuma

papertiger said:


> The weight is not usually due to the fur itself but the padding/wadding between the fur and the lining.
> 
> Many old school furriers came from a long line of Eastern European traditional teachers, making coats and jackets to withstand freezing temperatures and made the furs last longer.
> 
> If you simply ask a furrier to remove the wadding it should make the coat lighter and hang better. Possibly, you may need no further alterations except just to downsize to fit.



This is very good to hear. I guess I'll have it looked at before I wear it this year. If waddling is the case I def want it out. I'm just so happy the arms are the right length and it's not full length. If waddling is making it heavy then I could hold off on a remodel till I was really sure how I want it. Thanks for the info.


----------



## papertiger

Jujuma said:


> This is very good to hear. I guess I'll have it looked at before I wear it this year. If waddling is the case I def want it out. I'm just so happy the arms are the right length and it's not full length. If waddling is making it heavy then I could hold off on a remodel till I was really sure how I want it. Thanks for the info.



Pleased to hear that. 

I hope my theory will prove right, I've removed the wadding on a too big jacket from _my _mother (shall we just say she is more well endowed up top ) and I never even had alter it afterwards because the slight excess just draped. 

Furriers love to remodel but remodelling can be as costly as a new coat. 

If you do still have to alter:
You say that the body part is too big for you but the sleeves fit. There is a danger that if you bring-in the shoulder seam and arm hole then the sleeve will become too short. If that happens, you could ask for something purposely funky like a contrasting fur cuff or even coordinating leather, again that will bring the price down rather than change the whole sleeve.


----------



## Jujuma

papertiger said:


> Pleased to hear that.
> 
> I hope my theory will prove right, I've removed the wadding on a too big jacket from _my _mother (shall we just say she is more well endowed up top ) and I never even had alter it afterwards because the slight excess just draped.
> 
> Furriers love to remodel but remodelling can be as costly as a new coat.
> 
> If you do still have to alter:
> You say that the body part is too big for you but the sleeves fit. There is a danger that if you bring-in the shoulder seam and arm hole then the sleeve will become too short. If that happens, you could ask for something purposely funky like a contrasting fur cuff or even coordinating leather, again that will bring the price down rather than change the whole sleeve.



It was funny I had taken a picture of myself in the coat to show a friend and my mom happened to see the pic on my phone and said we should really do something about this before the winter. You know how sometimes IRL things look ok but then you see a pic and are like what?!? I actually didn't think it looked that bad, not my dream coat, but cozy for errands on a freezing day, I figured this would be good enough for the first year. A kind of get to know you period. See if I wear it strictly for errands or if I would want it styled more dressy for going out. I totally agree with the waddling out the coat should have more drape which is a look I wanted anyway. It would be so great if that's all I had to do.


----------



## Perfect Day

Jujuma said:


> It was funny I had taken a picture of myself in the coat to show a friend and my mom happened to see the pic on my phone and said we should really do something about this before the winter. You know how sometimes IRL things look ok but then you see a pic and are like what?!? I actually didn't think it looked that bad, not my dream coat, but cozy for errands on a freezing day, I figured this would be good enough for the first year. A kind of get to know you period. See if I wear it strictly for errands or if I would want it styled more dressy for going out. I totally agree with the waddling out the coat should have more drape which is a look I wanted anyway. It would be so great if that's all I had to do.



Im sure things will work out with it. Sounds like you will be fine.


----------



## Perfect Day

To develop the Christian Lacroix discussion these are from Paris, haute couture,  2001.  He works mink and fox so well with color. He kinda creates the unexpected.


----------



## papertiger

Perfect Day said:


> To develop the Christian Lacroix discussion these are from Paris, haute couture,  2001.  He works mink and fox so well with color. He kinda creates the unexpected.



I agree.

It will be interesting to see what he does with Schiaparelli, I think it will be a good match


----------



## Flip88

Loving his theatrical style.


----------



## Perfect Day

papertiger said:


> I agree.
> 
> It will be interesting to see what he does with Schiaparelli, I think it will be a good match



Yes it will indeed, looking forward to seeing what comes.


----------



## Perfect Day

Found these on www.sagafurs.com,  03/04 H/C. Mr L!


----------



## papertiger

Perfect Day said:


> Found these on www.sagafurs.com,  03/04 H/C. Mr L!



OMG, these are TDF. I love the dresses too


----------



## papertiger

Am I repeating myself? 

Mink lined croc by Hermes


----------



## BarbAga

Pretty.


----------



## Perfect Day

I love the second croc coat lined in mink! There is something extra special when exotic skins are used for clothing rather than just bags, shoes, straps, etc. 

Great find!


----------



## Prada_Princess

Has anyone any experience with 'chevron' mink? Someone was telling me that they thought it was really nice. I think its a form of sheared because the hairs seem trimmed. It night simple be the way the fur is placed onto the coat, Im not sure.

Anyway,  I searched for some information and came up with this worn by Heidi Klum (unless Im mistaken).


----------



## Prada_Princess

Perfect Day said:


> I love the second croc coat lined in mink! There is something extra special when exotic skins are used for clothing rather than just bags, shoes, straps, etc.
> 
> Great find!



And yes, its amazing


----------



## papertiger

Prada_Princess said:


> Has anyone any experience with 'chevron' mink? Someone was telling me that they thought it was really nice. I think its a form of sheared because the hairs seem trimmed. It night simple be the way the fur is placed onto the coat, Im not sure.
> 
> Anyway,  I searched for some information and came up with this worn by Heidi Klum (unless Im mistaken).



Yup, quite right looks that way to me too, sheared and printed rather than chevron. Pretty sure it's rabbit rather than mink though.

There are some amazing proper chevrons, not all of them in the  'economy' category. So much work goes into piecing them together, what people save on the skins can cost in the labour. 

I have my mother's full length 1970s chevron mink with angel-point sleeves and full swing skirt. A friend of mine had another full-length couture piece, made of many different coloured pastels (not exactly my style, but she looked amazing, I am sure it would have suited Liberace too )


----------



## Flip88

Yes, initially I thought mink but it looks to soft for mink.  I think Orylag or rabbit.  Its a nice fur though.


----------



## Flip88

BTW - I came across this on Neiman's website.

I attach it not because I think it is 'fabulous' or anything like that but rather to illustrate how crazy some fur prices are.  This is a nice jacket IMO and the wuality looks good.  It is not however 'spectacular' or anything.  It is priced at $21,500!!

Crazy world we live in 



http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Brune...id%3D32772&eItemId=prod160090162&cmCat=search


----------



## Prada_Princess

I think a lot of time you are paying for the designer rather than the quality of the material.  I like this jacket but it isnt worth that money - doesnt come close for me.


----------



## Flip88

Prada_Princess said:


> I think a lot of time you are paying for the designer rather than the quality of the material.  I like this jacket but it isnt worth that money - doesnt come close for me.



ITA. With fur I think the quality of the pelts are far more important than the designer though.  I do appreciate that often they go 'hand in hand' mind.


----------



## papertiger

Flip88 said:


> BTW - I came across this on Neiman's website.
> 
> I attach it not because I think it is 'fabulous' or anything like that but rather to illustrate how crazy some fur prices are.  This is a nice jacket IMO and the wuality looks good.  It is not however 'spectacular' or anything.  *It is priced at $21,500!!*
> 
> Crazy world we live in
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Brune...id%3D32772&eItemId=prod160090162&cmCat=search



My mouth fell open, way too expensive


----------



## Perfect Day

Yes,  but then some people habe more money that sense


----------



## Perfect Day

papertiger said:


> Some more illustrative Birthday wishes for Monsieur Lacroix today



Papertiger - do you know when his next Haute Couture show is? Is it soon?


----------



## papertiger

Perfect Day said:


> Papertiger - do you know when his next Haute Couture show is? Is it soon?



Unfortunately Christian Lacroix HC ceased trading 2009  

Very few Haute Couture houses make money from the clothes themselves, rather they work as show pieces and help generate publicity for the house's other more affordable lines. After 22 years Lacroix had to close the doors on the company he built and had made the pinnacle of what was modern-baroque   couture.

If you have Lacroix Couture, consider yourself very lucky and hang on to it for now as a great investment. I am sure there will be a revival.soon enough


----------



## Perfect Day

Aaah, such a shame. Thanks PaperTiger. I see now (and this is copied from Wikipedia).

In 2009 the fashion house, owned by duty-free retailer Falic Fashion Group, put the business into administration and laid off all but 12 workers. Lacroix's A/W 2009 Haute Couture was privately financed by Lacroix and each model was paid 50. "I didn't want to cry," said Lacroix "I want to continue, maybe in a different way, with a small atelier. What I really care about is the women who do this work" Lacroix said about his last Haute Couture collection. Throughout its history it never turned a profit and reported a 10 million loss in 2008.[3]


----------



## Kitty S.

Finally brought my mink coats to my furrier for summer storage (I know I am guide late ). My furrier recommended me to buy insurance for the coats thru my home owner insurance, not thru him, because the coats would be insured all year round that way. It sounds logical to me. Is that what is commonly done? This is my first time storing my minks (I just started investing 2.5 years ago). In the past when I stored my shearling with a department store fur salon, I was always told to buy insurance thru the store.


----------



## papertiger

Kitty S. said:


> Finally brought my mink coats to my furrier for summer storage (I know I am guide late ). My furrier recommended me to buy insurance for the coats thru my home owner insurance, not thru him, because the coats would be insured all year round that way. It sounds logical to me. Is that what is commonly done? This is my first time storing my minks (I just started investing 2.5 years ago). In the past when I stored my shearling with a department store fur salon, *I was always told to buy insurance thru the store.*



That's more normal, most insurance is in-house.  

I don't know how you could (cost-effectively) buy insurance for 9 months one place and 3 months another. Don't insurers assess you plus the security if your home/location? How would they then calculate a _second_ set of factors within, it's bound to be a lot more expensive overall


----------



## Prada_Princess

I just add them into my home insurance which covers the cost whilst 'out and about' for a little extra.


----------



## lulilu

Flip88 said:


> BTW - I came across this on Neiman's website.
> 
> I attach it not because I think it is 'fabulous' or anything like that but rather to illustrate how crazy some fur prices are.  This is a nice jacket IMO and the wuality looks good.  It is not however 'spectacular' or anything.  It is priced at $21,500!!
> 
> Crazy world we live in
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Brune...id%3D32772&eItemId=prod160090162&cmCat=search



All of Brunello's things (shoes, bags, clothes) are take your breath away expensive.  I love him.


----------



## Kitty S.

papertiger said:


> That's more normal, most insurance is in-house.
> 
> I don't know how you could (cost-effectively) buy insurance for 9 months one place and 3 months another. Don't insurers assess you plus the security if your home/location? How would they then calculate a _second_ set of factors within, it's bound to be a lot more expensive overall



Thanks for your inputs. You are right that I do find it more cost effective to buy one insurance all year round with my home owner insurance. I just didn't realize that before (that it is so cheap to buy insurance thru home owner insurance), since no one had suggested that to me before my furrier. I guess the department store SA just wanted to make their money off me...


----------



## Kitty S.

Prada_Princess said:


> I just add them into my home insurance which covers the cost whilst 'out and about' for a little extra.



That's what I ended up doing. Thanks for the reassurance that this is the right way to go!


----------



## Prada_Princess

lulilu said:


> All of Brunello's things (shoes, bags, clothes) are take your breath away expensive.  I love him.



Ive noticed Neimans have a good few furs by him but they do seem veey exoensive. I have never tried one on but theu dont really appear to be good value. Perhaps I am missing it and, as I say, I havent tried them on.


----------



## Flip88

Kitty S. said:


> Thanks for your inputs. You are right that I do find it more cost effective to buy one insurance all year round with my home owner insurance. I just didn't realize that before (that it is so cheap to buy insurance thru home owner insurance), since no one had suggested that to me before my furrier. I guess the department store SA just wanted to make their money off me...



Yes, the same goes for jewellery, Ipads, etc. Each store will sometimes try to sell individual insurance. Always avoid in my book.


----------



## Flip88

Anyone seen this Versace Ad with Kate Moss with an extremely unusual mink coat? I have to say - I dont like it. A mink coat is capable of lasting 30 - 50 years yet give this a year and it will be 'dated'.

What were they thinking??


----------



## papertiger

^ The colour wouldn't suit me and I am not great with such strong contrast (I'm more a muted gal) but I can see some ladies rockin' it  

Kate Moss, as pretty as she undoubtedly is, would not have been my choice to model that particular coat. She does look super glam, in a 'Sophia Loren/Italian starlet' kinda way but someone like Alek Wek or Erin O'Connor would have exaggerated the drama and high contrast.


----------



## Flip88

papertiger said:


> ^ The colour wouldn't suit me and I am not great with such strong contrast (I'm more a muted gal) but I can see some ladies rockin' it
> 
> Kate Moss, as pretty as she undoubtedly is, would not have been my choice to model that particular coat. She does look super glam, in a 'Sophia Loren/Italian starlet' kinda way but someone like Alek Wek or Erin O'Connor would have exaggerated the drama and high contrast.



Im with you on Eric O'Connor but Im sometimes unsure as to Alex Wek. I toggle between thinking she is stunning and nothing special.


----------



## Perfect Day

Yes, I can picture either Alex or Eric sporting this fur. Kate I suppose is considered more of a 'safe bet' due to her being more recognisable.


----------



## papertiger

Flip88 said:


> Im with you on Eric O'Connor but Im sometimes *unsure as to Alex Wek. I toggle between thinking she is stunning and nothing special*.



I understand that POV too *Flip*, off duty she can revert quite quickly to pretty (and sweet) girl on the street and this coat needs FIERCE. When she needs to, Alek can turn it on





Perfect Day said:


> Yes, I can picture either Alex or Eric sporting this fur.* Kate I suppose is considered more of a 'safe bet' due to her being more recognisable*.



 I think you're right but sadly a wasted opportunity to play to the strengths of the coat. 

I couldn't find the ladies in mink :shame: i hope you forgive and welcome a little fox instead


----------



## Perfect Day

Love all of those PaperTiger. That last fur on Erin is my favourite.  Alex does have that 'fierce' look yes.


----------



## Flip88

Alek Wek can certainly pull off the 'fierce' look. Love that last fur on Erin &#9829;


----------



## Perfect Day

PaperTiger - you inspried me to have a look for some Erin pics. Ive always liked her as a model and I came across this full length mink coat by Donatella Versace in their Haute Couture Collection (2000-01). I love the decollete shirt too.

I do wish full length (ankle length) furs would make a comeback!

Hoping that my picture attaches.


----------



## Flip88

What a coat. The resolution of the picture is not coming through on my phone especially well. Is it definitely mink? She looks so glam


----------



## papertiger

Perfect Day said:


> PaperTiger - you inspried me to have a look for some Erin pics. Ive always liked her as a model and I came across this full length mink coat by Donatella Versace in their Haute Couture Collection (2000-01). I love the decollete shirt too.
> 
> I do wish full length (ankle length) furs would make a comeback!
> 
> Hoping that my picture attaches.



Beautiful, looks like sable to me, in which case even more beautiful  

I agree about the top too, effortless chic


----------



## Flip88

I think PaperTiger is correct, this beauty is sable.


----------



## Perfect Day

Sable it is. Yes, even better. Thank you PaperTiger / Flip for your judgements. I think I need specs sometimes.


----------



## Flip88

Here is a casual bomber jacket mink as featured in the Origin Assured campaign (credit www.originassured.com ).

There is an article in Vogue (UK September edition) which I have not yet read on fur - should be interesting.


----------



## Perfect Day

I shall be getting my copy of Vogue on Thursday and I shall have a look.  

Meanwhile, here is this Fendi mink which seems to elbow its way into just about every fashion magazine going. It is beginning to grow on me but I still prefer the simple mahogany or grey mink personally. Nothing exciting about the cut, the style, no need for a pattern - just a plain classic fur.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Perfect Day said:


> I shall be getting my copy of Vogue on Thursday and I shall have a look.
> 
> Meanwhile, here is this Fendi mink which seems to elbow its way into just about every fashion magazine going. It is beginning to grow on me but I still prefer the simple mahogany or grey mink personally. Nothing exciting about the cut, the style, no need for a pattern - just a plain classic fur.



Yes, a beautiful fur in my opinion but over priced - even for Fendi.  It is currently priced at £33, 000 !! I would think in a year or this this will be at Bicester Village for maybe £10 - £15k.


----------



## Flip88

Ive just read the article in Vogue by Emily Sheffield. I thought it was a very balanced assessment of the whole issue.

I ahree with her in that a lot of people are 'fuzzy' about the issue of using animals for food, testing or clothing. Whatever the ethics there is no denying that fashion houses have an enormous amount of fur featured.  Things have changed dramatically since 1994 with the 'rather go naked that wear fur' campaign featuring various (now fur wearing) supermodels.

An interesting article but, for me, it is not an issue.  I wear it and enjoy it.


----------



## Flip88

.....and yes..... that mink will probably be a fraction of the price next year


----------



## Perfect Day

Ive just read the article too called "What Fur". I agree its a fair assessment of the whole issue.


----------



## Flip88

I never knew that Blackglama had done another advertisement with Ginta Lapina.  How did I miss this?  I loved seeing the campaigns feature on Times Square, NYC - I must have not been concentrating.

http://www.blackglama.com/inside-blackglama/the-campaigns/


----------



## Prada_Princess

Beautiful though she is, I think there have been better campaigns Blackglama if I am honest.


----------



## Perfect Day

Have you guys not seen the latest campaign with Carolyn Murphy?  So elegant.


----------



## Perfect Day

Carolyn Murphy


----------



## Perfect Day

Carolyn Murphy 2


----------



## Perfect Day

Carolyn 3


----------



## Flip88

Carolyn - what a sensible choice for Blackglama,  if a little 'safe'. She looks amazing


----------



## BarbAga

Flip88 said:


> I never knew that Blackglama had done another advertisement with Ginta Lapina.  How did I miss this?  I loved seeing the campaigns feature on Times Square, NYC - I must have not been concentrating.
> 
> http://www.blackglama.com/inside-blackglama/the-campaigns/



She is beautiful,  absolutely love her hair.  Mine isnt short but, if it was. I would so wear this hairstyle.
I got the new Marie Clair mag today, fur all over for the years fashion. Yayyyy!


----------



## Myrkur

Flip88 said:


> I never knew that Blackglama had done another advertisement with Ginta Lapina.  How did I miss this?  I loved seeing the campaigns feature on Times Square, NYC - I must have not been concentrating.
> 
> http://www.blackglama.com/inside-blackglama/the-campaigns/



Stunning


----------



## Myrkur

Perfect Day said:


> Carolyn Murphy 2



Very Edie Sedgwick


----------



## Flip88

BarbAga said:


> She is beautiful,  absolutely love her hair.  Mine isnt short but, if it was. I would so wear this hairstyle.
> I got the new Marie Clair mag today, fur all over for the years fashion. Yayyyy!



Indeed, fur is as popular as it has ever been and I, for one, am glad &#9829;

Her hair is just perfect isnt it.


----------



## Flip88

Another


----------



## Flip88

And finally the guy from the Diet Coke advert - forgot his name


----------



## Prada_Princess

Andrew Cooper is the name and he's HOT! I think guys can pull off sheared fur easily but lobger haired furs just don't work for them (unless as a trim). Love this!! 

Carolyn looks perfect in those minks too.


----------



## BarbAga

Flip88 said:


> Indeed, fur is as popular as it has ever been and I, for one, am glad &#9829;
> 
> Her hair is just perfect isnt it.



I am thrilled to see more and more fur. Not sure I will run out and buy heels with fur. Nice to see fur being used so much.


----------



## Myrkur

Flip88 said:


> And finally the guy from the Diet Coke advert - forgot his name



He  is hot!!


----------



## Perfect Day

Myrkur said:


> He  is hot!!



Hands off him!!!!! Hes mine &#9829;


----------



## cutecute

I don't think of mink as a starter fur, it's fabulous in its own right.  Versatile, flattering, durable and so many colours to choose from and  glamorous. I have several different types of furs, some more costly but  mink is my default .


----------



## papertiger

MBAM said:


> Where can I find a good grey mink scarf? And how much do they usually run?



$, depends on whether you want male or female mink and what shade you're after, and whether or not it's dyed or natural. 

The cheapest will prob be a knitted dyed scarf from a Chinese source on e-bay and the most expensive, a shaped female natural Blue Iris stole/scarf as long as a boa.

You could also do well to look for a good vintage one on an on-line auction, a way of getting quality for less money.


----------



## papertiger

cutecute said:


> I don't think of mink as a starter fur, it's fabulous in its own right.  Versatile, flattering, durable and so many colours to choose from and  glamorous. I have several different types of furs, some more costly but  mink is my default .



Glad to hear it. In the early twentieth century women could only _dream_ of owning a glamorous mink, just like the movie stars. Mink _is_ so beautiful in ts own right, so versatile, with colours to suit everyone.


----------



## Perfect Day

MBAM said:


> Where can I find a good grey mink scarf? And how much do they usually run?



Personally I would avoid knitted mink and contact a furrier directly. Go for female pelts if you can afford the extra. Where abouts are you?


----------



## Flip88

MBAM said:


> Tri-state area. I've seen the knitted ones at offsaks, but I wonder if the regular saks would have nice pelts (in the fur area). What kind of furrier are you suggesting? And how much extra are we talking ?



For nicer (I.e. full pelts not pieces) I would have thought you could get a really nice one for say $500 - $750 obviously this depends on the quality of the pelts (females nicer but more expensive) and designer pieces might be double this.


----------



## Flip88

MBAM said:


> Thanks. I will look into a fur boutique around here.



Good luck


----------



## Flip88

Just found an interesting Michael Kors Houndstooth mink wrap which I thought was interesting and unusual.  I have seen similar coats before - but not wraps.

Courtesy of Neiman Marcus

I am not really looking for pay this price (£12,000) for one but I do like it.  If any of you guys see anything similar around London please give me a shout 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Micha...id%3D26343&eItemId=prod159940054&cmCat=search


----------



## Flip88

http://www.blogpersonalstyle.com/2012/02/perfect-mink-coat.html

Love her classic look - a Chanel clutch completes this outfit perfectly I think


----------



## papertiger

Obviously MP is expecting a bit of cold snap next year 

From Prada's Spring Summer 14 show today


----------



## papertiger

...and some more 

I know they're not exactly 'classic' but I'd really love one


----------



## Perfect Day

They are certainly fun furs but who would spend big money on a fur that wouod be worn at very 'occasionally'. I must admit I dont really 'get it' although yes, they are fun.


----------



## Flip88

papertiger said:


> ...and some more
> 
> I know they're not exactly 'classic' but I'd really love one



Im not really getting them either TBH - fun to look at but beyond that I am not sure.


----------



## BarbAga

They are fun to look at.  Maybe if money were no object, which it isnt.  I will have to pass.


----------



## Perfect Day

Dennis Basso, Spring RTW 2004/15 minks.  Some furs for you ladies to droll over perhaps courtesy of Mr Basso. 

Credit to http://www.sagafurs.com/en/catwalk_gallery


----------



## Perfect Day

View attachment 2345093


View attachment 2345094


----------



## Perfect Day

#3


----------



## Perfect Day

#4


----------



## Perfect Day

#5


----------



## Perfect Day

#6 (my favourite one)


----------



## Babyyjulianne

I just purchased my 1st fur, ever. And it happens to be a beautiful mahogany mink coat 
Loveeeeee


----------



## Kitty S.

Babyyjulianne said:


> I just purchased my 1st fur, ever. And it happens to be a beautiful mahogany mink coat
> Loveeeeee



Congrats! Just in time for the winter. Enjoy it!


----------



## Babyyjulianne

Kitty S. said:


> Congrats! Just in time for the winter. Enjoy it!



Thank you!!!


----------



## Flip88

Babyyjulianne said:


> I just purchased my 1st fur, ever. And it happens to be a beautiful mahogany mink coat
> Loveeeeee



Yay!!!!!!! Congratulations &#9829;


----------



## Flip88

Perfect Day said:


> View attachment 2345093
> 
> 
> View attachment 2345094
> 
> 
> View attachment 2345095



Love tjis white one. Would go perfectly with a classic black dress and some loubies &#9829;


----------



## papertiger

Perfect Day said:


> #6 (my favourite one)


----------



## papertiger

Babyyjulianne said:


> I just purchased my 1st fur, ever. And it happens to be a beautiful mahogany mink coat
> Loveeeeee



Congratulations, you can't go wrong with that


----------



## Babyyjulianne

papertiger said:


> Congratulations, you can't go wrong with that



Thank you!!


----------



## Prada_Princess

Babyyjulianne said:


> I just purchased my 1st fur, ever. And it happens to be a beautiful mahogany mink coat
> Loveeeeee



I bet it's not your last  welcome fellow furbie! 

Thanks Perfect Day for those pics - some amazing ones.


----------



## Kitty S.

I am looking to buy a fur vest this season. Preferably hooded. There are so many non-mink vests out there this year. Do you think I shall go for a statement non-mink piece or a plucked mink piece (more subdued)? I feel the fox pieces are fun but worry that I will be tired of it after one season. I want a piece that I can wear long-term.

Here are some examples of non-mink pieces:
http://m.neimanmarcus.com/#product?itemid=prod162670127
http://m.saks.com/pd.jsp?FOLDER<>fo...8&P_name=MILLY&N=306580856+1556&bmUID=k7f_Und


----------



## Kitty S.

Here is a mink vest I found today shopping at Saks:
http://www.mlfurs.com/mahogany-mink-vest-with-wing-collar

I would appreciate your opinions are as which way to go when starting a collection. Thanks!


----------



## BarbAga

Babyyjulianne said:


> I just purchased my 1st fur, ever. And it happens to be a beautiful mahogany mink coat
> Loveeeeee



Congratulations,  welcome to the fun of fur.


----------



## papertiger

Kitty S. said:


> I am looking to buy a fur vest this season. Preferably hooded. There are so many non-mink vests out there this year. Do you think I shall go for a statement non-mink piece or a plucked mink piece (more subdued)? I feel the fox pieces are fun but worry that I will be tired of it after one season. I want a piece that I can wear long-term.
> 
> Here are some examples of non-mink pieces:
> http://m.neimanmarcus.com/#product?itemid=prod162670127
> http://m.saks.com/pd.jsp?FOLDER<>fo...8&P_name=MILLY&N=306580856+1556&bmUID=k7f_Und





Kitty S. said:


> Here is a mink vest I found today shopping at Saks:
> http://www.mlfurs.com/mahogany-mink-vest-with-wing-collar
> 
> I would appreciate your opinions are as which way to go when starting a collection. Thanks!



Out of these the Saks mink is certainty the winner, I like that it has a wing collar too. 

Nothing wrong with fox, but I've never seen one look great as a waistcoat/gilet/vest.

Sheared sheepskin/shearling is a better bet and may oblige if you really want a hood or want a more 'fun' statement look but personally _that_ 'MINK' is enough statement and it will last you years and can be worn with jeans, over evening dresses and under coats, all-round perfection


----------



## Prada_Princess

Kitty S. said:


> Here is a mink vest I found today shopping at Saks:
> http://www.mlfurs.com/mahogany-mink-vest-with-wing-collar
> 
> I would appreciate your opinions are as which way to go when starting a collection. Thanks!



A couple of things - I agree that mink is more timeless. Nothing wrong with fox at all (I like them both) but I do like the mink one more.

The mink one is more expensive than the others so that too might be a factor.

I really believe that in 30 years time you will still be able to wear the mink - it will out live the foxes. Having said that the foxes will last year's anyway.

I like them all, but IMO - mink.


----------



## Myrkur

Kitty S. said:


> I am looking to buy a fur vest this season. Preferably hooded. There are so many non-mink vests out there this year. Do you think I shall go for a statement non-mink piece or a plucked mink piece (more subdued)? I feel the fox pieces are fun but worry that I will be tired of it after one season. I want a piece that I can wear long-term.
> 
> Here are some examples of non-mink pieces:
> http://m.neimanmarcus.com/#product?itemid=prod162670127
> http://m.saks.com/pd.jsp?FOLDER<>fo...8&P_name=MILLY&N=306580856+1556&bmUID=k7f_Und



Damn those are some expensive Fox fur vests, plus they are made in China.....


----------



## Flip88

Myrkur said:


> Damn those are some expensive Fox fur vests, plus they are made in China.....



I do like that mink one actually.


----------



## Kitty S.

Flip88 said:


> I do like that mink one actually.


 


Myrkur said:


> Damn those are some expensive Fox fur vests, plus they are made in China.....


 


Prada_Princess said:


> A couple of things - I agree that mink is more timeless. Nothing wrong with fox at all (I like them both) but I do like the mink one more.
> 
> The mink one is more expensive than the others so that too might be a factor.
> 
> I really believe that in 30 years time you will still be able to wear the mink - it will out live the foxes. Having said that the foxes will last year's anyway.
> 
> I like them all, but IMO - mink.


 


papertiger said:


> Out of these the Saks mink is certainty the winner, I like that it has a wing collar too.
> 
> Nothing wrong with fox, but I've never seen one look great as a waistcoat/gilet/vest.
> 
> Sheared sheepskin/shearling is a better bet and may oblige if you really want a hood or want a more 'fun' statement look but personally _that_ 'MINK' is enough statement and it will last you years and can be worn with jeans, over evening dresses and under coats, all-round perfection


 
Thank you all, ladies! Looks like we have a consensus I am working with the Saks SA to bring in my size for the mink vest (it looks like the one I posted, but it's a zipper front rather than hooks, which I would have preferred. I wonder if that can be altered in the future?). Very excited over it. Hope it will work out. Thank you all again very much!


----------



## Perfect Day

Kitty S. said:


> Thank you all, ladies! Looks like we have a consensus I am working with the Saks SA to bring in my size for the mink vest (it looks like the one I posted, but it's a zipper front rather than hooks, which I would have preferred. I wonder if that can be altered in the future?). Very excited over it. Hope it will work out. Thank you all again very much!



How did you get on? Hope it worked for you.


----------



## Cafesoir

Hello, ladies! I really need your help. I'm thinking of getting one of those mink coats (I live in a very cold climate).
So, what do you think?


----------



## Kitty S.

Perfect Day said:


> How did you get on? Hope it worked for you.




Thanks for asking! It took a while bc the SA had to get it twice to go two size down for me. So I had to make two additional trips to the store. But when buying something expensive and a long term investment item, one just had to take the time to get it right.
I love the vest! I think the quality is superb. However it hangs long on me (I am petite) and the zipper gets caught in the long fur. That made me hesitate a little, but I am keeping it bc it's a beautiful classic piece. Hope it's the right decision.


----------



## Flip88

Cafesoir said:


> Hello, ladies! I really need your help. I'm thinking of getting one of those mink coats (I live in a very cold climate).
> So, what do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2390055
> View attachment 2390056



I like them both. Is the hood on the second one sable? I prefer that one.


----------



## Flip88

Kitty S. said:


> Thanks for asking! It took a while bc the SA had to get it twice to go two size down for me. So I had to make two additional trips to the store. But when buying something expensive and a long term investment item, one just had to take the time to get it right.
> I love the vest! I think the quality is superb. However it hangs long on me (I am petite) and the zipper gets caught in the long fur. That made me hesitate a little, but I am keeping it bc it's a beautiful classic piece. Hope it's the right decision.



Im sure you did. A classic as you say. Congratulations.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Cafesoir said:


> Hello, ladies! I really need your help. I'm thinking of getting one of those mink coats (I live in a very cold climate).
> So, what do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2390055
> View attachment 2390056



I do prefer the second one too.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Kitty S. said:


> Thanks for asking! It took a while bc the SA had to get it twice to go two size down for me. So I had to make two additional trips to the store. But when buying something expensive and a long term investment item, one just had to take the time to get it right.
> I love the vest! I think the quality is superb. However it hangs long on me (I am petite) and the zipper gets caught in the long fur. That made me hesitate a little, but I am keeping it bc it's a beautiful classic piece. Hope it's the right decision.



Congratulations.  Im made up for you. Good call getting it right by the way - it will be worth the effort over time.


----------



## BarbAga

20s here today, yeaaa  coat weather. Now to figure where to go. haha


 Cafesoir, either choice is fabulas.


----------



## Prada_Princess

BarbAga said:


> 20s here today, yeaaa  coat weather. Now to figure where to go. haha
> 
> 
> Cafesoir, either choice is fabulas.



All dressed up and nowhere to go


----------



## Perfect Day

Kitty S. said:


> Thanks for asking! It took a while bc the SA had to get it twice to go two size down for me. So I had to make two additional trips to the store. But when buying something expensive and a long term investment item, one just had to take the time to get it right.
> I love the vest! I think the quality is superb. However it hangs long on me (I am petite) and the zipper gets caught in the long fur. That made me hesitate a little, but I am keeping it bc it's a beautiful classic piece. Hope it's the right decision.



Been away for a while hence an apology for my delay in replying.  Congratulations - it will look perfect I am sure. Well done in your persistence in getting it right.


----------



## Perfect Day

Cafesoir said:


> Hello, ladies! I really need your help. I'm thinking of getting one of those mink coats (I live in a very cold climate).
> So, what do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2390055
> View attachment 2390056



What is the price of these? I am not convinced about the colour but then sometimes these things look very different when seen worn.


----------



## Cafesoir

Perfect Day said:


> What is the price of these? I am not convinced about the colour but then sometimes these things look very different when seen worn.




It's around $3000


----------



## Prada_Princess

Cafesoir said:


> It's around $3000



I would say check the quality of the pelts, female pelts are considered better quality, check the fitting of the coat - mink can either look amazing or unflattering. If the fur passes both tests then, for that price, why not go for it?


----------



## Perfect Day

Cafesoir said:


> It's around $3000



Perhaps an investment to be made then?


----------



## Cafesoir

Perfect Day said:


> Perhaps an investment to be made then?




I was just wondering if this style fits a girl 23y.o.


----------



## Perfect Day

Cafesoir said:


> I was just wondering if this style fits a girl 23y.o.



I dont see why not tbh


----------



## Chrismis

I would love to get my hands on this. Has anyone seen this or something similar anywhere?


----------



## papertiger

Chrismis said:


> I would love to get my hands on this. Has anyone seen this or something similar anywhere?



In Cali there's this slightly shorter one from Torso at ($800) http://www.1stdibs.com/fashion/clot...wny-saks-fifth-avenue-mink-stole/id-v_135052/ 


If you're not in a hurry I'm sure you can find one for less, plenty of stoles and short mink jackets this time of year on on Eb*y and Et*y etc. Look for the additional quality details like great shaping, good quality silk lining, generous pelts and fine finishing.


----------



## Chrismis

papertiger said:


> In Cali there's this slightly shorter one from Torso at ($800) http://www.1stdibs.com/fashion/clot...wny-saks-fifth-avenue-mink-stole/id-v_135052/
> 
> 
> If you're not in a hurry I'm sure you can find one for less, plenty of stoles and short mink jackets this time of year on on Eb*y and Et*y etc. Look for the additional quality details like great shaping, good quality silk lining, generous pelts and fine finishing.




Thank you so much. Following up on this ASAP.


----------



## Flip88

Chrismis said:


> Thank you so much. Following up on this ASAP.



Good luck - its lovely


----------



## Perfect Day

Chrismis said:


> I would love to get my hands on this. Has anyone seen this or something similar anywhere?



I really like it. This fur looks vintage to me so I suggest thrift or Eb*y. Any decent furrier will be able to recreate this though - take a picture into a local one.


----------



## Chrismis

Perfect Day said:


> I really like it. This fur looks vintage to me so I suggest thrift or Eb*y. Any decent furrier will be able to recreate this though - take a picture into a local one.


 
I've been on Etsy and Ebay all weekend, lol. Havent found what I want yet but those are a great start. Thanks!


----------



## Jujuma

I was on awhile ago asking questions about remodeling a hand me down fur. I took the plunge but instead of remodeling I ended up trading in. I loved the coat the furrier showed me as a pattern for mine but I had male skins and I was worried it wouldn't turn out as nice as the one in the store so I bought new. So excited, love it. Don't have it yet, being monogrammed. Hoping it stays nice and cold. Never thought I'd wish for a cold winter!


----------



## Flip88

Jujuma said:


> I was on awhile ago asking questions about remodeling a hand me down fur. I took the plunge but instead of remodeling I ended up trading in. I loved the coat the furrier showed me as a pattern for mine but I had male skins and I was worried it wouldn't turn out as nice as the one in the store so I bought new. So excited, love it. Don't have it yet, being monogrammed. Hoping it stays nice and cold. Never thought I'd wish for a cold winter!



Yeah!  I am sure you chose well.  Looking forward to a reveal


----------



## Flip88

Chrismis said:


> I've been on Etsy and Ebay all weekend, lol. Havent found what I want yet but those are a great start. Thanks!



Good luck dear


----------



## Perfect Day

Jujuma said:


> I was on awhile ago asking questions about remodeling a hand me down fur. I took the plunge but instead of remodeling I ended up trading in. I loved the coat the furrier showed me as a pattern for mine but I had male skins and I was worried it wouldn't turn out as nice as the one in the store so I bought new. So excited, love it. Don't have it yet, being monogrammed. Hoping it stays nice and cold. Never thought I'd wish for a cold winter!



Congratulations on your great news. Here is to a cold winter


----------



## Jujuma

Don't have my coat yet but here is a picture of me trying on. Some slight alterations being done.


----------



## phillj12

Jujuma said:


> Don't have my coat yet but here is a picture of me trying on. Some slight alterations being done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2417792




So cute! What a beautiful coat!


----------



## Perfect Day

Jujuma said:


> Don't have my coat yet but here is a picture of me trying on. Some slight alterations being done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2417792



Its lovely. Id like to see it post alterations too. It suits you .... congratulations &#9733;


----------



## Prada_Princess

Jujuma said:


> Don't have my coat yet but here is a picture of me trying on. Some slight alterations being done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2417792



It looks lovely - congrats.


----------



## Elina0408

Jujuma said:


> Don't have my coat yet but here is a picture of me trying on. Some slight alterations being done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2417792



This looks great! Congratulations!


----------



## Kitty S.

Jujuma said:


> Don't have my coat yet but here is a picture of me trying on. Some slight alterations being done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2417792




It looks lovely! Great choice! Congrats!


----------



## papertiger

Jujuma said:


> Don't have my coat yet but here is a picture of me trying on. Some slight alterations being done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2417792



It's great. Glamorous enough to wear for the evening and something you could also wear every cold day too


----------



## Jujuma

Thanks everyone! Yes, I'm very happy with my choice. The second I put it on it felt like mine, so light and soft. I really like that you can wear it with jeans or dress it up. The alterations are very small ones. I'm not sure about the button so they're pulling some more fore me to look at and I'm still thinking about sleeve length. I'm not sure if I should make them 3/4's, another jacket I tried on had that length and I liked it a lot too. It's being monogrammed now so I'll look at buttons after that. The more I look at it, the more I think I might keep it as is, it really felt like it was made for me when I put it on. That's why I couldn't take the chance of a remodel, I knew I would never love it. Glad everyone approves! Very excited, really didn't think I'd end up buying new. Plus I got an excellent trade in price!


----------



## Perfect Day

I would not shorten the sleeves tbh - leave it a while as you can always change in a few months but harder to go back once done.


----------



## Kitty S.

Perfect Day said:


> I would not shorten the sleeves tbh - leave it a while as you can always change in a few months but harder to go back once done.




+1. Echo what she said.


----------



## Flip88

Perfect Day said:


> I would not shorten the sleeves tbh - leave it a while as you can always change in a few months but harder to go back once done.



Echo +1 also


----------



## inspiredgem

Jujuma said:


> Don't have my coat yet but here is a picture of me trying on. Some slight alterations being done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2417792



It's beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## Jujuma

Great advice about the sleeves. The original style I had in mind when I started this journey was one of a coat I had seen in Saks. It was shorter, a lot, with three quarter sleeves. They had one almost like it at the furrier but the shorter length was not flattering on me and this one seemed more versatile day to night. I guess I have those sleeves stuck in my head, but everyone is right. Much better to wait. I told them I wasn't in a rush to get it because I was going to be good and not wear it till after Christmas, but now I'm feeling kinda naughty and it's suppose to get cold next week. I called and now they're just monograming so hopefully done soon. I never really thought I'd get a mink but my mom gave me the not too old of a one to remodel then about a month ago I was going for my morning coffee on a cold morning and a woman ran in with just sweats and this gorgeous comfy looking mink and she just looked so, I don't even know what word I would use, but it def stepped her sweats to a new level LOL. I just knew I couldn't let the one in my closet go to waste.  My BFF was with me the first time I put this one on and she said she knew from that second it would be the one I would end up with, I just feel like it was really meant to be. And yes, I'm still justifying the purchase to myself.


----------



## butterfly 86

.


----------



## Jujuma

butterfly 86 said:


> .




Beautiful pictures. Love the gray pullover and the brown jacket. I love the button in the second picture, hummmmm....


----------



## Flip88

Some nice minks yes - hard to pick a favourite.  By the way there are some lovely minks on farfetch website - with shortened sleeves but I think you did the right thing resisting that temptation.


----------



## butterfly 86

..


----------



## butterfly 86

...


----------



## BarbAga

Odd that they are putting the handbags over their fur. I am so careful not to do that. Just noticed.
 The furs are pretty,  not sure about the uggs with the fur.  Just saying...


----------



## Prada_Princess

BarbAga said:


> Odd that they are putting the handbags over their fur. I am so careful not to do that. Just noticed.
> The furs are pretty,  not sure about the uggs with the fur.  Just saying...



Couldnt agree more. Mink is a very durable fur but I still dont carry bags over it in this way. Uggs with fur I dont like either - but obviously very practical. 

The last mink posted is just amazing.  Long, dark in colour .. .. yes please!


----------



## Jujuma

Flip88 said:


> Some nice minks yes - hard to pick a favourite.  By the way there are some lovely minks on farfetch website - with shortened sleeves but I think you did the right thing resisting that temptation.




Yes me too. It's a nice look but longer is more practical in the long run. Thanks for your help. I never knew you weren't suppose to put your purse straps over mink either. I usually carry mine by hand anyway but I learn so much on this forum!


----------



## Kitty S.

I have a question regarding caring for mink. When I wear my mink pieces, I seem to sweat mostly from my neck and leaving sweat smells on the collars. Is there a way to avoid that from happening (seem particular prone to happen with my vest with a mandarin collar) or to clean it without sending it for cleaning after each wear? 
Thanks in advance for your inputs.


----------



## Jujuma

Kitty S. said:


> I have a question regarding caring for mink. When I wear my mink pieces, I seem to sweat mostly from my neck and leaving sweat smells on the collars. Is there a way to avoid that from happening (seem particular prone to happen with my vest with a mandarin collar) or to clean it without sending it for cleaning after each wear?
> Thanks in advance for your inputs.




I am far from an expert but I think a nice silk scarf should solve your problem, or cashmere if cold.


----------



## Kitty S.

Jujuma said:


> I am far from an expert but I think a nice silk scarf should solve your problem, or cashmere if cold.




Thank you. I thought the same too except I am not a silk scarf type 
Any cleaning suggestion too?


----------



## Prada_Princess

Although mink is so warm it does allow your skin to breathe.  I have never had this problem tbh but I would have thought a scarf would do the trick.


----------



## papertiger

Kitty S. said:


> I have a question regarding caring for mink. When I wear my mink pieces, I seem to sweat mostly from my neck and leaving sweat smells on the collars. Is there a way to avoid that from happening (seem particular prone to happen with my vest with a mandarin collar) or to clean it without sending it for cleaning after each wear?
> Thanks in advance for your inputs.




Check the lining. Perhaps it's part or all synthetic. If it is, I would recommend changing the lining to cotton/silk, you will have to ask a furrier but it shouldn't cost you too much.

You could also put a matching detachable cotton collar inside held by velcro or press studs so  you can wash it separately


----------



## papertiger

BarbAga said:


> Odd that they are putting the handbags over their fur. I am so careful not to do that. Just noticed.
> The furs are pretty,  not sure about the uggs with the fur.  Just saying...





Prada_Princess said:


> Couldnt agree more. Mink is a very durable fur but I still dont carry bags over it in this way. Uggs with fur I dont like either - but obviously very practical.
> 
> The last mink posted is just amazing.  Long, dark in colour .. .. yes please!




OMG, what are they thinking?! 

Not only are bags over furs totally destructive to furs (a rabbit wouldn't last a minute) but it looks AWFUL, even belts can ruin the pile if people are not careful. 

As someone who loves seeing people break 'rules' as avante garde as they dare I'm not saying a word against looking like German soldier walking from the Russian front. I can only think these women have banished all mirrors from their houses and look past all window reflections, transfixed only by the things inside .


----------



## Kitty S.

Prada_Princess said:


> Although mink is so warm it does allow your skin to breathe.  I have never had this problem tbh but I would have thought a scarf would do the trick.







papertiger said:


> Check the lining. Perhaps it's part or all synthetic. If it is, I would recommend changing the lining to cotton/silk, you will have to ask a furrier but it shouldn't cost you too much.
> 
> 
> 
> You could also put a matching detachable cotton collar inside held by velcro or press studs so  you can wash it separately




The lining is not the problem. They are silk and I don't get overheated on my body, just the neck. Seems like I am the only oddball with the issue Thanks for your suggestions. I like the idea of the detachable washable collar, especially if I still can't figure out how to use scarves after some practices@@


----------



## Kitty S.

papertiger said:


> OMG, what are they thinking?!
> 
> Not only are bags over furs totally destructive to furs (a rabbit wouldn't last a minute) but it looks AWFUL, even belts can ruin the pile if people are not careful.
> 
> As someone who loves seeing people break 'rules' as avante garde as they dare I'm not saying a word against looking like German soldier walking from the Russian front. I can only think these women have banished all mirrors from their houses and look past all window reflections, transfixed only by the things inside .




I knew that one is not supposed to carry a handbag over one's furs, but just curious, how is one supposed to carry a handbag if she is a working girl? Luckily for me I drive to work and almost everywhere, but still have to haul my handbag and computer bag from time to time. I try not to carry them over my shoulders too much, but I can't carry them on my hand or wrist for an extensive period of time. 
How about when one is shopping or playing a tourist? I can't imagine having to carry my handbag on my hand all day long either.


----------



## papertiger

Kitty S. said:


> The lining is not the problem. *They are silk* and I don't get overheated on my body, just the neck. *Seems like I am the only oddball with the issue* Thanks for your suggestions. I like the idea of the detachable washable collar, especially if I still can't figure out how to use scarves after some practices@@



Good to hear it's silk, that's great. 

Not completely. I have lived in some very cold climates (as in Arctic) and am naturally a very warm blooded creature. I can overheat, however, I usually find furs (especially the more modern non-padded version, most vintage furs are padded with jute and filling) and shearling very comfortable. Nylon/viscose/rayon etc provoke rivers of sweat, puddles at my feet 

Maybe the fur collars on your coat are double or padded in the traditional way, therefore _incredibly _warm?


----------



## papertiger

Kitty S. said:


> I knew that one is not supposed to carry a handbag over one's furs, but just curious, how is one supposed to carry a handbag if she is a working girl? Luckily for me I drive to work and almost everywhere, but still have to haul my handbag and computer bag from time to time. I try not to carry them over my shoulders too much, but I can't carry them on my hand or wrist for an extensive period of time.
> How about when one is shopping or playing a tourist? I can't imagine having to carry my handbag on my hand all day long either.



If you're someone who needs a shoulder or crossover consider a flattish, smallish handbag worn under your coat. I's hardly ever cold enough to do my coat up and I use my Med Gucci Bright or similar (Hermes Clou de Selle is perfect). For work I use a briefcase/laptop anyway, but it's not the odd moment of placing a bag strap/s over your shoulder that's the prob, it's the rub, rub, rub when moving that will ruin the pile of the coat. 

I can talk, I can see a bald spot developing on the inside of one of my hair calf boots from rubbing the other (must be when I walk). When horses do this their owners buy them brushing boots


----------



## papertiger

Some Basso Pre-fall for you

The last obviously isn't mink but someone once said they'd love something like my purple jacket that has a mink collar, this is pretty close considering although it has a fox one.

Anyway, they're not show stoppers and I'm not that keen on how they've been styles but I do think they're wearable pieces


----------



## papertiger

some Fendi pre-fall '14


----------



## BarbAga

Wow those are some different sorts of fur.


----------



## Kitty S.

papertiger said:


> If you're someone who needs a shoulder or crossover consider a flattish, smallish handbag worn under your coat. I's hardly ever cold enough to do my coat up and I use my Med Gucci Bright or similar (Hermes Clou de Selle is perfect). For work I use a briefcase/laptop anyway, but it's not the odd moment of placing a bag strap/s over your shoulder that's the prob, it's the rub, rub, rub when moving that will ruin the pile of the coat.
> 
> I can talk, I can see a bald spot developing on the inside of one of my hair calf boots from rubbing the other (must be when I walk). When horses do this their owners buy them brushing boots




So if it's a reversal, is it ok to wear a cross body over the silk side?


----------



## Kitty S.

papertiger said:


> Good to hear it's silk, that's great.
> 
> Not completely. I have lived in some very cold climates (as in Arctic) and am naturally a very warm blooded creature. I can overheat, however, I usually find furs (especially the more modern non-padded version, most vintage furs are padded with jute and filling) and shearling very comfortable. Nylon/viscose/rayon etc provoke rivers of sweat, puddles at my feet
> 
> Maybe the fur collars on your coat are double or padded in the traditional way, therefore _incredibly _warm?




I finally realize that my problem is mainly with the mandarin collar of a vest and when I wear my reversible with the mink side inside. In both cases, the furs are touching my neck directly... I guess I'd better learn how to wear silk scarves...


----------



## Prada_Princess

Kitty - glad you have found a solution. 

PaperTiger - those furs are beautiful!  I especially like the Basso ones but to be fair - there is not a fur there that I would not want.


----------



## papertiger

Prada_Princess said:


> Kitty - glad you have found a solution.
> 
> PaperTiger - those furs are beautiful!  I especially like the Basso ones but to be fair - there is not a fur there that I would not want.




Me too, I wouldn't kick any of the Fendis out of bed either


----------



## butterfly 86

.


----------



## BarbAga

Kitty S. said:


> So if it's a reversal, is it ok to wear a cross body over the silk side?



Anything rubbing and causing friction on a fur will breaks the hair down. If it is reverable and leather or some other material is on the outside, coming into contact should be fine. Just dont let it touch or rub on fur.  Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Jujuma

butterfly 86 said:


> .




Who is the blonde? She looks so familiar. Judd Apatow's wife (name? I'm really blanking today!)? Trista Sutter, yes I'm a reality junkie! She looks like a combo of the two and it's driving me nuts! Love the coat!


----------



## Kitty S.

BarbAga said:


> Anything rubbing and causing friction on a fur will breaks the hair down. If it is reverable and leather or some other material is on the outside, coming into contact should be fine. Just dont let it touch or rub on fur.  Hope that makes sense.




Yes, thank you!


----------



## Flip88

butterfly 86 said:


> .



I really like this colour. Nice find.

Blake Lively
Dita


----------



## Perfect Day

butterfly 86 said:


> .



Another fan here - the best color of mink &#9829;


----------



## Flip88

Rihanna in mink,  Dec 11.


----------



## papertiger

Flip88 said:


> Rihanna in mink,  Dec 11.



Great vintage example, she wears it well


----------



## Perfect Day

Yes, although vintage look at those pelts - they look perfect.


----------



## Perfect Day

Kate in mink from last year.


----------



## Flip88

Jamie Chua in her Fendi mink, credit her Instagram account.  If I could swap closets with one person I think it would be Jamie.

I love this outfit and hope you do too.


----------



## BarbAga

I could never pull that color off, but it is lovely on her. Very pretty


----------



## Flip88

BarbAga said:


> I could never pull that color off, but it is lovely on her. Very pretty



As I'm Mrs Clumsy I too would have thay fear in my head all the time


----------



## Perfect Day

Beautiful.  She has an amazing life - travelling around all the time.  I would love to know the cost of her clothes. She has so many Birkins!


----------



## butterfly 86

Jujuma said:


> Who is the blonde? She looks so familiar. Judd Apatow's wife (name? I'm really blanking today!)? Trista Sutter, yes I'm a reality junkie! She looks like a combo of the two and it's driving me nuts! Love the coat!


Actually it's Marija Obrvan, owner of a high end multibrand store in Croatia


----------



## Prada_Princess

Flip88 said:


> Jamie Chua in her Fendi mink, credit her Instagram account.  If I could swap closets with one person I think it would be Jamie.
> 
> I love this outfit and hope you do too.



Love her colour combination with the boots,  charm and fur.


----------



## inspiredgem

I realize that I never posted any pictures of my new coat.  I'm sorry that I'm not a better photographer


----------



## papertiger

inspiredgem said:


> I realize that I never posted any pictures of my new coat.  I'm sorry that I'm not a better photographer





Wow, that coat is _beautiful_, and it suits you soooo well. Full length is so glorious on you


----------



## Perfect Day

inspiredgem said:


> I realize that I never posted any pictures of my new coat.  I'm sorry that I'm not a better photographer



It is perfect.  So pleased for you, bet you feel a million dollars - you certainly look it.  Beautiful.


----------



## inspiredgem

papertiger said:


> Wow, that coat is _beautiful_, and it suits you soooo well. Full length is so glorious on you



Thank you so much!  I'm glad that I decided to give mink another try.  The Blackglama pelts are so soft to the touch and relatively lightweight.  I was worried that a full length coat would be too much for me.



Perfect Day said:


> It is perfect.  So pleased for you, bet you feel a million dollars - you certainly look it.  Beautiful.



Thank you!  I have to admit that I feel like a movie star when I put it on. :sunnies


----------



## Flip88

inspiredgem said:


> Thank you so much!  I'm glad that I decided to give mink another try.  The Blackglama pelts are so soft to the touch and relatively lightweight.  I was worried that a full length coat would be too much for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  I have to admit that I feel like a movie star when I put it on. :sunnies



Yes, this fur is perfect for you. Blaclglama are the best mink pelts known. I believe only 2 percent of pelts meet their grade. 

Congratulations on a fabulous coat!


----------



## Prada_Princess

inspiredgem said:


> Thank you so much!  I'm glad that I decided to give mink another try.  The Blackglama pelts are so soft to the touch and relatively lightweight.  I was worried that a full length coat would be too much for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  I have to admit that I feel like a movie star when I put it on. :sunnies



Fur has that 'movie star' affect. Congratulations again - its beautiful.


----------



## Flip88

Prada_Princess said:


> Fur has that 'movie star' affect. Congratulations again - its beautiful.



Yes, especially a full length one.


----------



## BarbAga

inspiredgem said:


> I realize that I never posted any pictures of my new coat.  I'm sorry that I'm not a better photographer



That looks great on you. Enjoy and congrats.  Beautiful


----------



## inspiredgem

Flip88 said:


> Yes, this fur is perfect for you. Blaclglama are the best mink pelts known. I believe only 2 percent of pelts meet their grade.
> 
> Congratulations on a fabulous coat!





Prada_Princess said:


> Fur has that 'movie star' affect. Congratulations again - its beautiful.





BarbAga said:


> That looks great on you. Enjoy and congrats.  Beautiful



Thank you all for your kind words!


----------



## BarbAga

http://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0035/5652/products/K-668-A_grande.jpg?v=1287174321

Isnt this different and lovely


----------



## Perfect Day

BarbAga said:


> http://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0035/5652/products/K-668-A_grande.jpg?v=1287174321
> 
> Isnt this different and lovely



Im not a fan to be honest but it is different yes.


----------



## BarbAga

Perfect Day said:


> Im not a fan to be honest but it is different yes.



Thats ok.   I think it is really pretty. Not for a first, but just something different.


----------



## Prada_Princess

BarbAga said:


> http://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0035/5652/products/K-668-A_grande.jpg?v=1287174321
> 
> Isnt this different and lovely



I think it is different yes but beyond that only 'okay' to be honest.


----------



## BarbAga

wow, I am surprised no one likes this.  I guess that is what makes the world go round.


----------



## Catsandbags

Hi all! I wanted to share with you my $12 early 1960s mink short coat / jacket. It's a deep chocolate and a very tiny size! It is very tight buttoned with a thick sweater underneath. I picked it up when I was browsing in a charity shop. it was unpriced and they gave it to me for the regular price of jackets in the store. The fur itself is in great condition but the coat has some tears on the inside.


----------



## papertiger

BarbAga said:


> wow, I am surprised no one likes this.  I guess that is what makes the world go round.



I love the shiny brown trim, I'd just prefer it for the entire jasket 

Even an additional different type of fur/colour of fur is not as fashionable any more in the mainstream (funky crazy designer stuff aside). An SM told me the mahogany mink with fox collar and cuffs (I bought 3 years ago) wouldn't have been on sale a couple of years before. The only new furs I see still selling are the ultimate classics in premium pelts. Although fur coats are more classic than others, there are definite trends.


----------



## horse17

not sure if Im in the right thread...heres my question...I saw a gorgeous fur jacket/cape at bloomingdales. It was a high end designer and the SA told me it was European mink....it is dark brown, very soft, with short hair...looks like sheared mink.....when I looked at the label it said 100% samtweisel......???...Im assuming it is the weasel?...I dont know anything about that type of fur, but the coat is beautiful...any thoughts?
thx


----------



## Flip88

Catsandbags said:


> Hi all! I wanted to share with you my $12 early 1960s mink short coat / jacket. It's a deep chocolate and a very tiny size! It is very tight buttoned with a thick sweater underneath. I picked it up when I was browsing in a charity shop. it was unpriced and they gave it to me for the regular price of jackets in the store. The fur itself is in great condition but the coat has some tears on the inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2446428



Its beautiful and a real bargain! Congratulations &#9829;


----------



## Flip88

horse17 said:


> not sure if Im in the right thread...heres my question...I saw a gorgeous fur jacket/cape at bloomingdales. It was a high end designer and the SA told me it was European mink....it is dark brown, very soft, with short hair...looks like sheared mink.....when I looked at the label it said 100% samtweisel......???...Im assuming it is the weasel?...I dont know anything about that type of fur, but the coat is beautiful...any thoughts?
> thx



Sounds like weasel from the description (amd weasel fur is lovely too) but impossible to confirm without a pic.


----------



## horse17

Flip88 said:


> Sounds like weasel from the description (amd weasel fur is lovely too) but impossible to confirm without a pic.




ok, here is the pic...I hope it uploads


----------



## papertiger

Catsandbags said:


> Hi all! I wanted to share with you my $12 early 1960s mink short coat / jacket. It's a deep chocolate and a very tiny size! It is very tight buttoned with a thick sweater underneath. I picked it up when I was browsing in a charity shop. it was unpriced and they gave it to me for the regular price of jackets in the store. The fur itself is in great condition but the coat has some tears on the inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2446428



Very cute! 

Tears to the lining are nothing to worry about, simply sew or change the lining if too far gone, it might indicate an earlier repair to the outer (fur) but if it was a bargain just enjoy.


----------



## papertiger

horse17 said:


> not sure if Im in the right thread...heres my question...I saw a gorgeous fur jacket/cape at bloomingdales. It was a high end designer and the SA told me it was European mink....it is dark brown, very soft, with short hair...looks like sheared mink.....when I looked at the label it said 100% samtweisel......???...Im assuming it is the weasel?...I dont know anything about that type of fur, but the coat is beautiful...any thoughts?
> thx



Samt means velvet in German 

Wiesal is weasel in German (did you spell it correctly do you think or guess?)

Sheared fur in a pic could be coney, mink, dyed weasel or even fox. High end will actually say on a label.  Don't 'go there' if it just says 'real fur'. Origin (country of) and species should be evidenced. 

Love the design btw.


----------



## horse17

papertiger said:


> Samt means velvet in German
> 
> Wiesal is weasel in German (did you spell it correctly do you think or guess?)
> 
> Sheared fur in a pic could be coney, mink, dyed weasel or even fox. High end will actually say on a label.  Don't 'go there' if it just says 'real fur'. Origin (country of) and species should be evidenced.
> 
> Love the design btw.



thankyou...it does say 100% samtwiesel..it also says velvet weasel....it is a german designer....I love it and I have never heard of weasel used as a fur..but it looks and feels soooo soft, I would mistake it for sheared mink...


----------



## papertiger

horse17 said:


> thankyou...it does say *100% samtwiesel*..it also says velvet weasel....it is a german designer....I love it and I have never heard of weasel used as a fur..but it looks and feels soooo soft, I would mistake it for sheared mink...



Ah, there you go! Lovely. 

Perhaps 'velvet' is a German euphemism for sheared (certainly more romantic). Lots of great furriers and designers are German.   Anyway, let us know if you do get it, I can see that it will be very practical as well as good looking. I am sure we would all love to see modelling pics, no mind _at all_ it's not mink


----------



## horse17

papertiger said:


> Ah, there you go! Lovely.
> 
> Perhaps 'velvet' is a German euphemism for sheared (certainly more romantic). Lots of great furriers and designers are German.   Anyway, let us know if you do get it, I can see that it will be very practical as well as good looking. I am sure we would all love to see modelling pics, no mind _at all_ it's not mink




I did get it!...I just wasn't sure about what it was that I got in terms of the fur....I love the design as it is very light and easy to wear...esp dressy with pants...


...so is weasel a real low end type fur?..


----------



## horse17

^ I should also say that the SA tried to pass it off as "European mink"..thats why I was confused when I read the tag on the inside lining...


----------



## papertiger

horse17 said:


> I did get it!...I just wasn't sure about what it was that I got in terms of the fur....I love the design as it is very light and easy to wear...esp dressy with pants...
> 
> 
> ...so is weasel a real low end type fur?..



Not at all, it's always been a traditional and accepted fur, mostly used as a mink substitute. Now often used on many more up-to-date creations at Hockley London. All furs have their place and I I'd rather have your beautiful coat than some of the feathered fox things that can still cost thousands. 



horse17 said:


> ^ I should also say that the SA tried to pass it off as "*European mink*"..thats why I was confused when I read the tag on the inside lining...



 I know that Mink is native to the US and the best and darkest mink tends to come from there and I've heard of Chinese Mink but European mink is, um...I think, MINK


----------



## horse17

papertiger said:


> Not at all, it's always been a traditional and accepted fur, mostly used as a mink substitute. Now often used on many more up-to-date creations at Hockley London. All furs have their place and I I'd rather have your beautiful coat than some of the feathered fox things that can still cost thousands.
> 
> 
> 
> I know that Mink is native to the US and the best and darkest mink tends to come from there and I've heard of Chinese Mink but European mink is, um...I think, MINK


thanks for your reply...ok, Im going to keep it!.....at least I know its "real" something!!


----------



## Prada_Princess

horse17 said:


> ok, here is the pic...I hope it uploads



Oh wow, its beautiful.  I have experienced weasel at Hockley myself - felt great.


----------



## horse17

Prada_Princess said:


> Oh wow, its beautiful.  I have experienced weasel at Hockley myself - felt great.




thankyou!....yes, its verrry soft


----------



## inspiredgem

horse17 said:


> ok, here is the pic...I hope it uploads



I love it!  It looks so soft!


----------



## horse17

inspiredgem said:


> I love it!  It looks so soft!


Thankyou!.....


----------



## Perfect Day

horse17 said:


> ok, here is the pic...I hope it uploads



Wow! Im very impressed. Congratulations.


----------



## Flip88

horse17 said:


> ok, here is the pic...I hope it uploads



Beautiful!  Love the colour and the style.


----------



## Flip88

Spring 14, Atelier Versace, credit - www.sagafurs.com

I love this colour!!!

They have started to post some nice furs from the spring collections (link below).

http://www.sagafurs.com/en/catwalk_gallery?item_id=19579


----------



## Perfect Day

Flip88 said:


> Spring 14, Atelier Versace, credit - www.sagafurs.com
> 
> I love this colour!!!
> 
> They have started to post some nice furs from the spring collections (link below).
> 
> http://www.sagafurs.com/en/catwalk_gallery?item_id=19579



Wow!


----------



## Kitty S.

Flip88 said:


> Spring 14, Atelier Versace, credit - www.sagafurs.com
> 
> I love this colour!!!
> 
> They have started to post some nice furs from the spring collections (link below).
> 
> http://www.sagafurs.com/en/catwalk_gallery?item_id=19579




Love the pieces by Yiqing Yin too at this link you shared!


----------



## Flip88

Kitty S. said:


> Love the pieces by Yiqing Yin too at this link you shared!



Me too,  sadly there are only three photos on the site.

For the ease of others - here they are


----------



## Flip88

A dyed mink from Tess Van Ghert, a London boutique store.  Sadly you cannot see the full jacket but the colour just struct me as incredible. I dont think I have seen this colour since Gucci paraded alkost neon minks in a show maybe 5 years ago.

This picture is from Instagram @tessvanghert


----------



## Prada_Princess

Flip88 said:


> A dyed mink from Tess Van Ghert, a London boutique store.  Sadly you cannot see the full jacket but the colour just struct me as incredible. I dont think I have seen this colour since Gucci paraded alkost neon minks in a show maybe 5 years ago.
> 
> This picture is from Instagram @tessvanghert



Flip they have other colours too but a poor website which doesnt show them. I dont visit London as much as I used to but Ive never even beem in there to be honest.


----------



## crazyforhermess

its really beautiful.


----------



## Kitty S.

Mink at Saks Fur Salon (and other furs there too) going down to 65% off starting this Thursday (pre-sale started already), plus double points and 12 month no interest promo! 
I am so tempted...it's terrible!


----------



## Gina212

I just wanted to play and show off my vintage mink


----------



## BarbAga

Gina212 said:


> I just wanted to play and show off my vintage mink



Adorable.


----------



## Flip88

Kitty S. said:


> Mink at Saks Fur Salon (and other furs there too) going down to 65% off starting this Thursday (pre-sale started already), plus double points and 12 month no interest promo!
> I am so tempted...it's terrible!



If I was in US I would be down there.  There are some really good bargains around in London and obviously 'across the pond' too. I suspect a certain someone might regret not popping in 







Gina212 said:


> I just wanted to play and show off my vintage mink



Its beautiful yes, I really like it.


----------



## Perfect Day

Gina212 said:


> I just wanted to play and show off my vintage mink



Gorgeous!


----------



## Prada_Princess

Gina212 said:


> I just wanted to play and show off my vintage mink



Its really nice - congratulations.  Will you wear it only for formal / dress up? Might it work casually do you think? Its really nice.


----------



## Kitty S.




----------



## Kitty S.

Oops, sent by mistake!  I had questions attached to the pics...
I am tempted by buy this jacket (top picture) bc its pricing and bc it's blue iris (just can't resist bleu iris ). Does it look overwhelming on me? 
My other question to you lovely experts is, does it look too similar to the blue iris that I already own (bottom pic)? 
Any reply would be appreciated!


----------



## Gina212

Prada_Princess said:


> Its really nice - congratulations.  Will you wear it only for formal / dress up? Might it work casually do you think? Its really nice.



Thanks!  I want to wear it casually (because I want to wear it all the time) and I have seen pictures of women wearing minks like the one I have with jeans so I am going to try that.


----------



## Perfect Day

Kitty S. said:


> Oops, sent by mistake!  I had questions attached to the pics...
> I am tempted by buy this jacket (top picture) bc its pricing and bc it's blue iris (just can't resist bleu iris ). Does it look overwhelming on me?
> My other question to you lovely experts is, does it look too similar to the blue iris that I already own (bottom pic)?
> Any reply would be appreciated!



I really like it but Im not sure it fits perfectly.  It might not need much adjustment but I think it requres some. In itself the fur is beautiful. 







Gina212 said:


> Thanks!  I want to wear it casually (because I want to wear it all the time) and I have seen pictures of women wearing minks like the one I have with jeans so I am going to try that.



Oh you must. The days of furs being worn by older woman just at formal events are well and truly gone. This will definitely work as you suggest.


----------



## Perfect Day

Chiara Ferraghi in Milan in mink.

Thank you (and credit to) Jula from Socialtes in Hermes.


----------



## Kitty S.

Perfect Day said:


> I really like it but Im not sure it fits perfectly.  It might not need much adjustment but I think it requres some. In itself the fur is beautiful.



Thank you, Perfect Day! Yes, it's too big on me, so alteration is a must. Good eyes! If you don't mind answering, do you think it's too similar to the one I already own (bottom pic of the two)?


----------



## Kitty S.

Gina212 said:


> Thanks!  I want to wear it casually (because I want to wear it all the time) and I have seen pictures of women wearing minks like the one I have with jeans so I am going to try that.




You should definitely wear it as often as you like to. Congrats on your first fur! If you are like me, this will not be the last


----------



## Flip88

Kitty S. said:


> View attachment 2512438
> 
> View attachment 2512439



I actually really like both coats. I agree the first is too large on you and I do think it is probably too similar to yours. If you are in the hunt for another mink then I would suggest a different colour - various colours of greys are popular.


----------



## Kitty S.

Flip88 said:


> I actually really like both coats. I agree the first is too large on you and I do think it is probably too similar to yours. If you are in the hunt for another mink then I would suggest a different colour - various colours of greys are popular.




Thank you for sharing your opinions. I also bought a steel grey dyed mink short jacket this season, that's why I am hesitant to buy this blue iris. But the price of it is just too good to let go... I try not to buy unless I love it though... I will bring my other jackets in to compare colors at your advice. Thanks!


----------



## Perfect Day

Kitty S. said:


> Thank you, Perfect Day! Yes, it's too big on me, so alteration is a must. Good eyes! If you don't mind answering, do you think it's too similar to the one I already own (bottom pic of the two)?



It is fairly similar yes but, it the price is right you might just live to regret not buying it. The style will always be 'fashionable' so it will last for such a long time.

Good luck and let me know what you decided.


----------



## Perfect Day

Versace went with bi colour of mink at their recent show I really like all of these. The first two are mink and the third Im unsure.

@versace_official


----------



## Flip88

Perfect Day said:


> Versace went with bi colour of mink at their recent show I really like all of these. The first two are mink and the third Im unsure.
> 
> @versace_official



Those Versace (top two) ones are really nice. 

Some more mink from Milan courtesy of Les Copains. Credit - sagafurs . com.  Far less dramatic than Versace's efforts - in some ways plain but I think classic.


----------



## Perfect Day

Yes, liking those Flip.

Simonette Ravizza,  Fall 2014 collection


----------



## Perfect Day

Gucci, mink sweater, Fall 13/14

Ftv


----------



## Perfect Day

A selection of mink from Mendel. Again Fall 14-15, Ftv.


----------



## Perfect Day




----------



## papertiger

Perfect Day said:


> A selection of mink from Mendel. Again Fall 14-15, Ftv.



1 and 3 are fabulous. People often dismiss fur with leather inserts but these coats are GREAT for durability


----------



## papertiger

Perfect Day said:


> Yes, liking those Flip.
> 
> Simonette Ravizza,  Fall 2014 collection



All totally TDF and even though a little different, wearable for years and years


----------



## Julide

Flip88 said:


> Those Versace (top two) ones are really nice.
> 
> Some more mink from Milan courtesy of Les Copains. Credit - sagafurs . com.  Far less dramatic than Versace's efforts - in some ways plain but I think classic.



I am boring but I love these!!


----------



## Kitty S.

Perfect Day said:


>




I love this!


----------



## Perfect Day

Julide said:


> I am boring but I love these!!



Not boring at all - classic is classic 

Nice to see so many positive responses.


----------



## Perfect Day

Carmen Marc Volvo (black one)
Betsy Johnson (red)
Altuzara (the patterned one)

All from Fall 14/15

Hope you like ;


----------



## Perfect Day

Angelo Marani, Fall 14/15


----------



## Prada_Princess

Perfect Day said:


> Angelo Marani, Fall 14/15



Some great finds here. I especially like these minks - different yet not too unusual.


----------



## Flip88

Thank you for taking the time to do this PD. Many beautiful furs in those.


----------



## Julide

Perfect Day said:


> Not boring at all - classic is classic
> 
> Nice to see so many positive responses.



True!Thank you for posting these pictures. Please keep them coming!!


----------



## Kitty S.

julide said:


> true!thank you for posting these pictures. Please keep them coming!!




+1


----------



## Perfect Day

Lanvin, Fall 14/15. 

Some mink here including a lovely cross mink.  As fox fur featured so heavily in almost every Fall collection I added a little for you ladies - hope not considered too OT.


----------



## Perfect Day

Gucci :thumbup:


----------



## Perfect Day

Cédric Charlier Fall 2014-15 Collection


----------



## Perfect Day

Alena Akhmadullina Fall 2014 Collection


----------



## Perfect Day

Blugirl, Fall 14.


----------



## Perfect Day

Christian Dior minks, Fall 14/15.


----------



## BarbAga

wow, beautiful to look at.  
Some of them are pure art. Very pretty, thank you for posting these eye candy.


----------



## Perfect Day

Caroline de Maigbet in a Fendi mink.  Crefit her Istagram account.


----------



## Kitty S.

Perfect Day said:


> Caroline de Maigbet in a Fendi mink.  Crefit her Istagram account.




She carries it off so well! Nice.


----------



## Perfect Day

Pucci in Milan, Fall 14/15.


----------



## Flip88

Perfect Day said:


> Caroline de Maigbet in a Fendi mink.  Crefit her Istagram account.



Thanks PD for all your effort. This mink is such fun. &#9829;


----------



## Ginger Tea

Perfect Day said:


> Pucci in Milan, Fall 14/15.




Nice!


----------



## Perfect Day

Im not generally a Jean Paul Gauthier fan actually but here is a mink from his Fall 14/15 collection which I really like.

Thank you for your kind compliments.


----------



## BarbAga

That is really pretty. Is it leather strips?  for sure wearable.


----------



## Perfect Day

BarbAga said:


> That is really pretty. Is it leather strips?  for sure wearable.



Yes I think it is.


----------



## BarbAga

Perfect Day said:


> Yes I think it is.



Wow that is really pretty


----------



## Perfect Day

Jean Paul Gauthier,  Fall 14/15. 

I love this mink Union Jack piece!


----------



## Perfect Day

The mink is the black jacket ~ Valentin Yudashkin, Paris, Fall 14-15.  The other is a fox number I just liked from the same collection.


----------



## Julide

Perfect Day said:


> The mink is the black jacket ~ Valentin Yudashkin, Paris, Fall 14-15.  The other is a fox number I just liked from the same collection.



Love the fox too!!


----------



## Prada_Princess

Yes I love that fox too! Thanks Perfect Day.


----------



## Perfect Day

Julide said:


> Love the fox too!!



You are welcome
- me too






Prada_Princess said:


> Yes I love that fox too! Thanks Perfect Day.



&#9829; PP

Fox seemed to be the most popular fur for the runway shows. I wonder if it has actually overtaken mink as the most popular fur? It was literally everywhere but then there was not too much silverfox for some reason.


----------



## Flip88

I also noticed that fox featured much more than mink.


----------



## crazyforhermess

Is there a different  between these two in terms of keeping warm?  I do like the fluffiness of fox furs too and sometime I thought it's chinchilla 




Flip88 said:


> I also noticed that fox featured much more than mink.


----------



## Flip88

crazyforhermess said:


> Is there a different  between these two in terms of keeping warm?  I do like the fluffiness of fox furs too and sometime I thought it's chinchilla



Hi Crazy!

I think that mink and fox are both extremely warm. I suppose its just personal choice and I know what you mean about the 'fluffiness' of it. Actually fox looks amazing in the wind for that reason I always think. Neither really look, nor feel, like chinchilla though. Have a look at the chinchilla in action thread - that fur is very distinctive.


----------



## crazyforhermess

will do!


Flip88 said:


> Hi Crazy!
> 
> I think that mink and fox are both extremely warm. I suppose its just personal choice and I know what you mean about the 'fluffiness' of it. Actually fox looks amazing in the wind for that reason I always think. Neither really look, nor feel, like chinchilla though. Have a look at the chinchilla in action thread - that fur is very distinctive.


----------



## Prada_Princess

crazyforhermess said:


> will do!



Oh if you havent seen it you will need to sit down first. Be prepared to be blown away!


----------



## crazyforhermess

I know, thats why my DH is getting worried. I need a brake.




Prada_Princess said:


> Oh if you havent seen it you will need to sit down first. Be prepared to be blown away!


----------



## Flip88

crazyforhermess said:


> I know, thats why my DH is getting worried. I need a brake.



Ha ha - life is short. Take that brake off


----------



## Kitty S.

Has anyone seen a reversible mink coat that is not sheared? I am assuming that it's not preferred due to the bulkiness. Other than that, is there other potential pitfall?


----------



## Perfect Day

Kitty S. said:


> Has anyone seen a reversible mink coat that is not sheared? I am assuming that it's not preferred due to the bulkiness. Other than that, is there other potential pitfall?



I have only seen sheared ones. I wonder if the fur would be rather itchy on the inside?


----------



## Julide

Perfect Day said:


> I have only seen sheared ones. I wonder if the fur would be rather itchy on the inside?



That or if the fur hairs would get crushed? I have a fur gilet and I like to layer it under things, the fur store told me to let it hang for a day after wearing to let the hairs revive, I guess for lack of a better word. I think longs hairs on a reversible would be subject to this same problem too. I know that there is a specific word for this but sadlyI can't remember it now!!:shame:


----------



## Flip88

Kitty S. said:


> Has anyone seen a reversible mink coat that is not sheared? I am assuming that it's not preferred due to the bulkiness. Other than that, is there other potential pitfall?



I have seen non sheared mink in reversible but rarely. I share your concerns but I suppose a furrier will know for sure. I do own a rabbit fur coat with the 'fur' on the inside - it feels amazing on the skin!


----------



## Flip88

An unusual mink displayed which was screen printed with a pink type of fabric paint. I am not sure I actually like it but I suppose it will appeal to some. I just my fur to look like fur if you know what I mean.

This was a design by Altynai Osmoeva recently.


----------



## Kitty S.

Perfect Day said:


> I have only seen sheared ones. I wonder if the fur would be rather itchy on the inside?





Julide said:


> That or if the fur hairs would get crushed? I have a fur gilet and I like to layer it under things, the fur store told me to let it hang for a day after wearing to let the hairs revive, I guess for lack of a better word. I think longs hairs on a reversible would be subject to this same problem too. I know that there is a specific word for this but sadlyI can't remember it now!!:shame:





Flip88 said:


> I have seen non sheared mink in reversible but rarely. I share your concerns but I suppose a furrier will know for sure. I do own a rabbit fur coat with the 'fur' on the inside - it feels amazing on the skin!



Thanks for your responses and sharing your knowledge! I am meeting with a furrier this weekend about alteration on the blue iris that I have shown you before, and thought that if I am making alteration on it, maybe I should make it reversible? I love blue iris, but it's not a color that I would get to wear to work on daily basis. I still on the fence about keeping it because of that. So my logics goes, if I can make it reversible, maybe I will get more use out of it... 
Anyway, many thanks for your helpful opinions, I will bring up these concerns with the furrier. And if you think it's a bad idea to make it reversible, please feel free letting me know!


----------



## Prada_Princess

Kitty S. said:


> Has anyone seen a reversible mink coat that is not sheared? I am assuming that it's not preferred due to the bulkiness. Other than that, is there other potential pitfall?



Cant say I have seen them either. Good luck.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Kitty S. said:


> Thanks for your responses and sharing your knowledge! I am meeting with a furrier this weekend about alteration on the blue iris that I have shown you before, and thought that if I am making alteration on it, maybe I should make it reversible? I love blue iris, but it's not a color that I would get to wear to work on daily basis. I still on the fence about keeping it because of that. So my logics goes, if I can make it reversible, maybe I will get more use out of it...
> Anyway, many thanks for your helpful opinions, I will bring up these concerns with the furrier. And if you think it's a bad idea to make it reversible, please feel free letting me know!



Please let us know how you get on - I suspect a few others would be interested to know the answer also.


----------



## Kitty S.

Ok reporting back- I was told by the furrier that mink is the perfect fur for reversible, sheared or not sheared are the same. In fact he said they always offer to make their clients' coats reversible when they are brought in for storage. I was surprised to hear that. The furrier supplies all the furs for Saks.

As for my piece, I am still debating what to do. It looks too similar to what I already have and I was quoted $700 for alteration and another $1500 for making it reversible. Decision decision...


----------



## Flip88

Kitty S. said:


> Ok reporting back- I was told by the furrier that mink is the perfect fur for reversible, sheared or not sheared are the same. In fact he said they always offer to make their clients' coats reversible when they are brought in for storage. I was surprised to hear that. The furrier supplies all the furs for Saks.
> 
> As for my piece, I am still debating what to do. It looks too similar to what I already have and I was quoted $700 for alteration and another $1500 for making it reversible. Decision decision...



A touch call. Why do you want it reversible?  For rain? I am wondering whether you will actually wear it 'fur side in' if not then may be worth leaving that?

As an aside - credit Getty Images - 

TORONTO, ON - MARCH 20: A model walks the runway wearing Farley Chatto fall 2014 collection during World MasterCard Fashion Week Fall 2014 at David Pecaut Square on March 20, 2014 in Toronto, Canada. (Photo by George Pimentel/Getty Images for IMG)


----------



## Julide

Flip88 said:


> A touch call. Why do you want it reversible?  For rain? I am wondering whether you will actually wear it 'fur side in' if not then may be worth leaving that?
> 
> As an aside - credit Getty Images -
> 
> TORONTO, ON - MARCH 20: A model walks the runway wearing Farley Chatto fall 2014 collection during World MasterCard Fashion Week Fall 2014 at David Pecaut Square on March 20, 2014 in Toronto, Canada. (Photo by George Pimentel/Getty Images for IMG)



WOW!!!Can I have one of these please!


----------



## Julide

Kitty S. said:


> Ok reporting back- I was told by the furrier that mink is the perfect fur for reversible, sheared or not sheared are the same. In fact he said they always offer to make their clients' coats reversible when they are brought in for storage. I was surprised to hear that. The furrier supplies all the furs for Saks.
> 
> As for my piece, I am still debating what to do. It looks too similar to what I already have and I was quoted $700 for alteration and another $1500 for making it reversible. Decision decision...



Oooooo! I can't wait to hear what you choose!


----------



## Flip88

Jamie Chua in a McQueen "interwoven" mink coat. This picture was taken earlier and is on her Instagram page.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Kitty S. said:


> Ok reporting back- I was told by the furrier that mink is the perfect fur for reversible, sheared or not sheared are the same. In fact he said they always offer to make their clients' coats reversible when they are brought in for storage. I was surprised to hear that. The furrier supplies all the furs for Saks.
> 
> As for my piece, I am still debating what to do. It looks too similar to what I already have and I was quoted $700 for alteration and another $1500 for making it reversible. Decision decision...



Interesting - good luck with your decision and please let us know.


----------



## Kitty S.

Prada_Princess said:


> Interesting - good luck with your decision and please let us know.







Julide said:


> Oooooo! I can't wait to hear what you choose!




I decided to let the new blue iris go. It's just too similar to the one I have already. But I like this reversible idea on a full hair mink. So yesterday I brought one of my full hair minks (a hooded ranch mink jacket with Mahoney trim), to the furrier whom I bought it from and asked him to make it reversible. I went with black rain jacket, to contrast the Mahoney trim just like the fur side. Now I will have a "new" reversible for next winter!


----------



## Perfect Day

Kitty S. said:


> I decided to let the new blue iris go. It's just too similar to the one I have already. But I like this reversible idea on a full hair mink. So yesterday I brought one of my full hair minks (a hooded ranch mink jacket with Mahoney trim), to the furrier whom I bought it from and asked him to make it reversible. I went with black rain jacket, to contrast the Mahoney trim just like the fur side. Now I will have a "new" reversible for next winter!



Woo Hoo - I love happy endings!


----------



## Chrismis

Hey Guys, I need your input. I live in California and I'm going to New York to visit a friend in a couple of weeks. I spoke with her yesterday and she told me it's still cold, like in the 30's. I told her if it's still cold by the time of my trip, I may bring my mink. Her response was "Oh God, people will think you're from Harlem or from the South." I'm not sure who "people" are but I was slightly offended. So, if it's cold should I take my mink? I don't want flack or backhanded comments from her about it but I I don't want to be cold just because of her. Thanks in advance for your advice.


----------



## karolinec1

Not sure where in New York you're referring to, but I've been to Manhattan many times in Winter, and my fur coat is just one in a sea of fur coats. Now the flip side is that we Northerners don't think of 30s as cold. Maybe that's what she means?


----------



## Kitty S.

Chrismis said:


> Hey Guys, I need your input. I live in California and I'm going to New York to visit a friend in a couple of weeks. I spoke with her yesterday and she told me it's still cold, like in the 30's. I told her if it's still cold by the time of my trip, I may bring my mink. Her response was "Oh God, people will think you're from Harlem or from the South." I'm not sure who "people" are but I was slightly offended. So, if it's cold should I take my mink? I don't want flack or backhanded comments from her about it but I I don't want to be cold just because of her. Thanks in advance for your advice.




I find your friend's analogy troublesome and offensive. 

Temp fluctuates greatly in NYC on daily basis. This weekend it will rise to the 60s. So check with your friend again right before your visit, because maybe it will be in the 60s by then. People do walk around in furs in NYC, and you do see them, especially when the temp dips down to 20s, but the majority of people wear down or wool coats even on the 5th Ave. You don't see them much in suburb or low-key reserved neighborhoods. It is a big city, totally a mixed bag of people and neighborhoods, so wear whatever you are comfortable with for the climate.


----------



## Chrismis

Kitty S. said:


> I find your friend's analogy troublesome and offensive.
> 
> Temp fluctuates greatly in NYC on daily basis. This weekend it will rise to the 60s. So check with your friend again right before your visit, because maybe it will be in the 60s by then. People do walk around in furs in NYC, and you do see them, especially when the temp dips down to 20s, but the majority of people wear down or wool coats even on the 5th Ave. You don't see them much in suburb or low-key reserved neighborhoods. *It is a big city, totally a mixed bag of people and neighborhoods,* so wear whatever you are comfortable with for the climate*.*


 
Thanks for the suggestion. She lives in Brooklyn, we will be getting around by subway and most likely we'll be all over the place from Brooklyn to Central Park. The bolded is what I appreciated about NY on my previous visits, so her comment was somewhat surprising. I do have a wool coat(trimmed in beautiful fox fur) and a down coat. So I'll play it by ear as you suggested. Thanks!


----------



## Chrismis

karolinec1 said:


> Not sure where in New York you're referring to, but I've been to Manhattan many times in Winter, and my fur coat is just one in a sea of fur coats. *Now the flip side is that we Northerners don't think of 30s as cold*. Maybe that's what she means?


 
That's possible also. I'm a native Californian, so 30's might as well be the North Pole for me.


----------



## Perfect Day

What a bizzaire comment your friend makes. I just dont know what to make of it.


----------



## Perfect Day

Can I ask for second opinions on this mink? I am toying with adding another mink to my collection and the price is very good (£1,800).

Thanks


----------



## Kitty S.

Perfect Day said:


> Can I ask for second opinions on this mink? I am toying with adding another mink to my collection and the price is very good (£1,800).
> 
> Thanks




I love it! It's colorful and yet soft enough for daily wear.


----------



## BarbAga

I like the style. So everyday!


----------



## Flip88

Love that colour and very modern. The style of the fur seems perfect and so too the fit. 

I really like it.


----------



## Julide

Kitty S. said:


> I decided to let the new blue iris go. It's just too similar to the one I have already. But I like this reversible idea on a full hair mink. So yesterday I brought one of my full hair minks (a hooded ranch mink jacket with Mahoney trim), to the furrier whom I bought it from and asked him to make it reversible. I went with black rain jacket, to contrast the Mahoney trim just like the fur side. Now I will have a "new" reversible for next winter!



Wonderful news!! I can't wait to see your "new" reversible!!!


----------



## Julide

Flip88 said:


> Love that colour and very modern. The style of the fur seems perfect and so too the fit.
> 
> I really like it.



I agree, plus the price is very reasonable!!


----------



## Flip88

Kitty S. said:


> I decided to let the new blue iris go. It's just too similar to the one I have already. But I like this reversible idea on a full hair mink. So yesterday I brought one of my full hair minks (a hooded ranch mink jacket with Mahoney trim), to the furrier whom I bought it from and asked him to make it reversible. I went with black rain jacket, to contrast the Mahoney trim just like the fur side. Now I will have a "new" reversible for next winter!



Ooops, missed this - fab news and congratulations &#9829;


----------



## Kitty S.

Flip88 said:


> Ooops, missed this - fab news and congratulations &#9829;






Julide said:


> Wonderful news!! I can't wait to see your "new" reversible!!!




Thank you both for your support! Sometimes what I envision is not what is communicated or turns out to be; it happens to me a lot with hair cuts &#128533; Fortunately hair grows back &#128523; Let's hope this will turn out well &#128591;


----------



## Julide

Kitty S. said:


> Thank you both for your support! Sometimes what I envision is not what is communicated or turns out to be; it happens to me a lot with hair cuts &#128533; Fortunately hair grows back &#128523; Let's hope this will turn out well &#128591;



This is so true!! I hope the transformation turns out the way you envisioned it!!


----------



## Prada_Princess

Perfect Day said:


> Can I ask for second opinions on this mink? I am toying with adding another mink to my collection and the price is very good (£1,800).
> 
> Thanks



Its perfect for Perfect  I really like it and a good price.







Kitty S. said:


> I decided to let the new blue iris go. It's just too similar to the one I have already. But I like this reversible idea on a full hair mink. So yesterday I brought one of my full hair minks (a hooded ranch mink jacket with Mahoney trim), to the furrier whom I bought it from and asked him to make it reversible. I went with black rain jacket, to contrast the Mahoney trim just like the fur side. Now I will have a "new" reversible for next winter!



Good choice &#9825;


----------



## Perfect Day

Kitty S. said:


> I love it! It's colorful and yet soft enough for daily wear.




Thank You &#9825;





BarbAga said:


> I like the style. So everyday!




Thank you &#9825;






Prada_Princess said:


> Its perfect for Perfect  I really like it and a good price.
> 
> 
> Good choice &#9825;




Thank You &#9825; yes a good price






Flip88 said:


> Love that colour and very modern. The style of the fur seems perfect and so too the fit.
> 
> I really like it.




Thank you Flip &#9825;






Julide said:


> I agree, plus the price is very reasonable!!



Thank you &#9825;



I bought the fur and I am delighted to anmounce that my wardrobe now has another mink in it! 

Thanks everyone for your kind comments - you helped me to make a decision.  The fur is very soft and I love the color.


----------



## Kitty S.

Perfect Day said:


> I bought the fur and I am delighted to anmounce that my wardrobe now has another mink in it!
> 
> Thanks everyone for your kind comments - you helped me to make a decision.  The fur is very soft and I love the color.




It is a lovely piece. So glad you got it and it makes you happy! &#128522;


----------



## Perfect Day

Kitty S. said:


> It is a lovely piece. So glad you got it and it makes you happy! &#128522;



[Hugs] Thanks it makes me very happy! 

Sometimes I ask my girlfriends for opinions on things like this and usually I get an array of answers. For once my friends were unilateral in approval! Doesnt happen very often at all.

Im shocked at how warm the fur is actually, much warmer than my other mink.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Came across this picture on Pinterest. I am sorry I do not know where it originates from but what a gorgeous mink! Thought you ladies might appreciate it too.


----------



## Perfect Day

The Haute Couture pics on Sagafurs have now been published. My favourite two shows (and both feature mink - hence my post here) were Dior and Ulyana Sergeenko. 

The two full length minks are Dior - the other 3 are Ulyana.

Credit . Www.sagafurs.com


----------



## Perfect Day

Some from Ralph and Russo, again HC.


----------



## Perfect Day

Vionnet (the coats) and Serkan Cura (a mink skirt!). 

Again, HC. Again, www.sagafurs.com for credit.

A fur skirt is something I probably would never go for but I do know someone who wears a karakul lamb 'fur' skirt - it is beautiful actually.


----------



## Perfect Day

Valentino to finish off.

Credit as before.


----------



## Flip88

Perfect Day said:


> Valentino to finish off.
> 
> Credit as before.



Some absolutely beautiful minks here PD. I love this Valentino especially.

I am obviously now as knowledgeable as most on this site but many of these pieces look more like RTW than Haute Couture to me. Do you ladies agree? Am I missing something?  

Still, thanks PD.


----------



## Perfect Day

Samantha De Revisiis in an unusual colour of mink. I dont think that she designed this particular fur.

She is a young (28 I think!) designer who has just made her debut collection. I have seen snippets of her clothes but not too much. What I saw was really good, a good mixture of varied furs and youthful - rather than classic - designs.

Image wont post (?) - "file invaled". Apologies for the delay in posting the pic.


----------



## Perfect Day

Sorry - here is the photo I meant to attach.


----------



## Flip88

Perfect Day said:


> Sorry - here is the photo I meant to attach.



It is a very vibrant colour, reminds me of the minks that Tess Van Ghert sell in London.


----------



## swezfamily

I have a dilemma (buyer's remorse) and would love to get some opinions.  Advanced apologies for the long story.  

My husband and I took a trip to NYC this past weekend specifically for me to purchase a shearling coat.  In the process of trying on shearlings at multiple furriers, I was urged by the person helping me at one store to try on a sheared mink.  I tend to stear clear of darker color coats, specifically black, because with my coloring I find them to be a bit harsh, so I was really looking for a medium brown color shearling.  The mink I tried on was a beautiful dark brown color, darker than I was hoping for, but still beautiful.  The issues I had with it was that it was missing a hook in the middle of the coat, so it gaped open, and it was also missing an internal drawstring that cinched the waist and gave the coat some shape.  I was assured that all of this was fixable if I decided to purchase the coat, but I was having a hard time determining whether I liked the fit or not due to these issues.  The salesman then said he had the same coat in black and suggested that I try it on to see if I liked the fit.

You know when you put something on and it just fit's you to a T?  This coat fit me perfectly and I fell instantly in love with it, but I think that I was so focused on the fit that I didn't pay attention to the color.  I was also wearing a black, teal and grey print dress with over the knee black leather boots, so I was just loving the whole look.  I did ask the salesman if he thought the black was too harsh on me and he just kept saying that it looked amazing, and black is so chic, and it will go with everything.  For the record, my husband liked the brown color better, but he is not a fan of black in general.  He doesn't even like black pants or black denim jeans.

So, I impulsively purchased the coat, having no knowledge whatsoever of minks.  Had I known that was the direction I was going to go, I would have done my research in advance and known what questions to ask and how to tell if the pelts are good quality.  Aside from the quality concern, I'm mostly worried about my color choice and now I'm trying to decide if I should keep it or sell it.

I'm a cool blond with fair to medium skin and blue eyes.  My hair color is between a platinum and honey color, but probably closer to platinum.  In doing some research on how to choose a fur color, I did find some furrier web sites that said they usually don't recommend black mink for blondes because it's too harsh.  I know that the most important factor is what I think and how I feel in the coat, but I'm curious to hear what all of you fur experts think.  Should blondes steer clear of black mink?


----------



## Kitty S.

swezfamily said:


> I have a dilemma (buyer's remorse) and would love to get some opinions.  Advanced apologies for the long story.
> 
> 
> 
> My husband and I took a trip to NYC this past weekend specifically for me to purchase a shearling coat.  In the process of trying on shearlings at multiple furriers, I was urged by the person helping me at one store to try on a sheared mink.  I tend to stear clear of darker color coats, specifically black, because with my coloring I find them to be a bit harsh, so I was really looking for a medium brown color shearling.  The mink I tried on was a beautiful dark brown color, darker than I was hoping for, but still beautiful.  The issues I had with it was that it was missing a hook in the middle of the coat, so it gaped open, and it was also missing an internal drawstring that cinched the waist and gave the coat some shape.  I was assured that all of this was fixable if I decided to purchase the coat, but I was having a hard time determining whether I liked the fit or not due to these issues.  The salesman then said he had the same coat in black and suggested that I try it on to see if I liked the fit.
> 
> 
> 
> You know when you put something on and it just fit's you to a T?  This coat fit me perfectly and I fell instantly in love with it, but I think that I was so focused on the fit that I didn't pay attention to the color.  I was also wearing a black, teal and grey print dress with over the knee black leather boots, so I was just loving the whole look.  I did ask the salesman if he thought the black was too harsh on me and he just kept saying that it looked amazing, and black is so chic, and it will go with everything.  For the record, my husband liked the brown color better, but he is not a fan of black in general.  He doesn't even like black pants or black denim jeans.
> 
> 
> 
> So, I impulsively purchased the coat, having no knowledge whatsoever of minks.  Had I known that was the direction I was going to go, I would have done my research in advance and known what questions to ask and how to tell if the pelts are good quality.  Aside from the quality concern, I'm mostly worried about my color choice and now I'm trying to decide if I should keep it or sell it.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a cool blond with fair to medium skin and blue eyes.  My hair color is between a platinum and honey color, but probably closer to platinum.  In doing some research on how to choose a fur color, I did find some furrier web sites that said they usually don't recommend black mink for blondes because it's too harsh.  I know that the most important factor is what I think and how I feel in the coat, but I'm curious to hear what all of you fur experts think.  Should blondes steer clear of black mink?




I guess all the experts are still on summer break &#128513;
Well I am not an expert and I don't have blond hair, but I personally prefer black sheared mink over brown. For full hair mink, I prefer mahogany, blue Iris, or any natural color, because you really get to see the depth and beauty of the fur colors. But for sheared mink, I prefer uniformity and black seems more elegant to me. Hope I am making sense... 
I definitely think sheared mink is much better than a shearling coat, especially one that has a reversible side. For decades I only owned shearling coats. When I was looking to buy a another shearling coat two years ago, I discovered sheared mink. Like you, I was hooked &#128522; After I bought my minks, there is no going back to shearling coats for me &#128522; Since you already bought yours, why don't you just hold onto to it and give it a try this winter. I don't think its resale value will change much if you wear it this year or not.


----------



## swezfamily

Kitty S. said:


> I guess all the experts are still on summer break &#55357;&#56833;
> Well I am not an expert and I don't have blond hair, but I personally prefer black sheared mink over brown. For full hair mink, I prefer mahogany, blue Iris, or any natural color, because you really get to see the depth and beauty of the fur colors. But for sheared mink, I prefer uniformity and black seems more elegant to me. Hope I am making sense...
> I definitely think sheared mink is much better than a shearling coat, especially one that has a reversible side. For decades I only owned shearling coats. When I was looking to buy a another shearling coat two years ago, I discovered sheared mink. Like you, I was hooked &#55357;&#56842; After I bought my minks, there is no going back to shearling coats for me &#55357;&#56842; Since you already bought yours, why don't you just hold onto to it and give it a try this winter. I don't think its resale value will change much if you wear it this year or not.



Thanks for your input Kitty!  The funny thing is that I have been perfectly happy with shearling and have never wanted a fur coat.  The thought has never crossed my mind, even after seeing others in their beautiful furs.  But once I tried it on, oh boy was I hooked.  That SA knew what he was doing when he suggested that I try it on!

I agree with you that the black just seemed more elegant, whereas the brown almost seemed old ladyish and like the SA stated, not as chic.  Maybe the black will grow on me.  I asked my mom for her thoughts on the matter and she said that she loves me in black, so I guess it's just a matter of opinion and I need to wear it and see how I feel in it.

Just out of curiosity, I read that some people have had their minks ruined by wearing crossbody/shoulder bags.  I actually never wear my shoulder bags with coats because I've had several Burberry quilted jackets that have had the stitching rip out on the shoulder and one leather jacket that also had a shoulder ruined by using shoulder bags.  I now only use handheld while wearing coats, but I have some pretty heavy handheld bags, my heaviest probably being a 35 togo Birkin.  I tend to carry my hand held bags on my arm, rather than in my hand.  Do you think that is an issue with mink?  I wonder if anyone has ever had the fur ruined or pulled out on the arm from carrying a heavy bag?


----------



## Kitty S.

swezfamily said:


> Thanks for your input Kitty!  The funny thing is that I have been perfectly happy with shearling and have never wanted a fur coat.  The thought has never crossed my mind, even after seeing others in their beautiful furs.  But once I tried it on, oh boy was I hooked.  That SA knew what he was doing when he suggested that I try it on!
> 
> I agree with you that the black just seemed more elegant, whereas the brown almost seemed old ladyish and like the SA stated, not as chic.  Maybe the black will grow on me.  I asked my mom for her thoughts on the matter and she said that she loves me in black, so I guess it's just a matter of opinion and I need to wear it and see how I feel in it.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, I read that some people have had their minks ruined by wearing crossbody/shoulder bags.  I actually never wear my shoulder bags with coats because I've had several Burberry quilted jackets that have had the stitching rip out on the shoulder and one leather jacket that also had a shoulder ruined by using shoulder bags.  I now only use handheld while wearing coats, but I have some pretty heavy handheld bags, my heaviest probably being a 35 togo Birkin.  I tend to carry my hand held bags on my arm, rather than in my hand.  Do you think that is an issue with mink?  I wonder if anyone has ever had the fur ruined or pulled out on the arm from carrying a heavy bag?




I have read that too and have been careful not to carry my bags over my furs as a result. I am told that occasionally rub is ok, as long as it's not repetitive. So I try to carry my bag in my hand or on my wrist (not good for my wrist obviously...crazy things we do for our luxury items sometimes &#128533. That has been ok with my B30 and K32, not sure if you can do that with B35. I drive most of the time too, so not much walking and lugging my bag around. Also if your sheared mink is reversible, it's ok to carry your bag over the raincoat side.


----------



## swezfamily

Kitty S. said:


> I have read that too and have been careful not to carry my bags over my furs as a result. I am told that occasionally rub is ok, as long as it's not repetitive. So I try to carry my bag in my hand or on my wrist (not good for my wrist obviously...crazy things we do for our luxury items sometimes &#128533. That has been ok with my B30 and K32, not sure if you can do that with B35. I drive most of the time too, so not much walking and lugging my bag around. Also if your sheared mink is reversible, it's ok to carry your bag over the raincoat side.



My lightest hand held bag is an LV epi leather Alma and I've had to carry it on my wrist because the handles are too short to make it all the way to my forearm when I'm wearing my shearling with rolled cuffs.  That bag is very light and my arm really starts to ache when I carry it that way, so there's no way I can carry my B on my wrist.

I drive most of the time too, so the only time it's an issue is at the grocery store or mall, or when we're traveling/sight seeing.  I like to baby my things, so I will definitely be careful.  Thanks!


----------



## Prada_Princess

Hilary Rhoda for Blackglama. I do love their campaigns - I remember  being in Times Sq years ago seeing Janet Jackson for Blackglama in the huge billboards. 

Www.blackglama.com


----------



## Flip88

I have always loved the Blackglama campaigns. Not a huge fan of this one to be honest but their furs are exceptionally nice to touch &#128518;


----------



## Prada_Princess

Flip88 said:


> I have always loved the Blackglama campaigns. Not a huge fan of this one to be honest but their furs are exceptionally nice to touch &#128518;



Yes, I can see why.

Chloe Green in what I think is the most popular colour of fur in London these days - a grey mink.


----------



## papertiger

swezfamily said:


> I have a dilemma (buyer's remorse) and would love to get some opinions.  Advanced apologies for the long story.
> 
> My husband and I took a trip to NYC this past weekend specifically for me to purchase a shearling coat.  In the process of trying on shearlings at multiple furriers, I was urged by the person helping me at one store to try on a sheared mink.  I tend to stear clear of darker color coats, specifically black, because with my coloring I find them to be a bit harsh, so I was really looking for a medium brown color shearling.  The mink I tried on was a beautiful dark brown color, darker than I was hoping for, but still beautiful.  The issues I had with it was that it was missing a hook in the middle of the coat, so it gaped open, and it was also missing an internal drawstring that cinched the waist and gave the coat some shape.  I was assured that all of this was fixable if I decided to purchase the coat, but I was having a hard time determining whether I liked the fit or not due to these issues.  The salesman then said he had the same coat in black and suggested that I try it on to see if I liked the fit.
> 
> You know when you put something on and it just fit's you to a T?  This coat fit me perfectly and I fell instantly in love with it, but I think that I was so focused on the fit that I didn't pay attention to the color.  I was also wearing a black, teal and grey print dress with over the knee black leather boots, so I was just loving the whole look.  I did ask the salesman if he thought the black was too harsh on me and he just kept saying that it looked amazing, and black is so chic, and it will go with everything.  For the record, my husband liked the brown color better, but he is not a fan of black in general.  He doesn't even like black pants or black denim jeans.
> 
> So, I impulsively purchased the coat, having no knowledge whatsoever of minks.  Had I known that was the direction I was going to go, I would have done my research in advance and known what questions to ask and how to tell if the pelts are good quality.  Aside from the quality concern, I'm mostly worried about my color choice and now I'm trying to decide if I should keep it or sell it.
> 
> I'm a cool blond with fair to medium skin and blue eyes.  My hair color is between a platinum and honey color, but probably closer to platinum.  In doing some research on how to choose a fur color, I did find some furrier web sites that said they usually don't recommend black mink for blondes because it's too harsh.  I know that the most important factor is what I think and how I feel in the coat, but I'm curious to hear what all of you fur experts think.  Should blondes steer clear of black mink?



Sorry for the late reply.

Look at yourself in the coat objectively and don't think about the rules. What do _you_ think?

No way could you buy a coat that gapped open or didn't have a drawstring for a retail price. 

A sheared black mink appears like velvet, it's softer than it's full-furred, long guard counterparts. It doesn't have the sheen that makes it look hard. Conversely browns appear flatter because the usual tone on tone mottling of a normal mahogany ranch disappears. Sheared usually means male pelts, and when buying sheared the 'quality of the pelts' is not actually as important as the way they've been treated and how the garment's made. 

There are actually no hard, fixed rules regards what suits blondes as all blondes are different. It depends whether you're someone with strong contrasts to the rest of your face or a soft haze of features (no make-up). This is why some you often see some blonde Scandinavians and E. Europeans with dark Ranch and Black mink rather than the softer Demi Buff or 'sable' that suits a more muted palette. Blackglama often uses blonde models in it's campaigns.

I have light red hair and shouldn't officially wear black mink either, but the ones I have are also sheared, not the same as a full-on, shiny, mono colour of Blackglama  or Black Diamond. I also have a length  and a full length mink (non-sheared) coats both in mahogany with plenty of variant of colour within each pelt, but this is only something you get with non-sheared mink.


----------



## Elizshop

Hello ladies! I am new to mink and I was browsing around online. I came across a cute style from maximillain for Bloomies. What do u think of the quality of their furs?


----------



## swezfamily

papertiger said:


> Sorry for the late reply.
> 
> Look at yourself in the coat objectively and don't think about the rules. What do _you_ think?
> 
> No way could you buy a coat that gapped open or didn't have a drawstring for a retail price.
> 
> A sheared black mink appears like velvet, it's softer than it's full-furred, long guard counterparts. It doesn't have the sheen that makes it look hard. Conversely browns appear flatter because the usual tone on tone mottling of a normal mahogany ranch disappears. Sheared usually means male pelts, and when buying sheared the 'quality of the pelts' is not actually as important as the way they've been treated and how the garment's made.
> 
> There are actually no hard, fixed rules regards what suits blondes as all blondes are different. It depends whether you're someone with strong contrasts to the rest of your face or a soft haze of features (no make-up). This is why some you often see some blonde Scandinavians and E. Europeans with dark Ranch and Black mink rather than the softer Demi Buff or 'sable' that suits a more muted palette. Blackglama often uses blonde models in it's campaigns.
> 
> I have light red hair and shouldn't officially wear black mink either, but the ones I have are also sheared, not the same as a full-on, shiny, mono colour of Blackglama  or Black Diamond. I also have a length  and a full length mink (non-sheared) coats both in mahogany with plenty of variant of colour within each pelt, but this is only something you get with non-sheared mink.



Thanks for your reply!  I've been wearing the coat a lot lately and I think I pull it off nicely.

I did end up calling the furrier to find out some of the specifics of my coat after I got home and did some research on mink.  I was told that mine is made of female pelts from the USA.  Mine actually has a little bit of a sheen that I think softens the black, making it less harsh looking.  Although I tend to steer clear of black coats, I do wear quite a bit of black clothing and have found that I look better in luxe blacks such as cashmere or high quality cottons where the black has some depth vs. cheaper fabrics where the black is very flat - if that makes sense.  My coat definitely falls into the luxe category.

Every time I wear it, I get at least one or two compliments on how beautiful it is.  Of course, the compliments may be only in reference to the coat and not in reference to me in the coat.


----------



## papertiger

swezfamily said:


> Thanks for your reply!  I've been wearing the coat a lot lately and I think I pull it off nicely.
> 
> I did end up calling the furrier to find out some of the specifics of my coat after I got home and did some research on mink.  I was told that mine is made of female pelts from the USA.  Mine actually has a little bit of a sheen that I think softens the black, making it less harsh looking.  Although I tend to steer clear of black coats, I do wear quite a bit of black clothing and have found that I look better in luxe blacks such as cashmere or high quality cottons where the black has some depth vs. cheaper fabrics where the black is very flat - if that makes sense.  My coat definitely falls into the luxe category.
> 
> Every time I wear it, I get at least one or two compliments on how beautiful it is.  Of course, the compliments may be only in reference to the coat and not in reference to me in the coat.



So happy for you! It sounds superior and a very good buy and I'm sure the compliments are for you _in_ the coat, I wish you all the best to wear it.


----------



## swezfamily

papertiger said:


> So happy for you! It sounds superior and a very good buy and I'm sure the compliments are for you _in_ the coat, I wish you all the best to wear it.




Thank you!


----------



## Flip88

swezfamily said:


> Thanks for your reply!  I've been wearing the coat a lot lately and I think I pull it off nicely.
> 
> I did end up calling the furrier to find out some of the specifics of my coat after I got home and did some research on mink.  I was told that mine is made of female pelts from the USA.  Mine actually has a little bit of a sheen that I think softens the black, making it less harsh looking.  Although I tend to steer clear of black coats, I do wear quite a bit of black clothing and have found that I look better in luxe blacks such as cashmere or high quality cottons where the black has some depth vs. cheaper fabrics where the black is very flat - if that makes sense.  My coat definitely falls into the luxe category.
> 
> Every time I wear it, I get at least one or two compliments on how beautiful it is.  Of course, the compliments may be only in reference to the coat and not in reference to me in the coat.



It sounds fabulous and I am sure the compliments are for both


----------



## Flip88

Elizshop said:


> Hello ladies! I am new to mink and I was browsing around online. I came across a cute style from maximillain for Bloomies. What do u think of the quality of their furs?



I think they are of decent quality. 

I also note that there are discounts to be had on them at Bloomies 

http://m.bloomingdales.com/buy/maxmillan?cookieCheck=true


----------



## Flip88

Stylish Christmas.  I must add - sadly - this is not me!


----------



## Prada_Princess

Flip88 said:


> Stylish Christmas.  I must add - sadly - this is not me!



How lovely ! A cute coat


----------



## Perfect Day

Anyone got any views on knitted mink as worn here by English model Danielle Lineker  (wife of Gary Lineker)? It seems very cheap to buy - is it as warm as 'normal' mink? Is it as durable? Etc.


----------



## Perfect Day

Thank you (and credit) to Flip88 who posted this in Fur and Hermes thread. I just thought it might be appropriate here too as not everyone reads all threads.

@mrs_bcworld from Instagram. 

Her mink is blue iris.


----------



## papertiger

Perfect Day said:


> Anyone got any views on knitted mink as worn here by English model Danielle Lineker  (wife of Gary Lineker)? It seems very cheap to buy - is it as warm as 'normal' mink? Is it as durable? Etc.



It's fine to wear, more for a cardigan or a cover-up by day. Not really a glamorous or an evening piece IMO. Also can be warn under outerwear for extra warmth.

As you know all these knitted pieces are made of 'left overs', a by-product of the 'proper' coat and jackets. Not just mink, seems lots of knitted fox too, with or without a backing fabric. Obviously this is reflected in the price (or so we would hope, sometimes strangely not) Lots of these around ATM.


----------



## Perfect Day

papertiger said:


> It's fine to wear, more for a cardigan or a cover-up by day. Not really a glamorous or an evening piece IMO. Also can be warn under outerwear for extra warmth.
> 
> As you know all these knitted pieces are made of 'left overs', a by-product of the 'proper' coat and jackets. Not just mink, seems lots of knitted fox too, with or without a backing fabric. Obviously this is reflected in the price (or so we would hope, sometimes strangely not) Lots of these around ATM.



Thank you - you are so knowledgable.  That is obviously why prices are cheaper and it is therefore a by product (in a sense).


----------



## periogirl28

Posting pics of my vintage mink coat which I got a year ago. It's rather old and heavy but in good condition and the fit and price was great!


----------



## Ginger Tea

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 2860680
> View attachment 2860681
> 
> Posting pics of my vintage mink coat which I got a year ago. It's rather old and heavy but in good condition and the fit and price was great!




Depending on the length of the skin in the sleeve, it can be lengthened. Was able to do that with a vintage mink jacket. 

Congrats. Fits well. Yes, agreed can be heavy, but well worth it when the temperature drops.


----------



## horse17

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 2860680
> View attachment 2860681
> 
> Posting pics of my vintage mink coat which I got a year ago. It's rather old and heavy but in good condition and the fit and price was great!


that is beautiful..esp the color..enjoy!


----------



## periogirl28

Ginger Tea said:


> Depending on the length of the skin in the sleeve, it can be lengthened. Was able to do that with a vintage mink jacket.
> 
> Congrats. Fits well. Yes, agreed can be heavy, but well worth it when the temperature drops.



Thank you! Would you think I look like I am wearing my Grannie's coat? 
The sleeve length is perfect as I prefer it slightly shorter anyway.


----------



## periogirl28

horse17 said:


> that is beautiful..esp the color..enjoy!



Thank you, I do think it suits my colouring.


----------



## purplepoodles

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 2860680
> View attachment 2860681
> 
> Posting pics of my vintage mink coat which I got a year ago. It's rather old and heavy but in good condition and the fit and price was great!




Lovely pelts in your coat. It's in great condition and looks fabulous on you.


----------



## periogirl28

purplepoodles said:


> Lovely pelts in your coat. It's in great condition and looks fabulous on you.



Thank you!


----------



## papertiger

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 2860680
> View attachment 2860681
> 
> Posting pics of my vintage mink coat which I got a year ago. It's rather old and heavy but in good condition and the fit and price was great!



Absolute classic and it looks perfect on you!!!




Perfect Day said:


> Thank you - you are so knowledgable.  That is obviously why prices are cheaper and it is therefore a by product (in a sense).



Exactly. 

Thanks for all the lovely pictures as always PD


----------



## horse17

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you, I do think it suits my colouring.


it does!...I have the same coloring, and I just bought a beige mink..horizontal stroller...love it!


----------



## meakelley

Flip88 said:


> To run concurrently with the 'chinchilla in action' and 'sable in action' threads started by Birkin101 allow me to introduce the 'Think Mink' thread.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/chinchilla-in-action-663906-19.html
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/sable-in-action-649548-38.html
> 
> A mink coat has been a symbol of luxury and glamour, not to mention warmth and sensuality, for maybe 100 years.  I think that, as a 'starter fur' mink is perfect.
> 
> Remember when a mink coat weighed more than a heavy dumbbell and was typically full length and often drowned the wearer?  Well, to dispel this myth I shall start the thread with some photo's from American Legend to show the versatility of mink - how it has changed over the years.
> 
> http://www.americanlegend.com/campaigns/campaigns-gallery/
> 
> I own a couple of minks and they are warm, durable and (I think) very stylish.


Thank you for posting this!  I have been researching (and delaying the purchase of a mink or a sable), and this has encouraged me to Go For It!


----------



## Kitty S.

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you! Would you think I look like I am wearing my Grannie's coat?
> 
> The sleeve length is perfect as I prefer it slightly shorter anyway.




No, it's such a classic style, it would not seem like a grannie's coat. You picked well &#128077;


----------



## Kitty S.

Perfect Day said:


> Anyone got any views on knitted mink as worn here by English model Danielle Lineker  (wife of Gary Lineker)? It seems very cheap to buy - is it as warm as 'normal' mink? Is it as durable? Etc.




I agree with papertiger, not very glamorous looking at all. I'd rather spend more and buy a full piece anytime.


----------



## LuvBirkin

Mink (female pelt) and Hermes mini picotin


----------



## periogirl28

LuvBirkin said:


> Mink (female pelt) and Hermes mini picotin




This is such a lovely jacket!


----------



## periogirl28

papertiger said:


> Absolute classic and it looks perfect on you!!!
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> Thanks for all the lovely pictures as always PD





horse17 said:


> it does!...I have the same coloring, and I just bought a beige mink..horizontal stroller...love it!



Ooooo that's soo elegant, pics please if you don't mind! 



Kitty S. said:


> No, it's such a classic style, it would not seem like a grannie's coat. You picked well &#128077;



Thank you all!


----------



## Perfect Day

Beth Susu wearing a Dennis Basso mink.


----------



## Perfect Day

Perfect Day said:


> Beth Susu wearing a Dennis Basso mink.



I do like her style. Is she 'just' a blogger or does she actually do anything else? I love her mink here and I follow her on IG. She wore a beautiful chinchilla recently. I will try to post.


----------



## Flip88

Perfect Day said:


> I do like her style. Is she 'just' a blogger or does she actually do anything else? I love her mink here and I follow her on IG. She wore a beautiful chinchilla recently. I will try to post.



'Just' a blogger I believe.


----------



## Jujuma

I'm going to ask this question here, I hope it's ok. Next Saturday night I'm going out to dinner in NY, upscale steak house, I assume it's going to be cold. Why assume anything else this winter, ugh. Anyway, I have a beautiful fingertip length mink jacket I would like to wear (wearing black leather pants, dressy top, black suede ankle boots). My husband always gets weirded out about me wearing fur in the city. Thoughts? (My one hesitation is sometimes we take the train in, I don't know why that would make a difference but in my head a long wool coat is always easier on the train. The long black wool coat is my back up) TIA


----------



## Jujuma

Anyone? I know this isn't really the spot for this but thought someone might have some thoughts. TIA


----------



## Flip88

Jujuma said:


> Anyone? I know this isn't really the spot for this but thought someone might have some thoughts. TIA



I really see no issue at all with this. Fur is so popular in New York. I wear mink in England where it is less popular without issue at all.

I say wear it!


----------



## Jujuma

Flip88 said:


> I really see no issue at all with this. Fur is so popular in New York. I wear mink in England where it is less popular without issue at all.
> 
> I say wear it!




Yes, think I have to. My husband doesn't realize how popular things are. He only gets a vote when it's something for his business, which this is, but I am going to over rule him. Fur season is just too short! Thanks for your thoughts,


----------



## Elizshop

Perfect Day said:


> Thank you (and credit) to Flip88 who posted this in Fur and Hermes thread. I just thought it might be appropriate here too as not everyone reads all threads.
> 
> @mrs_bcworld from Instagram.
> 
> Her mink is blue iris.




I am looking to buy a mink that's similar in style maybe a smidge longer and not as boxy to this in a brown color. I'm in NY. Can anyone suggest a store? I only know of places like bloomies.


----------



## MASEML

Elizshop said:


> I am looking to buy a mink that's similar in style maybe a smidge longer and not as boxy to this in a brown color. I'm in NY. Can anyone suggest a store? I only know of places like bloomies.



Bergdorfs has a j mendel concession on the 4th floor. They carry an array of fur, right now 40% off. Saks also has a fur salon too - didnt really like the selection when I went in December. 

There's also non-dept stores that carry fur. Haven't been in those yet to give you a review.


----------



## Elizshop

MASEML said:


> Bergdorfs has a j mendel concession on the 4th floor. They carry an array of fur, right now 40% off. Saks also has a fur salon too - didnt really like the selection when I went in December.
> 
> 
> 
> There's also non-dept stores that carry fur. Haven't been in those yet to give you a review.




Thx. Will have to check those out. I have a Jmendel next to me but haven't really looked into it yet. Is it worth it? Are the prices much higher than other places. I'm not an expert so I don't need something outrageous but I do want a more contemporary young style which it seems Bloomies at least online doesn't feature but Jmendel would have. What other stand alone shops offer good quality and style too?


----------



## Flip88

Elizshop said:


> I am looking to buy a mink that's similar in style maybe a smidge longer and not as boxy to this in a brown color. I'm in NY. Can anyone suggest a store? I only know of places like bloomies.



Yes. New York has a 'fur district' though doesn't it? Also there is Kauffman Furs. I know someone who was very pleased with their fox coat they bought from there. I will look for their website.


----------



## Flip88

Jujuma said:


> Yes, think I have to. My husband doesn't realize how popular things are. He only gets a vote when it's something for his business, which this is, but I am going to over rule him. Fur season is just too short! Thanks for your thoughts,



Absolutely!  Over ruled!!!! &#128077;&#128518;

The site is here by the way

http://kaufmanfurs.com/


----------



## Perfect Day

Elizshop said:


> I am looking to buy a mink that's similar in style maybe a smidge longer and not as boxy to this in a brown color. I'm in NY. Can anyone suggest a store? I only know of places like bloomies.



I have been to Kaufman - lovely staff and a friendly service. Very knowledgeable.  Saks, Bergdorf,  Macy's and Neimans all have fur salons in NYC. There is literally an abundance of mink! You will find one I am sure. Towards the end of Feb you will get amazing prices too. My advice - if you see something buy it. Don't wait and see. Don't wait for tomorrow. They will go.


----------



## Elizshop

Thanks girls! Will check that site out.


----------



## MASEML

There is a fur district here!!  I haven't been to Kaufman Furs, but have heard of it. I did call them to inquire about an alteration and their quote seemed very cheap ($400) whereas J Mendel quoted ($5500). To be fair, Kaufman hadn't seen my mink but J Mendel did.  Anyway, Yelp has mixed reviews of Kaufman. 

J Mendel have styles for all ages. There are some really gorgeous pieces - was there last week!!  

There's also Sorbara Furs - they used to be the furrier to Neimans (according to an article I read).


----------



## Elizshop

MASEML said:


> There is a fur district here!!  I haven't been to Kaufman Furs, but have heard of it. I did call them to inquire about an alteration and their quote seemed very cheap ($400) whereas J Mendel quoted ($5500). To be fair, Kaufman hadn't seen my mink but J Mendel did.  Anyway, Yelp has mixed reviews of Kaufman.
> 
> 
> 
> J Mendel have styles for all ages. There are some really gorgeous pieces - was there last week!!
> 
> 
> 
> There's also Sorbara Furs - they used to be the furrier to Neimans (according to an article I read).




$5500 for an alteration or to create a new piece?


----------



## Elizshop

Ok so I went to Maximillian again and I bought 2 things. Here is a pic of the mink jacket. It's a bomber but I'm going to have the elastic taken out and sleeves shortened. The price was insane so I could not say no. The other piece is a knitted mink but I'm not sure I'm going to keep it.


----------



## MASEML

Elizshop said:


> $5500 for an alteration or to create a new piece?



$5500 for a remodel. But when I described my jacket and what I wanted done (i.e taking it in), Kaufman said it was an alteration and quoted significantly less. And the store I bought it from (Neimans fur salon) also said it was an alteration and is offering to do it for free. I haven't moved on anything yet - the jkt is still in my closet so don't know what the cost to take it in is yet, if anything.


----------



## MASEML

Elizshop said:


> Ok so I went to Maximillian again and I bought 2 things. Here is a pic of the mink jacket. It's a bomber but I'm going to have the elastic taken out and sleeves shortened. The price was insane so I could not say no. The other piece is a knitted mink but I'm not sure I'm going to keep it.
> 
> View attachment 2911467
> 
> View attachment 2911468



It's beautiful!! Congratulations!


----------



## Elizshop

MASEML said:


> It's beautiful!! Congratulations!




Thx.


----------



## Elizshop

MASEML said:


> $5500 for a remodel. But when I described my jacket and what I wanted done (i.e taking it in), Kaufman said it was an alteration and quoted significantly less. And the store I bought it from (Neimans fur salon) also said it was an alteration and is offering to do it for free. I haven't moved on anything yet - the jkt is still in my closet so don't know what the cost to take it in is yet, if anything.




Wow that's quite a difference, u could just buy a new piece. lol! I know Mendel does beautiful remodels, I remember reading about it years ago. It's something to think about for sure.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Elizshop said:


> Ok so I went to Maximillian again and I bought 2 things. Here is a pic of the mink jacket. It's a bomber but I'm going to have the elastic taken out and sleeves shortened. The price was insane so I could not say no. The other piece is a knitted mink but I'm not sure I'm going to keep it.
> 
> View attachment 2911467
> 
> View attachment 2911468



Beautiful!  Love this


----------



## Elizshop

Prada_Princess said:


> Beautiful!  Love this




Thank u.


----------



## Perfect Day

MASEML said:


> There is a fur district here!!  I haven't been to Kaufman Furs, but have heard of it. I did call them to inquire about an alteration and their quote seemed very cheap ($400) whereas J Mendel quoted ($5500). To be fair, Kaufman hadn't seen my mink but J Mendel did.  Anyway, Yelp has mixed reviews of Kaufman.
> 
> J Mendel have styles for all ages. There are some really gorgeous pieces - was there last week!!
> 
> There's also Sorbara Furs - they used to be the furrier to Neimans (according to an article I read).



Wow! A huge difference.  I think that $5500 is too much. I would get a brand new mink for that price.







Elizshop said:


> Ok so I went to Maximillian again and I bought 2 things. Here is a pic of the mink jacket. It's a bomber but I'm going to have the elastic taken out and sleeves shortened. The price was insane so I could not say no. The other piece is a knitted mink but I'm not sure I'm going to keep it.
> 
> View attachment 2911467
> 
> View attachment 2911468



Oh this fur us beautiful.  Congratulations &#128153; Sadly fur season seems almost over in England &#128533;


----------



## fashionscoop

Elizshop said:


> Ok so I went to Maximillian again and I bought 2 things. Here is a pic of the mink jacket. It's a bomber but I'm going to have the elastic taken out and sleeves shortened. The price was insane so I could not say no. The other piece is a knitted mink but I'm not sure I'm going to keep it.
> 
> View attachment 2911467
> 
> View attachment 2911468


That jacket looks fabulous on you as it is


----------



## MASEML

Perfect Day said:


> Wow! A huge difference.  I think that $5500 is too much. I would get a brand new mink for that price.



Absolutely could buy a brand new mink! I was told beforehand they overcharge (even by the SA) but I wasn't thinking it would be that high. Oh well. 

Fur season is also nearing an end here on the east coast USA (will be ended by the time I get round altering my mink). So alas, it will be a next year piece.


----------



## Perfect Day

MASEML said:


> Absolutely could buy a brand new mink! I was told beforehand they overcharge (even by the SA) but I wasn't thinking it would be that high. Oh well.
> 
> Fur season is also nearing an end here on the east coast USA (will be ended by the time I get round altering my mink). So alas, it will be a next year piece.



But the best prices are to be found right NOW. Seriously,  you should grab a bargain.


----------



## MASEML

Perfect Day said:


> But the best prices are to be found right NOW. Seriously,  you should grab a bargain.



Hi Perfect Day, and I have!! Bought 2 pieces last month- one which requires an alteration (the quote of $5500). So yes, I did get a deal on it but I  would like to do some research before committing $5500.


----------



## Flip88

Elizshop said:


> Ok so I went to Maximillian again and I bought 2 things. Here is a pic of the mink jacket. It's a bomber but I'm going to have the elastic taken out and sleeves shortened. The price was insane so I could not say no. The other piece is a knitted mink but I'm not sure I'm going to keep it.
> 
> View attachment 2911467
> 
> View attachment 2911468



I love this jacket on you. Good luck with the alteration but I think it looks fine as it is. It's lovely


----------



## Prada_Princess

Elizshop said:


> Ok so I went to Maximillian again and I bought 2 things. Here is a pic of the mink jacket. It's a bomber but I'm going to have the elastic taken out and sleeves shortened. The price was insane so I could not say no. The other piece is a knitted mink but I'm not sure I'm going to keep it.
> 
> View attachment 2911467
> 
> View attachment 2911468



Perfect


----------



## Elizshop

Prada_Princess said:


> Perfect




Thank u


----------



## Birdonce

Code:
	






Elizshop said:


> Ok so I went to Maximillian again and I bought 2 things. Here is a pic of the mink jacket. It's a bomber but I'm going to have the elastic taken out and sleeves shortened. The price was insane so I could not say no. The other piece is a knitted mink but I'm not sure I'm going to keep it.
> 
> View attachment 2911467
> 
> View attachment 2911468



Love it! And we are sweater twins.


----------



## Flip88

MASEML said:


> Absolutely could buy a brand new mink! I was told beforehand they overcharge (even by the SA) but I wasn't thinking it would be that high. Oh well.
> 
> Fur season is also nearing an end here on the east coast USA (will be ended by the time I get round altering my mink). So alas, it will be a next year piece.



Good to see a SA being so honest!


----------



## LuvBirkin

First time posting in this thread [emoji5]&#65039; Yves Salomon reversible mink hooded bomber jacket. The other side is military green nylon. Purchased from Paris.


----------



## Flip88

LuvBirkin said:


> First time posting in this thread [emoji5]&#65039; Yves Salomon reversible mink hooded bomber jacket. The other side is military green nylon. Purchased from Paris.



This is absolutely beautiful,  practical and it looks so warm. You can tell this is a mink of serious quality. Beautiful and congratulations &#128156;


----------



## Elina0408

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 2860680
> View attachment 2860681
> 
> Posting pics of my vintage mink coat which I got a year ago. It's rather old and heavy but in good condition and the fit and price was great!



It suits you lovely! And the condition seems great!


----------



## Elina0408

Elizshop said:


> Ok so I went to Maximillian again and I bought 2 things. Here is a pic of the mink jacket. It's a bomber but I'm going to have the elastic taken out and sleeves shortened. The price was insane so I could not say no. The other piece is a knitted mink but I'm not sure I'm going to keep it.
> 
> View attachment 2911467
> 
> View attachment 2911468



Love this on you!


----------



## Elina0408

LuvBirkin said:


> First time posting in this thread [emoji5]&#65039; Yves Salomon reversible mink hooded bomber jacket. The other side is military green nylon. Purchased from Paris.



Lovely, just lovely!


----------



## periogirl28

LuvBirkin said:


> First time posting in this thread [emoji5]&#65039; Yves Salomon reversible mink hooded bomber jacket. The other side is military green nylon. Purchased from Paris.



I just saw this, fabulous buy dear!


----------



## Prada_Princess

Vlad said:


> Discuss!



It's perfect on you.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Vlad said:


> Discuss!



It's perfect on you &#128153;


----------



## Prada_Princess

LuvBirkin your mink is beautiful.  Apologies for the silly repeat posts - my phone is 'playing up' .


----------



## LuvBirkin

Thank you Flip88, Elina0408, periogirl28 and Prada_Princess for your kind compliments! When you have the chance to visit Yves Salomon on Faubourg Saint Honoré, please look for Dorothy - she's a classy lady who offered great help to me in picking this jacket.


----------



## Elizshop

Thanks birdonce and flip88 & elina0408. I will post a pic after alterations. 

Btw I went into Mendel the other weekend they had a bunch of things on sale. Although some were more intricate and finer feeling the biggest difference I noticed is that everything has a much smaller cut, which I love. However the price tags were outrageous. A cute mink somewhat similar to what I bought at bloom was about 11k on sale. There was an sa there but she was not very knowledgable so the furs may be of excellent quality but she had no idea no info on them so I can't really tell.


----------



## butterfly 86

Hi girls, mostly we talk about buying fur, but what about selling? A friend has a brand new mink that she would like to sell (it's a gift from her ex husband and she could use the money right now). Other than ebay (that, among other things, has quite low listing limits for non professional sellers), what route would you recommend?
I'll attach a couple of pics of the coat..
Thanks!


----------



## Perfect Day

LuvBirkin said:


> Thank you Flip88, Elina0408, periogirl28 and Prada_Princess for your kind compliments! When you have the chance to visit Yves Salomon on Faubourg Saint Honoré, please look for Dorothy - she's a classy lady who offered great help to me in picking this jacket.



Congratulations on the mink &#128156;







Elizshop said:


> Thanks birdonce and flip88 & elina0408. I will post a pic after alterations.
> 
> Btw I went into Mendel the other weekend they had a bunch of things on sale. Although some were more intricate and finer feeling the biggest difference I noticed is that everything has a much smaller cut, which I love. However the price tags were outrageous. A cute mink somewhat similar to what I bought at bloom was about 11k on sale. There was an sa there but she was not very knowledgable so the furs may be of excellent quality but she had no idea no info on them so I can't really tell.




Designer furs can be prohibively expensive. 






butterfly 86 said:


> Hi girls, mostly we talk about buying fur, but what about selling? A friend has a brand new mink that she would like to sell (it's a gift from her ex husband and she could use the money right now). Other than ebay (that, among other things, has quite low listing limits for non professional sellers), what route would you recommend?
> I'll attach a couple of pics of the coat..
> Thanks!



I really don't know beyond what you suggest. To be honest she might be better keeping it and raising funds elsewhere. If that is not an option then she could try to sell back to a furrier? I just think she will receive a fraction of what was paid for it.


----------



## butterfly 86

Perfect Day said:


> Congratulations on the mink &#128156;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Designer furs can be prohibively expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't know beyond what you suggest. To be honest she might be better keeping it and raising funds elsewhere. If that is not an option then she could try to sell back to a furrier? I just think she will receive a fraction of what was paid for it.


I agree with you, I don't think that she will get nearly as much as she's hoping to get.
I advised her to visit a couple of local furriers to see what they'll offer. Thanks!


----------



## papertiger

Elizshop said:


> Ok so I went to Maximillian again and I bought 2 things. Here is a pic of the mink jacket. It's a bomber but I'm going to have the elastic taken out and sleeves shortened. The price was insane so I could not say no. The other piece is a knitted mink but I'm not sure I'm going to keep it.
> 
> View attachment 2911467
> 
> View attachment 2911468



That's actually very contemporary-hip and cute as it is *Elizshop* 



LuvBirkin said:


> First time posting in this thread [emoji5]&#65039; Yves Salomon reversible mink hooded bomber jacket. The other side is military green nylon. Purchased from Paris.



Seriously chic smart-casual *LuvBirkin*



butterfly 86 said:


> Hi girls, mostly we talk about buying fur, but what about selling? A friend has a brand new mink that she would like to sell (it's a gift from her ex husband and she could use the money right now). Other than ebay (that, among other things, has quite low listing limits for non professional sellers), what route would you recommend?
> I'll attach a couple of pics of the coat..
> Thanks!



it's a beautiful coat, _very_ well cut (prob looks dynamite on) etc but hard to see much money in a pastel mink (Ranch and Blackglama colours very much more popular). Best bet, take it to some local furriers who do pre-loved too, they will have the client base. I would agree, she will get virtually nothing on ebay.


----------



## Birdonce

butterfly 86 said:


> Hi girls, mostly we talk about buying fur, but what about selling? A friend has a brand new mink that she would like to sell (it's a gift from her ex husband and she could use the money right now). Other than ebay (that, among other things, has quite low listing limits for non professional sellers), what route would you recommend?
> I'll attach a couple of pics of the coat..
> Thanks!



It's beautiful - I love lighter colors - but she will lose out on ebay. People buying online with no real returns are looking for bargains.


----------



## Flip88

I came across a chinchilla fur I posted on this site and spent time looming at YDE'S show and found some beautiful and fairly unusual minks. 

Hope you like!


----------



## Prada_Princess

butterfly 86 said:


> Hi girls, mostly we talk about buying fur, but what about selling? A friend has a brand new mink that she would like to sell (it's a gift from her ex husband and she could use the money right now). Other than ebay (that, among other things, has quite low listing limits for non professional sellers), what route would you recommend?
> I'll attach a couple of pics of the coat..
> Thanks!



It is too nice to sell on Ebay. Does this site not have a 'sell' thread???


----------



## Prada_Princess

Flip88 said:


> I came across a chinchilla fur I posted on this site and spent time looming at YDE'S show and found some beautiful and fairly unusual minks.
> 
> Hope you like!



The last photo with the multi colored fur is the one I like the most. In fact the entire look I see as classic and stylish.  Thanks.


----------



## Flip88

You are (all) welcome. 

Oscar De Le Renta also featured some lovely two tone minks.

:thumbup:


----------



## Perfect Day

Flip88 said:


> You are (all) welcome.
> 
> Oscar De Le Renta also featured some lovely two tone minks.
> 
> :thumbup:



I love these. Two toned minks are very popular in London this year I noticed - perhaps worldwide I don't know.


----------



## jyyanks

I posted this in the Hermes thread but figured I'd post here.  Is this mink?  I'm bringing it to a furrier to get it taken in and potentially restyled but curious as to what type of fur it is.  I have another jacket which may be rabbit (originally thought it was fox) but I'm not a fur expert so not 100% sure but I will post that in a separate thread.


----------



## jyyanks

Here's my other coat. Thought it might be red fox, now I think it's rabbit.  Any experts know? Sorry if I'm posting on the wrong thread but I think my other coat is mink and I'm not sure what this one is. Thanks in advance.


----------



## papertiger

jyyanks said:


> I posted this in the Hermes thread but figured I'd post here.  Is this mink?  I'm bringing it to a furrier to get it taken in and potentially restyled but curious as to what type of fur it is.  I have another jacket which may be rabbit (originally thought it was fox) but I'm not a fur expert so not 100% sure but I will post that in a separate thread.



Looks like mink paw (so yes mink, just using the fur from the paws). Very nice *jyyanks* 



jyyanks said:


> Here's my other coat. Thought it might be red fox, now I think it's rabbit.  Any experts know? Sorry if I'm posting on the wrong thread but I think my other coat is mink and I'm not sure what this one is. Thanks in advance.



It isn't mink, but rather than rabbit, I think it could be dyed squirrel as the pelts are a bit narrower, shiny, and there are many of them.


----------



## papertiger

Flip88 said:


> You are (all) welcome.
> 
> Oscar De Le Renta also featured some lovely two tone minks.
> 
> :thumbup:



I like both, but the second is so elegant and covetable


----------



## jyyanks

papertiger said:


> Looks like mink paw (so yes mink, just using the fur from the paws). Very nice *jyyanks*
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't mink, but rather than rabbit, I think it could be dyed squirrel as the pelts are a bit narrower, shiny, and there are many of them.



Thank you for you help identifying my coats!!!  The monk is getting taken in and I don't know what to do yet about the squirrel as it's not that warm. I may make it into a vest.


----------



## Flip88

jyyanks said:


> Thank you for you help identifying my coats!!!  The monk is getting taken in and I don't know what to do yet about the squirrel as it's not that warm. I may make it into a vest.



A vest sounds perfect!


----------



## Perfect Day

jyyanks said:


> Here's my other coat. Thought it might be red fox, now I think it's rabbit.  Any experts know? Sorry if I'm posting on the wrong thread but I think my other coat is mink and I'm not sure what this one is. Thanks in advance.



It is lovely,yes squirrel sounds correct to me because of the small cuts of fur. Definitely not rabbit and definitely not fox.


----------



## Perfect Day

From www.sagafurs.com - this really is a fabulous website for fur of all designers over the last 20 years. Go to catwalk gallery. 

D&G showing their minks. I love the color of the first one - would definitely suit me I think.


----------



## Perfect Day

Christopher Kane (LFW) again from www.sagafurs.com with understated mink coats.


----------



## papertiger

Perfect Day said:


> From www.sagafurs.com - this really is a fabulous website for fur of all designers over the last 20 years. Go to catwalk gallery.
> 
> D&G showing their minks. I love the color of the first one - would definitely suit me I think.



All so pretty, I absolutely love these 



Perfect Day said:


> Christopher Kane (LFW) again from www.sagafurs.com with understated mink coats.



These are very nice too, quite classic for CK really


----------



## becesq

Do you ladies think I could wear a mink pullover on Easter?  

It's a pinkish gray, but it seems a bit over the top for April. (I bought this winter so am new to fur).  However, the weather is supposed to be mid/high 40s and a bit rainy.  I don't have a light-colored day coat to wear & my trench coat is being repaired...Is this a plausible option?

Thanks!!


----------



## Perfect Day

becesq said:


> Do you ladies think I could wear a mink pullover on Easter?
> 
> It's a pinkish gray, but it seems a bit over the top for April. (I bought this winter so am new to fur).  However, the weather is supposed to be mid/high 40s and a bit rainy.  I don't have a light-colored day coat to wear & my trench coat is being repaired...Is this a plausible option?
> 
> Thanks!!



Absolutely - yes. Why not? I am sure it is lovely and perfect for Easter.


----------



## Flip88

becesq said:


> Do you ladies think I could wear a mink pullover on Easter?
> 
> It's a pinkish gray, but it seems a bit over the top for April. (I bought this winter so am new to fur).  However, the weather is supposed to be mid/high 40s and a bit rainy.  I don't have a light-colored day coat to wear & my trench coat is being repaired...Is this a plausible option?
> 
> Thanks!!



Yes, very much so. Mod shots would be amazing too &#128518;&#128077;


----------



## mizzspark

This one appears to look like rabbit. Is it very plush? Not so coarse? Mink can be velvety soft but it's different feeling mink vs rabbit also rabbit tends to have a higher fur density if I'm not mistaken.



jyyanks said:


> Here's my other coat. Thought it might be red fox, now I think it's rabbit.  Any experts know? Sorry if I'm posting on the wrong thread but I think my other coat is mink and I'm not sure what this one is. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Flip88

Balenciaga at Paris. Again Www.sagafurs.com 

As the weather gets (a little bit!) warmer perhaps mink trim is more in season than a coat. 

I will try to post some more later but I notice from all the pictures from various catwalks that mink, once again, is everywhere!


----------



## Prada_Princess

Flip88 said:


> Balenciaga at Paris. Again Www.sagafurs.com
> 
> As the weather gets (a little bit!) warmer perhaps mink trim is more in season than a coat.
> 
> I will try to post some more later but I notice from all the pictures from various catwalks that mink, once again, is everywhere!



Gorgeous! Love em all


----------



## Flip88

Prabal Gurung, again www.sagafurs.com


----------



## Flip88

Ranfan,  again www.sagafurs.com


----------



## Flip88

Fendi furs - always special! Www.sagafurs.com


----------



## Flip88

Ermanno Scervino, www.sagafurs.com


----------



## Flip88

Yigal Azrouel, www.sagafurs.com


----------



## Flip88

Bibhu Mohapatra, www.sagafurs.com 

Hope you like the minks!


----------



## Perfect Day

Flip88 said:


> Ermanno Scervino, www.sagafurs.com



Love that blue! &#128153;


----------



## Perfect Day

Gucci , www.sagafurs.com seemingly taking us back. I remember when whisky coloured minks were all the rage - full length ones everywhere.  This kinda reminds me of this.

Thanks Flip for showing me this website.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Flip88 said:


> Bibhu Mohapatra, www.sagafurs.com
> 
> Hope you like the minks!



My favorite out of all posted. Thank you for your efforts ladies.


----------



## princess621

Perfect Day said:


> Gucci , www.sagafurs.com seemingly taking us back. I remember when whisky coloured minks were all the rage - full length ones everywhere.  This kinda reminds me of this.
> 
> Thanks Flip for showing me this website.


Gorgeous!! i wish i had this in my closet!


----------



## papertiger

Perfect Day said:


> Gucci , www.sagafurs.com seemingly taking us back. I remember when whisky coloured minks were all the rage - full length ones everywhere.  This kinda reminds me of this.
> 
> Thanks Flip for showing me this website.



I don't remember but the colour is gorgeous, I always like whiskey. 

Pretty sure someone could score a vintage version of a coat like this without the designer price tag of whatever colour suits them best


----------



## papertiger

Flip88 said:


> Ranfan,  again www.sagafurs.com



Lovely coats but why the bright-white collar on the cross-mink? Kills it!



Flip88 said:


> Fendi furs - always special! Www.sagafurs.com





These are fabulous, epitomises contemporary easy glamour, Hockley take note  

Love Fendi, mine more than any I've seen before or since


----------



## Flip88

Yes I also LOVE the whiskey minks. Just beautiful.  I would love an ankle length whiskey mink coat.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Flip88 said:


> Yes I also LOVE the whiskey minks. Just beautiful.  I would love an ankle length whiskey mink coat.



In London a full length whisky mink was the dream of every fashionable girl / lady in the 80's.  MY mother worked in a fur store back then and literally there were more demand than supply.  Then it seemed to lean towards mahogany mink - and now I suspect the trend may return. 

I do love mink and the more modern colors, such as greys or dyed minks are indeed special. That said, a whisky or mahogany will always be considered a 'classic' fur in my opinion.  Plus - I would love one!!


----------



## Prada_Princess

Speaking of modern colors of mink these are from a London furrier but feature of ITFT website.

Pastel mink and frankly I am completely undecided about these colors.  Perhaps a 'fad' I don't know.


----------



## Flip88

Prada_Princess said:


> Speaking of modern colors of mink these are from a London furrier but feature of ITFT website.
> 
> Pastel mink and frankly I am completely undecided about these colors.  Perhaps a 'fad' I don't know.



As I rule I hate pastels, but I think a pastel mink would be fabulous in a short jacket.


----------



## papertiger

Prada_Princess said:


> Speaking of modern colors of mink these are from a London furrier but feature of ITFT website.
> 
> Pastel mink and frankly I am completely undecided about these colors.  Perhaps a 'fad' I don't know.


\

I had a friend who had a length mink in a 'rainbow' of chevron colours. Personally, you wouldn't see me in something like that but she loved it and looked fabulous in it, and that's what counts :sunnies


----------



## Perfect Day

papertiger said:


> \
> 
> I had a friend who had a length mink in a 'rainbow' of chevron colours. Personally, you wouldn't see me in something like that but she loved it and looked fabulous in it, and that's what counts :sunnies



It sound lovely but yes, not me either to be fair


----------



## Perfect Day

Did anyone see the Karl Lagerfelds dedicated fur fashion show for Fendi - Haute Fourrure? What an amazing display of fabulous furs. A lot of mink (hence I post this in this thread).

The show featured some floor-length minks - a long term ambition of mine to own one!


----------



## Flip88

Yes, absolutely PD. Here are some photos. 

These are not from sagafurs.com but they do have some HQ pics.

Lots of mink as you say, also an incredibly beautiful Swakara fur too!


----------



## Flip88

A few more, Inc a (very expensive) belly Lynx - I'd love that!!!


----------



## Perfect Day

Flip88 said:


> A few more, Inc a (very expensive) belly Lynx - I'd love that!!!



Stunning. I watch Haute Couture sometimes and just dream!!!


----------



## Flip88

A little something from SS 2016 - www.sagafurs.com (catwalk gallery). 

Derek Lam.


----------



## Flip88

Ps does anyone know who the Blackglama model is this year? It is not on their website oddly.


----------



## periogirl28

Perfect Day said:


> Gucci , www.sagafurs.com seemingly taking us back. I remember when whisky coloured minks were all the rage - full length ones everywhere.  This kinda reminds me of this.
> 
> Thanks Flip for showing me this website.




Showed DH this pic from a magazine and told him it reminded me of my knee length vintage coat.
This is Gucci I think, so I will be bang on trend this winter! Hahaha! )


----------



## Flip88

periogirl28 said:


> Showed DH this pic from a magazine and told him it reminded me of my knee length vintage coat.
> This is Gucci I think, so I will be bang on trend this winter! Hahaha! )
> 
> View attachment 3134811



Yes indeed the one in the photo is gorgeous and certainly 'on trend'.  Bring on the winter!


----------



## Rami00

periogirl28 said:


> Showed DH this pic from a magazine and told him it reminded me of my knee length vintage coat.
> This is Gucci I think, so I will be bang on trend this winter! Hahaha! )
> 
> View attachment 3134811




WOW! It looks gorgeous on.


----------



## Perfect Day

It's a lovely mink. Is that you or the magazine clipping? Am I misreading your post?

Flip - Jessica Stam.


----------



## chocolagirl

periogirl28 said:


> Showed DH this pic from a magazine and told him it reminded me of my knee length vintage coat.
> This is Gucci I think, so I will be bang on trend this winter! Hahaha! )
> 
> View attachment 3134811


looks perfect on you


----------



## periogirl28

Perfect Day said:


> It's a lovely mink. Is that you or the magazine clipping? Am I misreading your post?
> 
> Flip - Jessica Stam.





Sorry I see how it's confusing. That's me in my (no brand) vintage knee length mink, with the Constance. The magazine pic you posted is the full length mink shown at Gucci AW. I was just thinking it was a similar cut and in a whiskey color too.


----------



## periogirl28

chocolagirl said:


> looks perfect on you




Thank you! The guy at the vintage shop was shocked that I could fit into it. It's a very tiny coat but suits me perfectly.


----------



## Perfect Day

periogirl28 said:


> Sorry I see how it's confusing. That's me in my (no brand) vintage knee length mink, with the Constance. The magazine pic you posted is the full length mink shown at Gucci AW. I was just thinking it was a similar cut and in a whiskey color too.



He he - I am silly and it all makes sense now! It looks fabulous on you. Really - it's perfect


----------



## Flip88

Perfect Day said:


> It's a lovely mink. Is that you or the magazine clipping? Am I misreading your post?
> 
> Flip - Jessica Stam.



Thank you - found a pic now! Odd it's not on their website.


----------



## Prada_Princess

periogirl28 said:


> Showed DH this pic from a magazine and told him it reminded me of my knee length vintage coat.
> This is Gucci I think, so I will be bang on trend this winter! Hahaha! )
> 
> View attachment 3134811



It is just perfect PeriodGirl28 - you must feel so elegant in it. It is a beautiful color - my favourite.


----------



## periogirl28

Perfect Day said:


> He he - I am silly and it all makes sense now! It looks fabulous on you. Really - it's perfect



No no don't worry. On re- reading, I realise it was a confusing post. I am so chuffed that someone out there used to love this coat and and was the exact same size as me. Being petite in this country, it's quite rare now I think.


----------



## periogirl28

Prada_Princess said:


> It is just perfect PeriodGirl28 - you must feel so elegant in it. It is a beautiful color - my favourite.



Thank you! I love it and it's very warm but a little heavy compared to my newer furs. It was cut with a taper at the waist which is very flattering.


----------



## periogirl28

Flip88 said:


> Thank you - found a pic now! Odd it's not on their website.



Oooooo lovely mink indeed! Thank you for posting this.


----------



## Myrkur

periogirl28 said:


> Showed DH this pic from a magazine and told him it reminded me of my knee length vintage coat.
> This is Gucci I think, so I will be bang on trend this winter! Hahaha! )
> 
> View attachment 3134811




Wow love this!!


----------



## Perfect Day

Speaking of Gucci, here from the SS 16/17.

Www.sagafurs.com


----------



## Perfect Day

Burberry Prosum, again SS 16 / 17


----------



## Christofle

Perfect Day said:


> Speaking of Gucci, here from the SS 16/17.
> 
> Www.sagafurs.com



The 3rd Gucci one is so glamorous


----------



## Perfect Day

Christofle said:


> The 3rd Gucci one is so glamorous



Glad you like it

Here is a stunning color of mink, Ole Yde,  Copenhagen,  SS 16 / 17


----------



## Perfect Day

Fendi, again www.sagafurs.com  (they keep adding collections hence repeat posting).

It really is incredible what they can do with mink these days.  A lot of it does not even look like mink.


----------



## Flip88

Perfect Day said:


> Speaking of Gucci, here from the SS 16/17.
> 
> Www.sagafurs.com



I really like the first one actually.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Perfect Day said:


> Glad you like it
> 
> Here is a stunning color of mink, Ole Yde,  Copenhagen,  SS 16 / 17



I'd love this!


----------



## Perfect Day

Celine at Paris FW. 

I do love the fur on the right.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Love both of those by Celine also. Is the one on the right lined with black mink or is that a different material.


----------



## slyyls

Prada_Princess said:


> Love both of those by Celine also. Is the one on the right lined with black mink or is that a different material.


Hard to tell; but it looks like the same coat in both photos- just one is being worn backwards.


----------



## Prada_Princess

slyyls said:


> Hard to tell; but it looks like the same coat in both photos- just one is being worn backwards.



Yes I think you are right.


----------



## Flip88

Perfect Day said:


> Celine at Paris FW.
> 
> I do love the fur on the right.



I cannot tell if it is the same coat but it (they?) are devine.


----------



## Perfect Day

I can't tell either - a group of experts we are &#128517;


----------



## ralz29

The Fendi ones are fascinating. True pieces of art. I wonder if people actually buy these


----------



## Perfect Day

ralz29 said:


> The Fendi ones are fascinating. True pieces of art. I wonder if people actually buy these



I think some people will do if (but only if) they are very wealthy and they have a lot of fur already. Surely everyone starts off with staple furs - grey / brown mink coat, white / black fox coat, etc.


----------



## Flip88

So close yet so far ..... I tried a beautiful vintage mink on today in a dress agency. It was perfect - ish. In other words it wasn't.  The sleeves were slightly too short. It was a dark brown knee length fur and was very reasonably priced at £350.  It was made in the seventies I was told. Gutted - but I am always on the hunt for another mink coat!

I know a furrier can alter fur but mine told me with oldish pelts it is risky.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Flip88 said:


> So close yet so far ..... I tried a beautiful vintage mink on today in a dress agency. It was perfect - ish. In other words it wasn't.  The sleeves were slightly too short. It was a dark brown knee length fur and was very reasonably priced at £350.  It was made in the seventies I was told. Gutted - but I am always on the hunt for another mink coat!
> 
> I know a furrier can alter fur but mine told me with oldish pelts it is risky.



Keep hunting there are loads around.


----------



## ralz29

Flip88 said:


> So close yet so far ..... I tried a beautiful vintage mink on today in a dress agency. It was perfect - ish. In other words it wasn't.  The sleeves were slightly too short. It was a dark brown knee length fur and was very reasonably priced at £350.  It was made in the seventies I was told. Gutted - but I am always on the hunt for another mink coat!
> 
> I know a furrier can alter fur but mine told me with oldish pelts it is risky.



Wow, that's a good price for a knee length! Can't you wear it with long gloves? I, personally, love that look.


----------



## Prada_Princess

ralz29 said:


> Wow, that's a good price for a knee length! Can't you wear it with long gloves? I, personally, love that look.



I like that look also but the sleeves have to be short enough I think. In between the wrist and elbow in my opinion.


----------



## Flip88

ralz29 said:


> Wow, that's a good price for a knee length! Can't you wear it with long gloves? I, personally, love that look.



Yes me too but u think that the sleeves have to be cropped. I own a rabbit with such sleeves and wear gloves sometimes with it. If the sleeves are just a touch small I don't think it would work.


----------



## Flip88

Celine, at Paris, SS 16 /  17 courtesy and credit to www.sagafurs.com 

I do really like a white mink coat.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Flip88 said:


> Celine, at Paris, SS 16 /  17 courtesy and credit to www.sagafurs.com
> 
> I do really like a white mink coat.



Me too. Nothing nicer.


----------



## mizzspark

Isn't white mink usually called azure? I'm not sure if I remember correctly I actually worked at Macy's Fur Vault for a couple of seasons had learned quite a bit and had some fun as well. We also were the same company Maximilian with exception that we received very different pieces than they did.


----------



## Perfect Day

mizzspark said:


> Isn't white mink usually called azure? I'm not sure if I remember correctly I actually worked at Macy's Fur Vault for a couple of seasons had learned quite a bit and had some fun as well. We also were the same company Maximilian with exception that we received very different pieces than they did.



I haven't heard of that before to be honest.  I just Googled it and didn't really find out either.  I bet working there was fun. I know someone that worked in a fur salon in London - got to meet all the celebrities (including Princess Diana no less!).


----------



## Flip88

mizzspark said:


> Isn't white mink usually called azure? I'm not sure if I remember correctly I actually worked at Macy's Fur Vault for a couple of seasons had learned quite a bit and had some fun as well. We also were the same company Maximilian with exception that we received very different pieces than they did.



I also didn't know that it was called that either.  Hope you got great discounts on the furs? (Do they do that?)


----------



## Prada_Princess

Something I came across, mink being worn to perfection.

Fashion 'blogger' @sandawiller


----------



## slyyls

mizzspark said:


> Isn't white mink usually called azure? I'm not sure if I remember correctly I actually worked at Macy's Fur Vault for a couple of seasons had learned quite a bit and had some fun as well. We also were the same company Maximilian with exception that we received very different pieces than they did.


White mink is called White.  This is the official colour name for white mink.  There is no recognized colour of pelt known as "azure".   Pearl, and Golden Pearl are the next lightest colours after White.


----------



## Flip88

slyyls said:


> White mink is called White.  This is the official colour name for white mink.  There is no recognized colour of pelt known as "azure".   Pearl, and Golden Pearl are the next lightest colours after White.



Thank you for the info.


----------



## Perfect Day

Prada_Princess said:


> Something I came across, mink being worn to perfection.
> 
> Fashion 'blogger' @sandawiller



Wow! 







slyyls said:


> White mink is called White.  This is the official colour name for white mink.  There is no recognized colour of pelt known as "azure".   Pearl, and Golden Pearl are the next lightest colours after White.



Thank you, I am trying to get to know fur so any info is appreciated. 

I own mink and love mink and as much as I like the way it is worn casually above I do prefer to wear mink to 'show it off' - sounds pretentious and apologies for that but this is the kinda outfit I prefer @olivia_lafabuleuse


----------



## slyyls

Man, if I had a mink like this^^ or ANY mink I would show off too!


----------



## Perfect Day

slyyls said:


> Man, if I had a mink like this^^ or ANY mink I would show off too!



Yes, each to their own. Some of my friends prefer sheared mink which gives the appearance of velvet.


----------



## icedpryce

I love mink. It's probably what I have the most, in regards to fur. 

There's a lovely vintage store in my town with a highly knowledgeable and very fair seller, and I basically buy all my furs exclusively from her. It's been a dream to own a full mink coat a la Margot Tenenbaum, but not at this particular moment in time. 

I do have a mink stole, though, and a little 1960s jacket with mink fur trim. Plus a collar that doubles as a scarf, some hats, and my favourite... my Oscar mink fur ski boots, which are my absolute favourite shoes.







(that picture is not of my specific pair, but those are the shoes).


----------



## Perfect Day

icedpryce said:


> I love mink. It's probably what I have the most, in regards to fur.
> 
> There's a lovely vintage store in my town with a highly knowledgeable and very fair seller, and I basically buy all my furs exclusively from her. It's been a dream to own a full mink coat a la Margot Tenenbaum, but not at this particular moment in time.
> 
> I do have a mink stole, though, and a little 1960s jacket with mink fur trim. Plus a collar that doubles as a scarf, some hats, and my favourite... my Oscar mink fur ski boots, which are my absolute favourite shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (that picture is not of my specific pair, but those are the shoes).



Bet they are warm and look incredibly comfy. I used to wear Mukluks - with rabbit fur around them - so warm!!!


----------



## periogirl28

Perfect Day said:


> I haven't heard of that before to be honest.  I just Googled it and didn't really find out either.  I bet working there was fun. I know someone that worked in a fur salon in London - got to meet all the celebrities (including Princess Diana no less!).




Princess Diana used to wear fur? Wow. I don't recall seeing any pics of her in one though. Any info on this?


----------



## Flip88

icedpryce said:


> I love mink. It's probably what I have the most, in regards to fur.
> 
> There's a lovely vintage store in my town with a highly knowledgeable and very fair seller, and I basically buy all my furs exclusively from her. It's been a dream to own a full mink coat a la Margot Tenenbaum, but not at this particular moment in time.
> 
> I do have a mink stole, though, and a little 1960s jacket with mink fur trim. Plus a collar that doubles as a scarf, some hats, and my favourite... my Oscar mink fur ski boots, which are my absolute favourite shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (that picture is not of my specific pair, but those are the shoes).



They look fabulous and so warm.







periogirl28 said:


> Princess Diana used to wear fur? Wow. I don't recall seeing any pics of her in one though. Any info on this?



I am sure I have seen her in fur too. I'll have a look.


----------



## Flip88

periogirl28 said:


> Princess Diana used to wear fur? Wow. I don't recall seeing any pics of her in one though. Any info on this?



The last pic might be faux but the others are real.


----------



## periogirl28

Flip88 said:


> The last pic might be faux but the others are real.




Oh thank you. I should have remembered that first white one, sooo lovely!


----------



## Perfect Day

periogirl28 said:


> Princess Diana used to wear fur? Wow. I don't recall seeing any pics of her in one though. Any info on this?



Back then everyone with money wore fur. Given the trend I think we are returning to that era. She said that Princess Diana bought (was given? - she is unsure) a sable, crystal fox and a sable. 

She used to meet all the celebrities and they all - without exception - bought fur!


----------



## Prada_Princess

Flip88 said:


> The last pic might be faux but the others are real.



Yes, I have seen the photo of her in the white mink before.  I wonder what she would have looked like today? Still elegant as ever I presume.

In the 1980's fur was incredibly popular in England.  The 1990's not so and now it is extremely popular again.  Obviously the wealth tends to be in Southern England, esp London which is literally swamped with hundreds of furriers.  In the North of England I think there us a huge demand without a huge supply.


----------



## Perfect Day

DJust something I found by Carmen MV.

My last comment should have read 'mink, crystal fox and sable' (re what Princess Diana acquired).

Credit to www.sagafurs.com


----------



## Flip88

Prada_Princess said:


> Yes, I have seen the photo of her in the white mink before.  I wonder what she would have looked like today? Still elegant as ever I presume.
> 
> In the 1980's fur was incredibly popular in England.  The 1990's not so and now it is extremely popular again.  Obviously the wealth tends to be in Southern England, esp London which is literally swamped with hundreds of furriers.  In the North of England I think there us a huge demand without a huge supply.



A mixture of super rich Russians in London, cheaper travel to Europe (where fur has always been popular) and more 'trendy' designs. Now is a good time to be a furrier in England me thinks.


----------



## icedpryce

Flip88 said:


> They look fabulous and so warm.



They are! I got them as a birthday present from my mother a few years ago. I love them.


----------



## icedpryce

Perfect Day said:


> Bet they are warm and look incredibly comfy. I used to wear Mukluks - with rabbit fur around them - so warm!!!



They are! I've had them for years! Recently got another pair of ski boots (Tecnica, goat fur) so I don't wear these out as much, but they're my favourites.


----------



## Flip88

icedpryce said:


> They are! I've had them for years! Recently got another pair of ski boots (Tecnica, goat fur) so I don't wear these out as much, but they're my favourites.



They sound fun as well. I have worn goat fur previously - very warm.


----------



## Perfect Day

icedpryce said:


> They are! I've had them for years! Recently got another pair of ski boots (Tecnica, goat fur) so I don't wear these out as much, but they're my favourites.



My sister has a goatskin rug - she loves it.  Bet they are really warm and snug.  Dennis Basso makes some lynx fur ones actually which I look at with desire, my funds don't match though.


----------



## sbelle

I was told about this thread when I posted my coat in the winter coats thread, so thought I'd share here!

I recently discovered reversible furs and ended up with a sheared mink reversible coat for Christmas!


----------



## Prada_Princess

sbelle said:


> I was told about this thread when I posted my coat in the winter coats thread, so thought I'd share here!
> 
> I recently discovered reversible furs and ended up with a sheared mink reversible coat for Christmas!



It's absolutely beautiful.  For those that live in a damp climate, reversible is perfect. The mink looks really nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ari

sbelle said:


> I was told about this thread when I posted my coat in the winter coats thread, so thought I'd share here!
> 
> 
> 
> I recently discovered reversible furs and ended up with a sheared mink reversible coat for Christmas!




Beautiful coat - love sheared mink? Could you please ID it?


----------



## butterfly 86

by Ruban


----------



## butterfly 86




----------



## Prada_Princess

butterfly 86 said:


> View attachment 3223560
> 
> View attachment 3223561
> 
> View attachment 3223562
> 
> 
> by Ruban



What beautiful and unusual furs.







butterfly 86 said:


> View attachment 3223565


----------



## Perfect Day

sbelle said:


> I was told about this thread when I posted my coat in the winter coats thread, so thought I'd share here!
> 
> I recently discovered reversible furs and ended up with a sheared mink reversible coat for Christmas!



I just love the fact that sheared mink is as warm as unsheared mink. I can never quite get my head around it though I must confess. You coat is lovely, I'd also like to see action shots.


----------



## KDB

Hi Ladies-
I live in Southern California and this winter has been unusually cold! I bought a mink coat that I really like and I'm so excited about it! I chose this style because it looked great with jeans as well as dresses for evening events. 
I am not sure about how to make sure I bought a good quality coat that will last me for years. 
Can you please help me?
I bought it at Bloomingdales...does anyone know about the quality? I appreciate any advice! Thank you!!


----------



## KDB




----------



## KDB

This is the coat on me--


----------



## KDB




----------



## Perfect Day

Noriko said:


> Thanks Vlad!



 I think it looks perfect on you. Really this is a beautiful fur. As for the quality, personally I can't tell without touching it - from appearance it looks good. You have a particular concern?


----------



## Flip88

KDB said:


> This is the coat on me--
> 
> 
> View attachment 3224165



Looks perfect on you I agree. I don't see an issue either but to judge the quality of the mink, I would need to touch it.


----------



## Jujuma

KDB said:


> This is the coat on me--
> 
> 
> View attachment 3224165




I have a coat that I had made at a furrier that is almost identical. My neckline is a little different. I'm an east coast girl so I get to wear mine a little more, lol. But I love it and it really does go with everything. Dresses up and down very well. This will be my 3rd season and it's like new, holding up very well. I don't know if this helps you at all but I would say storage is your friend in the off season, esp in Cali. I think I may have posted pics when I first got it.


----------



## KDB

Thank you so much for your replies!  I was askingcabout the coat because i read a few pages of this Mink Thread and many of you mentioned buyimg from a furrier. I was not sure if Maximillian in Bloomingdales is a high quality furrier or what quality i bought.  Im glad to hear it looks good! Thanks!


----------



## KDB

Jujuma said:


> I have a coat that I had made at a furrier that is almost identical. My neckline is a little different. I'm an east coast girl so I get to wear mine a little more, lol. But I love it and it really does go with everything. Dresses up and down very well. This will be my 3rd season and it's like new, holding up very well. I don't know if this helps you at all but I would say storage is your friend in the off season, esp in Cali. I think I may have posted pics when I first got it.




Thank you for your reply!

I would love to see pics of your mink!!

What does storage do? Why do you store furs? 

Thanks


----------



## Jujuma

KDB said:


> Thank you for your reply!
> 
> I would love to see pics of your mink!!
> 
> What does storage do? Why do you store furs?
> 
> Thanks




Actually my jacket is a little different than yours. I haven't looked at it since last year! If you go back to 2014 posts(not as far as it sounds) and look for me you'll see my jacket. In my mind it always looks more like yours cuz I first looked at one like that but it did not look good on me. Mine is thiner "stripes"/"panels" whatever you want to call them, longer and has a higher collar. Yours looks great on you. The longer length was better for me because it does get very cold where I live. Storage expands the life span of your coat. Heat and high temperatures are bad for fur.


----------



## Jujuma

KDB said:


> Thank you for your reply!
> 
> I would love to see pics of your mink!!
> 
> What does storage do? Why do you store furs?
> 
> Thanks




Sorry 2013, post #720. Have had it longer than I thought!


----------



## Flip88

Jujuma said:


> Sorry 2013, post #720. Have had it longer than I thought!



Time flies eh! Yours is also lovely.

I agree that fur really should be away from heat. Keep it cool. Never hang it near radiators or sources of direct heat.


----------



## KDB

Jujuma said:


> Sorry 2013, post #720. Have had it longer than I thought!




Your coat is beautiful! Love it!!!


----------



## Flip88

Jujuma said:


> Sorry 2013, post #720. Have had it longer than I thought!



It is beautiful.


----------



## Jujuma

Flip88 said:


> Time flies eh! Yours is also lovely.
> 
> I agree that fur really should be away from heat. Keep it cool. Never hang it near radiators or sources of direct heat.







KDB said:


> Your coat is beautiful! Love it!!!







Flip88 said:


> It is beautiful.




Thank you! Now if only it would get cold so I could enjoy wearing it at least a little this winter! I can't believe I forgot what it looked like! We moved and I didn't want it to get messed up so I left it in storage with some other things, shearling, vests and scarfs, and went back for it. We didn't move far and I've just been so busy! Def need some quality time with it! But thank you all, I value your opinion and taste!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Well it is now officially cold in NYC....break out the mink!
Just had my mom's old blackglama remodeled...ready just in time. [emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## Prada_Princess

BBC said:


> Well it is now officially cold in NYC....break out the mink!
> Just had my mom's old blackglama remodeled...ready just in time. [emoji177][emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3228529



It's gorgeous - congratulations


----------



## Perfect Day

BBC said:


> Well it is now officially cold in NYC....break out the mink!
> Just had my mom's old blackglama remodeled...ready just in time. [emoji177][emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3228529



Yipee! A happy story - Blackglama is a fine mink and I really like yours. A fabulous way to enter 2016.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Prada_Princess said:


> It's gorgeous - congratulations







Perfect Day said:


> Yipee! A happy story - Blackglama is a fine mink and I really like yours. A fabulous way to enter 2016.




Thank you! I adore this and am so happy with it! [emoji322]


----------



## Prada_Princess

Can I ask people's opinions on this mink?


I bought a lambskin and fox coat from then recently and I have to day was very impressed with the if quality. The leather is the softest I have ever felt. The fox fur on the hood could have been a tad thicker but I am being really picky when I say that.

The company are offering a 30% sale on all items and this coat is now £2400 ish. I wish the sleeves were lover to be honest but I do like the look of it. Their returns policy is also very good.

Any comments would be appreciated 

http://www.madeleine.co.uk/search/y...er-trousers-na-882712582/mink-jacket-1088270/


----------



## periogirl28

Prada_Princess said:


> Can I ask people's opinions on this mink?
> 
> 
> I bought a lambskin and fox coat from then recently and I have to day was very impressed with the if quality. The leather is the softest I have ever felt. The fox fur on the hood could have been a tad thicker but I am being really picky when I say that.
> 
> The company are offering a 30% sale on all items and this coat is now £2400 ish. I wish the sleeves were lover to be honest but I do like the look of it. Their returns policy is also very good.
> 
> Any comments would be appreciated
> 
> http://www.madeleine.co.uk/search/y...er-trousers-na-882712582/mink-jacket-1088270/



I like it, the price is good and SAGA is a good sign yes? I love 3/4 sleeves, not so practical but you could wear gloves and show off bracelets. Reveal please if you go for it!


----------



## Flip88

Prada_Princess said:


> Can I ask people's opinions on this mink?
> 
> 
> I bought a lambskin and fox coat from then recently and I have to day was very impressed with the if quality. The leather is the softest I have ever felt. The fox fur on the hood could have been a tad thicker but I am being really picky when I say that.
> 
> The company are offering a 30% sale on all items and this coat is now £2400 ish. I wish the sleeves were lover to be honest but I do like the look of it. Their returns policy is also very good.
> 
> Any comments would be appreciated
> 
> http://www.madeleine.co.uk/search/y...er-trousers-na-882712582/mink-jacket-1088270/



I like it too but I suppose it has to be right for you. It's a good price for sure. Saga is quality mink.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Thanks for your replies. I will probably leave it. I want longer sleeves to be honest.  Yes, it's Saga - I forgot to day that so quality mink for sure.


----------



## horse17

So, do any of you gals, or guys, have opinions on horizontal minks?...I already have a classic long mink and thinking of getting a horizontal stroller with 3/4 sleeves....just for a different look...im on the taller side, so I think I could carry it.....??
thx


----------



## butterfly 86

horse17 said:


> So, do any of you gals, or guys, have opinions on horizontal minks?...I already have a classic long mink and thinking of getting a horizontal stroller with 3/4 sleeves....just for a different look...im on the taller side, so I think I could carry it.....??
> thx




I prefer horizontal ones so I guess it's a matter of taste. I think that everyone can carry it but it's even better if you're tall!


----------



## purplepoodles

horse17 said:


> So, do any of you gals, or guys, have opinions on horizontal minks?...I already have a classic long mink and thinking of getting a horizontal stroller with 3/4 sleeves....just for a different look...im on the taller side, so I think I could carry it.....??
> thx




The horizontal seems more modern & current. Go for it when you find something you love. 

As you are tall horizontal skins should look great.


----------



## Flip88

horse17 said:


> So, do any of you gals, or guys, have opinions on horizontal minks?...I already have a classic long mink and thinking of getting a horizontal stroller with 3/4 sleeves....just for a different look...im on the taller side, so I think I could carry it.....??
> thx



I really like horizontal mink coats too, u see no issue with a taller person wearing one.


----------



## Prada_Princess

horse17 said:


> So, do any of you gals, or guys, have opinions on horizontal minks?...I already have a classic long mink and thinking of getting a horizontal stroller with 3/4 sleeves....just for a different look...im on the taller side, so I think I could carry it.....??
> thx



What exactly is your concern? It will give the appearance of you being too tall? I am sure you can carry it off. Have you seen a specific coat?


----------



## horse17

Prada_Princess said:


> What exactly is your concern? It will give the appearance of you being too tall? I am sure you can carry it off. Have you seen a specific coat?


 so Im wondering if horizontal skins are a trend that may look dated in a few years..I actually love the look and feel its a little more edgy and modern...it is a Maximillion from bloomingdales


----------



## purplepoodles

horse17 said:


> so Im wondering if horizontal skins are a trend that may look dated in a few years..I actually love the look and feel its a little more edgy and modern...it is a Maximillion from bloomingdales




Can't go wrong with Maximillion, they do really great designs. Have you tried the cost on yet?


----------



## horse17

purplepoodles said:


> Can't go wrong with Maximillion, they do really great designs. Have you tried the cost on yet?


 well I tried on the small and it was too small, so I ordered the medium....I hope it fits!


----------



## horse17

Flip88 said:


> I really like horizontal mink coats too, u see no issue with a taller person wearing one.


 thanks flip!...your input helped me the last time!


----------



## Prada_Princess

horse17 said:


> well I tried on the small and it was too small, so I ordered the medium....I hope it fits!



Good luck!


----------



## horse17

Prada_Princess said:


> Good luck!


thx Prada!


----------



## Flip88

horse17 said:


> thanks flip!...your input helped me the last time!



You are welcome and yes, good luck.


----------



## Jujuma

BBC said:


> Well it is now officially cold in NYC....break out the mink!
> Just had my mom's old blackglama remodeled...ready just in time. [emoji177][emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3228529




Beautiful! And yes, I was very happy to wear my mink today too(making my husband take me to dinner tonight so I can keep wearing it, although I think we're good for awhile now!)


----------



## Perfect Day

horse17 said:


> So, do any of you gals, or guys, have opinions on horizontal minks?...I already have a classic long mink and thinking of getting a horizontal stroller with 3/4 sleeves....just for a different look...im on the taller side, so I think I could carry it.....??
> thx



I do like both and I see no reason as to why it would not work for you.







Prada_Princess said:


> Thanks for your replies. I will probably leave it. I want longer sleeves to be honest.  Yes, it's Saga - I forgot to day that so quality mink for sure.




Did you leave it PP?  Seemed a very good price.






BBC said:


> Well it is now officially cold in NYC....break out the mink!
> Just had my mom's old blackglama remodeled...ready just in time. [emoji177][emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3228529




Beautiful


----------



## loveydovey35

I have been reading the posts on this thread for a while, and I finally got the courage to really consider a fur vest or jacket. Reading the posts has been hugely educational, as I have no experience with real fur, nor do I know anyone who wear it. I live in very warm climate, but we have a second home in a state that has very cold weather, so! considering that we are almost at the end of the winter, I have noticed that many of the stores are having sales on their furs, and I think I can justify the purchase if I find the right vest/jacket for me. 


Following are a couple of options that I have been looking at, what do you all think?


1. The first one is a Coyote fur vest from Pologeorgis,  Neiman Marcus. 
2. The second one is a snow leopard print jacket from Diane von Furstenberg, $1,198 from Neiman Marcus. 
3. The third is a reversible shearling vest from Goes, unfortunately, this one is SOLD OUT, and I absolutely love it.
4. My final one is a Gorsk Mink fur Chevron zip vest in black iris, this one is amazing, but it's more than I want to pay for a vest, $3,900, I am hoping that the price drops by the end of the season. 


What are your suggestions, comments? any resources that you can point me to as a newbie in this arena? 


Thank you all in advance!


----------



## butterfly 86

loveydovey35 said:


> I have been reading the posts on this thread for a while, and I finally got the courage to really consider a fur vest or jacket. Reading the posts has been hugely educational, as I have no experience with real fur, nor do I know anyone who wear it. I live in very warm climate, but we have a second home in a state that has very cold weather, so! considering that we are almost at the end of the winter, I have noticed that many of the stores are having sales on their furs, and I think I can justify the purchase if I find the right vest/jacket for me.
> 
> 
> Following are a couple of options that I have been looking at, what do you all think?
> 
> 
> 1. The first one is a Coyote fur vest from Pologeorgis,  Neiman Marcus.
> 2. The second one is a snow leopard print jacket from Diane von Furstenberg, $1,198 from Neiman Marcus.
> 3. The third is a reversible shearling vest from Goes, unfortunately, this one is SOLD OUT, and I absolutely love it.
> 4. My final one is a Gorsk Mink fur Chevron zip vest in black iris, this one is amazing, but it's more than I want to pay for a vest, $3,900, I am hoping that the price drops by the end of the season.
> 
> 
> What are your suggestions, comments? any resources that you can point me to as a newbie in this arena?
> 
> 
> Thank you all in advance!




Imho no 1 or no 3. The 2nd is too short if it's really cold. The last one is nice but too pricey for a vest imo. But that's just my personal taste, you should pick whatever you fall in love with and whatever suits your needs! 
How much is the coyote vest?


----------



## loveydovey35

thank you for your opinion, I value your insight, and you are right, the DVF is too short on case it gets cold, and that is the reason for wanting it!  


The coyote vest is $1,300
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Pologeo...+furs&request_type=search&search_type=keyword


I am hoping that it too, goes on sale at some point.


----------



## Flip88

loveydovey35 said:


> I have been reading the posts on this thread for a while, and I finally got the courage to really consider a fur vest or jacket. Reading the posts has been hugely educational, as I have no experience with real fur, nor do I know anyone who wear it. I live in very warm climate, but we have a second home in a state that has very cold weather, so! considering that we are almost at the end of the winter, I have noticed that many of the stores are having sales on their furs, and I think I can justify the purchase if I find the right vest/jacket for me.
> 
> 
> Following are a couple of options that I have been looking at, what do you all think?
> 
> 
> 1. The first one is a Coyote fur vest from Pologeorgis,  Neiman Marcus.
> 2. The second one is a snow leopard print jacket from Diane von Furstenberg, $1,198 from Neiman Marcus.
> 3. The third is a reversible shearling vest from Goes, unfortunately, this one is SOLD OUT, and I absolutely love it.
> 4. My final one is a Gorsk Mink fur Chevron zip vest in black iris, this one is amazing, but it's more than I want to pay for a vest, $3,900, I am hoping that the price drops by the end of the season.
> 
> 
> What are your suggestions, comments? any resources that you can point me to as a newbie in this arena?
> 
> 
> Thank you all in advance!



I love number 1! Coyote is a very warm fur. 2 is too short I agree. Shearling is not my preferred fur tbh. 4, the mink is also beautiful. 

So, 1 or 4.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Happy to share this blue Iris mink vest.


----------



## Flip88

Kat.Lee said:


> Happy to share this blue Iris mink vest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250102
> View attachment 3250103
> View attachment 3250104
> View attachment 3250105



So beautiful


----------



## purplepoodles

loveydovey35 said:


> I have been reading the posts on this thread for a while, and I finally got the courage to really consider a fur vest or jacket. Reading the posts has been hugely educational, as I have no experience with real fur, nor do I know anyone who wear it. I live in very warm climate, but we have a second home in a state that has very cold weather, so! considering that we are almost at the end of the winter, I have noticed that many of the stores are having sales on their furs, and I think I can justify the purchase if I find the right vest/jacket for me.
> 
> 
> Following are a couple of options that I have been looking at, what do you all think?
> 
> 
> 1. The first one is a Coyote fur vest from Pologeorgis,  Neiman Marcus.
> 2. The second one is a snow leopard print jacket from Diane von Furstenberg, $1,198 from Neiman Marcus.
> 3. The third is a reversible shearling vest from Goes, unfortunately, this one is SOLD OUT, and I absolutely love it.
> 4. My final one is a Gorsk Mink fur Chevron zip vest in black iris, this one is amazing, but it's more than I want to pay for a vest, $3,900, I am hoping that the price drops by the end of the season.
> 
> 
> What are your suggestions, comments? any resources that you can point me to as a newbie in this arena?
> 
> 
> Thank you all in advance!




Love #1 & #4

Mink is very hard wearing and might be worth the money especially if you can get it on sale. The fur with minor care should stay in great condition for a very long time. 

Coyote is a longer fur and probably won't last as long.  Coyote is more casual good for running around, the black mink could go anywhere and always look appropriate. 


The main wear on fur is sliding in and out of car seats. Leather seats are best as there is a bit of slide. Fabric or velour seats are like sandpaper on your *ss

Can you try them on first? Really I don't think you can go wrong with either. Also the fur sales should be on about now. Ask the dealers when their fur sale will start, if it will be soon ask for a discount now. 

Good luck!


----------



## Prada_Princess

purplepoodles said:


> Love #1 & #4
> 
> Mink is very hard wearing and might be worth the money especially if you can get it on sale. The fur with minor care should stay in great condition for a very long time.
> 
> Coyote is a longer fur and probably won't last as long.  Coyote is more casual good for running around, the black mink could go anywhere and always look appropriate.
> 
> 
> The main wear on fur is sliding in and out of car seats. Leather seats are best as there is a bit of slide. Fabric or velour seats are like sandpaper on your *ss
> 
> Can you try them on first? Really I don't think you can go wrong with either. Also the fur sales should be on about now. Ask the dealers when their fur sale will start, if it will be soon ask for a discount now.
> 
> Good luck!



Well mink is certainly e tremely hard wearing. I have never thought about the issue re getting in and out of cars! (We have leather seats thankfully).

I actually really like the coyote but I'd say mink is better. Good luck with the negotiation! Let us know.


----------



## Perfect Day

Kat.Lee said:


> Happy to share this blue Iris mink vest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250102
> View attachment 3250103
> View attachment 3250104
> View attachment 3250105



Beautiful. The fur looks really nice in texture and blue iris is a lovely colour.







loveydovey35 said:


> I have been reading the posts on this thread for a while, and I finally got the courage to really consider a fur vest or jacket. Reading the posts has been hugely educational, as I have no experience with real fur, nor do I know anyone who wear it. I live in very warm climate, but we have a second home in a state that has very cold weather, so! considering that we are almost at the end of the winter, I have noticed that many of the stores are having sales on their furs, and I think I can justify the purchase if I find the right vest/jacket for me.
> 
> 
> Following are a couple of options that I have been looking at, what do you all think?
> 
> 
> 1. The first one is a Coyote fur vest from Pologeorgis,  Neiman Marcus.
> 2. The second one is a snow leopard print jacket from Diane von Furstenberg, $1,198 from Neiman Marcus.
> 3. The third is a reversible shearling vest from Goes, unfortunately, this one is SOLD OUT, and I absolutely love it.
> 4. My final one is a Gorsk Mink fur Chevron zip vest in black iris, this one is amazing, but it's more than I want to pay for a vest, $3,900, I am hoping that the price drops by the end of the season.
> 
> 
> What are your suggestions, comments? any resources that you can point me to as a newbie in this arena?
> 
> 
> Thank you all in advance!




I like the mink the more I look.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Flip88 said:


> So beautiful



Thank you Flip88. 



Perfect Day said:


> Beautiful. The fur looks really nice in texture and blue iris is a lovely colour.



Thank you Perfect Day.


----------



## chicinthecity777

I need your knowledgeable ladies' help! 

Background, I always liked fur on others but never really on me because they looked really bulky on me whenever I tried them on. Add to that is the fact that we have had very mild winters in the last few years and my fur stoles (fox and rabbit) never seem to see the light of day either. My Italian shearling coat sit in my wardrobe never been touched for 3+ years now and counting...

But last week I spent some time in Fendi looking at their new season mink coats which are so light weight yet warm! So I am thinking maybe it's time to consider fur again. 

My question is should I go with designer, e.g. Fendi, or should I use a specialised furrier, e.g. someone local but quality? The Fendi mink coat I looked at was £16k and what would be the price range if it's from a specialised furrier? I want a knee length coat which must be light in weight and rather fitted. 

TIA!


----------



## loveydovey35

Thank you all for your suggestions, I appreciate the time you took to share your knowledge with me. 


I will post pictures once I make a selection, hoping that its soon!


----------



## loveydovey35

Kat.Lee said:


> Happy to share this blue Iris mink vest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250102
> View attachment 3250103
> View attachment 3250104
> View attachment 3250105


 


You look stunning Kat.Lee, impeccable style! Love your vest.


----------



## Kat.Lee

loveydovey35 said:


> You look stunning Kat.Lee, impeccable style! Love your vest.




Thank you so much loveydovey. Hope you get yours soon and look forward to your reveal. I'm sure it's going to be one that makes your heart sing!


----------



## loveydovey35

^^^ Thank you Kat.Lee! Can't wait!


----------



## Perfect Day

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I need your knowledgeable ladies' help!
> 
> Background, I always liked fur on others but never really on me because they looked really bulky on me whenever I tried them on. Add to that is the fact that we have had very mild winters in the last few years and my fur stoles (fox and rabbit) never seem to see the light of day either. My Italian shearling coat sit in my wardrobe never been touched for 3+ years now and counting...
> 
> But last week I spent some time in Fendi looking at their new season mink coats which are so light weight yet warm! So I am thinking maybe it's time to consider fur again.
> 
> My question is should I go with designer, e.g. Fendi, or should I use a specialised furrier, e.g. someone local but quality? The Fendi mink coat I looked at was £16k and what would be the price range if it's from a specialised furrier? I want a knee length coat which must be light in weight and rather fitted.
> 
> TIA!



I think that the most important thing about buying a mink coat is buy the best pelts you can afford. Female is better than male and all pelts are graded.

Designer furs are typically very good but you will pay a lot for them. I would say visit local Furriers and ask then what they can offer. Everyone I have ever spoken with were very helpful and extremely knowledgeable. 

The fact you are seriously considering it means you will wear it I am sure. 

Good luck.


----------



## Perfect Day

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I need your knowledgeable ladies' help!
> 
> Background, I always liked fur on others but never really on me because they looked really bulky on me whenever I tried them on. Add to that is the fact that we have had very mild winters in the last few years and my fur stoles (fox and rabbit) never seem to see the light of day either. My Italian shearling coat sit in my wardrobe never been touched for 3+ years now and counting...
> 
> But last week I spent some time in Fendi looking at their new season mink coats which are so light weight yet warm! So I am thinking maybe it's time to consider fur again.
> 
> My question is should I go with designer, e.g. Fendi, or should I use a specialised furrier, e.g. someone local but quality? The Fendi mink coat I looked at was £16k and what would be the price range if it's from a specialised furrier? I want a knee length coat which must be light in weight and rather fitted.
> 
> TIA!



Also a very useful guide ....

http://www.fur.org/faq/


----------



## xiaoxiao

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I need your knowledgeable ladies' help!
> 
> 
> 
> Background, I always liked fur on others but never really on me because they looked really bulky on me whenever I tried them on. Add to that is the fact that we have had very mild winters in the last few years and my fur stoles (fox and rabbit) never seem to see the light of day either. My Italian shearling coat sit in my wardrobe never been touched for 3+ years now and counting...
> 
> 
> 
> But last week I spent some time in Fendi looking at their new season mink coats which are so light weight yet warm! So I am thinking maybe it's time to consider fur again.
> 
> 
> 
> My question is should I go with designer, e.g. Fendi, or should I use a specialised furrier, e.g. someone local but quality? The Fendi mink coat I looked at was £16k and what would be the price range if it's from a specialised furrier? I want a knee length coat which must be light in weight and rather fitted.
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!





If budget is not a concern, I would also check Dennis basso, j mandel, along aside with fendi just to know what your choices are. If possible, go to department stores that carry them all and do a side by side comparison, before you go check out furriers selection. Once you touch the finest fur, you would know what to look for when you are at the furrier! 

You probably know this by now, but usually furriers would do a huge sale around March/ April. If you are in no hurry, then now it's the time to try on the best ones before sale starts! Few years ago at Dennis basso, I saw the most gorgeous barguzin coat for half off. Granted it was still $80k lol. 

Good luck on your search, and welcome back to the hairy side. (I kid. I kid)


----------



## chicinthecity777

Perfect Day said:


> Also a very useful guide ....
> 
> http://www.fur.org/faq/



Thank you dear! Off to read / study! I was told by Fendi that they only use female pelts so I guess that's good.


----------



## chicinthecity777

xiaoxiao said:


> If budget is not a concern, I would also check Dennis basso, j mandel, along aside with fendi just to know what your choices are. If possible, go to department stores that carry them all and do a side by side comparison, before you go check out furriers selection. Once you touch the finest fur, you would know what to look for when you are at the furrier!
> 
> You probably know this by now, but usually furriers would do a huge sale around March/ April. If you are in no hurry, then now it's the time to try on the best ones before sale starts! Few years ago at Dennis basso, I saw the most gorgeous barguzin coat for half off. Granted it was still $80k lol.
> 
> Good luck on your search, and welcome back to the hairy side. (I kid. I kid)



Thank you dear! And for the laugh!  I am not based in the US and I believe our fur market isn't as "advanced" as some of the countries such as continental and east Europe and US. Maybe it's worth looking into shopping for fur when I travel...


----------



## Perfect Day

xiaoxiao said:


> If budget is not a concern, I would also check Dennis basso, j mandel, along aside with fendi just to know what your choices are. If possible, go to department stores that carry them all and do a side by side comparison, before you go check out furriers selection. Once you touch the finest fur, you would know what to look for when you are at the furrier!
> 
> You probably know this by now, but usually furriers would do a huge sale around March/ April. If you are in no hurry, then now it's the time to try on the best ones before sale starts! Few years ago at Dennis basso, I saw the most gorgeous barguzin coat for half off. Granted it was still $80k lol.
> 
> Good luck on your search, and welcome back to the hairy side. (I kid. I kid)



Yes, good point - now is the perfect time to invest. The best discounts are around.

If budget is no concern, I would be looking at Basso too. J Mendel are also fabulous.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Perfect Day said:


> Yes, good point - now is the perfect time to invest. The best discounts are around.
> 
> If budget is no concern, I would be looking at Basso too. J Mendel are also fabulous.



Hi *Perfect Day*, do you know who stocks Basso and J Mendel in the UK? Harrods?


----------



## Perfect Day

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Hi *Perfect Day*, do you know who stocks Basso and J Mendel in the UK? Harrods?



Harrods do for sure yes.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Perfect Day said:


> Harrods do for sure yes.



Thanks! Does this mean that I just missed their January sale?


----------



## xiaoxiao

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Thank you dear! And for the laugh!  I am not based in the US and I believe our fur market isn't as "advanced" as some of the countries such as continental and east Europe and US. Maybe it's worth looking into shopping for fur when I travel...




Oh you should come to New York. Dennis basso is having a fur sample sale right now. The prices are crazy. 

I am a bit camera shy but here is an example of a skin on skin mink coat I was looking at:




This is a barguzin I tried on for my mom. Full length with hook.


----------



## chicinthecity777

xiaoxiao said:


> Oh you should come to New York. Dennis basso is having a fur sample sale right now. The prices are crazy.
> 
> I am a bit camera shy but here is an example of a skin on skin mink coat I was looking at:
> 
> View attachment 3253025
> 
> 
> This is a barguzin I tried on for my mom. Full length with hook.
> 
> View attachment 3253026



Wow! I wish I was there right now!!! The discount is amazing! I used to travel to NY a lot for work but not any more. *sigh* 

But I am not in a hurray so more research and planning!


----------



## Perfect Day

xiaoxiao said:


> Oh you should come to New York. Dennis basso is having a fur sample sale right now. The prices are crazy.
> 
> I am a bit camera shy but here is an example of a skin on skin mink coat I was looking at:
> 
> View attachment 3253025
> 
> 
> This is a barguzin I tried on for my mom. Full length with hook.
> 
> View attachment 3253026



Wow, super discounts. I suspect a bit of good haggling and the prices comes down anyway but yes, these are great prices for Basso.







xiangxiang0731 said:


> Thanks! Does this mean that I just missed their January sale?



I suspect so sadly . . . 

http://mobile.harrods.com/mt/luxury.harrods.com/search?w=mink&un_jtt_redirect

There is a really good furrier I have used called Hockley. I don't think they would stock Basso and Fendi though. 

Www.hockleylondon.com


----------



## Perfect Day

http://www.hockleylondon.com/collection/collections/

Basically 40% off a lot of furs. They stock some nice minks too.


----------



## Prada_Princess

If you are in London there are a lot of boutiques that sell fur but for high end sables, minks, etc I would also recommend Harrods and Hockley.

Harrods is the only place to sell Basso in London. 

There is a Fendi shop in London and indeed Bicester Village. There you get massive discounts (maybe 60% plus).

Google Fendi Bicester number.

http://www.bicestervillage.com/en/brands/item/fendi


----------



## chicinthecity777

Perfect Day said:


> http://www.hockleylondon.com/collection/collections/
> 
> Basically 40% off a lot of furs. They stock some nice minks too.



Thanks! A lot of eye candies! I like the mink and chinchilla but I need to try them.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Prada_Princess said:


> If you are in London there are a lot of boutiques that sell fur but for high end sables, minks, etc I would also recommend Harrods and Hockley.
> 
> Harrods is the only place to sell Basso in London.
> 
> There is a Fendi shop in London and indeed Bicester Village. There you get massive discounts (maybe 60% plus).
> 
> Google Fendi Bicester number.
> 
> http://www.bicestervillage.com/en/brands/item/fendi



Thanks! I went to Fendi in bond street last week. 

But I feel like I missed the boat this year.


----------



## purplepoodles

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Thank you dear! Off to read / study! I was told by Fendi that they only use female pelts so I guess that's good.




Oh yes a fraction of the weight and not stiff at all. 

A friend has a couple of Fendi furs they are incredibly special like pieces of fine art. 

Here's an article

http://wwd.com/fashion-news/fashion-features/karl-lagerfeld-fendi-fourrure-show-interview-10177590/


----------



## Prada_Princess

purplepoodles said:


> Oh yes a fraction of the weight and not stiff at all.
> 
> A friend has a couple of Fendi furs they are incredibly special like pieces of fine art.
> 
> Here's an article
> 
> http://wwd.com/fashion-news/fashion-features/karl-lagerfeld-fendi-fourrure-show-interview-10177590/






How interesting. Fendi are, I suppose, one of the original designer furriers. It's interesting how fur techniques have altered mink. Remember the heavy mink coats in the 80's? Now some mink coats are very light as you say.




xiangxiang0731 said:


> Thanks! I went to Fendi in bond street last week.
> 
> But I feel like I missed the boat this year.



Shame - I would give Fendi a call at Bicester. I think they stock things slightly out of season because they get the items not sold in their city stores. Worth a call?


----------



## purplepoodles

Prada_Princess said:


> How interesting. Fendi are, I suppose, one of the original designer furriers. It's interesting how fur techniques have altered mink. Remember the heavy mink coats in the 80's? Now some mink coats are very light as you say.
> 
> 
> Absolutely Prada_Princess, I still have my old 80s mink coat but it must weigh two or three times as much as my plucked reversible mink (might be male as the skins are very long) never though about that until now. But the oldie is considerably warmer.
> 
> We have the occasional mink running around here, absolute pests actually.


----------



## chicinthecity777

purplepoodles said:


> Oh yes a fraction of the weight and not stiff at all.
> 
> A friend has a couple of Fendi furs they are incredibly special like pieces of fine art.
> 
> Here's an article
> 
> http://wwd.com/fashion-news/fashion-features/karl-lagerfeld-fendi-fourrure-show-interview-10177590/



Interesting read! Thanks for sharing! Indeed when I saw Fendi's light weigh mink last week, it changed my perception of fur (read: bulky and heavy) completely and it opened my eyes to a whole new world out there!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Prada_Princess said:


> Shame - I would give Fendi a call at Bicester. I think they stock things slightly out of season because they get the items not sold in their city stores. Worth a call?



Thanks for your suggestion! What I feel is that I am not motived to look at it now since the season is a little too late for it and our winter is so mild right now.


----------



## Prada_Princess

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Thanks for your suggestion! What I feel is that I am not motived to look at it now since the season is a little too late for it and our winter is so mild right now.



But then these factors can be the very reasons they are much cheaper.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Prada_Princess said:


> But then these factors can be the very reasons they are much cheaper.



Of course!  I fall into this bad cycle every year with Hermes collections!  I never learn though... I always buy things I can wear "now". Like those Hermes sandals and kaftan which are always available in Jan/Feb but I always go and try to find some in July.


----------



## periogirl28

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Thanks! Does this mean that I just missed their January sale?



Dear Xiangxiang, Yves Salomon at Harrods still has 40% seasonal discount right now. They may also give you an additional 10% on that. I think Basso at Harrods has finished their sale as I didn't see anything marked down last week.  The best time for the recent sale was just after Christmas. Hockley have they own lines and are also on sale right now. Good luck!


----------



## chicinthecity777

periogirl28 said:


> Dear Xiangxiang, Yves Salomon at Harrods still has 40% seasonal discount right now. They may also give you an additional 10% on that. I think Basso at Harrods has finished their sale as I didn't see anything marked down last week.  The best time for the recent sale was just after Christmas. Hockley have they own lines and are also on sale right now. Good luck!



Thanks dear! Will stop by Harrods asap!


----------



## Prada_Princess

periogirl28 said:


> Dear Xiangxiang, Yves Salomon at Harrods still has 40% seasonal discount right now. They may also give you an additional 10% on that. I think Basso at Harrods has finished their sale as I didn't see anything marked down last week.  The best time for the recent sale was just after Christmas. Hockley have they own lines and are also on sale right now. Good luck!



Thanks for this info


----------



## horse17

question...Im purchasing a mink stroller from Bloomingdales......I noticed that the same coat in the same size had an inside lable that says dyed fur origin from *finland*.. and the other (same) coat had the label that said dyed fur origin *Canada*...?..is there a difference?..


The coat that says origin Canada has a nafa lable, while the coat that has the origin from finland has a saga label....now I don't know if one is better than the other?...they are the same coat?...
thx


----------



## purplepoodles

horse17 said:


> question...Im purchasing a mink stroller from Bloomingdales......I noticed that the same coat in the same size had an inside lable that says dyed fur origin from *finland*.. and the other (same) coat had the label that said dyed fur origin *Canada*...?..is there a difference?..
> 
> 
> The coat that says origin Canada has a nafa lable, while the coat that has the origin from finland has a saga label....now I don't know if one is better than the other?...they are the same coat?...
> thx




nafa stands for North American Fur Auction

Saga furs are farmed in Finland and auctioned in Helsinki

Traditionally furs from colder countries are better quality. 

Hard to tell which might be better. Probably NA furs would be better priced than a European import, no or lower import duties. 

Suspect the quality will be similar. Which coat do you like best?


----------



## horse17

purplepoodles said:


> nafa stands for North American Fur Auction
> 
> Saga furs are farmed in Finland and auctioned in Helsinki
> 
> Traditionally furs from colder countries are better quality.
> 
> Hard to tell which might be better. Probably NA furs would be better priced than a European import, no or lower import duties.
> 
> Suspect the quality will be similar. Which coat do you like best?


they are the same coat, same size .with different labels.....they are from the maximillion salon in bloomingdales.

so, im just not sure which one to get.....the nafa label is very small and it says "origin assured"...and the mink origin is from canada........the other coat has a good size saga label and the fur origin is from finland....strange?......


----------



## Prada_Princess

horse17 said:


> they are the same coat, same size .with different labels.....they are from the maximillion salon in bloomingdales.
> 
> so, im just not sure which one to get.....the nafa label is very small and it says "origin assured"...and the mink origin is from canada........the other coat has a good size saga label and the fur origin is from finland....strange?......



I would not think there is anything to worry about here. I would guess that different makers label differently. Saga and Nafa are very well known and highly regarded and you are buying from a reputable company.


----------



## horse17

Prada_Princess said:


> I would not think there is anything to worry about here. I would guess that different makers label differently. Saga and Nafa are very well known and highly regarded and you are buying from a reputable company.


ok..thankyou...im going with the nafa...retail can be a challenge...The coat was ordered in my size from the Max boutique...it came within one day, so he told me it was coming from another store...well when I saw the coat...I didnt like the way it looked..the pockets were not sewn together, there were some spots on the lining at the shoulder..(which he told me was from a hanger) and the coat just seemed flimsy...not fresh....so I ordered the same coat online just to see if It would be in better conditikon, and it is SO much better.it seems thicker to me and totally brand new.....BUT, like I said, this one has the canadian origin, with the very small nafa label.........ugg..sometimes I think I create more problems for myself...lol!


----------



## purplepoodles

horse17 said:


> they are the same coat, same size .with different labels.....they are from the maximillion salon in bloomingdales.
> 
> so, im just not sure which one to get.....the nafa label is very small and it says "origin assured"...and the mink origin is from canada........the other coat has a good size saga label and the fur origin is from finland....strange?......




Yes it is strange. Can you SA explain? It's good that a label with country of origin (which will track the original source of pelts) follows the actual pelts so ethical sources can be followed. But as a consumer it is a bit confusing to find two coats of the same design with pelts from different continents. I'd say that means the furrier sources internationally to get the best possible matching skins for their coats designs. 

The pelts are not sold individually but in matched bundles. So a furrier wouldn't order say 10 pelts for a coat from a wholesaler but compete at auction for the quality they need for that seasons designs. Then once the pelts get to the designer they decide how to get the best use of the bundle. 

Rereading this have to add I'm completely out of all this now and everything may have changed from what I knew. 

Do you prefer one over the other? I think your furrier has top quality furs so you shouldn't be concerned.


----------



## Prada_Princess

horse17 said:


> ok..thankyou...im going with the nafa...retail can be a challenge...The coat was ordered in my size from the Max boutique...it came within one day, so he told me it was coming from another store...well when I saw the coat...I didnt like the way it looked..the pockets were not sewn together, there were some spots on the lining at the shoulder..(which he told me was from a hanger) and the coat just seemed flimsy...not fresh....so I ordered the same coat online just to see if It would be in better conditikon, and it is SO much better.it seems thicker to me and totally brand new.....BUT, like I said, this one has the canadian origin, with the very small nafa label.........ugg..sometimes I think I create more problems for myself...lol!



I do that sometimes (over analyse). I bet your fur coat is absolutely beautiful so really, it's time to relax and enjoy it.


----------



## horse17

I'm going back today to return the one I don't like..I'm keeping the one that looks fresh.....immediately going to ask him everyghing....


----------



## Perfect Day

horse17 said:


> I'm going back today to return the one I don't like..I'm keeping the one that looks fresh.....immediately going to ask him everyghing....



Sounds a good idea. Let us know the reply if you would . I am glad it worked out for you in the end.


----------



## horse17

Perfect Day said:


> Sounds a good idea. Let us know the reply if you would . I am glad it worked out for you in the end.


ok, so I went back and he was really great. 


I had both coats and we compared them.  I showed him how the one that felt "flimsy"  that has a label that says "saga superior" and origin of finland...............


we looked at the other coat, that he agreed was a bit heavier and that label says nara and origin Canada.....he basically left it up to me,  but he told me that the one that I didn't like (flimsy" Saga) was actually better fur quality, and lighter, and that better quality coats are becoming much lighter.........actually the fur does feel softer and the guard hairs do really appear to be longer...so now im back to comparing both again....he let me take them home to think about it......I just don't want a coat that will be falling apart in a few years.....


----------



## Flip88

horse17 said:


> ok, so I went back and he was really great.
> 
> 
> I had both coats and we compared them.  I showed him how the one that felt "flimsy"  that has a label that says "saga superior" and origin of finland...............
> 
> 
> we looked at the other coat, that he agreed was a bit heavier and that label says nara and origin Canada.....he basically left it up to me,  but he told me that the one that I didn't like (flimsy" Saga) was actually better fur quality, and lighter, and that better quality coats are becoming much lighter.........actually the fur does feel softer and the guard hairs do really appear to be longer...so now im back to comparing both again....he let me take them home to think about it......I just don't want a coat that will be falling apart in a few years.....



Decisions,  decisions, decisions! Good luck. It's important to get this right. I am sure both are gorgeous as they both have the 'right' label on. You wrote 'Nara' - you mean 'Nafa' right?


----------



## horse17

Flip88 said:


> Decisions,  decisions, decisions! Good luck. It's important to get this right. I am sure both are gorgeous as they both have the 'right' label on. You wrote 'Nara' - you mean 'Nafa' right?


 ..yes..I meant nafa....thx flip!


----------



## Perfect Day

horse17 said:


> ok, so I went back and he was really great.
> 
> 
> I had both coats and we compared them.  I showed him how the one that felt "flimsy"  that has a label that says "saga superior" and origin of finland...............
> 
> 
> we looked at the other coat, that he agreed was a bit heavier and that label says nara and origin Canada.....he basically left it up to me,  but he told me that the one that I didn't like (flimsy" Saga) was actually better fur quality, and lighter, and that better quality coats are becoming much lighter.........actually the fur does feel softer and the guard hairs do really appear to be longer...so now im back to comparing both again....he let me take them home to think about it......I just don't want a coat that will be falling apart in a few years.....



I do hope this works out for you. Any update?


----------



## horse17

Perfect Day said:


> I do hope this works out for you. Any update?


 yes...so I kept the coat with the Nafa label..because:...the fur felt and looked thicker compared to the other coat...they were great to work with and Im very happy with my choice!
I sort of feel like I was being too picky, but in reality, the 2 coats had differences..even to others...


----------



## horse17

thx so much for everyone who helped me thru my little retail challenge..I appreciate the input!..


----------



## purplepoodles

horse17 said:


> yes...so I kept the coat with the Nafa label..because:...the fur felt and looked thicker compared to the other coat...they were great to work with and Im very happy with my choice!
> I sort of feel like I was being too picky, but in reality, the 2 coats had differences..even to others...




Glad everything worked out for you!


----------



## Perfect Day

horse17 said:


> yes...so I kept the coat with the Nafa label..because:...the fur felt and looked thicker compared to the other coat...they were great to work with and Im very happy with my choice!
> I sort of feel like I was being too picky, but in reality, the 2 coats had differences..even to others...



Yah!!! A happy ending &#128077;


----------



## Prada_Princess

horse17 said:


> thx so much for everyone who helped me thru my little retail challenge..I appreciate the input!..



Well done - congratulations


----------



## horse17

sorry, tried to upload my new coat, but couldn't...


----------



## papertiger

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Thanks dear! Will stop by Harrods asap!



I have a Fendi shaved mink - I totally recommend. 

Have you seen their travel mink? Very you I think, beautiful, elegant and very practical


----------



## papertiger

horse17 said:


> sorry, tried to upload my new coat, but couldn't...



Have you tried to resize?


----------



## chkpfbeliever

papertiger said:


> Have you tried to resize?




Papertiger- glad I found you on this site.  I have been thinking about getting a shaved mink jacket with the reversible side so I can wear it both ways. I have the traditional mink coat and wondering if the shaved mink is not as warm since the fur is shaved down. I really like the velvet feel and look.  Would appreciate your thoughts about both types.


----------



## papertiger

chkpfbeliever said:


> Papertiger- glad I found you on this site.  I have been thinking about getting a shaved mink jacket with the reversible side so I can wear it both ways. I have the traditional mink coat and wondering if the shaved mink is not as warm since the fur is shaved down. I really like the velvet feel and look.  Would appreciate your thoughts about both types.



I like and have both. 

Natural mink (particularly) female pelts has a classic look, depth, feel and an shine that can't be beat. 

Shaved mink is just as warm without the bulk, so perfect for reversibles. it's also lighter (depending on the reverse of course) Perfect  for a second coat/jacket. Additional benefit, people don't see fur, so great for commuter traveling etc.


----------



## chicinthecity777

papertiger said:


> I have a Fendi shaved mink - I totally recommend.
> 
> Have you seen their travel mink? Very you I think, beautiful, elegant and very practical



PT, no I have not seen Fendi's travel mink. I haven't seen any more after I posted. I have fallen quite ill after those posts and have been in the house most of the week or so. Still not fully recovered and the weather here has been awful. Hoping to be back to normal next week. Is this travel mink their classic or seasonal collection?


----------



## papertiger

xiangxiang0731 said:


> PT, no I have not seen Fendi's travel mink. I haven't seen any more after I posted. I have fallen quite ill after those posts and have been in the house most of the week or so. Still not fully recovered and the weather here has been awful. Hoping to be back to normal next week. Is this travel mink their classic or seasonal collection?



Very sorry to hear that  

It's new, but I think it's one of those pieces that won't date (and therefore go on sale). I think if i was looking for 'the one and only' I'd consider it. It's very light, folds and zips-up and then you can zip to make it either car-coat length or jacket. let me find it. 

Ah-ha feature video found!:

http://www.fendi.com/gb/woman/fur-collection.html

Another route, is to go to Hockley (or similar quality) and choose a classic mink in the perfect colour for yourself. Alterations are reasonable if buying. Their sale is still on if you're well enough, but of course it's the fashion collections that usually go on sale and they're usually very edgy/funky in dyed colours.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

papertiger said:


> I like and have both.
> 
> Natural mink (particularly) female pelts has a classic look, depth, feel and an shine that can't be beat.
> 
> Shaved mink is just as warm without the bulk, so perfect for reversibles. it's also lighter (depending on the reverse of course) Perfect  for a second coat/jacket. Additional benefit, people don't see fur, so great for commuter traveling etc.



Thanks *papertiger*.  Glad to know that shaved mink is as warm as the bulk.  One of the enticing things to me of shaved mink is the subtlety as it is safe to be sensitive to those against wearing fur.  Also not as showy as wearing bulk.   I saw one with the reversible like a down jacket which is great for the rainy weather here so I can go for that one.


----------



## Flip88

chkpfbeliever said:


> Thanks *papertiger*.  Glad to know that shaved mink is as warm as the bulk.  One of the enticing things to me of shaved mink is the subtlety as it is safe to be sensitive to those against wearing fur.  Also not as showy as wearing bulk.   I saw one with the reversible like a down jacket which is great for the rainy weather here so I can go for that one.



The shaved minks are lovely and incredibly warm. It's difficult to believe without trying.


----------



## Prada_Princess

chkpfbeliever said:


> Thanks *papertiger*.  Glad to know that shaved mink is as warm as the bulk.  One of the enticing things to me of shaved mink is the subtlety as it is safe to be sensitive to those against wearing fur.  Also not as showy as wearing bulk.   I saw one with the reversible like a down jacket which is great for the rainy weather here so I can go for that one.



Good luck and let us know how you get on.  I have never seen mink reversed to a down like jacket tbh - but it sounds so warm.


----------



## Perfect Day

chkpfbeliever said:


> Thanks *papertiger*.  Glad to know that shaved mink is as warm as the bulk.  One of the enticing things to me of shaved mink is the subtlety as it is safe to be sensitive to those against wearing fur.  Also not as showy as wearing bulk.   I saw one with the reversible like a down jacket which is great for the rainy weather here so I can go for that one.



Any update? Did you invest?


----------



## chicinthecity777

periogirl28 said:


> Dear Xiangxiang, Yves Salomon at Harrods still has 40% seasonal discount right now. They may also give you an additional 10% on that. I think Basso at Harrods has finished their sale as I didn't see anything marked down last week.  The best time for the recent sale was just after Christmas. Hockley have they own lines and are also on sale right now. Good luck!





papertiger said:


> I have a Fendi shaved mink - I totally recommend.
> 
> Have you seen their travel mink? Very you I think, beautiful, elegant and very practical





Prada_Princess said:


> But then these factors can be the very reasons they are much cheaper.





Perfect Day said:


> Harrods do for sure yes.



Ladies, I have a mink coat on hold with Yves salomon in harrods. The price is good and I love the style but I have one observation. The sleeves are a tad shorter than I would like. I normally love bracelet length sleeves but this one is 2-3 inches shorter. Would you wear short sleeves top underneath or would you wear full length sleeves?


----------



## papertiger

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Ladies, I have a mink coat on hold with Yves salomon in harrods. The price is good and I love the style but I have one observation. The sleeves are a tad shorter than I would like. I normally love bracelet length sleeves but this one is 2-3 inches shorter. Would you wear short sleeves top underneath or would you wear full length sleeves?



The best answer is elbow length gloves. 

Don;t worry too much though. It's on-trend to be slightly mismatched, although for elegance you can wear short sleeves (and lots of nice bracelets) OR a long sleeved shirt, blouse, fine sweater etc. You will probably feel better with long sleeves outside - because it'll be cold.


----------



## chicinthecity777

papertiger said:


> The best answer is elbow length gloves.
> 
> Don;t worry too much though. It's on-trend to be slightly mismatched, although for elegance you can wear short sleeves (and lots of nice bracelets) OR a long sleeved shirt, blouse, fine sweater etc. You will probably feel better with long sleeves outside - because it'll be cold.



Elbow length gloves were the first thing we thought but I really don't like that much tight leather on my arms. I wore a rather loose cardigan today and it didn't look right untull I rolled the sleeves up. Will wear a tighter top when I go back. 

Another question is the bottom half of the coat, the fur is back onto woven cashmere. Is it durable this way?


----------



## papertiger

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Elbow length gloves were the first thing we thought but I really don't like that much tight leather on my arms. I wore a rather loose cardigan today and it didn't look right untull I rolled the sleeves up. Will wear a tighter top when I go back.
> 
> Another question is the bottom half of the coat, the fur is back onto woven cashmere. Is it durable this way?



Is it knitted cashmere like you find in knitwear?: 

I have an astrakhan/rex/fox scarf like that, it's NOT as durable as traditional canvas, jute etc but it makes the garment much lighter and more pliable. The plus is you'll want to wear it all the time. 







or is it cashmere cloth like the mink paws panel on my McQueen?:






In which case it should be fine, fairly durable, so long as you keep it moth-free. 

Basically furs give back how they're treated. Most importantly don't store in one of those plastic/poly garment bags unless traveling and never put away even slightly damp after snow/rain/body heat (dry naturally)


----------



## chicinthecity777

papertiger said:


> Is it knitted cashmere like you find in knitwear?:
> 
> I have an astrakhan/rex/fox scarf like that, it's NOT as durable as traditional canvas, jute etc but it makes the garment much lighter and more pliable. The plus is you'll want to wear it all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or is it cashmere cloth like the mink paws panel on my McQueen?:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In which case it should be fine, fairly durable, so long as you keep it moth-free.
> 
> Basically furs give back how they're treated. Most importantly don't store in one of those plastic/poly garment bags unless traveling and never put away even slightly damp after snow/rain/body heat (dry naturally)



Honey, it's more like a cashmere knitted jumper etc. It's soft and light. Very wearable. The top half and sleeves are lined in traditional satin. I wish I took photos but it's very dark coloured and photo would not come out well so I didn't bother.


----------



## chicinthecity777

papertiger said:


> Is it knitted cashmere like you find in knitwear?:
> 
> I have an astrakhan/rex/fox scarf like that, it's NOT as durable as traditional canvas, jute etc but it makes the garment much lighter and more pliable. The plus is you'll want to wear it all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or is it cashmere cloth like the mink paws panel on my McQueen?:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In which case it should be fine, fairly durable, so long as you keep it moth-free.
> 
> Basically furs give back how they're treated. Most importantly don't store in one of those plastic/poly garment bags unless traveling and never put away even slightly damp after snow/rain/body heat (dry naturally)



You don't see the knit from the outside. Only at the lining.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Finally I took it home! My first mink! I seriously hope this is not going to develop into another addition like Hermes! Present you my plucked mink coat with chinchilla collar. I can't capture the colour properly on camera, it's a rich deep red wine colour. It is soft, cosy, luxurious yet understated! I can wear it with jeans or with evening dresses. The photos don't do it justice at all! 

Thank you all for taking your time to comment and help me through this journey!


----------



## Perfect Day

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Finally I took it home! My first mink! I seriously hope this is not going to develop into another addition like Hermes! Present you my plucked mink coat with chinchilla collar. I can't capture the colour properly on camera, it's a rich deep red wine colour. It is soft, cosy, luxurious yet understated! I can wear it with jeans or with evening dresses. The photos don't do it justice at all!
> 
> Thank you all for taking your time to comment and help me through this journey!


Wow! The texture of the mink looks amazing. Plucked mink looks really soft to touch but the addition of the chinchilla collar completes this. 

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Perfect Day said:


> Wow! The texture of the mink looks amazing. Plucked mink looks really soft to touch but the addition of the chinchilla collar completes this.
> 
> Thank you for sharing.



Thank you honey, the photos are not even half nice as the real thing! Can't wait to wear it as our weather is COLD this week!


----------



## Perfect Day

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Thank you honey, the photos are not even half nice as the real thing! Can't wait to wear it as our weather is COLD this week!


I can imagine they aren't.  We would love to see mod shots. Here is to the cold weather &#9786;


----------



## chicinthecity777

Perfect Day said:


> I can imagine they aren't.  We would love to see mod shots. Here is to the cold weather &#9786;


----------



## periogirl28

So happy to see more pics of your amazing coat! I hope it stays COLD so you can wear it and enjoy it! Like I said before, the Chinchilla collar is perfect with it. Well done dear!


----------



## chicinthecity777

periogirl28 said:


> So happy to see more pics of your amazing coat! I hope it stays COLD so you can wear it and enjoy it! Like I said before, the Chinchilla collar is perfect with it. Well done dear!



thank you again my dear! And PT and all other members have been giving great advice! 

I didn't even notice that the collar was chinchilla until I read the receipt! Shows how much I know!


----------



## Flip88

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Finally I took it home! My first mink! I seriously hope this is not going to develop into another addition like Hermes! Present you my plucked mink coat with chinchilla collar. I can't capture the colour properly on camera, it's a rich deep red wine colour. It is soft, cosy, luxurious yet understated! I can wear it with jeans or with evening dresses. The photos don't do it justice at all!
> 
> Thank you all for taking your time to comment and help me through this journey!


"My first mink" - I love how you describe it. Of course it is absolutely beautiful and the chinchilla is a fabulous match for it. Enjoy your fur.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Flip88 said:


> "My first mink" - I love how you describe it. Of course it is absolutely beautiful and the chinchilla is a fabulous match for it. Enjoy your fur.



You put a huge smile on my face! What a ridiculous thing to say, right? I have a great fear that this might develop into another addiction (I have enough of them already and my SO keeps telling me that I have a problem) ... my poor money tree ...


----------



## papertiger

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Finally I took it home! My first mink! I seriously hope this is not going to develop into another addition like Hermes! Present you my plucked mink coat with chinchilla collar. I can't capture the colour properly on camera, it's a rich deep red wine colour. It is soft, cosy, luxurious yet understated! I can wear it with jeans or with evening dresses. The photos don't do it justice at all!
> 
> Thank you all for taking your time to comment and help me through this journey!



Not many coats are very special _and_ classic at the same time 

I _knew_ it had to be


----------



## slang

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Finally I took it home! My first mink! I seriously hope this is not going to develop into another addition like Hermes! Present you my plucked mink coat with chinchilla collar. I can't capture the colour properly on camera, it's a rich deep red wine colour. It is soft, cosy, luxurious yet understated! I can wear it with jeans or with evening dresses. The photos don't do it justice at all!
> 
> Thank you all for taking your time to comment and help me through this journey!



WOW it's gorgeous & the colour is TDF!! Enjoy


----------



## purplepoodles

xiangxiang0731 said:


> You put a huge smile on my face! What a ridiculous thing to say, right? I have a great fear that this might develop into another addiction (I have enough of them already and my SO keeps telling me that I have a problem) ... my poor money tree ...




Really theses coats are investments. And you have wonderful taste and an eye for quality. I truly believe this, a good fur can last for years with normal and then be recut into a new style.


----------



## chicinthecity777

papertiger said:


> Not many coats are very special _and_ classic at the same time
> 
> I _knew_ it had to be





slang said:


> WOW it's gorgeous & the colour is TDF!! Enjoy





purplepoodles said:


> Really theses coats are investments. And you have wonderful taste and an eye for quality. I truly believe this, a good fur can last for years with normal and then be recut into a new style.



Thank you, you lovely ladies! I am thrilled with it! 

*papertiger*, like I said, I just want to wear this coat non-stop! lol

*purplepoodles*, you are so right those coats are such great investments! I can definitely see myself wearing it when I am 90 years old!


----------



## Prada_Princess

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Finally I took it home! My first mink! I seriously hope this is not going to develop into another addition like Hermes! Present you my plucked mink coat with chinchilla collar. I can't capture the colour properly on camera, it's a rich deep red wine colour. It is soft, cosy, luxurious yet understated! I can wear it with jeans or with evening dresses. The photos don't do it justice at all!
> 
> Thank you all for taking your time to comment and help me through this journey!


This is literally my dream fur coat! I love it and I'd love also to see mod shots. Congratulations and may all your winters by stylish!

I tried on a plucked (or maybe sheared) mink in black recently which had a chinchilla collar - my knees almost gave way! I have hinted and hinted to my man and my birthday is approaching. I don't expect it really actually buy it was amazing to try on.

Sent from my SM-G900F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## chicinthecity777

Prada_Princess said:


> This is literally my dream fur coat! I love it and I'd love also to see mod shots. Congratulations and may all your winters by stylish!
> 
> I tried on a plucked (or maybe sheared) mink in black recently which had a chinchilla collar - my knees almost gave way! I have hinted and hinted to my man and my birthday is approaching. I don't expect it really actually buy it was amazing to try on.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using PurseForum mobile app



Thank you *Prada_Princess*!


----------



## periogirl28

Prada_Princess said:


> This is literally my dream fur coat! I love it and I'd love also to see mod shots. Congratulations and may all your winters by stylish!
> 
> I tried on a plucked (or maybe sheared) mink in black recently which had a chinchilla collar - my knees almost gave way! I have hinted and hinted to my man and my birthday is approaching. I don't expect it really actually buy it was amazing to try on.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using PurseForum mobile app



This sounds great and I can totally agree, it is lovely to try on furs.


----------



## Perfect Day

Prada_Princess said:


> This is literally my dream fur coat! I love it and I'd love also to see mod shots. Congratulations and may all your winters by stylish!
> 
> I tried on a plucked (or maybe sheared) mink in black recently which had a chinchilla collar - my knees almost gave way! I have hinted and hinted to my man and my birthday is approaching. I don't expect it really actually buy it was amazing to try on.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using PurseForum mobile app


Good luck with your mission!!!


----------



## Flip88

xiangxiang0731 said:


> You put a huge smile on my face! What a ridiculous thing to say, right? I have a great fear that this might develop into another addiction (I have enough of them already and my SO keeps telling me that I have a problem) ... my poor money tree ...


The money tree will be fine &#128518; 

Sent from my SM-G900F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## chicinthecity777

Here are some mod shots of the plucked mink. I must say that this material seems to absorb lights! It doesn't photo well at all and my indoor lighting doesn't help either. Sorry about this.


----------



## chicinthecity777

But but this is not the end of the story! 3 days after my first mink, I bought my 2nd mink! This one is cold dark brown colour with a sable collar, apparently all natural colours. A shorter style. Here it is! I think I am done for now!


----------



## periogirl28

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Here are some mod shots of the plucked mink. I must say that this material seems to absorb lights! It doesn't photo well at all and my indoor lighting doesn't help either. Sorry about this.




Thank you so much for sharing! I absolutely love the fit on you! Congrats!


----------



## periogirl28

m





xiangxiang0731 said:


> But but this is not the end of the story! 3 days after my first mink, I bought my 2nd mink! This one is cold dark brown colour with a sable collar, apparently all natural colours. A shorter style. Here it is! I think I am done for now!




OMG I saw this piece, you wear it very well! Really nice choices dear!


----------



## Flip88

xiangxiang0731 said:


> But but this is not the end of the story! 3 days after my first mink, I bought my 2nd mink! This one is cold dark brown colour with a sable collar, apparently all natural colours. A shorter style. Here it is! I think I am done for now!


Absolutely beautiful and congratulations. The fit is perfect 


xiangxiang0731 said:


> Here are some mod shots of the plucked mink. I must say that this material seems to absorb lights! It doesn't photo well at all and my indoor lighting doesn't help either. Sorry about this.


Stunning.


----------



## purplepoodles

xiangxiang0731 said:


> But but this is not the end of the story! 3 days after my first mink, I bought my 2nd mink! This one is cold dark brown colour with a sable collar, apparently all natural colours. A shorter style. Here it is! I think I am done for now!




Wow! Another absolutely beautiful fur. Quite different and a stunning different look. Wear your new beauties in good health xiangxiang0731!


----------



## Prada_Princess

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Here are some mod shots of the plucked mink. I must say that this material seems to absorb lights! It doesn't photo well at all and my indoor lighting doesn't help either. Sorry about this.


Beautiful.  Yes the lighting is not ideal - unlike the fur which is perfect. 


xiangxiang0731 said:


> But but this is not the end of the story! 3 days after my first mink, I bought my 2nd mink! This one is cold dark brown colour with a sable collar, apparently all natural colours. A shorter style. Here it is! I think I am done for now!


Ha ha - fur addict!!! Me too. I just told this story to a friend over an afternoon glass of Prosecco  (as you do).  It reminded me of her opinion a couple of years ago which was "I just don't need a fur with my lifestyle".  Anyway, she is now the proud owner of 2 rabbit fur coats (one is a Matthew Williamson which I really like actually), a curly lamb coat (zara) and an 'artic fox' coat (which is huge but perversely rather slimming on her). I showed her your minks and she replied "I really need one like that" - how times change! I reminded her of her previous view! 

Love those pictures you have posted. So nice to see such fabulous style.


----------



## chicinthecity777

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you so much for sharing! I absolutely love the fit on you! Congrats!





periogirl28 said:


> OMG I saw this piece, you wear it very well! Really nice choices dear!



Thank you my dear! I have asked several people IRL about the sizing of this and they all said it fitted fine. So i won't do anything with it for now. The 2nd piece, I didn't think much of it hanging on the rail, but the SA asked me to try it on. Wow it looked gorgeous so the rest is history! 



Flip88 said:


> Absolutely beautiful and congratulations. The fit is perfect
> 
> Stunning.



Thank you Flip88, I was a little unsure as it's one size bigger than my normal size. 



purplepoodles said:


> Wow! Another absolutely beautiful fur. Quite different and a stunning different look. Wear your new beauties in good health xiangxiang0731!



Thank you *purplepoodles* for your encouragement and kind wishes!



Prada_Princess said:


> Beautiful.  Yes the lighting is not ideal - unlike the fur which is perfect.
> 
> Ha ha - fur addict!!! Me too. I just told this story to a friend over an afternoon glass of Prosecco  (as you do).  It reminded me of her opinion a couple of years ago which was "I just don't need a fur with my lifestyle".  Anyway, she is now the proud owner of 2 rabbit fur coats (one is a Matthew Williamson which I really like actually), a curly lamb coat (zara) and an 'artic fox' coat (which is huge but perversely rather slimming on her). I showed her your minks and she replied "I really need one like that" - how times change! I reminded her of her previous view!
> 
> Love those pictures you have posted. So nice to see such fabulous style.



Thank you dear! Yeah I always liked the look of fur but our mild winters in recent years really didn't allow me a lot of thoughts on this topic. But it was so cold today so I wore my shiny mink coat and I was so glad I had it on!


----------



## papertiger

xiangxiang0731 said:


> But but this is not the end of the story! 3 days after my first mink, I bought my 2nd mink! This one is cold dark brown colour with a sable collar, apparently all natural colours. A shorter style. Here it is! I think I am done for now!



Very cute, you can wear this anytime.

It may seem like indulgence now, but better to buy 2 you _really_ want now.


----------



## Flip88

xiangxiang0731 said:


> But but this is not the end of the story! 3 days after my first mink, I bought my 2nd mink! This one is cold dark brown colour with a sable collar, apparently all natural colours. A shorter style. Here it is! I think I am done for now!


I see your second kink is from Hockley. Have you seen the incredible sable they currently have on? 70% off. Hope you negotiated a good price.They do have some minks on line (plucked) and some others.


----------



## chicinthecity777

papertiger said:


> Very cute, you can wear this anytime.
> 
> It may seem like indulgence now, but better to buy 2 you _really_ want now.



Indeed I was wearing both immediately, weather has helped by being cold of course! But I heard rain is on its way...


----------



## chicinthecity777

Flip88 said:


> I see your second kink is from Hockley. Have you seen the incredible sable they currently have on? 70% off. Hope you negotiated a good price.They do have some minks on line (plucked) and some others.



I have tried a few sable pieces but nothing was of interests. The colouring, sizing and styles were all wrong on me. But I am very happy with what I have got!


----------



## papertiger

Flip88 said:


> I see your second kink is from Hockley. Have you seen the incredible sable they currently have on? 70% off. Hope you negotiated a good price.They do have some minks on line (plucked) and some others.



All sables except one gone, I think sables were at less of a discount. 



xiangxiang0731 said:


> Indeed I was wearing both immediately, weather has helped by being cold of course! But I heard rain is on its way...



It says rain here every day but Thursday :rain:



xiangxiang0731 said:


> I have tried a few sable pieces but nothing was of interests. The colouring, sizing and styles were all wrong on me. But I am very happy with what I have got!



You should be, you look totally adorable in both


----------



## chicinthecity777

papertiger said:


> All sables except one gone, I think sables were at less of a discount.
> 
> It says rain here every day but Thursday :rain:
> 
> You should be, you look totally adorable in both



Thank you honey! I know! Heavy rain tomorrow! But looks like it will get cold again towards the weekend and next week.


----------



## Perfect Day

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I have tried a few sable pieces but nothing was of interests. The colouring, sizing and styles were all wrong on me. But I am very happy with what I have got!


And so you should be - congratulations again. Fabulous!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Perfect Day said:


> And so you should be - congratulations again. Fabulous!



Thank you sweetie! I am very content.


----------



## Jujuma

So sad today...went out last night and as I was getting up from table a wine glass that still had some wine in it, white thank God, got on my mink. It got pretty wet in one area. I know I have to get it to furrier ASAP but has anyone ever had this happen? I can tell something was spilled in area but don't know if it's still a little damp, imagination or paranoia. Feel sick.


----------



## Perfect Day

Jujuma said:


> So sad today...went out last night and as I was getting up from table a wine glass that still had some wine in it, white thank God, got on my mink. It got pretty wet in one area. I know I have to get it to furrier ASAP but has anyone ever had this happen? I can tell something was spilled in area but don't know if it's still a little damp, imagination or paranoia. Feel sick.


Is it just the dampness the discolouring? For dampness definitely do not apply heat to dry it out. Why not give a furrier a quick call?


----------



## Jujuma

Perfect Day said:


> Is it just the dampness the discolouring? For dampness definitely do not apply heat to dry it out. Why not give a furrier a quick call?




Def no discoloring.  I did call and he said to bring in but I can't get it there till Tuesday(ish). We've moved and he is an hour away and there are no furriers by me now. I just was wandering if anyone has done this and it's turned out ok.


----------



## purplepoodles

Perfect Day said:


> Is it just the dampness the discolouring? For dampness definitely do not apply heat to dry it out. Why not give a furrier a quick call?




+1 agree with Perfect Day

let it air dry and no heat. Give it a good shake every now and again to keep the hairs separate. 

A furrier is used to this type of problem. You won't be the first person with wine on your coat and I'm sure your furrier will fix this so you won't be able to tell there was a problem. 

We just visited a new furrier yesterday and the SA was describing some of the major repairs they had dealt with recently I really
Think the furrier can fix this. At the very very worst the pelts can be moved around or replaced if there is damage on a visible sections. 

Thank goodness it wasn't red wine. I'm betting your coat can make a full recovery.


----------



## Flip88

I think you will be fine and phew . . . Not red wine. You will be fine.

Drying

Most fur coats will handle light rain and snow better than many wool coats. If your fur is mildly wet, simply hang it to dry in a well-ventilated room, making sure to keep it away from direct heat. Do not blow dry or hang over a radiator. Once the fur is dry, give it a vigorous shake; never comb or brush a fur. If your fur gets completely soaked -- which you should absolutely avoid -- you'll need to take it to a fur merchandiser or fur cleaners immediately for proper treatment with oils.


----------



## Jujuma

purplepoodles said:


> +1 agree with Perfect Day
> 
> let it air dry and no heat. Give it a good shake every now and again to keep the hairs separate.
> 
> A furrier is used to this type of problem. You won't be the first person with wine on your coat and I'm sure your furrier will fix this so you won't be able to tell there was a problem.
> 
> We just visited a new furrier yesterday and the SA was describing some of the major repairs they had dealt with recently I really
> Think the furrier can fix this. At the very very worst the pelts can be moved around or replaced if there is damage on a visible sections.
> 
> Thank goodness it wasn't red wine. I'm betting your coat can make a full recovery.







Flip88 said:


> I think you will be fine and phew . . . Not red wine. You will be fine.
> 
> Drying
> 
> Most fur coats will handle light rain and snow better than many wool coats. If your fur is mildly wet, simply hang it to dry in a well-ventilated room, making sure to keep it away from direct heat. Do not blow dry or hang over a radiator. Once the fur is dry, give it a vigorous shake; never comb or brush a fur. If your fur gets completely soaked -- which you should absolutely avoid -- you'll need to take it to a fur merchandiser or fur cleaners immediately for proper treatment with oils.




Thanks guys. It's finally dry. I hung it in the guest room and just went in periodically to fluff out the hair, with the grain or growth-you know what I mean. It was hard staying away but I figured less was more. I think it will be fine but it did pretty wet. I would of had at the furriers by now but he is not close. It will get there def early this week. It's so funny because we went somewhere I wouldn't normally wear it but the weather has been so crazy I thought it might be one of my last chances to wear. I actually went to change it and my husband said to just wear it. Note to self, listen to that inner voice! I know far worse things happen it's just one of those things you kick yourself over because it could of been avoided. My knee locks sometimes and it locked because I had been sitting for a long period and I used the table to push myself up and it was unstable and tipped a little causing the glass to slide off. I should of finished the glass! Thank goodness it wasn't coffee (I skipped that). I'll keep you posted but I'm hoping for a happy ending!


----------



## Flip88

Jujuma said:


> Thanks guys. It's finally dry. I hung it in the guest room and just went in periodically to fluff out the hair, with the grain or growth-you know what I mean. It was hard staying away but I figured less was more. I think it will be fine but it did pretty wet. I would of had at the furriers by now but he is not close. It will get there def early this week. It's so funny because we went somewhere I wouldn't normally wear it but the weather has been so crazy I thought it might be one of my last chances to wear. I actually went to change it and my husband said to just wear it. Note to self, listen to that inner voice! I know far worse things happen it's just one of those things you kick yourself over because it could of been avoided. My knee locks sometimes and it locked because I had been sitting for a long period and I used the table to push myself up and it was unstable and tipped a little causing the glass to slide off. I should of finished the glass! Thank goodness it wasn't coffee (I skipped that). I'll keep you posted but I'm hoping for a happy ending!


Such bad luck but I also hope for a happy ending. Mink is very durable. A coat can last 80 years or so and I'm sure over such a long period of time they endure mishaps.

Good luck again.


----------



## Perfect Day

Jujuma said:


> Thanks guys. It's finally dry. I hung it in the guest room and just went in periodically to fluff out the hair, with the grain or growth-you know what I mean. It was hard staying away but I figured less was more. I think it will be fine but it did pretty wet. I would of had at the furriers by now but he is not close. It will get there def early this week. It's so funny because we went somewhere I wouldn't normally wear it but the weather has been so crazy I thought it might be one of my last chances to wear. I actually went to change it and my husband said to just wear it. Note to self, listen to that inner voice! I know far worse things happen it's just one of those things you kick yourself over because it could of been avoided. My knee locks sometimes and it locked because I had been sitting for a long period and I used the table to push myself up and it was unstable and tipped a little causing the glass to slide off. I should of finished the glass! Thank goodness it wasn't coffee (I skipped that). I'll keep you posted but I'm hoping for a happy ending!


Yes at least it wasn't red wine or coffee. I am sure at the very worst a couple of pelts will be replaced. It will be fine. I really see no point in owning beautiful clothes and not wearing them to be honest. Good luck again and please let us know how you got on.


----------



## papertiger

Jujuma said:


> Thanks guys. It's finally dry. I hung it in the guest room and just went in periodically to fluff out the hair, with the grain or growth-you know what I mean. It was hard staying away but I figured less was more. I think it will be fine but it did pretty wet. I would of had at the furriers by now but he is not close. It will get there def early this week. It's so funny because we went somewhere I wouldn't normally wear it but the weather has been so crazy I thought it might be one of my last chances to wear. I actually went to change it and my husband said to just wear it. Note to self, listen to that inner voice! I know far worse things happen it's just one of those things you kick yourself over because it could of been avoided. My knee locks sometimes and it locked because I had been sitting for a long period and I used the table to push myself up and it was unstable and tipped a little causing the glass to slide off. I should of finished the glass! Thank goodness it wasn't coffee (I skipped that). I'll keep you posted but I'm hoping for a happy ending!



As someone who's head's still spinning when white paint appeared on my sable scarf I totally sympathise.

Let's be positive, at least it was white wine, it's nearing the end of the season. Please don't blame yourself for wearing it, fur's meant to be worn. 

Once it's cleaned it will be fine I'm sure


----------



## papertiger

Here are a couple of out-there 'second' dyed and worked minks that I kinda love


----------



## purplepoodles

papertiger said:


> Here are a couple of out-there 'second' dyed and worked minks that I kinda love




I like them too. Really they are not in fashion so can't go out of fashion, no? Fur can be a statement piece too. 

I have a Pink Mink, at least that is what I call it and that was on the bill. It feels more like something else. DH bought it for me on Valentine's Day years ago. It is to me, totally over the top but I love the thought behind it. And it does get out in appropriate circumstances.


----------



## Perfect Day

purplepoodles said:


> I like them too. Really they are not in fashion so can't go out of fashion, no? Fur can be a statement piece too.
> 
> I have a Pink Mink, at least that is what I call it and that was on the bill. It feels more like something else. DH bought it for me on Valentine's Day years ago. It is to me, totally over the top but I love the thought behind it. And it does get out in appropriate circumstances.


Sounds perfect for Valentine's Day!


----------



## periogirl28

purplepoodles said:


> I like them too. Really they are not in fashion so can't go out of fashion, no? Fur can be a statement piece too.
> 
> I have a Pink Mink, at least that is what I call it and that was on the bill. It feels more like something else. DH bought it for me on Valentine's Day years ago. It is to me, totally over the top but I love the thought behind it. And it does get out in appropriate circumstances.



Oh that's sounds so lovely, romantic and girly. Plus a great gift too!


----------



## Flip88

purplepoodles said:


> I like them too. Really they are not in fashion so can't go out of fashion, no? Fur can be a statement piece too.
> 
> I have a Pink Mink, at least that is what I call it and that was on the bill. It feels more like something else. DH bought it for me on Valentine's Day years ago. It is to me, totally over the top but I love the thought behind it. And it does get out in appropriate circumstances.


Pink Mink - sounds lovely and appropriate for V day!


papertiger said:


> Here are a couple of out-there 'second' dyed and worked minks that I kinda love


Nice styles. I have been watching recent fashion weeks (I tend to look at Getty Images or Saga Furs website).  There is certainly fur everywhere and a lot of mink again. Some really interesting designs.

Whilst not mink did anyone see the YSL 'eighties' furs? Huge shoulder pads in really strong colours mainly in fox fur.


----------



## Flip88

Example!


----------



## papertiger

purplepoodles said:


> I like them too. Really they are not in fashion so can't go out of fashion, no? Fur can be a statement piece too.
> 
> I have a Pink Mink, at least that is what I call it and that was on the bill. It feels more like something else. DH bought it for me on Valentine's Day years ago. It is to me, totally over the top but I love the thought behind it. And it does get out in appropriate circumstances.



ITA, these are more like works of art. 

Love the sound of your Valentine's coat, please share a pic 



Flip88 said:


> Pink Mink - sounds lovely and appropriate for V day!
> 
> Nice styles. I have been watching recent fashion weeks (I tend to look at Getty Images or Saga Furs website).  There is certainly fur everywhere and a lot of mink again. Some really interesting designs.
> 
> Whilst not mink did anyone see the YSL 'eighties' furs? Huge shoulder pads in really strong colours mainly in fox fur.





Flip88 said:


> View attachment 3298294
> 
> 
> Example!



HS just seemed to take all the YSL '80s designs and exaggerate them to cartoon proportions. It works as a marketing exercise (after all we're talking about the show) In the end SL is only about selling units of accessories and YSL make-up, that's where the money is 

Here's my mother's SAGA fox chubby. It certainly doesn't have those shoulders


----------



## Flip88

papertiger said:


> ITA, these are more like works of art.
> 
> Love the sound of your Valentine's coat, please share a pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HS just seemed to take all the YSL '80s designs and exaggerate them to cartoon proportions. It works as a marketing exercise (after all we're talking about the show) In the end SL is only about selling units of accessories and YSL make-up, that's where the money is
> 
> Here's my mother's SAGA fox chubby. It certainly doesn't have those shoulders


Yes very interesting,  I suppose it is about generating attention.

The fox looks lovely, it is 'arctic fox'?


----------



## purplepoodles

papertiger said:


> ITA, these are more like works of art.
> 
> 
> 
> Love the sound of your Valentine's coat, please share a pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HS just seemed to take all the YSL '80s designs and exaggerate them to cartoon proportions. It works as a marketing exercise (after all we're talking about the show) In the end SL is only about selling units of accessories and YSL make-up, that's where the money is
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my mother's SAGA fox chubby. It certainly doesn't have those shoulders





SAGA is so so gorgeous! One of the very best of the best. 

Yes marketing and media coverage have done strange things to fashion. 



I will soon, honestly it's not my style, but really admire HD's oh so romantic gesture and it will always have a place in my heart. I'll try to get DH to take a photo this weekend, he will be so proud to be asked.


----------



## papertiger

Flip88 said:


> Yes very interesting,  I suppose it is about generating attention.
> 
> The fox looks lovely, it is 'arctic fox'?



Exactly

Thank you *Flip*, platinum shadow fox 



purplepoodles said:


> SAGA is so so gorgeous! One of the very best of the best.
> 
> Yes marketing and media coverage have done strange things to fashion.
> 
> 
> 
> I will soon, honestly it's not my style, but really admire HD's oh so romantic gesture and it will always have a place in my heart. I'll try to get DH to take a photo this weekend, he will be so proud to be asked.



Thank you *pp*, very proud of it - bonus of being fashionable again.

I think it's the very sweetest gesture and look forward to admiring it. And no worries, I've a Gucci Valentine's 'Leather Hearts' Boston BF bought me, very nice in it's own way (and another fashion style resurgence this year) but soooo not me. Still, I absolutely love it


----------



## papertiger

Someone PMd for general info on choosing a mink regards colour and type, I thought I'd share it here in case anyone else needs it:

*Colour:*
Blue Iris, Saphire, cross minks, wild-type (like a natural red glow demi buff) jaguar spotted, black diamond and pure white etc are all much more expensive than other shades of all-over brown and 'blondes'. This is because, the 'colours' are all bred from unusual gene mutations. However, any brown mink with a strongly marked, darker markings down the spine are also very expensive and likewise a black mink with little lustre can be less expensive than a standard mahogany. 

Mink colour should be bought to complement the owner and not for scarcity. Prices also vary region to region. For that reason a demi buffs and rich shades of mahogany are more sought after in Europe (including Russia), the darkest black and the purest white in the USA while black and the 'blue' colours are highly prized in Asia presumably because they are flattering to different skin-tones. It follows that wherever economies are doing well and hence the most demand the prices of those colours go up.  

*Gender:*
Obviously, females are far more expensive than male pelts (which are often shaved) and more are needed to make a coat, hence there is a marked difference between. Horizontal banding with leather/suede in-between is great for using good quality male pelts as well as economical and sporty, the vertical banding requires more softness for that gentle undulation. 

*For a first mink*
Tails, paws and 'scraps' are not so much used now as recently supply outweighs demand and labour is more expensive than skins but on the preloved/vintage market these pieces can be great buys and usually were worked with great imagination and skill.


----------



## periogirl28

papertiger said:


> Someone PMd for general info on choosing a mink regards colour and type, I thought I'd share it here in case anyone else needs it:
> 
> *Colour:*
> Blue Iris, Saphire, cross minks, wild-type (like a natural red glow demi buff) jaguar spotted, black diamond and pure white etc are all much more expensive than other shades of all-over brown and 'blondes'. This is because, the 'colours' are all bred from unusual gene mutations. However, any brown mink with a strongly marked, darker markings down the spine are also very expensive and likewise a black mink with little lustre can be less expensive than a standard mahogany.
> 
> Mink colour should be bought to complement the owner and not for scarcity. Prices also vary region to region. For that reason a demi buffs and rich shades of mahogany are more sought after in Europe (including Russia), the darkest black and the purest white in the USA while black and the 'blue' colours are highly prized in Asia presumably because they are flattering to different skin-tones. It follows that wherever economies are doing well and hence the most demand the prices of those colours go up.
> 
> *Gender:*
> Obviously, females are far more expensive than male pelts (which are often shaved) and more are needed to make a coat, hence there is a marked difference between. Horizontal banding with leather/suede in-between is great for using good quality male pelts as well as economical and sporty, the vertical banding requires more softness for that gentle undulation.
> 
> *For a first mink*
> Tails, paws and 'scraps' are not so much used now as recently supply outweighs demand and labour is more expensive than skins but on the preloved/vintage market these pieces can be great buys and usually were worked with great imagination and skill.



Dear Papertiger, as usual, lots of knowledge generously shared. Many thanks!


----------



## papertiger

I never would have bought a new mink, except it's a colour I _always_ wanted in a manageable length and great price, so here it is:


----------



## papertiger

periogirl28 said:


> Dear Papertiger, as usual, lots of knowledge generously shared. Many thanks!



You are very knowledgeable yourself *periogirl*, but if you learnt something new too than I'm all the happier


----------



## jennyle2

A couple of weekends ago I went to look fur shopping. I completely fell for the sheared mink. It was soft and looks comfy, depending on the size could be dressed up or down. I also liked that I didn't feel as conspicuous wearing it


----------



## purplepoodles

papertiger said:


> Someone PMd for general info on choosing a mink regards colour and type, I thought I'd share it here in case anyone else needs it:
> 
> *Colour:*
> Blue Iris, Saphire, cross minks, wild-type (like a natural red glow demi buff) jaguar spotted, black diamond and pure white etc are all much more expensive than other shades of all-over brown and 'blondes'. This is because, the 'colours' are all bred from unusual gene mutations. However, any brown mink with a strongly marked, darker markings down the spine are also very expensive and likewise a black mink with little lustre can be less expensive than a standard mahogany.
> 
> Mink colour should be bought to complement the owner and not for scarcity. Prices also vary region to region. For that reason a demi buffs and rich shades of mahogany are more sought after in Europe (including Russia), the darkest black and the purest white in the USA while black and the 'blue' colours are highly prized in Asia presumably because they are flattering to different skin-tones. It follows that wherever economies are doing well and hence the most demand the prices of those colours go up.
> 
> *Gender:*
> Obviously, females are far more expensive than male pelts (which are often shaved) and more are needed to make a coat, hence there is a marked difference between. Horizontal banding with leather/suede in-between is great for using good quality male pelts as well as economical and sporty, the vertical banding requires more softness for that gentle undulation.
> 
> *For a first mink*
> Tails, paws and 'scraps' are not so much used now as recently supply outweighs demand and labour is more expensive than skins but on the preloved/vintage market these pieces can be great buys and usually were worked with great imagination and skill.




Great info! Thank you Papertiger, much appreciated.


----------



## purplepoodles

papertiger said:


> I never would have bought a new mink, except it's a colour I _always_ wanted in a manageable length and great price, so here it is:




Love the colour too! Great style


----------



## Flip88

papertiger said:


> Someone PMd for general info on choosing a mink regards colour and type, I thought I'd share it here in case anyone else needs it:
> 
> *Colour:*
> Blue Iris, Saphire, cross minks, wild-type (like a natural red glow demi buff) jaguar spotted, black diamond and pure white etc are all much more expensive than other shades of all-over brown and 'blondes'. This is because, the 'colours' are all bred from unusual gene mutations. However, any brown mink with a strongly marked, darker markings down the spine are also very expensive and likewise a black mink with little lustre can be less expensive than a standard mahogany.
> 
> Mink colour should be bought to complement the owner and not for scarcity. Prices also vary region to region. For that reason a demi buffs and rich shades of mahogany are more sought after in Europe (including Russia), the darkest black and the purest white in the USA while black and the 'blue' colours are highly prized in Asia presumably because they are flattering to different skin-tones. It follows that wherever economies are doing well and hence the most demand the prices of those colours go up.
> 
> *Gender:*
> Obviously, females are far more expensive than male pelts (which are often shaved) and more are needed to make a coat, hence there is a marked difference between. Horizontal banding with leather/suede in-between is great for using good quality male pelts as well as economical and sporty, the vertical banding requires more softness for that gentle undulation.
> 
> *For a first mink*
> Tails, paws and 'scraps' are not so much used now as recently supply outweighs demand and labour is more expensive than skins but on the preloved/vintage market these pieces can be great buys and usually were worked with great imagination and skill.


Thanks for being so infurmative  (my cheap effort at humour). There is a link which is on point ... 

http://furcommission.com/true-colors/




papertiger said:


> I never would have bought a new mink, except it's a colour I _always_ wanted in a manageable length and great price, so here it is:


She's a beauty!  


jennyle2 said:


> A couple of weekends ago I went to look fur shopping. I completely fell for the sheared mink. It was soft and looks comfy, depending on the size could be dressed up or down. I also liked that I didn't feel as conspicuous wearing it


Yes, I have worn sheared mink and it is extremely warm. It is less conspicuous which is a benefit to some.  Did you buy or pass?


----------



## papertiger

purplepoodles said:


> Great info! Thank you Papertiger, much appreciated.



My pleasure 



purplepoodles said:


> Love the colour too! Great style



Thank you :kiss:



Flip88 said:


> Thanks for being so infurmative  (my cheap effort at humour). There is a link which is on point ...
> 
> http://furcommission.com/true-colors/
> 
> 
> She's a beauty!
> 
> Yes, I have worn sheared mink and it is extremely warm. It is less conspicuous which is a benefit to some.  Did you buy or pass?



Thanks *Flip *

It is furry funny  

and thanks so much for the link! So much about the full history and in depth. 

According to this, my new baby is a light medium, wild ranch with red castiness, which makes me very happy


----------



## periogirl28

papertiger said:


> I never would have bought a new mink, except it's a colour I _always_ wanted in a manageable length and great price, so here it is:



Oh my that's super stunning! I just know it's going to suit your coloring so well! Many congrats to you!


----------



## papertiger

periogirl28 said:


> Oh my that's super stunning! I just know it's going to suit your coloring so well! Many congrats to you!



Thank you *periogirl* :kiss:


----------



## slang

papertiger said:


> I never would have bought a new mink, except it's a colour I _always_ wanted in a manageable length and great price, so here it is:



Wow, stunning colour! I love the classic style as well. Congrats & enjoy!


----------



## papertiger

slang said:


> Wow, stunning colour! I love the classic style as well. Congrats & enjoy!



Thank you so much *slang*


----------



## Prada_Princess

papertiger said:


> I never would have bought a new mink, except it's a colour I _always_ wanted in a manageable length and great price, so here it is:


She's a cutie - congratulations.

Can I ask, is all black mink 'Blackglama' mink???? 


papertiger said:


> Here are a couple of out-there 'second' dyed and worked minks that I kinda love


Some interesting ones.


Flip88 said:


> View attachment 3298294
> 
> 
> Example!


Back to the 80's. Love the colour. The fit would be all wrong for me, even were it toned down.


----------



## papertiger

Prada_Princess said:


> She's a cutie - congratulations.
> 
> Can I ask, is all black mink 'Blackglama' mink????
> 
> Some interesting ones.
> 
> Back to the 80's. Love the colour. The fit would be all wrong for me, even were it toned down.



Thank you too *P_P*

Mink is a US native wild animal that was prized for hundreds of years. Farming allowed for the unusual mutation 'colours' to be bred more extensively. Backglama certifiably and officially black mink and is a trademark name that links an entire chain from certain US production mink farms that specialise in black mink under the collective named GLMA, all the way to the final product.


----------



## Prada_Princess

papertiger said:


> Thank you too *P_P*
> 
> Mink is a US native wild animal that was prized for hundreds of years. Farming allowed for the unusual mutation 'colours' to be bred more extensively. Backglama certifiably and officially black mink and is a trademark name that links an entire chain from certain US production mink farms that specialise in black mink under the collective named GLMA, all the way to the final product.


Thank you &#128518; I am (not so quietly) hoping for one soon x


----------



## Tbs717

Waist length mink ! Love this minks color and style.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Tbs717 said:


> Waist length mink ! Love this minks color and style.


It is beautiful


----------



## Perfect Day

Tbs717 said:


> Waist length mink ! Love this minks color and style.


It's a beauty indeed. Mink is so versatile these days.


----------



## purplepoodles

Tbs717 said:


> Waist length mink ! Love this minks color and style.




Great look!


----------



## chicinthecity777

papertiger said:


> I never would have bought a new mink, except it's a colour I _always_ wanted in a manageable length and great price, so here it is:



I am late to the party! PT, this is gorgeous! Love how you styled it too! Congratulations!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Tbs717 said:


> Waist length mink ! Love this minks color and style.



Stunning!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Ladies in London, are you still wearing your minks? I have switched to my Burberry wool trench but still seeing people wearing furs in the city. Will it be too much to wear a mink in late march?


----------



## papertiger

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I am late to the party! PT, this is gorgeous! Love how you styled it too! Congratulations!



 we did well (I bought a fox too :ninja: I posted pics in the H&fur thread) 



xiangxiang0731 said:


> Ladies in London, are you still wearing your minks? I have switched to my Burberry wool trench but still seeing people wearing furs in the city. Will it be too much to wear a mink in late march?



Today I could barely wear a jumper/sweater it was just so beautiful, but last week I wore shaved mink/fox, rabbit lined long trench on Sat going for fish and chips on the beach and yesterday I wore a fox scarf with a tweed jacket to work (yes, it rained). I don't give in anything for storage till May, too long in the 'freezer' is not good for furs.


----------



## papertiger

Tbs717 said:


> Waist length mink ! Love this minks color and style.



Classic of classics!


----------



## Perfect Day

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Ladies in London, are you still wearing your minks? I have switched to my Burberry wool trench but still seeing people wearing furs in the city. Will it be too much to wear a mink in late march? [emoji14]


Absolutely - it's cold enough.  I am not actually in London but Cardiff (Wales) though to be fair.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Perfect Day said:


> Absolutely - it's cold enough.  I am not actually in London but Cardiff (Wales) though to be fair.



The weather in the last few days has been so weird! One minute it was pouring with rain and windy and freezing, next minutes it was sunny and I couldn't even keep my jacket on! But saw a woman wearing a racoon coat at LV on Saturday. I think mink days in London is pretty over.


----------



## Flip88

xiangxiang0731 said:


> The weather in the last few days has been so weird! One minute it was pouring with rain and windy and freezing, next minutes it was sunny and I couldn't even keep my jacket on! But saw a woman wearing a racoon coat at LV on Saturday. I think mink days in London is pretty over.


Yes, England has had variable weather.  Have you seen the mink reversible furs? They reverse into a rain proof coat - would be perfect. I saw a couple of people wearing Swakara fur in London yesterday - not too warm and water resistant I believe - so pretty perfect.


----------



## Prada_Princess

What a lovely summer we had all had (!!) - mink in July, what has it come too.

Rita Ora at the Lewis Hamilton party.

Dailymail


----------



## Perfect Day

Prada_Princess said:


> View attachment 3406027
> 
> 
> What a lovely summer we had all had (!!) - mink in July, what has it come too.
> 
> Rita Ora at the Lewis Hamilton party.
> 
> Dailymail


Yes still topping up the tan [emoji54]





Both Fendi from their IG


----------



## Prada_Princess

Some 'on the hanger' shots courtesy of Mele a furrier in Riga. I just posted these because of the colours / tones on the shorter jackets and the shine (sheen?) on the longer coats.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Duplicate post apologies


----------



## Flip88

Prada_Princess said:


> View attachment 3444082
> View attachment 3444084
> View attachment 3444085
> 
> 
> Some 'on the hanger' shots courtesy of Mele a furrier in Riga. I just posted these because of the colours / tones on the shorter jackets and the shine (sheen?) on the longer coats.


The ones in the last 2 photos really look like mink and I like that. The first photo has more modern colours but I sometimes that modern colours disguise the fact it's mink.


----------



## Flip88

Winter is Coming editorial- Lou Schoof for Harper’s Bazaar US September 2

(Also posted in celebrities in fur).


----------



## hermesBB

Tbs717 said:


> Waist length mink ! Love this minks color and style.



Beautiful and classic!


----------



## ari

My DH's BD present 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Male silver blue long hair.
I kind of like better the smaller horizontal pieces.


----------



## Jujuma

ari said:


> My DH's BD present
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3457942
> 
> Male silver blue long hair.
> I kind of like better the smaller horizontal pieces.



Beautiful. Love the color.


----------



## ari

And this is my present to me! DH doesn't like the shorter length, but I kind of like it better, although the color of the other one is prettier 
This is mink male blackglama, sheared.


----------



## ari

Jujuma said:


> Beautiful. Love the color.



Thank you Jujuma!


----------



## purplepoodles

ari said:


> My DH's BD present
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3457942
> 
> Male silver blue long hair.
> I kind of like better the smaller horizontal pieces.



Happy birthday ari! 

Sweet gift from DH, wear your new fur in good health. 

Think you will get a lot of hard wear out of this piece.


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> View attachment 3457988
> 
> And this is my present to me! DH doesn't like the shorter length, but I kind of like it better, although the color of the other one is prettier
> This is mink male blackglama, sheared.


Love the shorter length and you can wear it more I think.  I am suffering from fur envy when I look at this thread because it is barely cold enough here for a couple of weeks in the winter for me to wear my mink coat.  I don't think I wore it at all last year.


----------



## papertiger

ari said:


> View attachment 3457988
> 
> And this is my present to me! DH doesn't like the shorter length, but I kind of like it better, although the color of the other one is prettier
> This is mink male blackglama, sheared.





ari said:


> My DH's BD present
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3457942
> 
> Male silver blue long hair.
> I kind of like better the smaller horizontal pieces.



both lovely ari, a very happy and warm birthday


----------



## snibor

ari said:


> View attachment 3457988
> 
> And this is my present to me! DH doesn't like the shorter length, but I kind of like it better, although the color of the other one is prettier
> This is mink male blackglama, sheared.



I like the length. It's sporty and can be worn daily in right temperature. I have several different length coats but I find for the everyday winter, I tend to grab the shorter ones. Beautiful on you!


----------



## purplepoodles

ari said:


> View attachment 3457988
> 
> And this is my present to me! DH doesn't like the shorter length, but I kind of like it better, although the color of the other one is prettier
> This is mink male blackglama, sheared.



Yummy! Sheared mink always reminds of the lovely velvety feel of my poodles after a trip to the grooms. Such a luxurious velvety texture.


----------



## ari

purplepoodles said:


> Happy birthday ari!
> 
> Sweet gift from DH, wear your new fur in good health.
> 
> Think you will get a lot of hard wear out of this piece.


purplepoodles, thank you!


gracekelly said:


> Love the shorter length and you can wear it more I think.  I am suffering from fur envy when I look at this thread because it is barely cold enough here for a couple of weeks in the winter for me to wear my mink coat.  I don't think I wore it at all last year.


Thank you gracekelly! I'd rather be in a warm place! 


papertiger said:


> both lovely ari, a very happy and warm birthday


Thank you papertiger! 


snibor said:


> I like the length. It's sporty and can be worn daily in right temperature. I have several different length coats but I find for the everyday winter, I tend to grab the shorter ones. Beautiful on you!


Thank you snibor! I hope I use it, it can be dress up and down. 


purplepoodles said:


> Yummy! Sheared mink always reminds of the lovely velvety feel of my poodles after a trip to the grooms. Such a luxurious velvety texture.



Thank you purplepoodles, this is funny ! It is velvety!


----------



## Flip88

ari said:


> My DH's BD present
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3457942
> 
> Male silver blue long hair.
> I kind of like better the smaller horizontal pieces.


Happy Birthday and ....Wow! I do like the length of this coat, is suits you perfectly.


ari said:


> View attachment 3457988
> 
> And this is my present to me! DH doesn't like the shorter length, but I kind of like it better, although the color of the other one is prettier
> This is mink male blackglama, sheared.


Yes the fur does seem nicer on this one. Blackglama is very high end mink.


----------



## ari

Flip88 said:


> Happy Birthday and ....Wow! I do like the length of this coat, is suits you perfectly.
> 
> Yes the fur does seem nicer on this one. Blackglama is very high end mink.



Thank you Flip! I was in my pijama [emoji17] but hope I'll have time to try them with appropriate clothes soon, sure they'll look much better.


----------



## Prada_Princess

ari said:


> My DH's BD present
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3457942
> 
> Male silver blue long hair.
> I kind of like better the smaller horizontal pieces.


Beautiful, I have not heard of 'silver blue' before. It really is stunning.


ari said:


> View attachment 3457988
> 
> And this is my present to me! DH doesn't like the shorter length, but I kind of like it better, although the color of the other one is prettier
> This is mink male blackglama, sheared.


Blackglama .... love this!!! Hope you get a lot of wear out of it. It deserves that.


purplepoodles said:


> Yummy! Sheared mink always reminds of the lovely velvety feel of my poodles after a trip to the grooms. Such a luxurious velvety texture.


Yes! Like velvet, sheared mink is also less 'obviously a fur'. I must admit though I like my furs to look like fur. I have just bought a rabbit coat which has the suede on the outside and the fur on the inside but you can definitely tell it's fur around the edges.


----------



## Perfect Day

ari said:


> My DH's BD present
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3457942
> 
> Male silver blue long hair.
> I kind of like better the smaller horizontal pieces.


Ari this is a lively present to receive.  I really like it and belated 'Happy Birthday' [emoji483]


ari said:


> View attachment 3457988
> 
> And this is my present to me! DH doesn't like the shorter length, but I kind of like it better, although the color of the other one is prettier
> This is mink male blackglama, sheared.


Again it's gorgeous of course and versatile. It looks top quality.


gracekelly said:


> Love the shorter length and you can wear it more I think.  I am suffering from fur envy when I look at this thread because it is barely cold enough here for a couple of weeks in the winter for me to wear my mink coat.  I don't think I wore it at all last year.


The downside of warm weather I suppose. Hope it cools down for you [emoji38]


----------



## ari

Perfect Day said:


> Ari this is a lively present to receive.  I really like it and belated 'Happy Birthday' [emoji483]
> 
> Again it's gorgeous of course and versatile. It looks top quality.
> 
> The downside of warm weather I suppose. Hope it cools down for you [emoji38]



Thank you Perfect Day!


----------



## Flip88

ari said:


> Thank you Flip! I was in my pijama [emoji17] but hope I'll have time to try them with appropriate clothes soon, sure they'll look much better.


Yes, PJ's and mink are not always ideal together but then I am looking to order some mink slippers! Please post pics when you get the chance.


----------



## Genie27

@papertiger and other mink-experts - what do you think of this Valentino mink jacket? It's most likely a couple of seasons old, unlined, faced with goat leather (?) and dyed mink, of Finnish origin. I was looking for a casual, short jacket but have never seen one without a satin lining. You can see the natural lining on the collar. 

Any thoughts on what would be a reasonable price for it? And what should I look for regarding condition and quality?

It's still pretty hot here so it felt so strange trying it on. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Flip88 said:


> The ones in the last 2 photos really look like mink and I like that. The first photo has more modern colours but I sometimes that modern colours disguise the fact it's mink.



I do like the grey mink. If you already have the traditional color, it's a very pretty neutral.



Flip88 said:


> View attachment 3445456
> 
> 
> Winter is Coming editorial- Lou Schoof for Harper’s Bazaar US September 2
> 
> (Also posted in celebrities in fur).



Love this picture! I was with my mother when she saw it and it made her feel so good - the coat of hers that I did not have altered looks exactly like this color, black cross mink. We are going to have it fixed and altered a bit for her as she has moved in. She was worried that the fur might look a bit dated, so it was a relief to see this in Bazaar!


----------



## Notorious Pink

ari said:


> My DH's BD present
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3457942
> 
> Male silver blue long hair.
> I kind of like better the smaller horizontal pieces.





ari said:


> View attachment 3457988
> 
> And this is my present to me! DH doesn't like the shorter length, but I kind of like it better, although the color of the other one is prettier
> This is mink male blackglama, sheared.



Love both of these! The first one is so pretty and feminine, but I think you'll find that you will wear the shorter one more.


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> View attachment 3466094
> View attachment 3466095
> View attachment 3466096
> @papertiger and other mink-experts - what do you think of this Valentino mink jacket? It's most likely a couple of seasons old, unlined, faced with goat leather (?) and dyed mink, of Finnish origin. I was looking for a casual, short jacket but have never seen one without a satin lining. You can see the natural lining on the collar.
> 
> Any thoughts on what would be a reasonable price for it? And what should I look for regarding condition and quality?
> 
> It's still pretty hot here so it felt so strange trying it on.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Not sure I would call it 'casual' but if you can make it work and love it, go for it. If you want it lined it will cost about £400 (approx. $530) for a top furrier, less if you supply the material. 

Price-wise I'd expect to pay a bit more for a designer label mink than from a furrier, but you can be sure a furrier made it for a label. You can have it appraised for insurance for an accurate amount of what it would cost to replace.


----------



## Genie27

papertiger said:


> you can be sure a furrier made it for a label


Thanks. papertiger. the care tag says Ciwi Furs, which apparently makes them for Valentino, Fendi etc. It was 3k CAD down from a lot more. The tag also says A Neovison, dyed mink, backs, from Finland.

My main concerns are
1. that the pelts would dry out, due to being unlined. And since the collar shows, I would not be able to line that.
2. the quality, since I'm not buying it from a furrier, or large department store where I can compare other brands or have some semblance of a guarantee.
3. Would I be able to find something in that price range that was similar length, quality, but a more classic cut? I can wait - I have many other coats, but this was an impulse buy, and can still be returned.

I was thinking Casual, in the length, and colour, I guess, and that I would use it in regular rotation for day/work wear. Plus my wardrobe is dressy casual - no jeans, but no suits either.

Some of the gorgeous ones posted in this thread, I don't think I could get regular use as my lifestyle is mostly work, and running around the city - rarely super dressy events.


----------



## ari

Flip88 said:


> Yes, PJ's and mink are not always ideal together but then I am looking to order some mink slippers! Please post pics when you get the chance.



Hahaha! I will it is still quite hot here, and I'll be a way for 2 weeks, when I come back I'll post some pictures.
The mink slippers sound very intriguing ! Please post pictures !


----------



## ari

BBC said:


> Love both of these! The first one is so pretty and feminine, but I think you'll find that you will wear the shorter one more.



Thank you BBC!


----------



## ari

Genie27 said:


> View attachment 3466094
> View attachment 3466095
> View attachment 3466096
> @papertiger and other mink-experts - what do you think of this Valentino mink jacket? It's most likely a couple of seasons old, unlined, faced with goat leather (?) and dyed mink, of Finnish origin. I was looking for a casual, short jacket but have never seen one without a satin lining. You can see the natural lining on the collar.
> 
> Any thoughts on what would be a reasonable price for it? And what should I look for regarding condition and quality?
> 
> It's still pretty hot here so it felt so strange trying it on.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



I can't really give you an advise, but this coat doesn't look very casual to me.


----------



## hermesBB

Genie27 said:


> View attachment 3466094
> View attachment 3466095
> View attachment 3466096
> @papertiger and other mink-experts - what do you think of this Valentino mink jacket? It's most likely a couple of seasons old, unlined, faced with goat leather (?) and dyed mink, of Finnish origin. I was looking for a casual, short jacket but have never seen one without a satin lining. You can see the natural lining on the collar.
> 
> Any thoughts on what would be a reasonable price for it? And what should I look for regarding condition and quality?
> 
> It's still pretty hot here so it felt so strange trying it on.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



I'm no expert. The color is pretty, except there seems to be way too much ruffles for me. JMHO


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> Thanks. papertiger. the care tag says Ciwi Furs, which apparently makes them for Valentino, Fendi etc. It was 3k CAD down from a lot more. The tag also says A Neovison, dyed mink, backs, from Finland.
> 
> My main concerns are
> 1. that the pelts would dry out, due to being unlined. And since the collar shows, I would not be able to line that.
> 2. the quality, since I'm not buying it from a furrier, or large department store where I can compare other brands or have some semblance of a guarantee.
> 3. Would I be able to find something in that price range that was similar length, quality, but a more classic cut? I can wait - I have many other coats, but this was an impulse buy, and can still be returned.
> 
> I was thinking Casual, in the length, and colour, I guess, and that I would use it in regular rotation for day/work wear. Plus my wardrobe is dressy casual - no jeans, but no suits either.
> 
> Some of the gorgeous ones posted in this thread, I don't think I could get regular use as my lifestyle is mostly work, and running around the city - rarely super dressy events.



1. that the pelts would dry out, due to being unlined. And since the collar shows, I would not be able to line that.
_An absence of lining doesn't make it dry out any more than one with. In fact in makes it easier to moisturise it (which is what furriers do to 'recondition').  _
2. the quality, since I'm not buying it from a furrier, or large department store where I can compare other brands or have some semblance of a guarantee.
_That's true, but you can tell if the pelts are soft and fall easily and the fur feels soft and uniform_
3. Would I be able to find something in that price range that was similar length, quality, but a more classic cut? I can wait - I have many other coats, but this was an impulse buy, and can still be returned.
_I'm sure you would. At the end of the day, if you want a shrug-on, classic cut jacket then wait. It's very 'Valentino' though_


----------



## Flip88

Genie27 said:


> View attachment 3466094
> View attachment 3466095
> View attachment 3466096
> @papertiger and other mink-experts - what do you think of this Valentino mink jacket? It's most likely a couple of seasons old, unlined, faced with goat leather (?) and dyed mink, of Finnish origin. I was looking for a casual, short jacket but have never seen one without a satin lining. You can see the natural lining on the collar.
> 
> Any thoughts on what would be a reasonable price for it? And what should I look for regarding condition and quality?
> 
> It's still pretty hot here so it felt so strange trying it on.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I really like this fur. The pelts looks good quality and I also like the colour. I would have thought lining such a fur is pretty inexpensive also, I suppose you could quite easily pop into a furrier for a quote. 

I think the price is very reasonable.


----------



## Genie27

Yes, I do like the cut and colour. It's not so common here. Previously I've tried on more traditionally styled furs in the salons and they've swallowed me up both in size and colour - even a basic stole was made for a much taller, more imposing person. It looked ridiculous on me. 

I'm leaning slightly towards keeping it, but also realize this is coming out of my Birkin fund. So my next question is - mink now or steely-eyed focus on my first (only) B in 2017? 

If you could pick one over the other, would you choose a mink coat over a Birkin?


----------



## Flip88

Genie27 said:


> Yes, I do like the cut and colour. It's not so common here. Previously I've tried on more traditionally styled furs in the salons and they've swallowed me up both in size and colour - even a basic stole was made for a much taller, more imposing person. It looked ridiculous on me.
> 
> I'm leaning slightly towards keeping it, but also realize this is coming out of my Birkin fund. So my next question is - mink now or steely-eyed focus on my first (only) B in 2017?
> 
> If you could pick one over the other, would you choose a mink coat over a Birkin?


I think you might get different answers depending on whether you post this in this thread or a Hermes thread.

Honestly I think it looks really nice. I like the cut and the fit on you. The pelts can only be judged if felt but you seem happy with them.

From past experience I would guess that it might be something you regret if you return. You will find others for certain but this one is very nice.


----------



## purplepoodles

Genie27 said:


> View attachment 3466094
> View attachment 3466095
> View attachment 3466096
> @papertiger and other mink-experts - what do you think of this Valentino mink jacket? It's most likely a couple of seasons old, unlined, faced with goat leather (?) and dyed mink, of Finnish origin. I was looking for a casual, short jacket but have never seen one without a satin lining. You can see the natural lining on the collar.
> 
> Any thoughts on what would be a reasonable price for it? And what should I look for regarding condition and quality?
> 
> It's still pretty hot here so it felt so strange trying it on.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Love it! V high fashion & a beautiful colour. Is there a label that shows on the leather side? Are here hooks or other fasteners that would work on either side? The jacket might be reversable so you could wear the leather side out a different look.


----------



## Genie27

purplepoodles said:


> Love it! V high fashion & a beautiful colour. Is there a label that shows on the leather side? Are here hooks or other fasteners that would work on either side? The jacket might be reversable so you could wear the leather side out a different look.



The tag is only attached at the corners with one stitch, so can be removed. There are large hooks and snap buttons but those work either way. but the seams are taped with natural grosgrain ribbon to match the natural lining. That part might look odd reversed. Will try and report back. It would look nice as a leather jacket with mink collar and ruffle. What a great idea!!


----------



## Genie27

Ok, so I went to the saks fur salon and tried on some minks (and omg sable) - the feel of the saks minks was definitely luxurious and glossy under the store spotlights - the Valentino is soft and silky, but has not been stored properly and might need some care - I think I will have to take it to be checked by an expert cleaner before I decide - that's a lot to pay for something that's not in good condition. 

There was a Yves Solomon bomber style in black (reversible with a hood) that was a marginally higher price to the V. Didn't think I'd like the black, but the iridescence caught the light, and it was quite nice on me, but I don't love it. 

At least I know that if I return the V, I could find something in that price point/length that could work for me. The colour, cut and look of the V are what I find special on me. 

Thanks to all you lovely ladies, sharing all your knowledge and advice, this has been such a fun, educational and non-stressful process - I still haven't decided one way or the other, but I feel pleased, whatever the final outcome. Thank you!!


----------



## Flip88

Genie27 said:


> Ok, so I went to the saks fur salon and tried on some minks (and omg sable) - the feel of the saks minks was definitely luxurious and glossy under the store spotlights - the Valentino is soft and silky, but has not been stored properly and might need some care - I think I will have to take it to be checked by an expert cleaner before I decide - that's a lot to pay for something that's not in good condition.
> 
> There was a Yves Solomon bomber style in black (reversible with a hood) that was a marginally higher price to the V. Didn't think I'd like the black, but the iridescence caught the light, and it was quite nice on me, but I don't love it.
> 
> At least I know that if I return the V, I could find something in that price point/length that could work for me. The colour, cut and look of the V are what I find special on me.
> 
> Thanks to all you lovely ladies, sharing all your knowledge and advice, this has been such a fun, educational and non-stressful process - I still haven't decided one way or the other, but I feel pleased, whatever the final outcome. Thank you!!


... and good luck.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Genie27 said:


> View attachment 3466094
> View attachment 3466095
> View attachment 3466096
> @papertiger and other mink-experts - what do you think of this Valentino mink jacket? It's most likely a couple of seasons old, unlined, faced with goat leather (?) and dyed mink, of Finnish origin. I was looking for a casual, short jacket but have never seen one without a satin lining. You can see the natural lining on the collar.
> 
> Any thoughts on what would be a reasonable price for it? And what should I look for regarding condition and quality?
> 
> It's still pretty hot here so it felt so strange trying it on.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I don't fall into the catagory of 'mink expert' but I know one thing - I love that fur! I think it really suits you as well.


----------



## Genie27

I showed it to the SA at the fur salon/storage last night after we talked about storage and I tried on a few different coats. Right off the bat, the expression on her face told me the outside was good, and she said the pelts were supple and not dried out. Then we talked about the price and provenance, and she seemed to think I got a *very* good deal. Her only concern was that the lack of lining would make it deteriorate faster, but suggested I show it to the salon manager for a second opinion.

Keeping it would send me to Ban Island till next January. I am well stocked up on essentials and luxuries, but the thought that I may not be able to splurge on something if I see it gives me slight pause. TBH, I have lots of nice clothes, and shoes and accessories. There are only a couple of big ticket items on my wish list that I am saving up for, so I don't think it would be too great a hardship - I went on a six month shopping moratorium to get my H fix this summer, so I know it can be done.

My last test is to wear it around my place for a couple of hours to see if I'm allergic. Oo


----------



## Flip88

Genie27 said:


> I showed it to the SA at the fur salon/storage last night after we talked about storage and I tried on a few different coats. Right off the bat, the expression on her face told me the outside was good, and she said the pelts were supple and not dried out. Then we talked about the price and provenance, and she seemed to think I got a *very* good deal. Her only concern was that the lack of lining would make it deteriorate faster, but suggested I show it to the salon manager for a second opinion.
> 
> Keeping it would send me to Ban Island till next January. I am well stocked up on essentials and luxuries, but the thought that I may not be able to splurge on something if I see it gives me slight pause. TBH, I have lots of nice clothes, and shoes and accessories. There are only a couple of big ticket items on my wish list that I am saving up for, so I don't think it would be too great a hardship - I went on a six month shopping moratorium to get my H fix this summer, so I know it can be done.
> 
> My last test is to wear it around my place for a couple of hours to see if I'm allergic. Oo


It's lovely and I am sure it will be fine. It's really important to thoroughly consider a bit purchase it but honestly, I think you have done that. I'd just relax and enjoy your beautiful fur.


----------



## Genie27

Thanks @Flip88 - I got great advice here and really enjoyed doing all my hands on research. I know it it sounds like I'm stressing about it, but it's actually how my mind works, and I actually enjoy the whole process, because it leads me to a place of no regrets, whichever way I end up. 

BTW, when I showed it to the master furrier last night, as soon as he stroked the fur his eyes lit up. He ran his hand over it, checked the inside, and said it was an excellent piece, with a good colour and that they would sell it for over 2x what I paid. We had a lovely chat about furs in general, he told me how to care for it, what to avoid etc. There is something so delightful and rewarding about sharing an experience with someone who loves what they do.


----------



## Flip88

Genie27 said:


> Thanks @Flip88 - I got great advice here and really enjoyed doing all my hands on research. I know it it sounds like I'm stressing about it, but it's actually how my mind works, and I actually enjoy the whole process, because it leads me to a place of no regrets, whichever way I end up.
> 
> BTW, when I showed it to the master furrier last night, as soon as he stroked the fur his eyes lit up. He ran his hand over it, checked the inside, and said it was an excellent piece, with a good colour and that they would sell it for over 2x what I paid. We had a lovely chat about furs in general, he told me how to care for it, what to avoid etc. There is something so delightful and rewarding about sharing an experience with someone who loves what they do.


Absolutely!  Any tips you were given I am sure would be well received on here [emoji9]


----------



## Prada_Princess

Genie27 said:


> I showed it to the SA at the fur salon/storage last night after we talked about storage and I tried on a few different coats. Right off the bat, the expression on her face told me the outside was good, and she said the pelts were supple and not dried out. Then we talked about the price and provenance, and she seemed to think I got a *very* good deal. Her only concern was that the lack of lining would make it deteriorate faster, but suggested I show it to the salon manager for a second opinion.
> 
> Keeping it would send me to Ban Island till next January. I am well stocked up on essentials and luxuries, but the thought that I may not be able to splurge on something if I see it gives me slight pause. TBH, I have lots of nice clothes, and shoes and accessories. There are only a couple of big ticket items on my wish list that I am saving up for, so I don't think it would be too great a hardship - I went on a six month shopping moratorium to get my H fix this summer, so I know it can be done.
> 
> My last test is to wear it around my place for a couple of hours to see if I'm allergic. Oo


A facial expression speaks a thousand words. Congratulations!


----------



## Prada_Princess

A Dior mink worn by @patxotic


----------



## Flip88

Prada_Princess said:


> View attachment 3488691
> View attachment 3488692
> 
> 
> A Dior mink worn by @patxotic


And the [emoji162]. She oozes style.


----------



## Perfect Day

Prada_Princess said:


> View attachment 3488691
> View attachment 3488692
> 
> 
> A Dior mink worn by @patxotic


What she has is truly beautiful but again isn't the photo too much of 'look what I own' ??


----------



## hermesBB

Perfect Day said:


> What she has is truly beautiful but again isn't the photo too much of 'look what I own' ??



All these photos and ours have a little bit of that, aren't they? [emoji851]


----------



## ari

Time for mink, the first outing of the jacket [emoji3]


----------



## Prada_Princess

ari said:


> View attachment 3506316
> 
> Time for mink, the first outing of the jacket [emoji3]


Beautiful jacket and beautifully worn.


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> View attachment 3506316
> 
> Time for mink, the first outing of the jacket [emoji3]


Does your DH like it better now?  It is so nice and works over a jacket so well.


----------



## Flip88

ari said:


> View attachment 3506316
> 
> Time for mink, the first outing of the jacket [emoji3]


Ari .... this is perfect. Honestly - you look so stylish.  Have a lovely and toasty warm winter!


----------



## Ginger Tea

ari said:


> View attachment 3506316
> 
> Time for mink, the first outing of the jacket [emoji3]



Love your boots.


----------



## ari

Prada_Princess said:


> Beautiful jacket and beautifully worn.


Thank you Prada_Princess!!


gracekelly said:


> Does your DH like it better now?  It is so nice and works over a jacket so well.


Thank you GraceKelly! Ahaha, I asked him in the evening, he saw me in the morning when I was leaving for work, he said: " I didn't see it, saw that the skirt is shorter[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] and was looking at your legs. Men! He had a problem with the boots too,  as they are not very elegant, according to him. 


Flip88 said:


> Ari .... this is perfect. Honestly - you look so stylish.  Have a lovely and toasty warm winter!


Thank you Flip! Great compliment 



Ginger Tea said:


> Love your boots.


Thank you Ginger Tea!


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> Thank you Prada_Princess!!
> 
> Thank you GraceKelly! Ahaha, I asked him in the evening, he saw me in the morning when I was leaving for work, he said: " I didn't see it, saw that the skirt is shorter[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] and was looking at your legs. Men! He had a problem with the boots too,  as they are not very elegant, according to him.
> 
> Thank you Flip! Great compliment
> 
> 
> Thank you Ginger Tea!


He belongs to the International Husband's Who See Nothing Club. I'll tell my DH to wave at him at the next meeting.   I think the way you put it together with the boots was very fresh looking.  He just is not used to seeing new looks and needs some time to come around.


----------



## Flip88

gracekelly said:


> He belongs to the International Husband's Who See Nothing Club. I'll tell my DH to wave at him at the next meeting.   I think the way you put it together with the boots was very fresh looking.  He just is not used to seeing new looks and needs some time to come around.


You crack me up [emoji16]. I loved the outfit actually.


----------



## Perfect Day

ari said:


> View attachment 3506316
> 
> Time for mink, the first outing of the jacket [emoji3]


Love the look Ari. Obviously your mink is completely gorgeous - nobody could dispute that. Love the boots too! This look suits you completely.


----------



## ari

gracekelly said:


> He belongs to the International Husband's Who See Nothing Club. I'll tell my DH to wave at him at the next meeting.   I think the way you put it together with the boots was very fresh looking.  He just is not used to seeing new looks and needs some time to come around.


this is so funny, but true! "where is the sugar?" and the sugar is in front of him!?!


Perfect Day said:


> Love the look Ari. Obviously your mink is completely gorgeous - nobody could dispute that. Love the boots too! This look suits you completely.


thank you Perfect Day!


----------



## ari

I was playing with my coat, tried this look, I'm not sure where and when I'll wear it but


----------



## hermesBB

ari said:


> I was playing with my coat, tried this look, I'm not sure where and when I'll wear it but



Ari, the color is just gorgeous, goes with everything!!!


----------



## Perfect Day

ari said:


> I was playing with my coat, tried this look, I'm not sure where and when I'll wear it but


I really like it Ari. It works so well and the colours compliment each other.


----------



## Flip88

ari said:


> I was playing with my coat, tried this look, I'm not sure where and when I'll wear it but


What a lovely look. I think you have discovered something special. Your mink looks of exceptional quality. How lovely.


----------



## ari

hermesBB said:


> Ari, the color is just gorgeous, goes with everything!!!


Thank you HermesBB! It still not fur weather, but I'm getting ready[emoji12] right now I feel huge, but when is colder it might feel more appropriate. 


Perfect Day said:


> I really like it Ari. It works so well and the colours compliment each other.


Thank you Perfect Day! I love the color too! 


Flip88 said:


> What a lovely look. I think you have discovered something special. Your mink looks of exceptional quality. How lovely.


Thank you Flip, I have to find ways to make it more casual, any suggestions?


----------



## Flip88

ari said:


> Thank you HermesBB! It still not fur weather, but I'm getting ready[emoji12] right now I feel huge, but when is colder it might feel more appropriate.
> 
> Thank you Perfect Day! I love the color too!
> 
> Thank you Flip, I have to find ways to make it more casual, any suggestions?


Tough one. The style does lend itself to being less casual. Have you tried it with some cropped jeans / trousers? I am not sure.


----------



## ari

Flip88 said:


> Tough one. The style does lend itself to being less casual. Have you tried it with some cropped jeans / trousers? I am not sure.



Thank you Flip! I'll try it with leather leggings and biker boots. 
You guys were to predict that the short one is much more wearable and I'll use it more
Tonight going out for drinks


This jacket could be mistaken for fake fur, which is useful [emoji12]
The wide  collar annoys me a bit, I wonder should I remove it.


----------



## Flip88

ari said:


> Thank you Flip! I'll try it with leather leggings and biker boots.
> You guys were to predict that the short one is much more wearable and I'll use it more
> Tonight going out for drinks
> View attachment 3520279
> 
> This jacket could be mistaken for fake fur, which is useful [emoji12]
> The wide  collar annoys me a bit, I wonder should I remove it.


I really like the collar. I think this looks really good actually. It makes me laugh when fur is mistaken for faux - those that know fashion just know. Those that don't like fur cannot tell.


----------



## Perfect Day

ari said:


> Thank you Flip! I'll try it with leather leggings and biker boots.
> You guys were to predict that the short one is much more wearable and I'll use it more
> Tonight going out for drinks
> View attachment 3520279
> 
> This jacket could be mistaken for fake fur, which is useful [emoji12]
> The wide  collar annoys me a bit, I wonder should I remove it.


Beautiful. This is seriously beautiful Ari. Did you get many compliments? I bet you did!!!


----------



## Prada_Princess

ari said:


> I was playing with my coat, tried this look, I'm not sure where and when I'll wear it but


Worn this way the mink is perfect. Not really sure how you make this fur more dress down.


ari said:


> Thank you Flip! I'll try it with leather leggings and biker boots.
> You guys were to predict that the short one is much more wearable and I'll use it more
> Tonight going out for drinks
> View attachment 3520279
> 
> This jacket could be mistaken for fake fur, which is useful [emoji12]
> The wide  collar annoys me a bit, I wonder should I remove it.


This is lovely Ari. It really works - love the leggings - where are they from?


----------



## ari

Flip88 said:


> I really like the collar. I think this looks really good actually. It makes me laugh when fur is mistaken for faux - those that know fashion just know. Those that don't like fur cannot tell.


Thank you Flip!


Perfect Day said:


> Beautiful. This is seriously beautiful Ari. Did you get many compliments? I bet you did!!!


[emoji23] thank you! Perfect day, no DH stands by carefully [emoji28][emoji28]


Prada_Princess said:


> Worn this way the mink is perfect. Not really sure how you make this fur more dress down.
> 
> This is lovely Ari. It really works - love the leggings - where are they from?



Thank you Prada Princess! These are actually Chanel jeans.


----------



## snibor

I guess I like sheared. This is a great everyday coat.  I love the died piping detail.

Next is my oldest. Full length mink with fox collar. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Perfect Day

snibor said:


> I guess I like sheared. This is a great everyday coat.  I love the died piping detail.
> 
> Next is my oldest. Full length mink with fox collar. Thanks for letting me share!


I really like both! I just prefer fur to look like fur so I lean towards the second coat - the fox trim is just lovely. That said - both are gorgeous. Do you find sheared as warm as normal mink?


----------



## snibor

Perfect Day said:


> I really like both! I just prefer fur to look like fur so I lean towards the second coat - the fox trim is just lovely. That said - both are gorgeous. Do you find sheared as warm as normal mink?



Good question. I'm not sure. These are only 2 minks I have. I do have a beaver and fox trim coat that seems warmer and heavier. I didn't post since this is mink thread. It's in between the lengths of these 2 coats I did post.   I also posted a little sable in sable thread. 

This year I'm determined to rotate more often and wear the older ones too. 

Thanks for your comment!


----------



## Genie27

Didn't quite make it outdoors wearing this today as it was snowing, but I did try it on...I really like the color.


----------



## Perfect Day

Genie27 said:


> Didn't quite make it outdoors wearing this today as it was snowing, but I did try it on...I really like the color.


Lovely outfit and I love the fact you 'didn't quite make it outdoors' - I often feel like that!


----------



## papertiger

snibor said:


> I guess I like sheared. This is a great everyday coat.  I love the died piping detail.
> 
> Next is my oldest. Full length mink with fox collar. Thanks for letting me share!



Both look very good on you, I find the shorter minks get more wear whatever resolutions I make (and I am admiring the _wonderful_ colour of your walls too )


----------



## snibor

papertiger said:


> Both look very good on you, I find the shorter minks get more wear whatever resolutions I make (and I am admiring the _wonderful_ colour of your walls too )



Thank you!  I agree on shorter minks getting more use.  It's just easier for everyday.


----------



## ari

Just a mink collar today [emoji3]


----------



## Prada_Princess

ari said:


> View attachment 3531377
> 
> Just a mink collar today [emoji3]


Lovely Ari. Love the colours.


----------



## Flip88

ari said:


> View attachment 3531377
> 
> Just a mink collar today [emoji3]


Perfect Ari. Coat envy!


Genie27 said:


> Didn't quite make it outdoors wearing this today as it was snowing, but I did try it on...I really like the color.


Love the color Genie27 - what a lovely outfit.  Hope you made it outside to show the world. 


snibor said:


> I guess I like sheared. This is a great everyday coat.  I love the died piping detail.
> 
> Next is my oldest. Full length mink with fox collar. Thanks for letting me share!


Again Snibor - fur envy x 2.


----------



## hermesBB

ari said:


> View attachment 3531377
> 
> Just a mink collar today [emoji3]



Lovely rosy pink Ari!


----------



## ari

Prada_Princess said:


> Lovely Ari. Love the colours.


Prada_Princess, thank you!


Flip88 said:


> Perfect Ari. Coat envy!
> 
> Love the color Genie27 - what a lovely outfit.  Hope you made it outside to show the world.
> 
> Again Snibor - fur envy x 2.


Thank you Flip!


hermesBB said:


> Lovely rosy pink Ari!


Thank you HermesBB!
It is cold and snow [emoji300]️ is coming


----------



## ari

snibor said:


> I guess I like sheared. This is a great everyday coat.  I love the died piping detail.
> 
> Next is my oldest. Full length mink with fox collar. Thanks for letting me share!


snibor, I also prefer sheared mink, it's not that voluminous and lighter. I also feel much better in shorter coat, the long one looks to me a bit cheesy, in a way, especially my silver one.


Genie27 said:


> Didn't quite make it outdoors wearing this today as it was snowing, but I did try it on...I really like the color.



Love the color and the quality of your mink Genie!


----------



## Flip88

ari said:


> Prada_Princess, thank you!
> 
> Thank you Flip!
> 
> Thank you HermesBB!
> It is cold and snow [emoji300]️ is coming
> View attachment 3532976


I bet you have been waiting for cold weather for ages given that coat !!


----------



## ari

Flip88 said:


> I bet you have been waiting for cold weather for ages given that coat !!


Hahaha! no, not really, I'd rather be somewhere sunny and warm.


----------



## periogirl28

It's getting cold this week.


----------



## ari

periogirl28 said:


> It's getting cold this week.
> 
> View attachment 3534029



Periodgirl, great look with the trainers!


----------



## periogirl28

ari said:


> Periodgirl, great look with the trainers!


Thank you dear Ari!


----------



## snibor

periogirl28 said:


> It's getting cold this week.
> 
> View attachment 3534029



Gorgeous!


----------



## periogirl28

snibor said:


> Gorgeous!



Many thanks!


----------



## Genie27

Do you avoid rainy days with your fur? I want to wear mine but don't want to ruin it.


----------



## snibor

Genie27 said:


> Do you avoid rainy days with your fur? I want to wear mine but don't want to ruin it.



Yes I do.  Raining today so no fur


----------



## periogirl28

Genie27 said:


> Do you avoid rainy days with your fur? I want to wear mine but don't want to ruin it.


Yes I do avoid rain too.


----------



## Flip88

periogirl28 said:


> It's getting cold this week.
> 
> View attachment 3534029


Gorgeous look!


----------



## periogirl28

Flip88 said:


> Gorgeous look!


Thank you!


----------



## Perfect Day

ari said:


> Prada_Princess, thank you!
> 
> Thank you Flip!
> 
> Thank you HermesBB!
> It is cold and snow [emoji300]️ is coming
> View attachment 3532976


Gorgeous!


periogirl28 said:


> It's getting cold this week.
> 
> View attachment 3534029


Beautiful - this is my favourite colour of mink.


----------



## periogirl28

Perfect Day said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> Beautiful - this is my favourite colour of mink.


Thank you! Keep warm!


----------



## papertiger

Beautiful ari

Love the boots with it too. Do you mind me asking where they're from, are they Chanel AW?




ari said:


> Prada_Princess, thank you!
> 
> Thank you Flip!
> 
> Thank you HermesBB!
> It is cold and snow [emoji300]️ is coming
> View attachment 3532976


ari


----------



## ari

papertiger said:


> Beautiful ari
> 
> Love the boots with it too. Do you mind me asking where they're from, are they Chanel AW?
> 
> 
> 
> ari



papertiger, thank you, yes they are Chanel pre fall. You can see them at Chanel.com
	

		
			
		

		
	



They were sold out, I found them in Geneva.
There was a flat version too!


From another TPF er.


----------



## Perfect Day

ari said:


> papertiger, thank you, yes they are Chanel pre fall. You can see them at Chanel.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3538262
> 
> They were sold out, I found them in Geneva.
> There was a flat version too!
> View attachment 3538263
> 
> From another TPF er.


How lovely, great find.


----------



## papertiger

ari said:


> papertiger, thank you, yes they are Chanel pre fall. You can see them at Chanel.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3538262
> 
> They were sold out, I found them in Geneva.
> There was a flat version too!
> View attachment 3538263
> 
> From another TPF er.



Ah yes, I'm too late on the scene, apparently they're long gone...  I shall have to be content to admire them on you instead X


----------



## Genie27

Baby's first outing...the coat is very warm so I only wore a short sleeved T shirt and I had difficulty leaving it on indoors. But perfectly toasty outdoors. I think a mid-thigh or knee length would be so perfect for the city, because the section between the base of the coat and top of boot was a bit chilled. I did pick up some heat-tech tights from uniqlo so I think that will help. 

It feels so luxurious. I had to hand carry my bag, and need to find a better option as it's a bit fussy. I'm considering carrying a small handbag, and pack a folding tote for all the accessories that I will take off indoors. I didn't realize how much I shoulder-carry. 

The jypsiere looks a bit silly worn cross body under the coat and the C mini flap holds almost nothing. I have a couple more options to try.


----------



## nicole0612

Genie27 said:


> Baby's first outing...the coat is very warm so I only wore a short sleeved T shirt and I had difficulty leaving it on indoors. But perfectly toasty outdoors. I think a mid-thigh or knee length would be so perfect for the city, because the section between the base of the coat and top of boot was a bit chilled. I did pick up some heat-tech tights from uniqlo so I think that will help.
> 
> It feels so luxurious. I had to hand carry my bag, and need to find a better option as it's a bit fussy. I'm considering carrying a small handbag, and pack a folding tote for all the accessories that I will take off indoors. I didn't realize how much I shoulder-carry.
> 
> The jypsiere looks a bit silly worn cross body under the coat and the C mini flap holds almost nothing. I have a couple more options to try.



This looks so pretty!


----------



## snibor

Genie27 said:


> Baby's first outing...the coat is very warm so I only wore a short sleeved T shirt and I had difficulty leaving it on indoors. But perfectly toasty outdoors. I think a mid-thigh or knee length would be so perfect for the city, because the section between the base of the coat and top of boot was a bit chilled. I did pick up some heat-tech tights from uniqlo so I think that will help.
> 
> It feels so luxurious. I had to hand carry my bag, and need to find a better option as it's a bit fussy. I'm considering carrying a small handbag, and pack a folding tote for all the accessories that I will take off indoors. I didn't realize how much I shoulder-carry.
> 
> The jypsiere looks a bit silly worn cross body under the coat and the C mini flap holds almost nothing. I have a couple more options to try.



Luv!


----------



## Flip88

Genie27 said:


> Baby's first outing...the coat is very warm so I only wore a short sleeved T shirt and I had difficulty leaving it on indoors. But perfectly toasty outdoors. I think a mid-thigh or knee length would be so perfect for the city, because the section between the base of the coat and top of boot was a bit chilled. I did pick up some heat-tech tights from uniqlo so I think that will help.
> 
> It feels so luxurious. I had to hand carry my bag, and need to find a better option as it's a bit fussy. I'm considering carrying a small handbag, and pack a folding tote for all the accessories that I will take off indoors. I didn't realize how much I shoulder-carry.
> 
> The jypsiere looks a bit silly worn cross body under the coat and the C mini flap holds almost nothing. I have a couple more options to try.


It looks amazing Genie27.  Glad it kept you warm.


----------



## hermesBB

periogirl28 said:


> It's getting cold this week.
> 
> View attachment 3534029



This is such a lovely coat!


----------



## periogirl28

hermesBB said:


> This is such a lovely coat!


Thank you!


----------



## Prada_Princess

ari said:


> Prada_Princess, thank you!
> 
> Thank you Flip!
> 
> Thank you HermesBB!
> It is cold and snow [emoji300]️ is coming
> View attachment 3532976


Gorgeous! 


periogirl28 said:


> It's getting cold this week.
> 
> View attachment 3534029


Stunning Periodgirl28 [emoji7]


ari said:


> Hahaha! no, not really, I'd rather be somewhere sunny and warm.


You little liar! Ha ha. If you do get to go somewhere warm send me the fur!! [emoji105]


Genie27 said:


> Baby's first outing...the coat is very warm so I only wore a short sleeved T shirt and I had difficulty leaving it on indoors. But perfectly toasty outdoors. I think a mid-thigh or knee length would be so perfect for the city, because the section between the base of the coat and top of boot was a bit chilled. I did pick up some heat-tech tights from uniqlo so I think that will help.
> 
> It feels so luxurious. I had to hand carry my bag, and need to find a better option as it's a bit fussy. I'm considering carrying a small handbag, and pack a folding tote for all the accessories that I will take off indoors. I didn't realize how much I shoulder-carry.
> 
> The jypsiere looks a bit silly worn cross body under the coat and the C mini flap holds almost nothing. I have a couple more options to try.


Absolutely gorgeous Genie27 - it looks really nice. Hope you had a great first outing!!


----------



## ari

My new K with my mink , I actually started loving this coat more


The short one has been reshaped, and I'll take it today from the Furrier, will post pictures tomorrow. I reduced the size of the collar and made it slightly longer, I hated that golf of my behind was out in the cold [emoji28][emoji38]


----------



## Prada_Princess

ari said:


> My new K with my mink , I actually started loving this coat more
> View attachment 3542567
> 
> The short one has been reshaped, and I'll take it today from the Furrier, will post pictures tomorrow. I reduced the size of the collar and made it slightly longer, I hated that golf of my behind was out in the cold [emoji28][emoji38]


It's gorgeous and good luck with the shorter one.


----------



## karolinec1

Genie27 said:


> Do you avoid rainy days with your fur? I want to wear mine but don't want to ruin it.



I absolutely avoid heavy downpours, but getting caught suddenly in light rain isn't cause for panic.  As my furrier used to said, "Relax!  Do you see animals getting damaged in the rain?"  Just remember to towel/shake it dry, and let it dry naturally.  NO HEAT!!!


----------



## ari

Prada_Princess said:


> It's gorgeous and good luck with the shorter one.



Thank you Prada_Princess! 
Here is the short one, now is longer by 15 cm. The collar is smaller, I like it much better [emoji7]


----------



## Prada_Princess

ari said:


> Thank you Prada_Princess!
> Here is the short one, now is longer by 15 cm. The collar is smaller, I like it much better [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3544618


It's perfect. I agree re the collar - it looks better.


----------



## Genie27

nicole0612 said:


> This looks so pretty!





snibor said:


> Luv!





Flip88 said:


> It looks amazing Genie27.  Glad it kept you warm.





Prada_Princess said:


> Absolutely gorgeous Genie27 - it looks really nice. Hope you had a great first outing



Thank you all for the compliments and the great advice when I was buying it.


----------



## Genie27

ari said:


> Thank you Prada_Princess!
> Here is the short one, now is longer by 15 cm. The collar is smaller, I like it much better [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3544618


This is lovely now, Ari! I think it will be so useful in this length and fit. Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## snibor

Need to ask my fur fashionistas opinion.  Fur (mink) poncho. Yes or no?


----------



## Genie27

snibor said:


> Need to ask my fur fashionistas opinion.  Fur (mink) poncho. Yes or no?


Any pics? I can see a fur trimmed poncho but worry about it going out of style in a couple of years. A fur cape might be dramatic/interesting. 

I will admit to liking short poncho style or shawl/wraps as my neck/shoulders get cold but my arms and torso get hot in sweaters. I'm building a collection of shawls and scarves in a variety of fabrics.


----------



## snibor

Genie27 said:


> Any pics? I can see a fur trimmed poncho but worry about it going out of style in a couple of years. A fur cape might be dramatic/interesting.
> 
> I will admit to liking short poncho style or shawl/wraps as my neck/shoulders get cold but my arms and torso get hot in sweaters. I'm building a collection of shawls and scarves in a variety of fabrics.



I've just been looking around and was on the fence about it. Was thinking brownish color mink (I see myself wearing with boots) but would I really wear it?  Hadn't thought about it going out of style.  That's a consideration.  

Maybe fur trimmed rather than all fur hmm.


----------



## papertiger

snibor said:


> I've just been looking around and was on the fence about it. Was thinking brownish color mink (I see myself wearing with boots) but would I really wear it?  Hadn't thought about it going out of style.  That's a consideration.
> 
> Maybe fur trimmed rather than all fur hmm.



Ponchos go in and out of fashion but I love the idea. Personally, I'd keep and wear it whatever the trend. I think it could be very versatile. You can even wear a mink poncho inside (I have a knitted mink cardigan) or over a jacket (like I do with my mink shawls and shrugs).   I think mahogany colour will work beautifully.


----------



## snibor

papertiger said:


> Ponchos go in and out of fashion but I love the idea. Personally, I'd keep and wear it whatever the trend. I think it could be very versatile. You can even wear a mink poncho inside (I have a knitted mink cardigan) or over a jacket (like I do with my mink shawls and shrugs).   I think mahogany colour will work beautifully.



Knitted mink cardigan sounds gorgeous!


----------



## papertiger

snibor said:


> Knitted mink cardigan sounds gorgeous!



It was fairly inexpensive as mink goes but it comes in handy


----------



## Perfect Day

Genie27 said:


> Baby's first outing...the coat is very warm so I only wore a short sleeved T shirt and I had difficulty leaving it on indoors. But perfectly toasty outdoors. I think a mid-thigh or knee length would be so perfect for the city, because the section between the base of the coat and top of boot was a bit chilled. I did pick up some heat-tech tights from uniqlo so I think that will help.
> 
> It feels so luxurious. I had to hand carry my bag, and need to find a better option as it's a bit fussy. I'm considering carrying a small handbag, and pack a folding tote for all the accessories that I will take off indoors. I didn't realize how much I shoulder-carry.
> 
> The jypsiere looks a bit silly worn cross body under the coat and the C mini flap holds almost nothing. I have a couple more options to try.


Lovely!! Mink is too warm often yes I agree. 


ari said:


> My new K with my mink , I actually started loving this coat more
> View attachment 3542567
> 
> The short one has been reshaped, and I'll take it today from the Furrier, will post pictures tomorrow. I reduced the size of the collar and made it slightly longer, I hated that golf of my behind was out in the cold [emoji28][emoji38]


Perfection Ari.


----------



## Genie27

Omg, I love this jacket with the boots. I think I received about a dozen compliments today, including one from a woman walking behind me on the street.


----------



## snibor

Genie27 said:


> Omg, I love this jacket with the boots. I think I received about a dozen compliments today, including one from a woman walking behind me on the street.



Looking fantastic!


----------



## V0N1B2

Genie27 said:


> Omg, I love this jacket with the boots. I think I received about a dozen compliments today, including one from a woman walking behind me on the street.


I'm glad to hear you got compliments on your outfit. I am always so worried that I'm going to run into the anti-fur brigade when I want to wear mine. It is WINTER here right now and the perfect time for gorgeous furs. I need to not be bothered by a select group of overzealous nutters and just enjoy my few pieces. Still, my closest friends (except one) turn their noses up at anything fur. It takes the joy out of it for me.
Keep the pics coming, I enjoy looking at all of them.


----------



## snibor

V0N1B2 said:


> I'm glad to hear you got compliments on your outfit. I am always so worried that I'm going to run into the anti-fur brigade when I want to wear mine. It is WINTER here right now and the perfect time for gorgeous furs. I need to not be bothered by a select group of overzealous nutters and just enjoy my few pieces. Still, my closest friends (except one) turn their noses up at anything fur. It takes the joy out of it for me.
> Keep the pics coming, I enjoy looking at all of them.



You know I have never had anyone bother me about fur. I wear it all winter long. Perhaps with all the faux fur available people are unsure what's real?  Not sure.  
I agree.  Enjoy your furs!


----------



## Genie27

That's too bad that your friends have that reaction, V0N. 

I've never seen anyone get harassed for wearing fur where I am. I'm sure it happens but I guess when it's cold enough, people understand the need for warmth. I do have a few friends that I would wear wool if I were meeting them, but I see fur being worn almost daily. 

There is also a *ton* of fun fur in stores right now. Just tell them it's faux. 

Speaking of *Winter* - I recall a business trip to Houston one September and the temperature dropped a wee bit to what I consider light- sweater weather and the lovely Texan woman in the elevator commented that she wished she had worn her fur that day.


----------



## Perfect Day

Genie27 said:


> Omg, I love this jacket with the boots. I think I received about a dozen compliments today, including one from a woman walking behind me on the street.


Ots gorgeous, I bet she gave you a wolf whistle [emoji38]. The anti fur people are just ignorant idiots amd are generally few and far between now. I have never had any issues in London.


----------



## chicinthecity777

I have a question for you fabulous ladies! Have you ever used a brooch with your mink coats? Or is that a big no no?


----------



## snibor

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I have a question for you fabulous ladies! Have you ever used a brooch with your mink coats? Or is that a big no no?



I definitely would not. Anyone else have opinion?


----------



## Perfect Day

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I have a question for you fabulous ladies! Have you ever used a brooch with your mink coats? Or is that a big no no?


I don't see why not as long as it doesn't damage the fur.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Perfect Day said:


> I don't see why not as long as it doesn't damage the fur.


Thanks for your reply. My problem is I don't see how I can wear the pin without damage the fur.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Anybody else wish to chime in?


----------



## billysmom

Any time you pierce the pelts they will weaken.  Not so much of an issue on lapels, except that multiple piercings will add up.  Makers of classic costume jewelry in the 30's - 60's used to make "fur clips".  These have monster tines that go through the pelts with no back-of-the-pin bar to secure them.


----------



## Flip88

ari said:


> My new K with my mink , I actually started loving this coat more
> View attachment 3542567
> 
> The short one has been reshaped, and I'll take it today from the Furrier, will post pictures tomorrow. I reduced the size of the collar and made it slightly longer, I hated that golf of my behind was out in the cold [emoji28][emoji38]


Lovely Ari. Your mink looks so warm!


ari said:


> Thank you Prada_Princess!
> Here is the short one, now is longer by 15 cm. The collar is smaller, I like it much better [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3544618


Beautiful again Ari!! You are on a fur roll!! 


Genie27 said:


> Omg, I love this jacket with the boots. I think I received about a dozen compliments today, including one from a woman walking behind me on the street.


Make it a dozen and one (that's a bakers dozen I think??), it's gorgeous.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Genie27 said:


> Omg, I love this jacket with the boots. I think I received about a dozen compliments today, including one from a woman walking behind me on the street.


Beautiful and I can see why the complimenteers have made themselves known. 


xiangxiang0731 said:


> I have a question for you fabulous ladies! Have you ever used a brooch with your mink coats? Or is that a big no no?


For me a no no.


----------



## periogirl28

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I have a question for you fabulous ladies! Have you ever used a brooch with your mink coats? Or is that a big no no?



I would not and just could not pierce my furs with a brooch.


----------



## snibor

This is my it's really cold let me look like a bear coat!  Actually I believe this one is beaver with fox cuffs and it has a hood with fox trim. Even though not mink didn't want to start new thread. I can't wait for summer!


----------



## chicinthecity777

billysmom said:


> Any time you pierce the pelts they will weaken.  Not so much of an issue on lapels, except that multiple piercings will add up.  Makers of classic costume jewelry in the 30's - 60's used to make "fur clips".  These have monster tines that go through the pelts with no back-of-the-pin bar to secure them.





periogirl28 said:


> I would not and just could not pierce my furs with a brooch.





Prada_Princess said:


> For me a no no.


Thank you for your thoughts! I will not do it.


----------



## periogirl28

snibor said:


> This is my it's really cold let me look like a bear coat!  Actually I believe this one is beaver with fox cuffs and it has a hood with fox trim. Even though not mink didn't want to start new thread. I can't wait for summer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3553741



It looks warm and as long as you are toasty, it's all good. I think it fits you well and looks great, some huge sables or minks can really look overpowering.


----------



## Prada_Princess

snibor said:


> This is my it's really cold let me look like a bear coat!  Actually I believe this one is beaver with fox cuffs and it has a hood with fox trim. Even though not mink didn't want to start new thread. I can't wait for summer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3553741


It looks very toasty indeed. I haven't worn beaver but I hear it can be heavy. Love the silverfox trimming.


----------



## snibor

Prada_Princess said:


> It looks very toasty indeed. I haven't worn beaver but I hear it can be heavy. Love the silverfox trimming.



Thanks!  It feels warmer than mink and yes i think it's a bit heavier than mink.


----------



## snibor

Just saw these ferragamo sneakers with mink on saks site. No I did not buy. 

Merry Christmas and Happy Chanukah.  Wishing you all peace and good health.


----------



## Prada_Princess

snibor said:


> Just saw these ferragamo sneakers with mink on saks site. No I did not buy.
> 
> Merry Christmas and Happy Chanukah.  Wishing you all peace and good health.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3555294
> 
> View attachment 3555295


I don't get these tbh.


----------



## hermesBB

Prada_Princess said:


> I don't get these tbh.



Neither do I.


----------



## Genie27

Christmas Mink...


----------



## snibor

Genie27 said:


> Christmas Mink...



Absolutely stunning!


----------



## twin-fun

Genie27 said:


> Christmas Mink...


Gorgeous! Love how drapey it looks.


----------



## hermesBB

Genie27 said:


> Christmas Mink...



cute outfit!


----------



## Flip88

Genie27 said:


> Christmas Mink...


Stunning, I am desperate for a decent quality red skirt!!


----------



## Genie27

Flip88 said:


> Stunning, I am desperate for a decent quality red skirt!!


It's actually the moschino dress I posted in the shifts, sheaths and wraps thread.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Genie27 said:


> Christmas Mink...


I am so late but Happy Christmas!! Your red dress looks perfect for you and your outfit. As for that mink ..... a perfect way to complete this.


----------



## Perfect Day

snibor said:


> Just saw these ferragamo sneakers with mink on saks site. No I did not buy.
> 
> Merry Christmas and Happy Chanukah.  Wishing you all peace and good health.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3555294
> 
> View attachment 3555295


I don't see it. As much as I love fur ...


Genie27 said:


> Christmas Mink...


I am late to reply but WOW - gorgeous Christmas mink !


----------



## Perfect Day

lilly e violetta mink in my favourite colour, assuming this is blue iris.  Worn by a celebrity from a UK show 'Made in Chelsea'.


----------



## Rephined

Anna Wintour in a beautiful knee length 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 cross mink.


----------



## chicinthecity777

I have another question on your fur savvy ladies, do you travel with your fur? I know I would need to carry it in my hand luggage with me (I don't check-in anything valuable). But will be fur be OK squeezed in the case / holdall? I have a long haul holiday coming up (CNY celebration included) and would like to have something dressy other than my Maxmara down coat. The destination is fairly cold. Around -5C give or take. Could be colder too. Thank you in advance!


----------



## snibor

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I have another question on your fur savvy ladies, do you travel with your fur? I know I would need to carry it in my hand luggage with me (I don't check-in anything valuable). But will be fur be OK squeezed in the case / holdall? I have a long haul holiday coming up (CNY celebration included) and would like to have something dressy other than my Maxmara down coat. The destination is fairly cold. Around -5C give or take. Could be colder too. Thank you in advance!



I do not travel (fly) with my furs.


----------



## JolieS

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I have another question on your fur savvy ladies, do you travel with your fur? I know I would need to carry it in my hand luggage with me (I don't check-in anything valuable). But will be fur be OK squeezed in the case / holdall? I have a long haul holiday coming up (CNY celebration included) and would like to have something dressy other than my Maxmara down coat. The destination is fairly cold. Around -5C give or take. Could be colder too. Thank you in advance!


To me, fur is meant to be enjoyed, not saved for special occasions only. Yes, I travel with a sheared mink knee-length coat. I fold the fur in so that the lining is outside, and put the coat in a Longchamps Le Pliage tote. Just shake out the fur at destination, and you're good to go. Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## chicinthecity777

snibor said:


> I do not travel (fly) with my furs.


May I ask you why?


----------



## chicinthecity777

JolieS said:


> To me, fur is meant to be enjoyed, not saved for special occasions only. Yes, I travel with a sheared mink knee-length coat. I fold the fur in so that the lining is outside, and put the coat in a Longchamps Le Pliage tote. Just shake out the fur at destination, and you're good to go. Have a wonderful trip!


Thank you! That's how I imagined I would do if I travelled with fur. This would be my first time as I don't usually go on vacation in very cold destination.


----------



## snibor

xiangxiang0731 said:


> May I ask you why?


I like to travel very light.  I personally can't imagine lugging around a fur.  Plus I"d be pretty upset if anything happened to it.  Expensive jewelry and furs for me stay home when I travel.    However, I can totally understand JolieS point about enjoying your furs.  I just tend to enjoy them when I am not traveling.


----------



## JolieS

snibor said:


> I like to travel very light.  I personally can't imagine lugging around a fur.  Plus I"d be pretty upset if anything happened to it.  Expensive jewelry and furs for me stay home when I travel.    However, I can totally understand JolieS point about enjoying your furs.  I just tend to enjoy them when I am not traveling.


Well the weight of the coat depends on length of coat and type of fur. Shorter coat = lighter. Shorter haired mink, sheared mink, chinchilla = lighter. As for risk of theft, to me that is what I pay insurance for. Why not look great and feel warm on vacation?☃


----------



## snibor

JolieS said:


> Well the weight of the coat depends on length of coat and type of fur. Shorter coat = lighter. Shorter haired mink, sheared mink, chinchilla = lighter. As for risk of theft, to me that is what I pay insurance for. Why not look great and feel warm on vacation?[emoji951]



You make an excellent point. And I like your idea about how you store it when traveling.


----------



## Perfect Day

JolieS said:


> To me, fur is meant to be enjoyed, not saved for special occasions only. Yes, I travel with a sheared mink knee-length coat. I fold the fur in so that the lining is outside, and put the coat in a Longchamps Le Pliage tote. Just shake out the fur at destination, and you're good to go. Have a wonderful trip!


Life is short, I also agree - travel with fur and enjoy it. As it's expensive jist take extra care, as one would with anything expensive.


----------



## Prada_Princess

I have bought a mink jacket in the sales. I am truly in love with it. It is a sheared / shaved mink with a chinchilla fur collar. I do obviously realise that there are more luxurious sables, chinchilla',  etc floating around TPF but I must say that, for little old me, this is just all I wanted from a jacket. 

It is incredibly warm and it is lovely to touch (stroke!) and I have never felt fur as soft as the chinchilla. One day I WILL own a full chinchilla coat but for now this is all my budget stretches too. Incidentally there are some great fur bargains around.

I have worn my jacket a few times and I was surprised as to how many people complimented it. It really made my day (hope that does not sound too self obsessed). I did notice that the people complimenting were themselves dressed very well.

Thanks for letting me share.  I have been debating over such a jacket for a while now and honestly if you are too - buy one! You will not regret it. 

I am delighted.


----------



## JolieS

Prada_Princess said:


> View attachment 3582706
> 
> 
> I have bought a mink jacket in the sales. I am truly in love with it. It is a sheared / shaved mink with a chinchilla fur collar. I do obviously realise that there are more luxurious sables, chinchilla',  etc floating around TPF but I must say that, for little old me, this is just all I wanted from a jacket.
> 
> It is incredibly warm and it is lovely to touch (stroke!) and I have never felt fur as soft as the chinchilla. One day I WILL own a full chinchilla coat but for now this is all my budget stretches too. Incidentally there are some great fur bargains around.
> 
> I have worn my jacket a few times and I was surprised as to how many people complimented it. It really made my day (hope that does not sound too self obsessed). I did notice that the people complimenting were themselves dressed very well.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.  I have been debating over such a jacket for a while now and honestly if you are too - buy one! You will not regret it.
> 
> I am delighted.


Light, warm, perfect for travel too. A beautiful jacket to enjoy on many occasions. Congratulations!


----------



## periogirl28

Prada_Princess said:


> View attachment 3582706
> 
> 
> I have bought a mink jacket in the sales. I am truly in love with it. It is a sheared / shaved mink with a chinchilla fur collar. I do obviously realise that there are more luxurious sables, chinchilla',  etc floating around TPF but I must say that, for little old me, this is just all I wanted from a jacket.
> 
> It is incredibly warm and it is lovely to touch (stroke!) and I have never felt fur as soft as the chinchilla. One day I WILL own a full chinchilla coat but for now this is all my budget stretches too. Incidentally there are some great fur bargains around.
> 
> I have worn my jacket a few times and I was surprised as to how many people complimented it. It really made my day (hope that does not sound too self obsessed). I did notice that the people complimenting were themselves dressed very well.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.  I have been debating over such a jacket for a while now and honestly if you are too - buy one! You will not regret it.
> 
> I am delighted.



I am delighted that you have found a lovely and warm jacket. It looks really chic and you must wear it much as possible. I think Chinchilla is great as a collar, it keeps your neck warm and you can feel the softness all the time. A full coat is marvelous but I think requires a lot more care and I have not gone for one (yet?). Many congrats and enjoy in the best of health!


----------



## Genie27

Prada_Princess said:


> View attachment 3582706
> 
> 
> I have bought a mink jacket in the sales. I am truly in love with it. It is a sheared / shaved mink with a chinchilla fur collar. I do obviously realise that there are more luxurious sables, chinchilla',  etc floating around TPF but I must say that, for little old me, this is just all I wanted from a jacket.
> 
> It is incredibly warm and it is lovely to touch (stroke!) and I have never felt fur as soft as the chinchilla. One day I WILL own a full chinchilla coat but for now this is all my budget stretches too. Incidentally there are some great fur bargains around.
> 
> I have worn my jacket a few times and I was surprised as to how many people complimented it. It really made my day (hope that does not sound too self obsessed). I did notice that the people complimenting were themselves dressed very well.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.  I have been debating over such a jacket for a while now and honestly if you are too - buy one! You will not regret it.
> 
> I am delighted.


Oh this is stunning!!!! It looks so easy to wear with lots of outfits. I love it too and would have said so in person also. 

Enjoy!!! And do please post more pics when you wear it again


----------



## snibor

Prada_Princess said:


> View attachment 3582706
> 
> 
> I have bought a mink jacket in the sales. I am truly in love with it. It is a sheared / shaved mink with a chinchilla fur collar. I do obviously realise that there are more luxurious sables, chinchilla',  etc floating around TPF but I must say that, for little old me, this is just all I wanted from a jacket.
> 
> It is incredibly warm and it is lovely to touch (stroke!) and I have never felt fur as soft as the chinchilla. One day I WILL own a full chinchilla coat but for now this is all my budget stretches too. Incidentally there are some great fur bargains around.
> 
> I have worn my jacket a few times and I was surprised as to how many people complimented it. It really made my day (hope that does not sound too self obsessed). I did notice that the people complimenting were themselves dressed very well.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.  I have been debating over such a jacket for a while now and honestly if you are too - buy one! You will not regret it.
> 
> I am delighted.



Gorgeous!  It looks stunning on you. Congrats.


----------



## Prada_Princess

snibor said:


> Gorgeous!  It looks stunning on you. Congrats.


Thank you [emoji8]


Genie27 said:


> Oh this is stunning!!!! It looks so easy to wear with lots of outfits. I love it too and would have said so in person also.
> 
> Enjoy!!! And do please post more pics when you wear it again


Thank you and yes I shall try. It is one of those things that makes my heart skip a beat every time I put it on! 


periogirl28 said:


> I am delighted that you have found a lovely and warm jacket. It looks really chic and you must wear it much as possible. I think Chinchilla is great as a collar, it keeps your neck warm and you can feel the softness all the time. A full coat is marvelous but I think requires a lot more care and I have not gone for one (yet?). Many congrats and enjoy in the best of health!


Yes, Thanks. I honestly would love a chinchilla coat. They are more delicate my furrier told me but what would be more special? [emoji8]


JolieS said:


> Light, warm, perfect for travel too. A beautiful jacket to enjoy on many occasions. Congratulations!


Thank you so much.

Thanks everybody. Now .... winter ..... don't you dare go away!! [emoji8]


----------



## ari

Prada_Princess said:


> View attachment 3582706
> 
> 
> I have bought a mink jacket in the sales. I am truly in love with it. It is a sheared / shaved mink with a chinchilla fur collar. I do obviously realise that there are more luxurious sables, chinchilla',  etc floating around TPF but I must say that, for little old me, this is just all I wanted from a jacket.
> 
> It is incredibly warm and it is lovely to touch (stroke!) and I have never felt fur as soft as the chinchilla. One day I WILL own a full chinchilla coat but for now this is all my budget stretches too. Incidentally there are some great fur bargains around.
> 
> I have worn my jacket a few times and I was surprised as to how many people complimented it. It really made my day (hope that does not sound too self obsessed). I did notice that the people complimenting were themselves dressed very well.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.  I have been debating over such a jacket for a while now and honestly if you are too - buy one! You will not regret it.
> 
> I am delighted.


Gorgeous jacket Prada_Princess! Major congrats! Love the colar - it is quite original the way it is cut! Sheared mink is my favorite! Looks great on you!


----------



## Prada_Princess

ari said:


> Gorgeous jacket Prada_Princess! Major congrats! Love the colar - it is quite original the way it is cut! Sheared mink is my favorite! Looks great on you!


Thank you so much. It really does make me happy to get compliments from such stylish ladies.


----------



## Flip88

It a lovely mink PP. Love the trimming with chinchilla - so soft on your neck.


----------



## chaneljewel

Prada_Princess said:


> View attachment 3582706
> 
> 
> I have bought a mink jacket in the sales. I am truly in love with it. It is a sheared / shaved mink with a chinchilla fur collar. I do obviously realise that there are more luxurious sables, chinchilla',  etc floating around TPF but I must say that, for little old me, this is just all I wanted from a jacket.
> 
> It is incredibly warm and it is lovely to touch (stroke!) and I have never felt fur as soft as the chinchilla. One day I WILL own a full chinchilla coat but for now this is all my budget stretches too. Incidentally there are some great fur bargains around.
> 
> I have worn my jacket a few times and I was surprised as to how many people complimented it. It really made my day (hope that does not sound too self obsessed). I did notice that the people complimenting were themselves dressed very well.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.  I have been debating over such a jacket for a while now and honestly if you are too - buy one! You will not regret it.
> 
> I am delighted.



It's beautiful!  Enjoy!


----------



## Genie27

I wore my Mink to work today - I overslept and basically threw on some clothes but wanted to wear her. So here she is - on casual Friday.

Now that I have one, I have formulated that an above the knee slim cut sheared Mink in...


----------



## Genie27

Hit reply too soon...

Anyway, while I like this length, I would get a *lot* more use from an above-the-knee sheared Mink in a light colour. When it's cold enough for fur I need more coverage than hip-length. And sheared because I'm hoping it's a bit cooler than full and I won't feel like a shapeless bear.


----------



## Flip88

Genie27 said:


> Hit reply too soon...
> 
> Anyway, while I like this length, I would get a *lot* more use from an above-the-knee sheared Mink in a light colour. When it's cold enough for fur I need more coverage than hip-length. And sheared because I'm hoping it's a bit cooler than full and I won't feel like a shapeless bear.


It's lovely, certainly not giving a shapeless appearance.


----------



## Genie27

Flip88 said:


> It's lovely, certainly not giving a shapeless appearance.


Thanks Flip88. I was thinking of some other ones that I tried before in local shops - they all seemed very bulky and baggy. Now that I have seen some beautiful pieces on these threads, I have a better idea of what to look for in my next piece.

The *only* thing I find negative on this one is my tush gets cold. Since there is no coverage from bum to knee, it's a bit drafty in that region, and very warm on the top half.


----------



## Flip88

Genie27 said:


> Thanks Flip88. I was thinking of some other ones that I tried before in local shops - they all seemed very bulky and baggy. Now that I have seen some beautiful pieces on these threads, I have a better idea of what to look for in my next piece.
> 
> The *only* thing I find negative on this one is my tush gets cold. Since there is no coverage from bum to knee, it's a bit drafty in that region, and very warm on the top half.


[emoji16] good luck !


----------



## chicinthecity777

Genie27 said:


> The *only* thing I find negative on this one is my tush gets cold. Since there is no coverage from bum to knee, it's a bit drafty in that region, and very warm on the top half.


I learned this the hard way! Now I don't buy very warm short coats any more. If it's something very warm, I also need it to cover my bottom and thigh or the region gets cold.


----------



## Perfect Day

Prada_Princess said:


> View attachment 3582706
> 
> 
> I have bought a mink jacket in the sales. I am truly in love with it. It is a sheared / shaved mink with a chinchilla fur collar. I do obviously realise that there are more luxurious sables, chinchilla',  etc floating around TPF but I must say that, for little old me, this is just all I wanted from a jacket.
> 
> It is incredibly warm and it is lovely to touch (stroke!) and I have never felt fur as soft as the chinchilla. One day I WILL own a full chinchilla coat but for now this is all my budget stretches too. Incidentally there are some great fur bargains around.
> 
> I have worn my jacket a few times and I was surprised as to how many people complimented it. It really made my day (hope that does not sound too self obsessed). I did notice that the people complimenting were themselves dressed very well.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.  I have been debating over such a jacket for a while now and honestly if you are too - buy one! You will not regret it.
> 
> I am delighted.


Beautiful PP. Loving the chinchilla collar, I know you have been after one for a while. 


Genie27 said:


> I wore my Mink to work today - I overslept and basically threw on some clothes but wanted to wear her. So here she is - on casual Friday.
> 
> Now that I have one, I have formulated that an above the knee slim cut sheared Mink in...


Mink to work! May I ask what you do for a living? Casual Friday involves a mink then you would have surely been the most stylish one in the office ! It's gorgeous


----------



## Genie27

Perfect Day, I work in a casual office with two other people who are both male, so I'm *always* the best dressed in my office. Even in shorts and t. 

And sometimes I don't see any other people so I can wear pretty much whatever I like. I had gotten into a rut and am now trying to make an effort to dress more professionally during the week - I'm using Style Book to track and plan outfits and it's very helpful. 

I had a busy overworked week and wore the mink to celebrate making it through + CNY. It cheered me up.


----------



## Perfect Day

Genie27 said:


> Perfect Day, I work in a casual office with two other people who are both male, so I'm *always* the best dressed in my office. Even in shorts and t.
> 
> And sometimes I don't see any other people so I can wear pretty much whatever I like. I had gotten into a rut and am now trying to make an effort to dress more professionally during the week - I'm using Style Book to track and plan outfits and it's very helpful.
> 
> I had a busy overworked week and wore the mink to celebrate making it through + CNY. It cheered me up.


I used to work in a similar environment and again let myself go. When I wear nicer clothes I feel much better about myself. Hope your day in the office went well.


----------



## Polaremil

Has anyone here owned a Yves Salomon Army reversible mink parka? Any thoughts on it? My only fur at the moment is a fur lined army parka (in cotton) that I had a furrier make. It is lined in lapin and fox around the hood. It is very practical, but also quite casual. I saw the YS parka at a resellers, and started thinking hard about it. It seems a bit more luxe than my current parka, while remaining casual enough for my every day life. The fact that the mink can be "hidden" is a bonus.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Polaremil said:


> Has anyone here owned a Yves Salomon Army reversible mink parka? Any thoughts on it? My only fur at the moment is a fur lined army parka (in cotton) that I had a furrier make. It is lined in lapin and fox around the hood. It is very practical, but also quite casual. I saw the YS parka at a resellers, and started thinking hard about it. It seems a bit more luxe than my current parka, while remaining casual enough for my every day life. The fact that the mink can be "hidden" is a bonus.


I jave not owned one but I think generally Yves Salomon are top quality. I have tried on mink which was reversible, the other side being a waterproof jacket. It makes sense I suppose and of course it will still be incredibly warm whichever way it is worn. 

Do you have any photos of the coat you have in mind?


----------



## xiaoxiao

Polaremil said:


> Has anyone here owned a Yves Salomon Army reversible mink parka? Any thoughts on it? My only fur at the moment is a fur lined army parka (in cotton) that I had a furrier make. It is lined in lapin and fox around the hood. It is very practical, but also quite casual. I saw the YS parka at a resellers, and started thinking hard about it. It seems a bit more luxe than my current parka, while remaining casual enough for my every day life. The fact that the mink can be "hidden" is a bonus.



If you are looking for a casual reversible I highly recommend j mandel, especially in darker colors. Their sheared mink reversible is very casual, and looks like velvet so it's understated. But it also can be dressed up as well. Something to consider! [emoji106]


----------



## Flip88

xiaoxiao said:


> If you are looking for a casual reversible I highly recommend j mandel, especially in darker colors. Their sheared mink reversible is very casual, and looks like velvet so it's understated. But it also can be dressed up as well. Something to consider! [emoji106]


I second this suggestion. I don't own one but they Mendel do really nice ones as I recall from last year.

I guess it is important to ask yourself will you actually wear it with the mink on the inside though. In what instance? Should you get caught in very heavy rain maybe? How often does this happen and mink can easily sustain such a downpour anyway.


----------



## Prada_Princess

May I ask ?? Is weasel fur similar to mink ?? Does anyone have experience of weasel fur ?? 

I have seen a weasel fur coat online from a furrier who is in Manchester  (England). It is a new coat (as in not vintage) and it's been reduced to £995 from a couple of thousand. I am thinking that whilst I don't really need another fur coat, this price is just too good to pass.

The coat is here ..

http://www.glynscollections.co.uk/sale


Any experience ladies ?


----------



## xiaoxiao

Flip88 said:


> I second this suggestion. I don't own one but they Mendel do really nice ones as I recall from last year.
> 
> I guess it is important to ask yourself will you actually wear it with the mink on the inside though. In what instance? Should you get caught in very heavy rain maybe? How often does this happen and mink can easily sustain such a downpour anyway.



It's a very fair question.... When I wear it with the sheared mink inside I find it less comfortable than the mink one out, mainly because the mink side creates friction and the clothes I wear underneath the coat would stick to it if you know what I mean, especially around the sleeves area. It's a small thing but it's very annoying to me so I stopped wearing it that way. Having said that, I appreciate the choice to reverse it, even though I don't necessarily wear it that way very often.


----------



## papertiger

Prada_Princess said:


> May I ask ?? Is weasel fur similar to mink ?? Does anyone have experience of weasel fur ??
> 
> I have seen a weasel fur coat online from a furrier who is in Manchester  (England). It is a new coat (as in not vintage) and it's been reduced to £995 from a couple of thousand. I am thinking that whilst I don't really need another fur coat, this price is just too good to pass.
> 
> The coat is here ..
> 
> http://www.glynscollections.co.uk/sale
> 
> 
> Any experience ladies ?



It's comparable because they come from a similar animal of similar size but it's really considered a lesser pelt. Lots of the 'ermine' and 'mink' from the 1940s and early-'50s was really weasel or squirrel because of shortages and rationing. Personally I think you can do better this time of the year


----------



## Prada_Princess

papertiger said:


> It's comparable because they come from a similar animal of similar size but it's really considered a lesser pelt. Lots of the 'ermine' and 'mink' from the 1940s and early-'50s was really weasel or squirrel because of shortages and rationing. Personally I think you can do better this time of the year


As always, good advice.


----------



## Flip88

Are Gucci actually for real? Look at this beautiful mink coat spoilt with a child like design on the back. This piece??

$34,000


----------



## Flip88

The front I think is beautiful


----------



## snibor

Flip88 said:


> Are Gucci actually for real? Look at this beautiful mink coat spoilt with a child like design on the back. This piece??
> 
> $34,000
> 
> 
> View attachment 3698371



Oh my!


----------



## Prada_Princess

How many do they think they will actually sell?? Seriously I just don't get it.  Furthermore I see that this is everything a fur coat should not be - a fad. A mink coat should last around 50 - 70 years if well cared for. This has no longevity at all. My guess is that a Kardashian will wear it - once - and it will never be seen again.

Can anyone say anything positive about it?

Ps Liska have got some lovely ones on sale .... 

https://www.farfetch.com/uk/shoppin...m_medium=affiliate&utm_campaign=SQXGB_desktop


----------



## Prada_Princess

Sorry a better link further to my post for those that want to see 

https://www.farfetch.com/uk/shoppin...spx?category=136495&from=search_listing&q=Fur


----------



## Perfect Day

Flip88 said:


> Are Gucci actually for real? Look at this beautiful mink coat spoilt with a child like design on the back. This piece??
> 
> $34,000
> 
> 
> View attachment 3698371


Comical. There are a couple that are MORE expensive and equally hideous. You could buy a Blackglama mink for this, plus a chinchilla jacket and throw in the odd Mulberry Bag. Honestly I am shocked.


----------



## Perfect Day

Incidentally Glyns, the furrier in Manchester (England) have some nice minks in which are on sale.  

I am not really in the market for another mink but this cross mink is £1250 but probably a bit too casual for me with the hood.  Better than half price.

The brown one I am more tempted with (£1300)  but I don't know really, there are other things to buy I guess.

Ps has anybody been into the store? It literally is the most unglamerous place I have ever been too yet stuffed with gorgeous furs. I like this actually because you know you are not paying for the swanky London storefronts.

https://www.glynscollections.co.uk/sale


----------



## chicinthecity777

Perfect Day said:


> Incidentally Glyns, the furrier in Manchester (England) have some nice minks in which are on sale.
> 
> I am not really in the market for another mink but this cross mink is £1250 but probably a bit too casual for me with the hood.  Better than half price.
> 
> The brown one I am more tempted with (£1300)  but I don't know really, there are other things to buy I guess.
> 
> Ps has anybody been into the store? It literally is the most unglamerous place I have ever been too yet stuffed with gorgeous furs. I like this actually because you know you are not paying for the swanky London storefronts.
> 
> https://www.glynscollections.co.uk/sale
> 
> View attachment 3705529
> 
> 
> View attachment 3705527


the 2nd jacket is gorgeous!


----------



## Prada_Princess

xiangxiang0731 said:


> the 2nd jacket is gorgeous!


The brown one or the cross grey one? I like the brown one so much and the fact it's sheared makes it less conspicuous as some prefer.


----------



## Flip88

Perfect Day said:


> Incidentally Glyns, the furrier in Manchester (England) have some nice minks in which are on sale.
> 
> I am not really in the market for another mink but this cross mink is £1250 but probably a bit too casual for me with the hood.  Better than half price.
> 
> The brown one I am more tempted with (£1300)  but I don't know really, there are other things to buy I guess.
> 
> Ps has anybody been into the store? It literally is the most unglamerous place I have ever been too yet stuffed with gorgeous furs. I like this actually because you know you are not paying for the swanky London storefronts.
> 
> https://www.glynscollections.co.uk/sale
> 
> View attachment 3705529
> 
> 
> View attachment 3705527


The natural brown colour one I really like and that is a decent price too. Whilst I do love the cross coloured mink the hood makes it too casual for my liking.


----------



## KittieKelly

Flip88 said:


> Are Gucci actually for real? Look at this beautiful mink coat spoilt with a child like design on the back. This piece??
> 
> $34,000
> 
> 
> View attachment 3698371


I can be daring in my wardrobe. I would totally wear this....to me its adorable


----------



## Flip88

KittieKelly said:


> I can be daring in my wardrobe. I would totally wear this....to me its adorable


Yes you are but for this price? I guess it's all relative but I just cannot see longevity in it.


----------



## KittieKelly

Flip88 said:


> Yes you are but for this price? I guess it's all relative but I just cannot see longevity in it.


Yes true about the price. I had a pink mink Dior jacket in my hands, it was 30,000. I was tempted, really tempted, but then I thought that's two Birkins, so I put it back lol. 
As for longevity, it looks 70's to me, and that style comes and goes. So that wouldn't worry me too much


----------



## Flip88

KittieKelly said:


> Yes true about the price. I had a pink mink Dior jacket in my hands, it was 30,000. I was tempted, really tempted, but then I thought that's two Birkins, so I put it back lol.
> As for longevity, it looks 70's to me, and that style comes and goes. So that wouldn't worry me too much


£30,000 for mink though? I am sure you can get a nice chinchilla or lynx for that and possibly a sable. Perhaps not the best sable but a sable none the less.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Prada_Princess said:


> The brown one or the cross grey one? I like the brown one so much and the fact it's sheared makes it less conspicuous as some prefer.


The grey one, which is in the 2nd photo you posted. I am not a brown person. 
Did you get anything?


----------



## Prada_Princess

xiangxiang0731 said:


> The grey one, which is in the 2nd photo you posted. I am not a brown person.
> Did you get anything?


I haven't invested. The cross mink is lovely, I actually like brown for fur to be honest.


----------



## Prada_Princess

So I wake up and find myself browsing and killing an hour. I came across some beautiful minks by Brock who featured at NYFW.  I do hope it is ok to post.

I like these especially because the mink scarves are simply yet classic. Not over engineered which too much going on - I could definitely see me wearing one to the office (I have a sensible office job where we should dress fairly somber). As for the coats and others pieces they do, whilst decadent - they just look so beautiful. 

There are many many designers featured on this site and they also feature decent pics from Paris, London and Milan. Credit to 

Https://www.wearefur.com/fur-fashion/


----------



## Prada_Princess

Helen Yarmak a Russian designer but again from NYFW and Georgine - I think that this use of mink is the one most looking like chinchilla. I literally had to look 5 times and I am still not 100% sure!


----------



## Perfect Day

Prada_Princess said:


> Helen Yarmak a Russian designer but again from NYFW and Georgine - I think that this use of mink is the one most looking like chinchilla. I literally had to look 5 times and I am still not 100% sure!
> 
> View attachment 3720674
> View attachment 3720675
> View attachment 3720676
> View attachment 3720677


The last photo looks amazing, the richness of that colour .... drool!!


----------



## KittieKelly

Flip88 said:


> £30,000 for mink though? I am sure you can get a nice chinchilla or lynx for that and possibly a sable. Perhaps not the best sable but a sable none the less.


No, I wouldn't pay that for anything really 
Would I wear it? yes, I love it, but to be honest I can't even imagine paying that much for any article of clothing...which is why I look at it, feel it, then walk out the door 
Maybe it will go on clearance one day, or end up at a consignment shop in good condition, then it's doable 
But I have found designer furs are more substantial, they do feel and look the best IMO


----------



## Flip88

KittieKelly said:


> No, I wouldn't pay that for anything really [emoji3]
> Would I wear it? yes, I love it, but to be honest I can't even imagine paying that much for any article of clothing...which is why I look at it, feel it, then walk out the door [emoji38]
> Maybe it will go on clearance one day, or end up at a consignment shop in good condition, then it's doable [emoji2]
> But I have found designer furs are more substantial, they do feel and look the best IMO


Oh I am not against designer furs per se - I just see somethings as way way way overpriced.


----------



## Prada_Princess

From J Mendel Fall Lookbook. They always get it right somehow.


----------



## Flip88

Prada_Princess said:


> View attachment 3722804
> View attachment 3722805
> View attachment 3722806
> 
> 
> From J Mendel Fall Lookbook. They always get it right somehow.


Always indeed, always.

Brock mink coat for sale at Matches, reduced to £5,500


----------



## Perfect Day

Prada_Princess said:


> View attachment 3722804
> View attachment 3722805
> View attachment 3722806
> 
> 
> From J Mendel Fall Lookbook. They always get it right somehow.


Yes they do. The middle fur is ideal for me even though I am shorter than the model I reckon. The inside of the collar I guess is also mink - looks lush!!


----------



## Perfect Day

From the LV Pre Fall via their website.


----------



## Flip88

Perfect Day said:


> From the LV Pre Fall via their website.
> 
> View attachment 3741004


I think this fur coat falls into the 'a little too much going on'. I mean, who am I to criticise LV but I just prefer fur more plain.


----------



## Flip88

RTW but not something I would wear at all.

Credit www.sagafurs 

Leonard Paris


----------



## Flip88

Sonia Rykel in a more classic mink jacket.

By the way the following link has a lot of photos from RTW and the Haute Couture shows.

Not that much mink though? Mink is surely  (?) the most popular fur but they seem to feature much more fox than mink.


----------



## Flip88

I get a catalogue from Madeleine which featured a gorgeous mink coat in it. Priced at £3,229 it is Saga mink so decent quality and looks beautiful.

https://www.madeleine.co.uk/Clothin...gure&figure=152796&figureVariantSelected=true


----------



## Prada_Princess

Flip88 said:


> View attachment 3762992
> View attachment 3762993
> View attachment 3762995
> 
> 
> I get a catalogue from Madeleine which featured a gorgeous mink coat in it. Priced at £3,229 it is Saga mink so decent quality and looks beautiful.
> 
> https://www.madeleine.co.uk/Clothin...gure&figure=152796&figureVariantSelected=true


Looks really nice. I have bought from them before for bits and pieces. They have some really nice business wear usually but I haven't seen their latest catalogue for this AW yet.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Harrods are starting to put the new AW17 furs on their site including an absolute beauty of a mink and swarovski.  £3,850.


----------



## Perfect Day

http://www.blackglama.com

Daphne Groeneveld introduces the AW17/18 campaign.


----------



## Flip88

Perfect Day said:


> View attachment 3805502
> View attachment 3805503
> View attachment 3805504
> 
> 
> http://www.blackglama.com
> 
> Daphne Groeneveld introduces the AW17/18 campaign.


Always nice to see the Blackglama photos.


----------



## Flip88

Yves Salomon


----------



## Flip88

Kim Kardashian trying to look like Jackie O.


----------



## Perfect Day

Flip88 said:


> View attachment 3813637
> View attachment 3813638
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian trying to look like Jackie O.


Trying yes. Actually she looks good here but I just cannot past her antics.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Wow, I am having another "why cannot I not just won the lottery" moment having seen this Valentino mink coat on the Neimans website. Note the embellished Japanese butterfly appliqué.


----------



## Flip88

Prada_Princess said:


> Wow, I am having another "why cannot I not just won the lottery" moment having seen this Valentino mink coat on the Neimans website. Note the embellished Japanese butterfly appliqué.
> 
> View attachment 3819646


Expensive but beautiful.


----------



## KittieKelly

A bit off topic, but Gucci announced today it will stop all fur products, no more coats, no more loafers with the fur, nada ...


----------



## KittieKelly

Flip88 said:


> Are Gucci actually for real? Look at this beautiful mink coat spoilt with a child like design on the back. This piece??
> 
> $34,000
> 
> 
> View attachment 3698371



I asked Santa for it, now that all will be gone forever...maybe Santa will come through


----------



## snibor

KittieKelly said:


> A bit off topic, but Gucci announced today it will stop all fur products, no more coats, no more loafers with the fur, nada ...



Shocked!


----------



## Perfect Day

KittieKelly said:


> A bit off topic, but Gucci announced today it will stop all fur products, no more coats, no more loafers with the fur, nada ...


It's just ridiculous and in 2 years they will be using fur again. The fact is it is in huge demand because people know it's qualities.  Bet they still use sheepskin and leather!


----------



## snibor

Perfect Day said:


> It's just ridiculous and in 2 years they will be using fur again. The fact is it is in huge demand because people know it's qualities.  Bet they still use sheepskin and leather!



I so agree. The fur loafers are so popular.  It's ridiculous. I suppose they caved to pressure. At least for now.  And they sure do produce great leather bags and shoes.


----------



## KittieKelly

Perfect Day said:


> It's just ridiculous and in 2 years they will be using fur again. The fact is it is in huge demand because people know it's qualities.  Bet they still use sheepskin and leather!



I wonder if it's some kind of marketing gimmick? Doesn't seem like their furs are moving, probably due to the ridiculous pricing. Their furs on their website have been up for awhile now, never sold out. Fendi sells out a lot quicker (maybe due to fewer pieces made)
A quote from Gucci ..
"Gucci said it would no longer use mink, coyote, raccoon dog, fox, rabbit or any other species specially bred or caught. It said it would auction its remaining fur stocks"
hmm...auction? That's a good way to unload and possibly come out ahead.
I know when I read this last night I was in a panic and wanted to stock load their furs...it's when things are out of reach that we want them more


----------



## KittieKelly

snibor said:


> I so agree. The fur loafers are so popular.  It's ridiculous. I suppose they caved to pressure. At least for now.  And they sure do produce great leather bags and shoes.



Harpers Bazaar said "say goodbye to Gucci fur lined loafers"
But Gucci didn't mention specifically their shearling pieces. So hopefully the loafers will stay and HB is wrong


----------



## Prada_Princess

KittieKelly said:


> I wonder if it's some kind of marketing gimmick? Doesn't seem like their furs are moving, probably due to the ridiculous pricing. Their furs on their website have been up for awhile now, never sold out. Fendi sells out a lot quicker (maybe due to fewer pieces made)
> A quote from Gucci ..
> "Gucci said it would no longer use mink, coyote, raccoon dog, fox, rabbit or any other species specially bred or caught. It said it would auction its remaining fur stocks"
> hmm...auction? That's a good way to unload and possibly come out ahead.
> I know when I read this last night I was in a panic and wanted to stock load their furs...it's when things are out of reach that we want them more


A very good point well made. I guess it's a reaction to that too.


----------



## Flip88

KittieKelly said:


> A bit off topic, but Gucci announced today it will stop all fur products, no more coats, no more loafers with the fur, nada ...


I completely agree. I read a while ago how fur is now as popular as it has ever been - even more popular than in the 80's. Gucci were once big players in the fur market whereas recently they have produced overpriced and often undesirable furs. Imagine you can buy a sable or chinchilla coat or a Gucci mink with a pattern of a dragon on the back for the same price!!! So, Gucci loses ground and I think finds themselves backed into a corner. 

The irony is that they will (surely) still sell shearing, sheepskin and leather. 

It's a shame but a reflection on their designs - not the fur industry per se in my eyes.


----------



## KittieKelly

Flip88 said:


> I completely agree. I read a while ago how fur is now as popular as it has ever been - even more popular than in the 80's. Gucci were once big players in the fur market whereas recently they have produced overpriced and often undesirable furs. Imagine you can buy a sable or chinchilla coat or a Gucci mink with a pattern of a dragon on the back for the same price!!! So, Gucci loses ground and I think finds themselves backed into a corner.
> 
> The irony is that they will (surely) still sell shearing, sheepskin and leather.
> 
> It's a shame but a reflection on their designs - not the fur industry per se in my eyes.



I wonder how the quality is for their minks? Is it full pelts? or that crap that Fendi and other designers are putting out these days, the furs where they aren't full skins, they have this "webbing", I forget what it's called, but its like stretched out skin in a diamond pattern. In no way will those furs last a few decades.
I tried on a Fendi fox a few weeks ago, it was a cute crop jacket, it had no lining! only this stupid skin webbing that I felt like my fingers would rip it in two seconds, and of course they wanted a ridiculous price..it was like 18,000(?) for a teeny crop with 3/4 sleeves 
I know it makes them lighter to wear, but I just don't like it. I'm sure it's not as warm as either
This is why I lean more and more towards vintage, heavy thick pelts!


----------



## jamamcg

KittieKelly said:


> I wonder how the quality is for their minks? Is it full pelts? or that crap that Fendi and other designers are putting out these days, the furs where they aren't full skins, they have this "webbing", I forget what it's called, but its like stretched out skin in a diamond pattern. In no way will those furs last a few decades.
> I tried on a Fendi fox a few weeks ago, it was a cute crop jacket, it had no lining! only this stupid skin webbing that I felt like my fingers would rip it in two seconds, and of course they wanted a ridiculous price..it was like 18,000(?) for a teeny crop with 3/4 sleeves
> I know it makes them lighter to wear, but I just don't like it. I'm sure it's not as warm as either
> This is why I lean more and more towards vintage, heavy thick pelts!



It’s called something like airgallion or something like that I think. Yeah it makes the furs lighter and also means they use less pelts in the garment. I can imagine it getting snagged on something and ripping really quickly.


----------



## Flip88

jamamcg said:


> It’s called something like airgallion or something like that I think. Yeah it makes the furs lighter and also means they use less pelts in the garment. I can imagine it getting snagged on something and ripping really quickly.


Maybe the answer is to go straight to a furrier who can make it from scratch. The prices quoted by Fendi and the like seem so high, I assumed therefore that they used full pelts.  

There has actually been a large increase in the number of furriers in The UK recently so this really is a viable option. They can discuss exactly the process prior to design.


----------



## papertiger

KittieKelly said:


> I wonder how the quality is for their minks? Is it full pelts? or that crap that Fendi and other designers are putting out these days, the furs where they aren't full skins, they have this "webbing", I forget what it's called, but its like stretched out skin in a diamond pattern. In no way will those furs last a few decades.
> I tried on a Fendi fox a few weeks ago, it was a cute crop jacket, it had no lining! only this stupid skin webbing that I felt like my fingers would rip it in two seconds, and of course they wanted a ridiculous price..it was like 18,000(?) for a teeny crop with 3/4 sleeves
> I know it makes them lighter to wear, but I just don't like it. I'm sure it's not as warm as either
> This is why I lean more and more towards vintage, heavy thick pelts!



Agreed, but customers have been pushing for lighter and lighter coats. 

My newest mink from last year has no lining but the point was (a special trade-show piece) to show it's a wild-type and not dyed 'cognac', the work inside with suede stitching in various styles is supposed to be part of the look. I also remember my friend had a multi-colour pastel chevron mink (I thought it was hideous at the time) and the fact it had no lining was supposed to show off the craftsmanship. I also have an amazing modernist sheared mink Fendi coat somewhere, I need to find it and wear it.

Gucci does fashion. It's not a fur house (the old Gucci Furs is not related!) they use outside furriers. Their fur coats are beautiful but they are more for the rich lover of the fashion statement rather than for investment.


----------



## Prada_Princess

jamamcg said:


> It’s called something like airgallion or something like that I think. Yeah it makes the furs lighter and also means they use less pelts in the garment. I can imagine it getting snagged on something and ripping really quickly.


How interesting. I do recall the 'olden days' when mink coats were very heavy and I definitely see why lighter furs are desired. I didn't realise they did this either.


----------



## KittieKelly

papertiger said:


> Agreed, but customers have been pushing for lighter and lighter coats.
> 
> My newest mink from last year has no lining but the point was (a special trade-show piece) to show it's a wild-type and not dyed 'cognac', the work inside with suede stitching in various styles is supposed to be part of the look. I also remember my friend had a multi-colour pastel chevron mink (I thought it was hideous at the time) and the fact it had no lining was supposed to show off the craftsmanship. I also have an amazing modernist sheared mink Fendi coat somewhere, I need to find it and wear it.
> 
> Gucci does fashion. It's not a fur house (the old Gucci Furs is not related!) they use outside furriers. Their fur coats are beautiful but they are more for the rich lover of the fashion statement rather than for investment.



I guess if one lives in a warmer climate the lighter (airgallion) furs are a good choice. As for no lining, if it's full pelts then that is no problem, you still get the warmth, but these lighter airgallion furs are not as warm as their full pelt counterparts, I find they shed more too.
I buy for warmth and longevity, as well as good looks
I have two airgallion type furs, one is an Oscar de la renta fox stole and the other a full length fox coat by Saks Potts which I only use in the spring or when the weather is very mild. The wind goes right through them



jamamcg said:


> It’s called something like airgallion or something like that I think. Yeah it makes the furs lighter and also means they use less pelts in the garment. I can imagine it getting snagged on something and ripping really quickly.


Thank you, yes that's the name


----------



## KittieKelly

Just stumbled across an article...Gucci has been using Saga furs (their furs are gorgeous!)

"According to _WWD_, who spoke with Saga Furs — the Finland-based fur supplier to Fendi, Louis Vuitton and Versace — fur is still in high demand. "We've had a great 15-year relationship with Gucci, we were sorry to see them go, but we are happy that this is not a Kering decision. We have spoken to Kering and many other Kering brands will continue using Saga-certified furs," Charlie Ross, Saga Furs' head of sustainability said to _WWD_ the day after Gucci revealed its fur-less future"


----------



## jamamcg

KittieKelly said:


> Just stumbled across an article...Gucci has been using Saga furs (their furs are gorgeous!)
> 
> "According to _WWD_, who spoke with Saga Furs — the Finland-based fur supplier to Fendi, Louis Vuitton and Versace — fur is still in high demand. "We've had a great 15-year relationship with Gucci, we were sorry to see them go, but we are happy that this is not a Kering decision. We have spoken to Kering and many other Kering brands will continue using Saga-certified furs," Charlie Ross, Saga Furs' head of sustainability said to _WWD_ the day after Gucci revealed its fur-less future"



Well that’s interesting to know. I was wondering what was going to happen to the other brands under the Kering group. As obviously Stella McCartney is famous for using non fur and non leather and now Gucci going fur free.


----------



## KittieKelly

jamamcg said:


> Well that’s interesting to know. I was wondering what was going to happen to the other brands under the Kering group. As obviously Stella McCartney is famous for using non fur and non leather and now Gucci going fur free.


Sad thing is they will charge "real fur" prices for faux


----------



## Perfect Day

KittieKelly said:


> Sad thing is they will charge "real fur" prices for faux


And more .....


----------



## Yasmin89

Flip88 said:


> Maybe the answer is to go straight to a furrier who can make it from scratch. The prices quoted by Fendi and the like seem so high, I assumed therefore that they used full pelts.
> 
> There has actually been a large increase in the number of furriers in The UK recently so this really is a viable option. They can discuss exactly the process prior to design.




in regards to UK furriers, could you recommend any besides the obvious well known choices like Hockley and Knightsbridge?

TIA


----------



## Prada_Princess

Yasmin89 said:


> in regards to UK furriers, could you recommend any besides the obvious well known choices like Hockley and Knightsbridge?
> 
> TIA


Actually I have noticed a lot of furriers in The UK popping up outside of London. They have the obvious advantage of not needing to charge prices to recover their expensive London rents.  Many are selling on FB or Instagram. 

I recommend @emiloufur (on Instgram) - she is in the North East and sells on Etsy.  She is a new and I think 'fresh' designer.

There is an amazing furrier in Southport called Angus Taylor (Google him for contact details). He has the tiniest of workshops in a place called Churchtown but he is amazing. He has made things for me in the past and he is cheap. He makes furs to order generally but he carries a small stock. 

There is a furrier in Manchester and they are also on IG and here is their website. They have a rather 'odd' showroom near Salford Central train station. They have some gorgeous chinchillas in stock - 
https://www.glynscollections.co.uk

There are more but I am less familiar with them.


----------



## Prada_Princess

I also ought to add that there are lots of people selling nice furs (mainly fox, raccoon and some mink) on Instagram too. I think they just tend to import directly and sell on.

@twentyfall
@classyfurs

I would guess with sites such as Wish and AliBaba you could yourself buy direct from the importer. This might take a while though.


----------



## Flip88

Yasmin89 said:


> in regards to UK furriers, could you recommend any besides the obvious well known choices like Hockley and Knightsbridge?
> 
> TIA


I concur with those mentioned by PP. There are loads of furriers jotted around London. I like
http://thelondonfurcompany.com/buy_new_fur.htm

Are you looking for a London furrier specifically? There are ...

Mainly fox ...

https://www.popskilondon.co.uk

Or

http://galefurs.co.uk

https://www.noblefurs.co.uk

If you are prepared to shop out of London then you are more likely to get a bargain. 

What are you actually looking for?


----------



## Flip88

Yasmin89 said:


> in regards to UK furriers, could you recommend any besides the obvious well known choices like Hockley and Knightsbridge?
> 
> TIA


To advance my previous post I know of loads but what you are looking to buy would affect which I would recomend. What ate you after?


----------



## Perfect Day

Yasmin89 said:


> in regards to UK furriers, could you recommend any besides the obvious well known choices like Hockley and Knightsbridge?
> 
> TIA


I have bought from Angus Taylor (mentioned above) personally and I recommend him. He gets very busy this time of year so the downside of using him is that he can take a while to complete any project. Call him and get a time frame.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Yasmin89 said:


> in regards to UK furriers, could you recommend any besides the obvious well known choices like Hockley and Knightsbridge?
> 
> TIA


If it's something simple like a fox or racoon collar you are after I have a contact that sells directly from his factor in China. Happy to advise.


----------



## KittieKelly

Tiny treasure 
Mink patata bag


----------



## papertiger

KittieKelly said:


> Just stumbled across an article...Gucci has been using Saga furs (their furs are gorgeous!)
> 
> "According to _WWD_, who spoke with Saga Furs — the Finland-based fur supplier to Fendi, Louis Vuitton and Versace — fur is still in high demand. "We've had a great 15-year relationship with Gucci, we were sorry to see them go, but we are happy that this is not a Kering decision. We have spoken to Kering and many other Kering brands will continue using Saga-certified furs," Charlie Ross, Saga Furs' head of sustainability said to _WWD_ the day after Gucci revealed its fur-less future"



They'll bring it back. Just a question of when (and don't expect an announcement)


----------



## Perfect Day

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3860331
> 
> 
> Tiny treasure
> Mink patata bag


Oh it's fabulous. Does the mink not wear down though on a bag like this? I am guessing it rubs a lot when carried? I do like it though.


----------



## KittieKelly

Perfect Day said:


> Oh it's fabulous. Does the mink not wear down though on a bag like this? I am guessing it rubs a lot when carried? I do like it though.


It's new so we shall soon find out 
But I did carry it in hand and not on my arm so there was no rubbing, and I made sure to carry only a few light things inside so it didn't weigh it down. Inside was lined and felt sturdy. The handles felt a bit frail to me though 
It was on clearance so I took my chances ($400, originally 1,600)


----------



## Perfect Day

KittieKelly said:


> It's new so we shall soon find out [emoji3]
> But I did carry it in hand and not on my arm so there was no rubbing, and I made sure to carry only a few light things inside so it didn't weigh it down. Inside was lined and felt sturdy. The handles felt a bit frail to me though
> It was on clearance so I took my chances ($400, originally 1,600)


Yet another great bargain!!!! Good luck.


----------



## KittieKelly

Perfect Day said:


> Yet another great bargain!!!! Good luck.


I can squeeze a nickel til' the buffalo poops


----------



## cdtracing

KittieKelly said:


> I can squeeze a nickel til' the buffalo poops


 Dead!!  I love the mink purse but I'm so afraid to get one.  I don't even own a calf hair bag because I've seen how bad the hair wears off.  I hope this one works out well for you!!  You certainly got a bargain!!


----------



## KittieKelly

cdtracing said:


> Dead!!  I love the mink purse but I'm so afraid to get one.  I don't even own a calf hair bag because I've seen how bad the hair wears off.  I hope this one works out well for you!!  You certainly got a bargain!!


Don't be afraid to get one. It feels so nice and cuddly, a bit limp, not hard or stiff....oh dear...anyway  
Mink is more durable than calf hair. Mink is supple, calf hair seems brittle from the start


----------



## Flip88

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3860331
> 
> 
> Tiny treasure
> Mink patata bag


Beautiful and what a lovely colour. I too would be a little in fear re getting it damaged but not everyone is as clumsy as me.


----------



## KittieKelly

Flip88 said:


> Beautiful and what a lovely colour. I too would be a little in fear re getting it damaged but not everyone is as clumsy as me.


 I'm always worried about damage, maybe that's why I look so stiff all the time?


----------



## Yasmin89

Prada_Princess said:


> Actually I have noticed a lot of furriers in The UK popping up outside of London. They have the obvious advantage of not needing to charge prices to recover their expensive London rents.  Many are selling on FB or Instagram.
> 
> I recommend @emiloufur (on Instgram) - she is in the North East and sells on Etsy.  She is a new and I think 'fresh' designer.
> 
> There is an amazing furrier in Southport called Angus Taylor (Google him for contact details). He has the tiniest of workshops in a place called Churchtown but he is amazing. He has made things for me in the past and he is cheap. He makes furs to order generally but he carries a small stock.
> 
> There is a furrier in Manchester and they are also on IG and here is their website. They have a rather 'odd' showroom near Salford Central train station. They have some gorgeous chinchillas in stock -
> https://www.glynscollections.co.uk
> 
> There are more but I am less familiar with them.




I'd actually come across @emiloufur but had heard nothing about them. They seem to only do smaller items? Thank you, recommendations are very helpful.


----------



## Yasmin89

Flip88 said:


> I concur with those mentioned by PP. There are loads of furriers jotted around London. I like
> http://thelondonfurcompany.com/buy_new_fur.htm
> 
> Are you looking for a London furrier specifically? There are ...
> 
> Mainly fox ...
> 
> https://www.popskilondon.co.uk
> 
> Or
> 
> http://galefurs.co.uk
> 
> https://www.noblefurs.co.uk
> 
> If you are prepared to shop out of London then you are more likely to get a bargain.
> 
> What are you actually looking for?



I'm quite interested in an ebony coloured long mink. I've seen Miroslava Duma in one but don't know how to link pictures that I don't own. I already own some vintage fur from my grandmother (coats etc) but it's really hard to buy vintage as I'm 159cm and a size 4-6.


----------



## Flip88

Yasmin89 said:


> I'm quite interested in an ebony coloured long mink. I've seen Miroslava Duma in one but don't know how to link pictures that I don't own. I already own some vintage fur from my grandmother (coats etc) but it's really hard to buy vintage as I'm 159cm and a size 4-6.


Ebony will be beautiful for a mink coat. Miroslava Duma's I have not seen but it will of course be expensive. I don't know your budget but I would recommend female pelts (a little more expensive but worth the extra). Perhaps consider a Blackglama mink? Again more expensive but very nice indeed.  If going for a long mink consider trimming it with a different for type such as chinchilla, sable, lynx or fox. 

As for actual fur sellers are you in London?

Here are some British furriers I have either used it that seem decent.

This is from Noble furs 

https://www.noblefurs.co.uk/fur-coats




https://my-mink.com has some nice ones too and some are on sale, which is always welcome I know.

Here is one from My.mink.




 This one is Nice and quite cheap for Harrods anyway...

https://www.harrods.com/en-gb/harrods-of-london/mink-fur-coat-p000000000005711611?colour=black




Is this of any help? I am more than happy to recommend further.


----------



## Flip88

Yasmin89 said:


> I'd actually come across @emiloufur but had heard nothing about them. They seem to only do smaller items? Thank you, recommendations are very helpful.


http://www.vfurs.com/categories/Coats/

Have some which seem to match your criteria.

@emiloufur is a furrier and designer. You provide the general idea and she will create the fur accordingly. Anything is possible.


----------



## Yasmin89

@Flip88 These are very helpful. I am based in London - will try and pop into Noble this week. I see that they also refurbish and I have a coat that I'd like them to take a look at. 2 birds, 1 stone! Thank you!


----------



## Flip88

@Yasmin89 - you are most welcome.

There are others too .. 


http://fursofmayfair.com/home.cfm?a=en&b=collection&c=coats


https://www.thesohofurrier.com/collections/autumn-winter-16-sale/products/mink-biker-jacket

(This mink biker jacket is a steal at £500 but not seemingly what you are looking for).

RDK have a 'bespoke service' and some in that look similar to your spec.

https://www.rdkdesigns.com/collections/autumn-winter-16

https://www.thaliafurs.co.uk/coats/

Here is a furrier in Birmingham which has the fur you want.

https://www.faulkesfurriers.co.uk/catalogue?lightbox=image_txt


----------



## Flip88

From the website I mentioned! Oops forgot the pics (Faulkes website).

Might be cheaper to try the furrier out of London [emoji6]


----------



## Yasmin89

Flip88 said:


> View attachment 3862682
> View attachment 3862683
> 
> 
> From the website I mentioned! Oops forgot the pics (Faulkes website).
> 
> Might be cheaper to try the furrier out of London [emoji6]









 Gotcha. Thanks again! I love this thread. Sorry for taking it slightly off topic


----------



## Prada_Princess

Yasmin89 said:


> Gotcha. Thanks again! I love this thread. Sorry for taking it slightly off topic




Please let us know how you got on. I would guess if you are having a coat custom made all the furriers will be ridiculously busy at this time of year. 

Let is know and good luck!


----------



## Yasmin89

@Prada_Princess well I have an appointment tomorrow afternoon at RDK but the lady did say that the furrier is quite busy so we shall see!


----------



## Prada_Princess

Yasmin89 said:


> @Prada_Princess well I have an appointment tomorrow afternoon at RDK but the lady did say that the furrier is quite busy so we shall see!


The number of times I have said to myself I will buy some fur in the summer only to leave it until the weather drops ..... and the queues form! Good luck.


----------



## KittieKelly

Back from Gucci NYC. I had to do it, I love that lil tiger soooo much!!! and while I was there I asked if they had the bubblegum pink fox jacket, and they did! I posted that one in the fox section 
The reveal....


----------



## snibor

KittieKelly said:


> Back from Gucci NYC. I had to do it, I love that lil tiger soooo much!!! and while I was there I asked if they had the bubblegum pink fox jacket, and they did! I posted that one in the fox section
> The reveal....
> View attachment 3864725
> View attachment 3864726
> View attachment 3864727
> View attachment 3864728



Heck ya!  I luv the pink fox too. Congrats.


----------



## KittieKelly

snibor said:


> Heck ya!  I luv the pink fox too. Congrats.


Yay thank you


----------



## Prada_Princess

KittieKelly said:


> Back from Gucci NYC. I had to do it, I love that lil tiger soooo much!!! and while I was there I asked if they had the bubblegum pink fox jacket, and they did! I posted that one in the fox section
> The reveal....
> View attachment 3864725
> View attachment 3864726
> View attachment 3864727
> View attachment 3864728


Again - it looks fabulous on you. I am not keen on the tiger tbh but as  mink it's lovely.


----------



## papertiger

Flip88 said:


> @Yasmin89 - you are most welcome.
> 
> There are others too ..
> 
> 
> http://fursofmayfair.com/home.cfm?a=en&b=collection&c=coats
> 
> 
> https://www.thesohofurrier.com/collections/autumn-winter-16-sale/products/mink-biker-jacket
> 
> (This mink biker jacket is a steal at £500 but not seemingly what you are looking for).
> 
> RDK have a 'bespoke service' and some in that look similar to your spec.
> 
> https://www.rdkdesigns.com/collections/autumn-winter-16
> 
> https://www.thaliafurs.co.uk/coats/
> 
> Here is a furrier in Birmingham which has the fur you want.
> 
> https://www.faulkesfurriers.co.uk/catalogue?lightbox=image_txt



The 'biker' mink is feathered, not even tails. I'm not sure it ever saw that full retail price for long.


----------



## papertiger

KittieKelly said:


> Back from Gucci NYC. I had to do it, I love that lil tiger soooo much!!! and while I was there I asked if they had the bubblegum pink fox jacket, and they did! I posted that one in the fox section
> The reveal....
> View attachment 3864725
> View attachment 3864726
> View attachment 3864727
> View attachment 3864728



It's stunning, did you get it? 

Very classic ranch mink with a 'reverse' twist

I actually love that most of their full length minks have been so classic in shape.


----------



## KittieKelly

Prada_Princess said:


> Again - it looks fabulous on you. I am not keen on the tiger tbh but as  mink it's lovely.


I can see how the tiger is an acquired taste. I have childish qualities and love stuffed animals so that is why this coat is right up my alley  If it wasn't for the tiger I wouldn't have been interested.
He is a Tibetan Tiger, Gucci just copied it, it's not their design. That goes for many of their other cats as well, used on bags, clothing etc.



papertiger said:


> It's stunning, did you get it?
> 
> Very classic ranch mink with a 'reverse' twist
> 
> I actually love that most of their full length minks have been so classic in shape.



Yes, I'm in love! I named him Mario 
Yes me too, I'm glad it's the classic shape like you mentioned, you don't see it too often these days

Did I mention I'm on ban island? Guess i'll just be having tea time with Mario for the next year or so


----------



## papertiger

KittieKelly said:


> I can see how the tiger is an acquired taste. I have childish qualities and love stuffed animals so that is why this coat is right up my alley  If it wasn't for the tiger I wouldn't have been interested.
> He is a Tibetan Tiger, Gucci just copied it, it's not their design. That goes for many of their other cats as well, used on bags, clothing etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm in love! I named him Mario
> Yes me too, I'm glad it's the classic shape like you mentioned, you don't see it too often these days
> 
> Did I mention I'm on ban island? Guess i'll just be having tea time with Mario for the next year or so




 

I am so absolutely delighted for you, so proud of you for going for it  and thrilled to know one of these rare pieces is going to such a good home. If you were right by my side I would give you the biggest (paper)tiger hug ever  

Now if I could just get you to do a mega-reveal on our Gucci forum


----------



## KittieKelly

papertiger said:


> I am so absolutely delighted for you, so proud of you for going for it  and thrilled to know one of these rare pieces is going to such a good home. If you were right by my side I would give you the biggest (paper)tiger hug ever
> 
> Now if I could just get you to do a mega-reveal on our Gucci forum


OMG I didn't even realize, your a tiger too!!! Big hug!!! 

I forgot all about the Gucci section...I tend to stay in these small little areas of the forum and forget there are sooo many more places to go 

**I sent you a PM


----------



## restricter

KittieKelly said:


> Back from Gucci NYC. I had to do it, I love that lil tiger soooo much!!! and while I was there I asked if they had the bubblegum pink fox jacket, and they did! I posted that one in the fox section
> The reveal....
> View attachment 3864725
> View attachment 3864726
> View attachment 3864727
> View attachment 3864728



I thought the pink fox was incredible but this...  oh wow!  What an incredible, rare runway piece!  Congratulations!  It looks amazing on you!


----------



## cdtracing

I'm so Jelly!!!!!  I'd like to see a reveal of all your furs just so I can !!!


----------



## KittieKelly

restricter said:


> I thought the pink fox was incredible but this...  oh wow!  What an incredible, rare runway piece!  Congratulations!  It looks amazing on you!


Thank you so much 
If I didn't get it id be kicking myself for a life time! and how wonderful it was in my size 



cdtracing said:


> I'm so Jelly!!!!!  I'd like to see a reveal of all your furs just so I can !!!


I don't thing anything comes close to these two, now I look at the rest in my closet and go "meh"


----------



## cdtracing

KittieKelly said:


> I don't thing anything comes close to these two, now I look at the rest in my closet and go "meh"



Still....I'd love to see your collection!!!


----------



## KittieKelly

cdtracing said:


> Still....I'd love to see your collection!!!


I feel bad being a post hog


----------



## Flip88

KittieKelly said:


> I feel bad being a post hog [emoji38]


No!!!! We love it [emoji7]


----------



## KittieKelly

Flip88 said:


> No!!!! We love it [emoji7]


Hehe well I can't resist that! 
I'm a bit under the weather, caught the flu within hours of arriving to NYC  I don't even know how one can get sick that fast, but i'm like a germ manget! lol
I will get some pics when I'm feeling better


----------



## snibor

KittieKelly said:


> Thank you so much
> If I didn't get it id be kicking myself for a life time! and how wonderful it was in my size
> 
> 
> I don't thing anything comes close to these two, now I look at the rest in my closet and go "meh"



Now I feel the same about my own furs after seeing yours!


----------



## cdtracing

KittieKelly said:


> I feel bad being a post hog



OH, Please Don't!!  I live in the South where the weather isn't very conducive to wear a lot of fur so I have to live & love  vicariously through those who have beautiful fur collections!!  I love the eye candy so please, please, please share!!!!


----------



## KittieKelly

snibor said:


> Now I feel the same about my own furs after seeing yours!



I get that when I go over someones house and it's really nice, then id go back to my dark dingy apartment lol



cdtracing said:


> OH, Please Don't!!  I live in the South where the weather isn't very conducive to wear a lot of fur so I have to live & love  vicariously through those who have beautiful fur collections!!  I love the eye candy so please, please, please share!!!!


Ok I will 
You can always go nakey' underneath, fur can also have a cooling effect 
Some furs aren't as warm, like rabbit, and to be honest I don't find mink that warm. With light clothing underneath you can pull it off if the temps are in the 60's
Gilet's come in handy


----------



## Flip88

KittieKelly said:


> I get that when I go over someones house and it's really nice, then id go back to my dark dingy apartment lol
> 
> 
> Ok I will
> You can always go nakey' underneath, fur can also have a cooling effect [emoji38]
> Some furs aren't as warm, like rabbit, and to be honest I don't find mink that warm. With light clothing underneath you can pull it off if the temps are in the 60's
> Gilet's come in handy


I'd rather go naked and wear fur [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## papertiger

KittieKelly said:


> I get that when I go over someones house and it's really nice, then id go back to my dark dingy apartment lol
> 
> 
> Ok I will
> You can always go nakey' underneath, fur can also have a cooling effect
> Some furs aren't as warm, like rabbit, and to be honest I don't find mink that warm. With light clothing underneath you can pull it off if the temps are in the 60's
> Gilet's come in handy



My friends mother (from Chile) said (wearing a FL mink) "it's never too cold or warm to wear fur, fur is a temperature regulator". Having a full-pelt fox and a sable I can't quite agree with her but I don't think it has to be freezing.


----------



## Flip88

I was once told that broadtail or karakul fur was sold primarily to plug the gap or people keen to wear fur when it's not that cold. I have no idea if this is true!


----------



## papertiger

Flip88 said:


> I was once told that broadtail or karakul fur was sold primarily to plug the gap or people keen to wear fur when it's not that cold. I have no idea if this is true!



Broadtail and Astrakhan are OK. Curly lamb (late) karakul is like walking around in your own sauna


----------



## KittieKelly

Flip88 said:


> I'd rather go naked and wear fur [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



Hahaha true true!! 



papertiger said:


> My friends mother (from Chile) said (wearing a FL mink) "it's never too cold or warm to wear fur, fur is a temperature regulator". Having a full-pelt fox and a sable I can't quite agree with her but I don't think it has to be freezing.



Fox is a bit warm, need the 50's or below for me to pull that one off
If you dress really really light under then I guess it can be done, the silk lining has a cooling effect. Sable is the one fur I still don't own. I have a tiny sable scarf though 
I wear fur vests/gilets in the low 70's


----------



## Genie27

I have to wear a thin cotton t-shirt with my mink, in the dead of winter, or I'm a hot mess. And mine isn't even lined. Perhaps that makes a difference? Having a silk or satin lining to dissipate the heat better? Because it gets very hot indoors

My next piece is going to be knee length at least - my hip-length ruffled 3/4 sleeve jacket leaves my tush *COLD* :snowflake:

@KittieKelly gorgeous Mink and the pink fox is amazing!!! Congratulations on your new pieces.


----------



## KittieKelly

Genie27 said:


> I have to wear a thin cotton t-shirt with my mink, in the dead of winter, or I'm a hot mess. And mine isn't even lined. Perhaps that makes a difference? Having a silk or satin lining to dissipate the heat better? Because it gets very hot indoors
> 
> My next piece is going to be knee length at least - my hip-length ruffled 3/4 sleeve jacket leaves my tush *COLD* :snowflake:
> 
> @KittieKelly gorgeous Mink and the pink fox is amazing!!! Congratulations on your new pieces.



Thank you 
I think the lining does help keep us cooler. Satin and silk feels cool to the touch.
The only coat I have that are unlined are shearling (lamb) and those are very warm. I know what you mean about indoors, sometimes I feel panicky from the heat. Fur keeps in your body heat no doubt about that


----------



## KittieKelly

It's nice to see young women interested in fur.
Kendall Jenner in a lovely mink
I guess the torn stocking goes with the youthful part. Ooo just got a flashback of the 80's


----------



## Flip88

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3866422
> View attachment 3866423
> View attachment 3866424
> 
> 
> It's nice to see young women interested in fur.
> Kendall Jenner in a lovely mink
> I guess the torn stocking goes with the youthful part. Ooo just got a flashback of the 80's [emoji38]


Ha ha .... me too.


----------



## Prada_Princess

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3866422
> View attachment 3866423
> View attachment 3866424
> 
> 
> It's nice to see young women interested in fur.
> Kendall Jenner in a lovely mink
> I guess the torn stocking goes with the youthful part. Ooo just got a flashback of the 80's [emoji38]


That IS a mink!!!


----------



## Genie27

Is it too early in the season for real people to wear fur? We had our first cold spell here today (a few snowflakes, but quite cold for the unprepared) and I'd like to reduce the cost per wear on mine.


----------



## snibor

x


----------



## snibor

Genie27 said:


> Is it too early in the season for real people to wear fur? We had our first cold spell here today (a few snowflakes, but quite cold for the unprepared) and I'd like to reduce the cost per wear on mine.


It was pretty cold here today and i broke out the mink!   Any excuse to break out the fur.


----------



## Genie27

snibor said:


> It was pretty cold here today and i broke out the mink!   Any excuse to break out the fur.


Yay!! I think I will wear mine tomorrow


----------



## KellyObsessed

I'm Canadian too, and you can wear fur from November through March, and not look out of place.   Today was definitely a fur coat day.


----------



## Prada_Princess

In the UK it's pretty much from November to March too. Our winters though are less harsh than the Canadian ones.


----------



## periogirl28

Been wearing the minks and sable gilet for a few days so far. The sable coat with come out soon I think. Winter is here.


----------



## KellyObsessed

I wore a long knitted mink sweater on a flight from Toronto to New Jersey several years ago in April.    it was the beginning of April, and it was cold.     I would not have worn my mink coat, but I didn't feel inappropriately dressed.
A man on the plane (business class) actually looked at me and incredulously asked;  You're wearing a fur coat in April?       I looked at him and said, it's only a sweater. lol   I knew what he meant, as I wouldn't wear a fur coat in April either  since it's Spring; but it was so cold and dry.


----------



## KittieKelly

KellyObsessed said:


> I wore a long knitted mink sweater on a flight from Toronto to New Jersey several years ago in April.    it was the beginning of April, and it was cold.     I would not have worn my mink coat, but I didn't feel inappropriately dressed.
> A man on the plane (business class) actually looked at me and incredulously asked;  You're wearing a fur coat in April?       I looked at him and said, it's only a sweater. lol   I knew what he meant, as I wouldn't wear a fur coat in April either  since it's Spring; but it was so cold and dry.


If it keeps you warm on a chilly day then that's all that matters, no matter what month it is. I live in the northeast and we often get snow in April. 
Maybe he liked you


----------



## KellyObsessed

lol  He did say it in a good natured way with a smile, so I wasn't offended or embarrassed.   I laughingly answered him.  I was more surprised that a man noticed or knew that fur in April is not "done" in Toronto, and risked voicing a comment which could be considered rude.   I was rather amused by it.

I only have one mink coat, and aspire to your fur collection, KittieKelly! lol


----------



## Perfect Day

KellyObsessed said:


> lol  He did say it in a good natured way with a smile, so I wasn't offended or embarrassed.   I laughingly answered him.  I was more surprised that a man noticed or knew that fur in April is not "done" in Toronto, and risked voicing a comment which could be considered rude.   I was rather amused by it.
> 
> I only have one mink coat, and aspire to your fur collection, KittieKelly! lol


I think we all aspire to that KK fur collection! I think maybe you had an admirer [emoji6] also.


----------



## KittieKelly

KellyObsessed said:


> lol  He did say it in a good natured way with a smile, so I wasn't offended or embarrassed.   I laughingly answered him.  I was more surprised that a man noticed or knew that fur in April is not "done" in Toronto, and risked voicing a comment which could be considered rude.   I was rather amused by it.
> 
> I only have one mink coat, and aspire to your fur collection, KittieKelly! lol





Perfect Day said:


> I think we all aspire to that KK fur collection! I think maybe you had an admirer [emoji6] also.



Thank you both 
I think I have enough to last me a life time 
But I still need a sable for my collection!!


----------



## cdtracing

KittieKelly said:


> Thank you both
> I think I have enough to last me a life time
> But I still need a sable for my collection!!


You certainly have an impressive, drool worthy collection!!!  I love them all!!!


----------



## KittieKelly

cdtracing said:


> You certainly have an impressive, drool worthy collection!!!  I love them all!!!


Thank you


----------



## snibor

My full length sheared mink with fox trim. An oldie but I still appreciate it.


----------



## KittieKelly

snibor said:


> My full length sheared mink with fox trim. An oldie but I still appreciate it.
> View attachment 3881502


Gorgeous! Sheared mink is sooo soft!


----------



## snibor

KittieKelly said:


> Gorgeous! Sheared mink is sooo soft!



Thanks!  It is so soft.


----------



## KittieKelly

snibor said:


> Thanks!  It is so soft.


It's really nice. Wear it everywhere, I wear mine no matter where I go


----------



## cdtracing

snibor said:


> My full length sheared mink with fox trim. An oldie but I still appreciate it.
> View attachment 3881502


Do you find sheared mink easier to wear & take care of than full coated?  Sheared mink is so soft!!!


----------



## snibor

cdtracing said:


> Do you find sheared mink easier to wear & take care of than full coated?  Sheared mink is so soft!!!



Hmm. Not sure KittieKelly would prob know better. The full length sheared mink is my oldest in terms of when I purchased. Still looks great. I do make sure I store all my furs in summer. I have a shorter sheared mink as well. I think it’s easy to wear. I’ll wear with jeans regularly all winter. My grandma had a mink coat she did not store properly and it dried out. Seems like fur can last a lifetime and more if cared for.


----------



## Rephined

I came across this blog with a young woman wearing a vintage mink capelet. Simply sumptuous! 

http://meagansmoda.com/2016/01/26/chocolate-rose/#comment-25682


----------



## cdtracing

That looks awesome with boots & skinny jeans!


----------



## KittieKelly

snibor said:


> Hmm. Not sure KittieKelly would prob know better. The full length sheared mink is my oldest in terms of when I purchased. Still looks great. I do make sure I store all my furs in summer. I have a shorter sheared mink as well. I think it’s easy to wear. I’ll wear with jeans regularly all winter. My grandma had a mink coat she did not store properly and it dried out. Seems like fur can last a lifetime and more if cared for.



Yeah I don't see a difference in care or wear compared to sheared and not sheared. Mink is so durable, and yes if cared for can easily out last us.
What happened to your grandma's mink? How did she keep it in the house? like in an attic? I worry sometimes about mine because I have too many to store. Next spring I will store only the expensive few, the rest have to stay in my house




Rephined said:


> I came across this blog with a young woman wearing a vintage mink capelet. Simply sumptuous!
> 
> http://meagansmoda.com/2016/01/26/chocolate-rose/#comment-25682
> View attachment 3881997



Beautiful well kept condition
Such a timeless style


----------



## snibor

KittieKelly said:


> Yeah I don't see a difference in care or wear compared to sheared and not sheared. Mink is so durable, and yes if cared for can easily out last us.
> What happened to your grandma's mink? How did she keep it in the house? like in an attic? I worry sometimes about mine because I have too many to store. Next spring I will store only the expensive few, the rest have to stay in my house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was after she had it for many years. She kept in closet I believe.   She did not have a basement.  Yeah you can’t store 40 plus furs. That would cost a fortune and just transporting would be ridiculous!   If you keep in cool basement in summer Your prob fine.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Rephined said:


> I came across this blog with a young woman wearing a vintage mink capelet. Simply sumptuous!
> 
> http://meagansmoda.com/2016/01/26/chocolate-rose/#comment-25682
> View attachment 3881997


Yes it's perfectly paired with the skinny jeans too.


----------



## chicinthecity777

I have been wearing my plucked mink coat handful of times this season. It gets so many compliments! I must confess I don't feel that cold in the last few winters and my other thicker full mink coat don't get much wear ...


----------



## Prada_Princess

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I have been wearing my plucked mink coat handful of times this season. It gets so many compliments! I must confess I don't feel that cold in the last few winters and my other thicker full mink coat don't get much wear ...


How fabulous. Do you find plucked mink as warm?


----------



## chicinthecity777

Prada_Princess said:


> How fabulous. Do you find plucked mink as warm?


It's less warm than normal full mink. But it's so much softer! Like velvet!


----------



## KittieKelly

xiangxiang0731 said:


> It's less warm than normal full mink. But it's so much softer! Like velvet!


Is plucked like knitted mink?


----------



## KittieKelly

Wore my mink today


----------



## snibor

KittieKelly said:


> Wore my mink today
> 
> View attachment 3882795
> View attachment 3882796
> View attachment 3882797



This coat is a total show stopper. Gorgeous!


----------



## Perfect Day

KittieKelly said:


> Wore my mink today
> 
> View attachment 3882795
> View attachment 3882796
> View attachment 3882797


Just amazing.


----------



## KittieKelly

snibor said:


> This coat is a total show stopper. Gorgeous!





Perfect Day said:


> Just amazing.



Thank you both. I love him dearly


----------



## cdtracing

That coat is a head turner!!!  And it looks so good on you!!


----------



## KittieKelly

cdtracing said:


> That coat is a head turner!!!  And it looks so good on you!!


Thank you


----------



## chicinthecity777

KittieKelly said:


> Is plucked like knitted mink?


No. It's more like shaved mink but instead of shaving it all, big and corse hair was plucked, leaving the only soft hair. Here I posted when I got it:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/think-mink.729784/page-82#post-29886078
If you go a couple of pages after there were mod shots which may help to see it a bit better.


----------



## Flip88

KittieK - you ROCK that mink coat. What a head turner indeed.

Snibor - just gorgeous. Looks very very snuggly and just gorgeous.


----------



## Flip88

Here is my sheepskin and silverfox fur (dyed to a brown colour). It's from Madeleie and it is so warm. The sheepskin is shaved yet retains the ability to keep me warm. 

Happy cold weather ladies.


----------



## Flip88

Oops- posted in the wrong thread (sorry!).


----------



## KittieKelly

xiangxiang0731 said:


> No. It's more like shaved mink but instead of shaving it all, big and corse hair was plucked, leaving the only soft hair. Here I posted when I got it:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/think-mink.729784/page-82#post-29886078
> If you go a couple of pages after there were mod shots which may help to see it a bit better.



Oh holy moses that is gorgeous! I wasn't picturing that...wow wow 
What color is your B? It looks yummy enough to eat!


----------



## KittieKelly

Flip88 said:


> KittieK - you ROCK that mink coat. What a head turner indeed.



Thank you 
I wish there were a little version of him peeking out of the side pocket so I can see more of him 

Snibor - just gorgeous. Looks very very snuggly and just gorgeous.[/QUOTE]


Flip88 said:


> View attachment 3883288
> View attachment 3883289
> 
> 
> Here is my sheepskin and silverfox fur (dyed to a brown colour). It's from Madeleie and it is so warm. The sheepskin is shaved yet retains the ability to keep me warm.
> 
> Happy cold weather ladies.



I love this one! It does look warm, and the fur around the neck must be so cozy!

Yay I'm so happy the cold weather is here!!


----------



## Prada_Princess

KittieKelly said:


> Wore my mink today
> 
> View attachment 3882795
> View attachment 3882796
> View attachment 3882797


I bet you get loads of compliments as that mink is totally fabulous. It's the real 'full length mink' statement fur.


xiangxiang0731 said:


> No. It's more like shaved mink but instead of shaving it all, big and corse hair was plucked, leaving the only soft hair. Here I posted when I got it:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/think-mink.729784/page-82#post-29886078
> If you go a couple of pages after there were mod shots which may help to see it a bit better.


Aah, so there is less hair to trap the air and retain warmth. It's lovely.


----------



## KittieKelly

Prada_Princess said:


> I bet you get loads of compliments as that mink is totally fabulous. It's the real 'full length mink' statement fur.


Not one! But I get compliments if I wear a cheap pair of shoes in the rain. Goes to show you where I live 

I did catch a few people turning around with a puzzled look on their face when they saw the tiger


----------



## snibor

KittieKelly said:


> Not one! But I get compliments if I wear a cheap pair of shoes in the rain. Goes to show you where I live
> 
> I did catch a few people turning around with a puzzled look on their face when they saw the tiger



Ha!  We here appreciate fashion.


----------



## KittieKelly

snibor said:


> Ha!  We here appreciate fashion.



Yes, and thank you! I suffer in the real world 

But when I go in high end stores they know what's good and give compliments. The rest of them don't no squat!


----------



## chicinthecity777

KittieKelly said:


> Oh holy moses that is gorgeous! I wasn't picturing that...wow wow
> What color is your B? It looks yummy enough to eat!


Thank you dear! The B is rose confetti.


----------



## KittieKelly

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Thank you dear! The B is rose confetti.


Ahh it's lovely


----------



## KittieKelly

Got out my Cross Mink Muff for tomorrow 
I used the flash so some areas came out a lil bright. 
I love when they have the zippered pouch, then it doubles as a purse


----------



## cdtracing

That's so cool.  You never see fur muffs where I live.  I think they're so sophisticated & a remembrance of a more elegant style.


----------



## KittieKelly

cdtracing said:


> That's so cool.  You never see fur muffs where I live.  I think they're so sophisticated & a remembrance of a more elegant style.



I never see them either, I'm the only one around here 
The older ladies appreciate it and always give compliments and seem happy to see one again. The younger generation has no clue, they look puzzled when they see my hands go inside it 
I watch a lot of old movies, so I thought id see if etsy or ebay sells them, and sure enough they are packed with them! And new ones are still being made today. Chanel, Alice & Olivia, I think Kate Spade too. Fur salons sometimes have them. So they are around but just didn't catch on I guess 

p.s I have the Chanel muff in black rabbit and white CC logo


----------



## cdtracing

KittieKelly said:


> I never see them either, I'm the only one around here
> The older ladies appreciate it and always give compliments and seem happy to see one again. The younger generation has no clue, they look puzzled when they see my hands go inside it
> I watch a lot of old movies, so I thought id see if etsy or ebay sells them, and sure enough they are packed with them! And new ones are still being made today. Chanel, Alice & Olivia, I think Kate Spade too. Fur salons sometimes have them. So they are around but just didn't catch on I guess
> 
> p.s I have the Chanel muff in black rabbit and white CC logo


Ooooooo....I would love to see your Chanel muff!!!  Please, pretty please!!!


----------



## KittieKelly

cdtracing said:


> Ooooooo....I would love to see your Chanel muff!!!  Please, pretty please!!!



Hehe 
I just finished cutting my sons hair, and I have to caulk the bedroom moulding. So in between caulk and spackle I will get a pic


----------



## papertiger

KittieKelly said:


> Wore my mink today
> 
> View attachment 3882795
> View attachment 3882796
> View attachment 3882797


----------



## papertiger

Can't beat @KittieKelly 's amazing Gucci but wearing my Rizal, Paris mahogany ranch mink with sheared fox trim today dressed down with igloo boots and knits. Apologies for the terrible photo, looks so much nicer IRL


----------



## papertiger

KittieKelly said:


> I never see them either, I'm the only one around here
> The older ladies appreciate it and always give compliments and seem happy to see one again. The younger generation has no clue, they look puzzled when they see my hands go inside it
> I watch a lot of old movies, so I thought id see if etsy or ebay sells them, and sure enough they are packed with them! And new ones are still being made today. Chanel, Alice & Olivia, I think Kate Spade too. Fur salons sometimes have them. So they are around but just didn't catch on I guess
> 
> p.s I have the Chanel muff in black rabbit and white CC logo



I remember those Chanel muffs, I wish I'd bought one in the white with black CCs but I was too shy about the CCs, they're quite standout. Fabulous though.


----------



## KittieKelly

papertiger said:


> Can't beat @KittieKelly 's amazing Gucci but wearing my Rizal, Paris mahogany ranch mink with sheared fox trim today dressed down with igloo boots and knits. Apologies for the terrible photo, looks so much nicer IRL
> 
> 
> View attachment 3890271



Oh I love this! This looks great. People don't realize that fur can be dressed up or down, it doesn't need to be saved for only special occasions. Fur was meant to be worn, all the time


----------



## KittieKelly

papertiger said:


> I remember those Chanel muffs, I wish I'd bought one in the white with black CCs but I was too shy about the CCs, they're quite standout. Fabulous though.



The white was lovely. They do have a zippered pouch too which is great, not all muffs have that, or the strap. I would have worn it out tomorrow but I'm wearing a white front wool coat and I'm afraid little black hairs will get on it, so it will have to wait another day to come out.

Here it is


----------



## Tuwong

KittieKelly said:


> Oh I love this! This looks great. People don't realize that fur can be dressed up or down, it doesn't need to be saved for only special occasions. Fur was meant to be worn, all the time


 YES IT WAS! i wear fur to the grocery store. we are the queens of opulence.
I'm starting a fur line and im going to have lots of bright colours and patterns! FUN!


----------



## Tuwong

KittieKelly said:


> The white was lovely. They do have a zippered pouch too which is great, not all muffs have that, or the strap. I would have worn it out tomorrow but I'm wearing a white front wool coat and I'm afraid little black hairs will get on it, so it will have to wait another day to come out.
> 
> Here it is
> 
> View attachment 3890274


 This is gorgeous where can i get one for rmyself?


----------



## papertiger

KittieKelly said:


> The white was lovely. They do have a zippered pouch too which is great, not all muffs have that, or the strap. I would have worn it out tomorrow but I'm wearing a white front wool coat and I'm afraid little black hairs will get on it, so it will have to wait another day to come out.
> 
> Here it is
> 
> View attachment 3890274



 totally beautiful


----------



## KittieKelly

Tuwong said:


> YES IT WAS! i wear fur to the grocery store. we are the queens of opulence.
> I'm starting a fur line and im going to have lots of bright colours and patterns! FUN!



Yes me too! Even to hardware stores and pet shops ha! I get dirty looks in pet shops but who cares, I have my pets too and I love them. If I didn't buy fur someone else will so might as well be me 
Wow that's awesome your starting your own line. Please show us when it's done 

I think some people are jealous, I can see it in their eyes, they want fur too but don't know how to start!! Hopefully we will start trending it again by wearing ours all over town, we the REAL people, not just celebrities.


----------



## KittieKelly

Tuwong said:


> This is gorgeous where can i get one for rmyself?



Thank you. They are long sold out at Chanel, but if you call a few Chanel boutiques they may have a left over. I got an older style handbag that way.
Ebay does have them, but be careful of fakes. Here's a white one, appears authentic, but i'm no expert.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/5K-NEW-CHA...444785?hash=item2392f5e8b1:g:2-IAAOSwywRaCBFZ



papertiger said:


> totally beautiful



Thank you


----------



## cdtracing

KittieKelly said:


> The white was lovely. They do have a zippered pouch too which is great, not all muffs have that, or the strap. I would have worn it out tomorrow but I'm wearing a white front wool coat and I'm afraid little black hairs will get on it, so it will have to wait another day to come out.
> 
> Here it is
> 
> View attachment 3890274


Oh, I love that!!!  I love the zippered pouch idea, too.  I remember seeing these.  

And yes, I wear my fur everywhere as long as it's cold enough for it.  I wear it to lunch, grocery store, shopping, errand running.  I'll even wear mine to Walmart!!!


----------



## KittieKelly

cdtracing said:


> Oh, I love that!!!  I love the zippered pouch idea, too.  I remember seeing these.
> 
> And yes, I wear my fur everywhere as long as it's cold enough for it.  I wear it to lunch, grocery store, shopping, errand running.  I'll even wear mine to Walmart!!!



The pouch holds a decent amount too. 
You must look so glamorous in Walmart  
Next week looks a little mild, so I may only be able to do a fur vest. Where's the snow?!! Haven't seen a flake yet...accept my mother in law...Doh!!! No no, she's a very nice lady


----------



## snibor

papertiger said:


> Can't beat @KittieKelly 's amazing Gucci but wearing my Rizal, Paris mahogany ranch mink with sheared fox trim today dressed down with igloo boots and knits. Apologies for the terrible photo, looks so much nicer IRL
> 
> 
> View attachment 3890271



This is a beautiful coat.


----------



## snibor

KittieKelly said:


> The white was lovely. They do have a zippered pouch too which is great, not all muffs have that, or the strap. I would have worn it out tomorrow but I'm wearing a white front wool coat and I'm afraid little black hairs will get on it, so it will have to wait another day to come out.
> 
> Here it is
> 
> View attachment 3890274



I freakin luv this!!!


----------



## papertiger

snibor said:


> This is a beautiful coat.



Thank you  an impulse buy in Paris (when the exchange rate was more favourable).


----------



## KittieKelly

snibor said:


> I freakin luv this!!!



Thank you 
I hope to wear it this week


----------



## papertiger

cdtracing said:


> Oh, I love that!!!  I love the zippered pouch idea, too.  I remember seeing these.
> 
> *And yes, I wear my fur everywhere as long as it's cold enough for it.  I wear it to lunch, grocery store, shopping, errand running.  I'll even wear mine to Walmart!!!*



Me too, for me Wilko, Tescos, beach, returning library books...


----------



## KittieKelly

Wore my cross mink muff today with a Gucci wool coat  
Just realized from the pics that me muff is upside down


----------



## snibor

KittieKelly said:


> Wore my cross mink muff today with a Gucci wool coat
> Just realized from the pics that me muff is upside down
> 
> View attachment 3891121
> View attachment 3891122



Love it!  Kellyann Conway wore the Gucci coat to President’s inauguration!  I remember seeing it. Except you wear it WAY better!!


----------



## KittieKelly

snibor said:


> Love it!  Kellyann Conway wore the Gucci coat to President’s inauguration!  I remember seeing it. Except you wear it WAY better!!



Thank you 
I remember when she wore it. She didn't pair it right,  she had on a red hat and gloves didn't she? People were saying she looked like Paddington bear. After those comments I put mine away for a little bit 
I watch the show Don't be tardy for the wedding and a few episodes ago Kim Zolciak had it on. She wore it very nicely, I think she had on a nude colored dress underneath if I remember correctly. You cannot wear this coat with anything red, that's a no no


----------



## snibor

KittieKelly said:


> Thank you
> I remember when she wore it. She didn't pair it right,  she had on a red hat and gloves didn't she? People were saying she looked like Paddington bear. After those comments I put mine away for a little bit
> I watch the show Don't be tardy for the wedding and a few episodes ago Kim Zolciak had it on. She wore it very nicely, I think she had on a nude colored dress underneath if I remember correctly. You cannot wear this coat with anything red, that's a no no



Yes she wore a red hat. My friends laughed at me cauz I also noticed she was carrying a red epi LV Alma bag.  They were like how do you know that?  Lol. 

It’s a fantastic coat.


----------



## chicinthecity777

KittieKelly said:


> Wore my cross mink muff today with a Gucci wool coat
> Just realized from the pics that me muff is upside down
> 
> View attachment 3891121
> View attachment 3891122


You look great! Love the whole outfit!


----------



## Flip88

KittieKelly said:


> Wore my cross mink muff today with a Gucci wool coat
> Just realized from the pics that me muff is upside down
> 
> View attachment 3891121
> View attachment 3891122


Fabulous. I do like the cross colour of the mink.


----------



## cdtracing

KittieKelly said:


> Wore my cross mink muff today with a Gucci wool coat
> Just realized from the pics that me muff is upside down
> 
> View attachment 3891121
> View attachment 3891122


You look great & the muff compliments the outfit!!!


----------



## periogirl28

KittieKelly said:


> Wore my cross mink muff today with a Gucci wool coat
> Just realized from the pics that me muff is upside down
> 
> View attachment 3891121
> View attachment 3891122



This looks perfect together! ❤️


----------



## periogirl28

The cold weather continues. Blackglama mink coat today. Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## Rephined

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3891693
> 
> The cold weather continues. Blackglama mink coat today. Thank you for letting me share.



A knee length mink coat - exactly what I’d like to have.


----------



## periogirl28

Rephined said:


> A knee length mink coat - exactly what I’d like to have.


Thank you! I had this custom made as never found the right coat for me.


----------



## KittieKelly

snibor said:


> Yes she wore a red hat. My friends laughed at me cauz I also noticed she was carrying a red epi LV Alma bag.  They were like how do you know that?  Lol.
> 
> It’s a fantastic coat.



LOL you need to teach them about fashion 
A red bag too...yeah she over did this poor coat with too much red. The red bag would have been enough


----------



## KittieKelly

xiangxiang0731 said:


> You look great! Love the whole outfit!





Flip88 said:


> Fabulous. I do like the cross colour of the mink.





cdtracing said:


> You look great & the muff compliments the outfit!!!





periogirl28 said:


> This looks perfect together! ❤️



Thank you sweeties


----------



## KittieKelly

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3891693
> 
> The cold weather continues. Blackglama mink coat today. Thank you for letting me share.



You look gorgeous! I love the cut on this coat, it has everything going for it


----------



## papertiger

snibor said:


> Love it!  Kellyann Conway wore the Gucci coat to President’s inauguration!  I remember seeing it. Except you wear it WAY better!!





KittieKelly said:


> Thank you
> I remember when she wore it. She didn't pair it right,  she had on a red hat and gloves didn't she? People were saying she looked like Paddington bear. After those comments I put mine away for a little bit
> I watch the show Don't be tardy for the wedding and a few episodes ago Kim Zolciak had it on. She wore it very nicely, I think she had on a nude colored dress underneath if I remember correctly. You cannot wear this coat with anything red, that's a no no



So true, our Kittie wears it so much better


----------



## KittieKelly

papertiger said:


> So true, our Kittie wears it so much better



Yay thank you


----------



## papertiger

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3891693
> 
> The cold weather continues. Blackglama mink coat today. Thank you for letting me share.



Always beautiful and picture perfect XXX


----------



## periogirl28

papertiger said:


> Always beautiful and picture perfect XXX


Couldn't have learnt so much without your kind advice my dear @papertiger!


----------



## periogirl28

KittieKelly said:


> You look gorgeous! I love the cut on this coat, it has everything going for it


Thank you so much, my fellow fur aficionado.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Just a sneak peek photo of my mink coat.


----------



## Flip88

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Just a sneak peek photo of my mink coat.
> View attachment 3895171


Ooooo do show more you tease!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Flip88 said:


> Ooooo do show more you tease!


 didn't get a chance to get a full shot. And our weather has turned milder again.


----------



## Genie27

Sorry about the poor lighting - it was a cold and dreary day today. Here is my Valentino mink. My next one will be above the knee.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Genie27 said:


> Sorry about the poor lighting - it was a cold and dreary day today. Here is my Valentino mink. My next one will be above the knee.


It's lovely. You went for a designer - was this because of the design or did you think the pelts were better quality (or both)? Do you think it is worth paying the extra for a designer brand when it comes to fur? I sometimes wonder.

Your mink is super by the way, I love the cut on it. Is it lined?


----------



## snibor

Genie27 said:


> Sorry about the poor lighting - it was a cold and dreary day today. Here is my Valentino mink. My next one will be above the knee.



Stunning!


----------



## Genie27

Prada_Princess said:


> It's lovely. You went for a designer - was this because of the design or did you think the pelts were better quality (or both)? Do you think it is worth paying the extra for a designer brand when it comes to fur? I sometimes wonder.
> 
> Your mink is super by the way, I love the cut on it. Is it lined?


I fell in love with the subtle cut and gorgeous colour. Most furs I tried at salons were cut straight and didn’t look flattering on me. I’m 5’0 so a lot of them were quite unflattering. 

It’s unlined - you can see the suede at the collar. 

So here’s the thing - a fur coat was on my forever wish list but I had not liked any that I’d tried on before. I was at my local discount store and it caught my eye. It was my size, and looked good on. So I bought it and then decided to research the quality etc. 

I asked for feedback here, tried on furs in a couple of department store salons to see if I liked something else better, and in the end one furrier suggested I bring it in to compare. 

The look on his face when he stroked the pelts confirmed my decision to keep it. 

The price was about 40% of what he said it would go for in the salon, which made it affordable for me. As far as designer minks go. 

I’ve only had it one season, so I don’t know how it will hold up, but I am careful with it.


----------



## cdtracing

Genie27 said:


> Sorry about the poor lighting - it was a cold and dreary day today. Here is my Valentino mink. My next one will be above the knee.


This is so gorgeous & stylish!!!


----------



## Prada_Princess

Genie27 said:


> I fell in love with the subtle cut and gorgeous colour. Most furs I tried at salons were cut straight and didn’t look flattering on me. I’m 5’0 so a lot of them were quite unflattering.
> 
> It’s unlined - you can see the suede at the collar.
> 
> So here’s the thing - a fur coat was on my forever wish list but I had not liked any that I’d tried on before. I was at my local discount store and it caught my eye. It was my size, and looked good on. So I bought it and then decided to research the quality etc.
> 
> I asked for feedback here, tried on furs in a couple of department store salons to see if I liked something else better, and in the end one furrier suggested I bring it in to compare.
> 
> The look on his face when he stroked the pelts confirmed my decision to keep it.
> 
> The price was about 40% of what he said it would go for in the salon, which made it affordable for me. As far as designer minks go.
> 
> I’ve only had it one season, so I don’t know how it will hold up, but I am careful with it.


A true love affair! A match made in heaven. Honestly it's lovely and suits you. I really like the fact it's unlined.


----------



## Flip88

Genie27 said:


> Sorry about the poor lighting - it was a cold and dreary day today. Here is my Valentino mink. My next one will be above the knee.


It's gorgeous.  I remember you getting this. It's a beauty.


----------



## Genie27

Prada_Princess said:


> A true love affair! A match made in heaven. Honestly it's lovely and suits you. I really like the fact it's unlined.


Thank you. My biggest fear in buying from a non-salon was the quality - if it was dried out etc. but it is luxurious and glossy. 

I tried on a knee length navy blue plucked mink, with silk lining. It was actually quite cute and not as bulky as a full mink and 40% off. I’m tempted as it would be a great casual warm coat. But I already have 4-5 warm winter coats so this is heading into excess.

I’m not sure how I feel about non-traditional colours holding up over the years, and whether it looks special enough. This short grey one gets admired and is a great conversation starter, for some reason. 

Quality/technical question (@papertiger  perhaps): what is plucked mink - how is it different from regular? Do they use a lesser grade of mink when they dye and or pluck?


----------



## JolieS

Genie27 said:


> Thank you. My biggest fear in buying from a non-salon was the quality - if it was dried out etc. but it is luxurious and glossy.
> 
> I tried on a knee length navy blue plucked mink, with silk lining. It was actually quite cute and not as bulky as a full mink and 40% off. I’m tempted as it would be a great casual warm coat. But I already have 4-5 warm winter coats so this is heading into excess.
> 
> I’m not sure how I feel about non-traditional colours holding up over the years, and whether it looks special enough. This short grey one gets admired and is a great conversation starter, for some reason.
> 
> Quality/technical question (@papertiger  perhaps): what is plucked mink - how is it different from regular? Do they use a lesser grade of mink when they dye and or pluck?



Here is my take on Mink 101: Some species of mink have short, even hair (like Blackglama), while others have long guard hairs (like Mahogany). These guard hairs can be plucked, which as you noted can decrease the weight and bulk of the coat.  Or the pelt can be given a buzz cut, which is called sheared - lighter and more flexible than either natural or plucked, and doesn’t have an in-your-face fur appearance. Regular, plucked, and sheared can all be dyed. Dying does weaken the fur, just like dying on human hair, and it won’t last as long as an undyed fur.

If you go to a furrier and get a coat custom-made, they will show you a bunches of pelts, and you select those that you think are best matched for colour. A ready-made fur should also be selected for how well the pelts match. If you purchase a dyed fur, there is no need to match the pelts, so by definition the coat will not be of the same quality as an undyed coat. 

It all depends on the look you are after. Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## snibor

JolieS said:


> Here is my take on Mink 101: Some species of mink have short, even hair (like Blackglama), while others have long guard hairs (like Mahogany). These guard hairs can be plucked, which as you noted can decrease the weight and bulk of the coat.  Or the pelt can be given a buzz cut, which is called sheared - lighter and more flexible than either natural or plucked, and doesn’t have an in-your-face fur appearance. Regular, plucked, and sheared can all be dyed. Dying does weaken the fur, just like dying on human hair, and it won’t last as long as an undyed fur.
> 
> If you go to a furrier and get a coat custom-made, they will show you a bunches of pelts, and you select those that you think are best matched for colour. A ready-made fur should also be selected for how well the pelts match. If you purchase a dyed fur, there is no need to match the pelts, so by definition the coat will not be of the same quality as an undyed coat.
> 
> It all depends on the look you are after. Hope this helps a bit.



Interesting info!  Thanks for posting


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> Thank you. My biggest fear in buying from a non-salon was the quality - if it was dried out etc. but it is luxurious and glossy.
> 
> I tried on a knee length navy blue plucked mink, with silk lining. It was actually quite cute and not as bulky as a full mink and 40% off. I’m tempted as it would be a great casual warm coat. But I already have 4-5 warm winter coats so this is heading into excess.
> 
> I’m not sure how I feel about non-traditional colours holding up over the years, and whether it looks special enough. This short grey one gets admired and is a great conversation starter, for some reason.
> 
> Quality/technical question (@papertiger  perhaps): what is plucked mink - how is it different from regular? Do they use a lesser grade of mink when they dye and or pluck?



Plucking out the guard hairs (lustre in the length but not lower down) before shearing means the sheared mink will provide a more even sheen throughout. 

Usually male pelts are used for shearing. Male pelts have are coarser hair on top but equally soft under-hair. It also reduces the weight as male pelts are heavier. 

Anyone fancying a new custom fur, I can recommend Liska. As you know I bought a mink and fox last year at Hockley's so I really can't justify but I saw their selection at a VIP event thingy and I was so impressed. So many colours including fashion colours (even pastels) and variables. Sables were a fair price too. Any can have custom linings and they even still do embroidered initials or whatever you want, something Hockley hasn't done for years.


----------



## papertiger

JolieS said:


> Here is my take on Mink 101: Some species of mink have short, even hair (like Blackglama), while others have long guard hairs (like Mahogany). These guard hairs can be plucked, which as you noted can decrease the weight and bulk of the coat.  Or the pelt can be given a buzz cut, which is called sheared - lighter and more flexible than either natural or plucked, and doesn’t have an in-your-face fur appearance. Regular, plucked, and sheared can all be dyed. Dying does weaken the fur, just like dying on human hair, and it won’t last as long as an undyed fur.
> 
> If you go to a furrier and get a coat custom-made, they will show you a bunches of pelts, and you select those that you think are best matched for colour. A ready-made fur should also be selected for how well the pelts match. If you purchase a dyed fur, there is no need to match the pelts, so by definition the coat will not be of the same quality as an undyed coat.
> 
> It all depends on the look you are after. Hope this helps a bit.



That's true. Blackglama is a mutated species and the breeding programme has selected for more regular length whereas most high quality Demi-buff, Wild-type and Ranch minks are bred to emphasise the natural qualities of the fur including strong contrast. 

Just a note on mink dyed 'black'. Black dye is an unstable colour, in time the colour will fade a little to what it really is very dark brown or blue/purple.


----------



## KittieKelly

Hope nobody minds my repeated tiger pics, but I figure it's paired with different outfits so why not


----------



## papertiger

KittieKelly said:


> Hope nobody minds my repeated tiger pics, but I figure it's paired with different outfits so why not
> 
> View attachment 3910778
> View attachment 3910781
> View attachment 3910782



How could anyone mind? FAB!


----------



## Prada_Princess

KittieKelly said:


> Hope nobody minds my repeated tiger pics, but I figure it's paired with different outfits so why not
> 
> View attachment 3910778
> View attachment 3910781
> View attachment 3910782


Fabulous !!


----------



## snibor

KittieKelly said:


> Hope nobody minds my repeated tiger pics, but I figure it's paired with different outfits so why not
> 
> View attachment 3910778
> View attachment 3910781
> View attachment 3910782



Luv!


----------



## KittieKelly

papertiger said:


> How could anyone mind? FAB!





Prada_Princess said:


> Fabulous !!





snibor said:


> Luv!



Thank you lovies


----------



## KittieKelly

My Gucci SA just texted me this one. I want this one so bad! Although I can do without the flowers on the sleeve. It will never happen regardless...it's 45,000 dollars!! yowza 




astrakhan and mink


----------



## snibor

KittieKelly said:


> My Gucci SA just texted me this one. I want this one so bad! Although I can do without the flowers on the sleeve. It will never happen regardless...it's 45,000 dollars!! yowza
> 
> View attachment 3910896
> 
> 
> astrakhan and mink



Dang it I can’t see the pic!  This has been happening on the app. Ugh.

Edit.  Now I see!  That’s a beauty.  Really a stunning piece.  Not to enable you or anything. Ha!


----------



## KittieKelly

snibor said:


> Dang it I can’t see the pic!  This has been happening on the app. Ugh.
> 
> Edit.  Now I see!  That’s a beauty.  Really a stunning piece.  Not to enable you or anything. Ha!



If only I didn't have to feed the children 
It looks like something straight out of the 1920's! I wonder if it has a dumb flower on the back? Dang knowing Gucci, it might.


----------



## Prada_Princess

KittieKelly said:


> My Gucci SA just texted me this one. I want this one so bad! Although I can do without the flowers on the sleeve. It will never happen regardless...it's 45,000 dollars!! yowza
> 
> View attachment 3910896
> 
> 
> astrakhan and mink


That IS a lot. Don't get me wrong, it's beautiful for sure but not at this price.


----------



## snibor

KittieKelly said:


> If only I didn't have to feed the children
> It looks like something straight out of the 1920's! I wonder if it has a dumb flower on the back? Dang knowing Gucci, it might.



Meh. Food is overrated.  Just kidding!  Beautiful coat. Way too expensive.


----------



## cdtracing

KittieKelly said:


> Hope nobody minds my repeated tiger pics, but I figure it's paired with different outfits so why not
> 
> View attachment 3910778
> View attachment 3910781
> View attachment 3910782


Gorgeous coat. You can never display a beautiful mink too much.


----------



## cdtracing

KittieKelly said:


> My Gucci SA just texted me this one. I want this one so bad! Although I can do without the flowers on the sleeve. It will never happen regardless...it's 45,000 dollars!! yowza
> 
> View attachment 3910896
> 
> 
> astrakhan and mink


This is stunning but too high priced for me!


----------



## KittieKelly

Prada_Princess said:


> That IS a lot. Don't get me wrong, it's beautiful for sure but not at this price.



They should at least go on sale knowing that Gucci is done with fur. He is dying to sell what's left because soon Gucci will be putting all left over furs to auction.
He has a lot left, many furs i've never seen before on the runway or their website. This is the Manhattan flagship store, if anyone is in NYC you have to see this store, it's amazing!



snibor said:


> Meh. Food is overrated.  Just kidding!  Beautiful coat. Way too expensive.



Agreed. i throw them some crumbs occasionally lol...yes kidding kidding 



cdtracing said:


> Gorgeous coat. You can never display a beautiful mink too much.



Thank you 



cdtracing said:


> This is stunning but too high priced for me!



Way too high


----------



## chicinthecity777

KittieKelly said:


> Hope nobody minds my repeated tiger pics, but I figure it's paired with different outfits so why not
> 
> View attachment 3910778
> View attachment 3910781
> View attachment 3910782


I must say this is a great coat! When I first saw it I wasn't sure about the back. But you really pulled it off! Such a statement piece!


----------



## KittieKelly

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I must say this is a great coat! When I first saw it I wasn't sure about the back. But you really pulled it off! Such a statement piece!



Thank you 
It does help that the tiger has a very cute face


----------



## Prada_Princess

KittieKelly said:


> My Gucci SA just texted me this one. I want this one so bad! Although I can do without the flowers on the sleeve. It will never happen regardless...it's 45,000 dollars!! yowza
> 
> View attachment 3910896
> 
> 
> astrakhan and mink






Spotted on Jamie Winstone also a light coloured Astrakhan.


----------



## KittieKelly

Prada_Princess said:


> View attachment 3911500
> 
> 
> Spotted on Jamie Winstone also a light coloured Astrakhan.



This ones gorgeous!! I assume this is Gucci? Very nice!


----------



## KittieKelly

Santa was just at my front door...the reveal in a moment!!


----------



## snibor

KittieKelly said:


> Santa was just at my front door...the reveal in a moment!!



No!!!!  Yes!!!!!! It can’t be the lynx?  What is it?


----------



## KittieKelly

Okee here it is! Took some quick pics, the lighting is way off since it's night time....and I was a lil excited so it's a bit crooked on the hanger...








Angry Cat mink!!  
My SA texted hubby last night, he just got it in yesterday. It's the only one in the whole USA! Hubby said he'll take it and to ship it over night...I mean Santa said that 
SA called it cinnamon mink but it's more of a spice color. 
He knows im an angry cat fanatic 

Well that's it, xmas is over lol


----------



## snibor

Omg!!!!  I’m so freakin excited!   Unbelievable!  We need mod shots. 

Ps-does your husband have a single brother?  Lol.


----------



## KittieKelly

snibor said:


> Omg!!!!  I’m so freakin excited!   Unbelievable!  We need mod shots.
> 
> Ps-does your husband have a single brother?  Lol.



Hehe yay
When I opened the box I had no clue which one it was. I saw the black collar but I knew it couldn't have been the lamb one. Then I flipped it over and joyous be it was angry cat, my love 
SA said you won't find it anywhere. I googled it and nope can't find it. We also can't find any of the other furs he's been showing us. So I wonder if some were custom made? or prototypes? Hubby should have asked.

No he doesn't have a brother. I can have him cloned though 

Oh forgot mod shots. I'm in my pj's lol, but I plan on wearing him out Thursday. So real pics will come then!


----------



## snibor

KittieKelly said:


> Hehe yay
> When I opened the box I had no clue which one it was. I saw the black collar but I knew it couldn't have been the lamb one. Then I flipped it over and joyous be it was angry cat, my love
> SA said you won't find it anywhere. I googled it and nope can't find it. We also can't find any of the other furs he's been showing us. So I wonder if some were custom made? or prototypes? Hubby should have asked.
> 
> No he doesn't have a brother. I can have him cloned though
> 
> Oh forgot mod shots. I'm in my pj's lol, but I plan on wearing him out Thursday. So real pics will come then!



Seriously congrats.  Fascinating about these unique furs. And you have one!  So cool.


----------



## papertiger

KittieKelly said:


> Hehe yay
> When I opened the box I had no clue which one it was. I saw the black collar but I knew it couldn't have been the lamb one. Then I flipped it over and joyous be it was angry cat, my love
> SA said you won't find it anywhere. I googled it and nope can't find it. We also can't find any of the other furs he's been showing us. So I wonder if some were custom made? or prototypes? Hubby should have asked.
> 
> No he doesn't have a brother. I can have him cloned though
> 
> Oh forgot mod shots. I'm in my pj's lol, but I plan on wearing him out Thursday. So real pics will come then!





Seriously fabulous! Delighted for you. 

I tried a similar style and same buttons but it wasn't Angry Cat on the back (can't remember). My choices would have been the snakes on wildtype and the blackglama peacock, both all sold out in my size - you are so lucky . 
What a sweetheart of a DH you have, thoughtful, creative and generous (must be lve)


----------



## papertiger

snibor said:


> Seriously congrats.  Fascinating about these unique furs. And you have one!  So cool.



I think KK may have 3 now


----------



## KittieKelly

snibor said:


> Seriously congrats.  Fascinating about these unique furs. And you have one!  So cool.



Thank you 
I am drawn to different things, with cute faces. It's such a shame that Gucci is doing away with their furs, they are so different compared to anything else.



papertiger said:


> Seriously fabulous. I tried a similar style and same buttons but it wasn't Angry Cat on the back. What a sweetheart of a DH you have, thoughtful, creative and generous (must be lve)



Thank you too 
Ok this is a good lead! 
Can you tell me when and what country? They must be prototypes and just didn't make the cut into production, sound right?
He is a gem  We've been together for 18 years, been through a lot, so this is my reap in the rewards time lol


----------



## KittieKelly

papertiger said:


> I think KK may have 3 now



Yes three


----------



## papertiger

KittieKelly said:


> Thank you
> I am drawn to different things, with cute faces. It's such a shame that Gucci is doing away with their furs, they are so different compared to anything else.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you too
> Ok this is a good lead!
> Can you tell me when and what country? They must be prototypes and just didn't make the cut into production, sound right?
> He is a gem  We've been together for 18 years, been through a lot, so this is my reap in the rewards time lol



That makes it even better. 

Harrods and now I remember, it was an orange dragon on the back of a white mink.


----------



## KittieKelly

papertiger said:


> That makes it even better.
> 
> Harrods and now I remember, it was an orange dragon on the back of a white mink.



Ahhh yes, i've seen the dragon on white mink. That one was really nice!


----------



## papertiger

KittieKelly said:


> Ahhh yes, i've seen the dragon on white mink. That one was really nice!



It was but I prefer yours.


----------



## cdtracing

Holy Cow!!!  Wonderfully  fabulous coat!!!  So unique!!  Congratulations!!!  I'm so happy for you!  Hubby is definitely a keeper!!  It's really nice to have a coat you won't see on other people!!  It's a real head turner!!


----------



## KittieKelly

cdtracing said:


> Holy Cow!!!  Wonderfully  fabulous coat!!!  So unique!!  Congratulations!!!  I'm so happy for you!  Hubby is definitely a keeper!!  It's really nice to have a coat you won't see on other people!!  It's a real head turner!!



Thank you 
Today I got to see it in the light, it looks better than it did last night 
I can't wait to wear it, either tomorrow or Friday. I have my outfit picked out for today already, which was another early xmas gift


----------



## Prada_Princess

KittieKelly said:


> Okee here it is! Took some quick pics, the lighting is way off since it's night time....and I was a lil excited so it's a bit crooked on the hanger...
> 
> View attachment 3911554
> View attachment 3911555
> View attachment 3911556
> View attachment 3911557
> View attachment 3911558
> 
> 
> Angry Cat mink!!
> My SA texted hubby last night, he just got it in yesterday. It's the only one in the whole USA! Hubby said he'll take it and to ship it over night...I mean Santa said that [emoji38]
> SA called it cinnamon mink but it's more of a spice color.
> He knows im an angry cat fanatic
> 
> Well that's it, xmas is over lol


You are incredible!!! Fur bonkers - I love it [emoji818][emoji818][emoji11][emoji11][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## KittieKelly

Prada_Princess said:


> You are incredible!!! Fur bonkers - I love it [emoji818][emoji818][emoji11][emoji11][emoji16][emoji16]



Thank you


----------



## KittieKelly

I was expecting my lynx today so when the bell rang I assumed it was that....until I opened the box...whoa what a surprise my eyes had 





Hubby had the pics from the SA on his phone, these are clearer..






I nearly fainted


----------



## snibor

KittieKelly said:


> I was expecting my lynx today so when the bell rang I assumed it was that....until I opened the box...whoa what a surprise my eyes had
> 
> View attachment 3913080
> View attachment 3913081
> 
> 
> Hubby had the pics from the SA on his phone, these are clearer..
> 
> View attachment 3913082
> View attachment 3913083
> View attachment 3913084
> 
> 
> I nearly fainted



No way!!!  What a Christmas!!!  Incredible!  Beyond exciting. [emoji113]️.

This is different than others you have. (I think). More of a casual piece but so interesting.  You’ll never see anyone else with it.  Congrats!!!

@papertiger has to see this. More Gucci!


----------



## KittieKelly

snibor said:


> No way!!!  What a Christmas!!!  Incredible!  Beyond exciting. [emoji113]️.
> 
> This is different than others you have. (I think). More of a casual piece but so interesting.  You’ll never see anyone else with it.  Congrats!!!
> 
> @papertiger has to see this. More Gucci!



Beyond exciting is right. I got so excited that I felt sick after lol. I'm having tea now to try and recuperate 
Yes it is different, more for spring or the warmer weather. It reminded me of a Chanel tweed jacket a little bit, only in mink 
He tried for the lamb coat but it was only in size 40, too small for me. So he got me a red lamb Fendi bag 
I will take pics of that tomorrow..im not well right not 
My lynx came, it's gorgeous! Pics will come at a later date for that one too


----------



## snibor

KittieKelly said:


> Beyond exciting is right. I got so excited that I felt sick after lol. I'm having tea now to try and recuperate
> Yes it is different, more for spring or the warmer weather. It reminded me of a Chanel tweed jacket a little bit, only in mink
> He tried for the lamb coat but it was only in size 40, too small for me. So he got me a red lamb Fendi bag
> I will take pics of that tomorrow..im not well right not
> My lynx came, it's gorgeous! Pics will come at a later date for that one too



Oh my. Feel good. Have a good night. Wonderful pieces and what a generous, thoughtful husband you have. [emoji1]


----------



## cdtracing

KittieKelly said:


> I was expecting my lynx today so when the bell rang I assumed it was that....until I opened the box...whoa what a surprise my eyes had
> 
> View attachment 3913080
> View attachment 3913081
> 
> 
> Hubby had the pics from the SA on his phone, these are clearer..
> 
> View attachment 3913082
> View attachment 3913083
> View attachment 3913084
> 
> 
> I nearly fainted



Lawd have mercy!!!!  Be still my heart!  What a surprise!!!  This is definitely your year for Gucci furs!!!!  This one is really different from your others.  I love the look & can't wait to see mod pics!!  You have a wonderfully thoughtful hubby!!!  Looking forward to seeing the Lynx as well!  Your collection keeps growing & growing.  Looks like you're going to have add on a climate controlled room just for your furs!!


----------



## Prada_Princess

KittieKelly said:


> I was expecting my lynx today so when the bell rang I assumed it was that....until I opened the box...whoa what a surprise my eyes had
> 
> View attachment 3913080
> View attachment 3913081
> 
> 
> Hubby had the pics from the SA on his phone, these are clearer..
> 
> View attachment 3913082
> View attachment 3913083
> View attachment 3913084
> 
> 
> I nearly fainted


How lovely and a great reveal. I love the close up pics with illustrate those individual hairs - makes it look so lush.


----------



## KittieKelly

cdtracing said:


> Lawd have mercy!!!!  Be still my heart!  What a surprise!!!  This is definitely your year for Gucci furs!!!!  This one is really different from your others.  I love the look & can't wait to see mod pics!!  You have a wonderfully thoughtful hubby!!!  Looking forward to seeing the Lynx as well!  Your collection keeps growing & growing.  Looks like you're going to have add on a climate controlled room just for your furs!!



I guess once they announced they were going fur free we felt the need to stock up 
I definitely need a climate controlled room. I was looking into them and not many are installed in homes. Maybe a giant wine closet would work lol



Prada_Princess said:


> How lovely and a great reveal. I love the close up pics with illustrate those individual hairs - makes it look so lush.



Thank you 
They use Saga minks/furs so they are very lush and thick.


----------



## KittieKelly

First day out with my feline friend


----------



## papertiger

KittieKelly said:


> First day out with my feline friend
> 
> View attachment 3913687
> View attachment 3913688
> View attachment 3913689
> View attachment 3913690



Beautiful warm colour and you can see the cut from the back too. It's great that little surprise on the reverse. Than you so much for sharing it with us 

Love you boots BTW


----------



## KittieKelly

papertiger said:


> Beautiful warm colour and you can see the cut from the back too. It's great that little surprise on the reverse. Than you so much for sharing it with us
> 
> Love you boots BTW



Thank you 
I feel a little spoiled now. I keep peaking outside the door for more surprises


----------



## snibor

KittieKelly said:


> First day out with my feline friend
> 
> View attachment 3913687
> View attachment 3913688
> View attachment 3913689
> View attachment 3913690



Luv this. You look amazing!


----------



## KittieKelly

snibor said:


> Luv this. You look amazing!



Thank you


----------



## restricter

KittieKelly said:


> First day out with my feline friend
> 
> View attachment 3913687
> View attachment 3913688
> View attachment 3913689
> View attachment 3913690



Everything about this coat is perfection —the rich color, the adorable cat and most of all the way it looks on you.  Many congratulations on this rare piece.


----------



## KittieKelly

restricter said:


> Everything about this coat is perfection —the rich color, the adorable cat and most of all the way it looks on you.  Many congratulations on this rare piece.



Thank you so much


----------



## cdtracing

KittieKelly said:


> First day out with my feline friend
> 
> View attachment 3913687
> View attachment 3913688
> View attachment 3913689
> View attachment 3913690


This looks stunning on you!  Congratulations & enjoy!!!!


----------



## Prada_Princess

KittieKelly said:


> First day out with my feline friend
> 
> View attachment 3913687
> View attachment 3913688
> View attachment 3913689
> View attachment 3913690


Beautiful.


----------



## KittieKelly

cdtracing said:


> This looks stunning on you!  Congratulations & enjoy!!!!





Prada_Princess said:


> Beautiful.



Thank you both


----------



## Flip88

KittieKelly said:


> Hope nobody minds my repeated tiger pics, but I figure it's paired with different outfits so why not
> 
> View attachment 3910778
> View attachment 3910781
> View attachment 3910782


I do love love love this fur from the front but the back is not something that would suit me. There is no denying the quality of the pelts though - super!


KittieKelly said:


> Okee here it is! Took some quick pics, the lighting is way off since it's night time....and I was a lil excited so it's a bit crooked on the hanger...
> 
> View attachment 3911554
> View attachment 3911555
> View attachment 3911556
> View attachment 3911557
> View attachment 3911558
> 
> 
> Angry Cat mink!!
> My SA texted hubby last night, he just got it in yesterday. It's the only one in the whole USA! Hubby said he'll take it and to ship it over night...I mean Santa said that [emoji38]
> SA called it cinnamon mink but it's more of a spice color.
> He knows im an angry cat fanatic
> 
> Well that's it, xmas is over lol


The colours are so warm, I really really like this. I am so envious of your fab fur collection. How many do you own? 


KittieKelly said:


> I was expecting my lynx today so when the bell rang I assumed it was that....until I opened the box...whoa what a surprise my eyes had
> 
> View attachment 3913080
> View attachment 3913081
> 
> 
> Hubby had the pics from the SA on his phone, these are clearer..
> 
> View attachment 3913082
> View attachment 3913083
> View attachment 3913084
> 
> 
> I nearly fainted


[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## KittieKelly

Flip88 said:


> I do love love love this fur from the front but the back is not something that would suit me. There is no denying the quality of the pelts though - super!
> 
> The colours are so warm, I really really like this. I am so envious of your fab fur collection. How many do you own?
> 
> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you 
I know the tiger isn't everyone's cup of tea. I love childish cute things so it's perfect for me 
Oh yes the quality of Gucci furs in top notch. They use Saga furs but it seems they are even better than Saga.
I seriously have to count..I may do that tonight and let you know


----------



## Flip88

KittieKelly said:


> Thank you [emoji813]
> I know the tiger isn't everyone's cup of tea. I love childish cute things so it's perfect for me
> Oh yes the quality of Gucci furs in top notch. They use Saga furs but it seems they are even better than Saga.
> I seriously have to count..I may do that tonight and let you know [emoji38]


Is this the same one on Dakota Johnson?


----------



## KittieKelly

Flip88 said:


> Is this the same one on Dakota Johnson?
> 
> View attachment 3914723



Yep that's the one


----------



## Perfect Day

KittieKelly said:


> Hope nobody minds my repeated tiger pics, but I figure it's paired with different outfits so why not
> 
> View attachment 3910778
> View attachment 3910781
> View attachment 3910782


Mind??? We love em - keep them coming girl. So saga must save their best pelts for designers it seems? You can just tell those are superior to some. I'd also love you to confirm how many you own - the KittieKelly fur farm exists somewhere in this world [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] Happy Christmas ladies [emoji318][emoji818]


----------



## KittieKelly

Perfect Day said:


> Mind??? We love em - keep them coming girl. So saga must save their best pelts for designers it seems? You can just tell those are superior to some. I'd also love you to confirm how many you own - the KittieKelly fur farm exists somewhere in this world [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] Happy Christmas ladies [emoji318][emoji818]



Saga does furs for Fendi also. There are other designers too but that slips my mind. I will do a count I promise  I wanted to last night but there is just too much food these past days and I haven't been able to leave my sofa just yet 

Merry Christmas sweetie


----------



## KittieKelly

Flip88 said:


> The colours are so warm, I really really like this. I am so envious of your fab fur collection. How many do you own?
> 
> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]





Perfect Day said:


> I'd also love you to confirm how many you own - the KittieKelly fur farm exists somewhere in this world [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] Happy Christmas ladies [emoji318][emoji818]



I just counted...
A total of 51 fur coats, vests, capes and jackets. I did not count the stoles, wraps, scarfs, handbags or shoes. Nor did I count the few dozen shearling coats.
I think I can open up my own store 
Oh and number 52 will be arriving sometime next week


----------



## restricter

I thought I’d share a few of my minks.  First up is an Adrienne Landau leopard printed mink.


----------



## restricter

This one is a custom design from a local furrier.  It’s sheared and dyed.


----------



## restricter

And last but not least is my prized sheared dyed Fendi mink with mink cuffs.


----------



## Perfect Day

restricter said:


> I thought I’d share a few of my minks.  First up is an Adrienne Landau leopard printed mink.
> 
> View attachment 3914971
> 
> 
> View attachment 3914972


Love this, Resricter I bet it gets a lot of compliments. I love a lil wild looking fur.


restricter said:


> This one is a custom design from a local furrier.  It’s sheared and dyed.
> 
> View attachment 3914973
> 
> 
> View attachment 3914974


Wow. Custom dyed - it's original colour being what? 


restricter said:


> And last but not least is my prized sheared dyed Fendi mink with mink cuffs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3914975
> 
> 
> View attachment 3914976


Again, I do like the suede bit of the pelt on the outside - shows it what work went into the coat.


----------



## KittieKelly

restricter said:


> This one is a custom design from a local furrier.  It’s sheared and dyed.
> 
> View attachment 3914973
> 
> 
> View attachment 3914974



All so beautiful! The second one is my favorite. It almost looks like astrakhan lamb 
Lovely!


----------



## KittieKelly

Here's the back of Dakota Johnson's coat


----------



## restricter

Perfect Day said:


> Love this, Resricter I bet it gets a lot of compliments. I love a lil wild looking fur.
> 
> Wow. Custom dyed - it's original colour being what?
> 
> Again, I do like the suede bit of the pelt on the outside - shows it what work went into the coat.



No idea on what color that mink was before.  The story behind it is that the customer ordered it, hated it and sold it back to my furrier.  I was there picking up my fur from storage, saw it and fell in love.  It’s never failed to be an attention getter.

The suede looking color on the Fendi is actually dyed!  It’s a truly incredible piece up close.


----------



## snibor

@restricter all lovely!  So glad to have another fur lover in this thread.


----------



## KittieKelly

snibor said:


> @restricter all lovely!  So glad to have another fur lover in this thread.



Yes! I hope more join in


----------



## KittieKelly

restricter said:


> No idea on what color that mink was before.  The story behind it is that the customer ordered it, hated it and sold it back to my furrier.  I was there picking up my fur from storage, saw it and fell in love.  It’s never failed to be an attention getter.
> 
> The suede looking color on the Fendi is actually dyed!  It’s a truly incredible piece up close.



I see that in the Fendi,. it's very unique. I can't believe someone hated that coat! It's gorgeous!


----------



## cdtracing

Ladies, I am soooooo loving all these different style mink coats!!!!!


----------



## LVtingting

KittieKelly said:


> My Gucci SA just texted me this one. I want this one so bad! Although I can do without the flowers on the sleeve. It will never happen regardless...it's 45,000 dollars!! yowza
> 
> View attachment 3910896
> 
> 
> astrakhan and mink


----------



## LVtingting

I’m new at this! Please excuse me for asking is Astrakhan a fabric or fur?


----------



## cdtracing

LVtingting said:


> I’m new at this! Please excuse me for asking is Astrakhan a fabric or fur?


It'a fur...lamb.


----------



## KittieKelly

LVtingting said:


> I’m new at this! Please excuse me for asking is Astrakhan a fabric or fur?



Lamb fur with the hyde, to be exact fetal lamb. It is taken when it is still inside the mama, or a few hours old,  I think it's caracul once it's born though. Astrakhan is the most desirable lamb fur.
It can be artificial too. Velvet astrakhan looks very similar to the real thing.


----------



## Perfect Day

I own curly lamb which is a young lamb. I think you mean broadtail which is the stillborn lambs (hence it's so rare and thus expensive). Karakul I think is just a lamb born in a certain region of Africa. 

I have seen these gloves in leather and mink at Neimans. I don't know how quickly they will be delivered to England and I want some gloves now. If I don't see some nicer ones in the sales tomorrow I will get some. 

In the sale at £130 - but I fear a little the mink might be itchy. Any thoughts ?


----------



## Prada_Princess

KittieKelly said:


> I just counted...
> A total of 51 fur coats, vests, capes and jackets. I did not count the stoles, wraps, scarfs, handbags or shoes. Nor did I count the few dozen shearling coats.
> I think I can open up my own store
> Oh and number 52 will be arriving sometime next week


51 !!!!!! Fur queen. I am SO envious!!!!!!


----------



## Prada_Princess

restricter said:


> I thought I’d share a few of my minks.  First up is an Adrienne Landau leopard printed mink.
> 
> View attachment 3914971
> 
> 
> View attachment 3914972


Honestly they are all nice. Which is the warmest?


restricter said:


> This one is a custom design from a local furrier.  It’s sheared and dyed.
> 
> View attachment 3914973
> 
> 
> View attachment 3914974


----------



## restricter

Prada_Princess said:


> Honestly they are all nice. Which is the warmest?



They’re all about the same.  My big guns for ultra cold weather is my Tanuki.  Nothing gets through that baby.


----------



## Prada_Princess

restricter said:


> They’re all about the same.  My big guns for ultra cold weather is my Tanuki.  Nothing gets through that baby.


I'd imagine that Tanuki is the warmest - it looks like you could live in the South Pole with it !


----------



## KittieKelly

Perfect Day said:


> I own curly lamb which is a young lamb. I think you mean broadtail which is the stillborn lambs (hence it's so rare and thus expensive). Karakul I think is just a lamb born in a certain region of Africa.
> 
> I have seen these gloves in leather and mink at Neimans. I don't know how quickly they will be delivered to England and I want some gloves now. If I don't see some nicer ones in the sales tomorrow I will get some.
> 
> In the sale at £130 - but I fear a little the mink might be itchy. Any thoughts ?
> 
> View attachment 3915501



Astrakhan and broadtail are the same, just different name and different parts of the world. They are not always still born, typically they are taken from utero, killing the mother as well for the highest quality pelt. Sometimes it's within hours of birth or a few days before the fur quickly changes to a more wiry coarse pelt. 
Either way, no matter what name or where they came from the highest quality is from fetal lambs, or hours old.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Perfect Day said:


> I own curly lamb which is a young lamb. I think you mean broadtail which is the stillborn lambs (hence it's so rare and thus expensive). Karakul I think is just a lamb born in a certain region of Africa.
> 
> I have seen these gloves in leather and mink at Neimans. I don't know how quickly they will be delivered to England and I want some gloves now. If I don't see some nicer ones in the sales tomorrow I will get some.
> 
> In the sale at £130 - but I fear a little the mink might be itchy. Any thoughts ?
> 
> View attachment 3915501


At that price they are a bargain.


----------



## KittieKelly

Prada_Princess said:


> 51 !!!!!! Fur queen. I am SO envious!!!!!!



Don't be. There is a time when too many is too many! and I have too many


----------



## ProfessorLV

KittieKelly said:


> Okee here it is! Took some quick pics, the lighting is way off since it's night time....and I was a lil excited so it's a bit crooked on the hanger...
> 
> View attachment 3911554
> View attachment 3911555
> View attachment 3911556
> View attachment 3911557
> View attachment 3911558
> 
> 
> Angry Cat mink!!
> My SA texted hubby last night, he just got it in yesterday. It's the only one in the whole USA! Hubby said he'll take it and to ship it over night...I mean Santa said that
> SA called it cinnamon mink but it's more of a spice color.
> He knows im an angry cat fanatic
> 
> Well that's it, xmas is over lol



That cat looks happy to me! What a work of art. That coat is EVERYTHING!


----------



## KittieKelly

ProfessorLV said:


> That cat looks happy to me! What a work of art. That coat is EVERYTHING!



Thank you 
The designer has been very creative, it's a shame they are doing away with furs 
But...they claim they would drop fur for their 2018 S/S collection and if you look at the spring 2018 runway show they still had fur! So they lie 
I got a sneak peak at F/W 2018 and they showed a faux fur, it was awful!! Looked like something from H&M, which is fine for under 100 dollars, but i'm sure it will be several thousand..for faux


----------



## LVtingting

KittieKelly said:


> Astrakhan and broadtail are the same, just different name and different parts of the world. They are not always still born, typically they are taken from utero, killing the mother as well for the highest quality pelt. Sometimes it's within hours of birth or a few days before the fur quickly changes to a more wiry coarse pelt.
> Either way, no matter what name or where they came from the highest quality is from fetal lambs, or hours old.


----------



## LVtingting

Thanks for the clarification! New to the fur world, so much to learn[emoji1]


----------



## mochachoc

So my very first attempt at bidding for anything on ebay and I lost.  I was hoping to be the proud owner of a pre-loved mink coat.  I was so nervous too.  Right at the very end someone beat me.


----------



## snibor

mochachoc said:


> So my very first attempt at bidding for anything on ebay and I lost.  I was hoping to be the proud owner of a pre-loved mink coat.  I was so nervous too.  Right at the very end someone beat me.



Aw. Sorry. I’m sure the right one will come along and it will be yours.


----------



## mochachoc

Thanks Snibor.  I was looking forward to it.


----------



## mochachoc

I see the phrase "no blackglama" on an ebay listing, what does this mean?


----------



## cdtracing

mochachoc said:


> So my very first attempt at bidding for anything on ebay and I lost.  I was hoping to be the proud owner of a pre-loved mink coat.  I was so nervous too.  Right at the very end someone beat me.



Sorry you didn't win that one but another will come your way.  Sometimes you have to watch the listings closely on ebay when you're bidding on something your really want.  People will watch a listing for days & not bid but wait til the last minute to bid on it, not giving you time to increase your bid.  Just keep lookng & look for sellers with 100% positive feedback.  Ask the seller questions about the condition.....if it has any wear spots, guard hair wear, rips, or wear in the back from sitting on the coat.  When sitting while wearing a long coat, you should flip the back of the coat up so you're not sitting on it.  I generally take mine off when I am driving or riding in the car.  
Keep looking....you'll find another!


----------



## mochachoc

cdtracing said:


> Sorry you didn't win that one but another will come your way.  Sometimes you have to watch the listings closely on ebay when you're bidding on something your really want.  People will watch a listing for days & not bid but wait til the last minute to bid on it, not giving you time to increase your bid.  Just keep lookng & look for sellers with 100% positive feedback.  Ask the seller questions about the condition.....if it has any wear spots, guard hair wear, rips, or wear in the back from sitting on the coat.  When sitting while wearing a long coat, you should flip the back of the coat up so you're not sitting on it.  I generally take mine off when I am driving or riding in the car.
> Keep looking....you'll find another!


Oh thank you for the tips.  Very useful and gratefully received.  I did wonder whether all the fur I'm seeing with SAGA labels were genuine.  I'm going to continue learning from you ladies.


----------



## cdtracing

mochachoc said:


> Oh thank you for the tips.  Very useful and gratefully received.  I did wonder whether all the fur I'm seeing with SAGA labels were genuine.  I'm going to continue learning from you ladies.



Saga furs are genuine.


----------



## Rephined

mochachoc said:


> I see the phrase "no blackglama" on an ebay listing, what does this mean?



It means the coat is not a Blackglama. I think sellers do this to get the item to show up in your search results, even though it may not be exactly what you are looking for (ie. if you are specifically searching for a Blackglama). The item may be a beautiful ranch mink, possibly comparable to a Blackglama, and they want you to consider purchasing it.

I hope I'm making sense.


----------



## Rephined

mochachoc said:


> So my very first attempt at bidding for anything on ebay and I lost.  I was hoping to be the proud owner of a pre-loved mink coat.  I was so nervous too.  Right at the very end someone beat me.



It's disappointing, but it happens. Be sure to bid the maximum amount that you are willing to pay for the item (proxy bidding). It increases your chances of winning.


----------



## mochachoc

Rephined said:


> It means the coat is not a Blackglama. I think sellers do this to get the item to show up in your search results, even though it may not be exactly what you are looking for (ie. if you are specifically searching for a Blackglama). The item may be a beautiful ranch mink, possibly comparable to a Blackglama, and they want you to consider purchasing it.
> 
> I hope I'm making sense.


Thanks Raphined. Off to google Blackglama I'm a complete novice catching up quickly.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Rephined said:


> It means the coat is not a Blackglama.* I think sellers do this to get the item to show up in your search results*, even though it may not be exactly what you are looking for (ie. if you are specifically searching for a Blackglama). The item may be a beautiful ranch mink, possibly comparable to a Blackglama, and they want you to consider purchasing it.
> 
> I hope I'm making sense.





And some sellers put this on their listing to indicate that the fur(s) in the coat were not ranched, too.


----------



## KittieKelly

A day with Tiger


----------



## cdtracing

KittieKelly said:


> A day with Tiger
> 
> View attachment 3942667
> View attachment 3942669



Those Gucci designs really go with your personality!!!


----------



## KittieKelly

cdtracing said:


> Those Gucci designs really go with your personality!!!



Thank you 
Tiger growl..grrrr


----------



## cdtracing

KittieKelly said:


> Thank you
> Tiger growl..grrrr


----------



## KittieKelly

cdtracing said:


>



Hey you got cute ones no fair


----------



## ari

KittieKelly said:


> A day with Tiger
> 
> View attachment 3942667
> View attachment 3942669



Wow this is amazing!
I haven’t worn this coat for ages! DH was a bit disappointed as it was a present from him, so I decided to wear it today 


I didn’t have time to change the bag, but is Ok, not perfect [emoji38]


----------



## Flip88

ari said:


> Wow this is amazing!
> I haven’t worn this coat for ages! DH was a bit disappointed as it was a present from him, so I decided to wear it today
> View attachment 3943226
> 
> I didn’t have time to change the bag, but is Ok, not perfect [emoji38]


Such s lovely colour of mink. It is perfect.


----------



## KittieKelly

ari said:


> Wow this is amazing!
> I haven’t worn this coat for ages! DH was a bit disappointed as it was a present from him, so I decided to wear it today
> View attachment 3943226
> 
> I didn’t have time to change the bag, but is Ok, not perfect [emoji38]



Thank you 
Your mink is beautiful! You should wear it more often, it's very versatile and looks great on you. I think we share the same bag, Jaune D'or?


----------



## ari

Flip88 said:


> Such s lovely colour of mink. It is perfect.


Thank you Flip, we are having mild winter this year, I enjoy More my other coats. I feel mink is a bit aging on me. I’m not young any way [emoji28][emoji28] I wore my sable coat 2 times this year, but we’ll have 2 more months of winter. February might be very cold, so I’ll have the chance to wear fur More.


KittieKelly said:


> Thank you
> Your mink is beautiful! You should wear it more often, it's very versatile and looks great on you. I think we share the same bag, Jaune D'or?



Thank you, KittieKelly mine is not striking as yours!
No mine is gold epsom . [emoji16]


----------



## cdtracing

ari said:


> Wow this is amazing!
> I haven’t worn this coat for ages! DH was a bit disappointed as it was a present from him, so I decided to wear it today
> View attachment 3943226
> 
> I didn’t have time to change the bag, but is Ok, not perfect [emoji38]



What a beautiful color!!! It looks so good on you & I'm sure your hubby is happy to see you wearing it.


----------



## Rephined

ari said:


> Wow this is amazing!
> I haven’t worn this coat for ages! DH was a bit disappointed as it was a present from him, so I decided to wear it today
> View attachment 3943226
> 
> I didn’t have time to change the bag, but is Ok, not perfect [emoji38]


I love your coat! I doubt that it ages you. I'm glad your husband got to see you wearing it!


----------



## Rephined

My new mink hat!


----------



## KittieKelly

Rephined said:


> View attachment 3945142
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new mink hat!



Oh this is beautiful


----------



## cdtracing

Rephined said:


> View attachment 3945142
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new mink hat!


Oh, your hat is gorgeous on you!!


----------



## Rephined

Thank you, ladies! It was such a great find!


----------



## snibor

Rephined said:


> View attachment 3945142
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new mink hat!



Looks fantastic!  Luv it.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Rephined said:


> View attachment 3945142
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new mink hat!


Cute! My mom loves these hats!!!


----------



## Prada_Princess

Rephined said:


> View attachment 3945142
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new mink hat!


It's lovely hun [emoji7]


----------



## Flip88

Bella Hadid in a mink.


----------



## cdtracing

Well...the natural dark ranch mink coat I bought arrived today &  it is beautiful.  It's an older coat but has been well cared for & in excellent condition.  In fact, it doesn't look like it's ever been worn.  It fits well & has some wiggle room through the bust & shoulders.  The mink is very plush, thick, shiny, soft & supple.  It's way heavier than I expected but it will be a warm coat.  I don't remember the f/l mink I tried on at the furrier being this heavy.  Now, it needs to get cold again so I can wear it.  It's currently 60 degrees & raining, not exactly fur coat wearing weather.   I got it from Canada in 7 days so shipping was really fast.  Now, to wait for the natural black mink coat that I didn't expect to win to get here.  It's also coming from Canada & if it's in as good a condition as this one, I'm keeping it too.

Sorry for the crappy picture but the lighting isn't that great & it's just hanging up for the wrinkles from packing to fall out.  It's darker & looks so much better in person. I do not have a full length mirror in the house so I'll have to get mod pics later.


----------



## snibor

cdtracing said:


> Well...the natural dark ranch mink coat I bought arrived today &  it is beautiful.  It's an older coat but has been well cared for & in excellent condition.  In fact, it doesn't look like it's ever been worn.  It fits well & has some wiggle room through the bust & shoulders.  The mink is very plush, thick, shiny, soft & supple.  It's way heavier than I expected but it will be a warm coat.  I don't remember the f/l mink I tried on at the furrier being this heavy.  Now, it needs to get cold again so I can wear it.  It's currently 60 degrees & raining, not exactly fur coat wearing weather.   I got it from Canada in 7 days so shipping was really fast.  Now, to wait for the natural black mink coat that I didn't expect to win to get here.  It's also coming from Canada & if it's in as good a condition as this one, I'm keeping it too.
> 
> Sorry for the crappy picture but the lighting isn't that great & it's just hanging up for the wrinkles from packing to fall out.  It's darker & looks so much better in person. I do not have a full length mirror in the house so I'll have to get mod pics later.
> View attachment 3960360



Looks gorgeous!  Congrats on a great purchase!


----------



## KittieKelly

cdtracing said:


> Well...the natural dark ranch mink coat I bought arrived today &  it is beautiful.  It's an older coat but has been well cared for & in excellent condition.  In fact, it doesn't look like it's ever been worn.  It fits well & has some wiggle room through the bust & shoulders.  The mink is very plush, thick, shiny, soft & supple.  It's way heavier than I expected but it will be a warm coat.  I don't remember the f/l mink I tried on at the furrier being this heavy.  Now, it needs to get cold again so I can wear it.  It's currently 60 degrees & raining, not exactly fur coat wearing weather.   I got it from Canada in 7 days so shipping was really fast.  Now, to wait for the natural black mink coat that I didn't expect to win to get here.  It's also coming from Canada & if it's in as good a condition as this one, I'm keeping it too.
> 
> Sorry for the crappy picture but the lighting isn't that great & it's just hanging up for the wrinkles from packing to fall out.  It's darker & looks so much better in person. I do not have a full length mirror in the house so I'll have to get mod pics later.
> View attachment 3960360



Oh it's dreamy!!! It will be a nice warm fur for sure 
Glad it's a nice fit too, wiggle room is always welcome. Yeah the vintage ones are very heavy, they don't make them like that anymore, which is a shame because they are warmer that way. New fur is warm too don't get me wrong, but without that added heft it is missing something.
It's gorgeous, I hope it cools down for you so you can wear it soon!


----------



## Rephined

cdtracing said:


> Well...the natural dark ranch mink coat I bought arrived today &  it is beautiful.  It's an older coat but has been well cared for & in excellent condition.  In fact, it doesn't look like it's ever been worn.  It fits well & has some wiggle room through the bust & shoulders.  The mink is very plush, thick, shiny, soft & supple.  It's way heavier than I expected but it will be a warm coat.  I don't remember the f/l mink I tried on at the furrier being this heavy.  Now, it needs to get cold again so I can wear it.  It's currently 60 degrees & raining, not exactly fur coat wearing weather.   I got it from Canada in 7 days so shipping was really fast.  Now, to wait for the natural black mink coat that I didn't expect to win to get here.  It's also coming from Canada & if it's in as good a condition as this one, I'm keeping it too.
> 
> Sorry for the crappy picture but the lighting isn't that great & it's just hanging up for the wrinkles from packing to fall out.  It's darker & looks so much better in person. I do not have a full length mirror in the house so I'll have to get mod pics later.
> View attachment 3960360



The coat is gorgeous!  I'm so excited for you!  I hope it gets cold again so you can wear it soon!


----------



## cdtracing

@snibor, @KittieKelly, @Rephined....Thank you, Ladies!  The picture really doesn't do justice to the coat.  It feels so soft & luxurious.   I hope it cools down so I can wear it, too.  Who knows....maybe the Winter Fur Gods will grant my request.   The black mink I'm waiting on is styled different &  has narrow silver fur stripes spiraling down the sleeves.  It was stated to be in excellent condition as well so I have my fingers crossed.


----------



## snibor

cdtracing said:


> @snibor, @KittieKelly, @Rephined....Thank you, Ladies!  The picture really doesn't do justice to the coat.  It feels so soft & luxurious.   I hope it cools down so I can wear it, too.  Who knows....maybe the Winter Fur Gods will grant my request.   The black mink I'm waiting on is styled different &  has narrow silver fur stripes spiraling down the sleeves.  It was stated to be in excellent condition as well so I have my fingers crossed.



Nice!  Can’t wait to see it!


----------



## papertiger

Rephined said:


> View attachment 3945142
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new mink hat!



Rather chic!!!


----------



## papertiger

KittieKelly said:


> Thank you
> The designer has been very creative, it's a shame they are doing away with furs
> But...they claim they would drop fur for their 2018 S/S collection and if you look at the spring 2018 runway show they still had fur! So they lie
> I got a sneak peak at F/W 2018 and they showed a faux fur, it was awful!! Looked like something from H&M, which is fine for under 100 dollars, but i'm sure it will be several thousand..for faux



I don't mind faux either but everything Gucci should be real


----------



## papertiger

KittieKelly said:


> Saga does furs for Fendi also. There are other designers too but that slips my mind. I will do a count I promise  I wanted to last night but there is just too much food these past days and I haven't been able to leave my sofa just yet
> 
> Merry Christmas sweetie



Liska make for Fendi using Saga pelts. Always good to be aware of the quality of the chain and origin. 

All of your Gucci coats are _amazing_, they are forever pieces like no other. I have a purple porosus crocodile (iridescent glaze) and mink from Gucci from 2006. These items are not fashion they are like works of art.


----------



## papertiger

restricter said:


> I thought I’d share a few of my minks.  First up is an Adrienne Landau leopard printed mink.
> 
> View attachment 3914971
> 
> 
> View attachment 3914972



This is my favourite just because you could wear it everywhere and everyday


----------



## papertiger

restricter said:


> And last but not least is my prized sheared dyed Fendi mink with mink cuffs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3914975
> 
> 
> View attachment 3914976



Totally stunning


----------



## papertiger

cdtracing said:


> Well...the natural dark ranch mink coat I bought arrived today &  it is beautiful.  It's an older coat but has been well cared for & in excellent condition.  In fact, it doesn't look like it's ever been worn.  It fits well & has some wiggle room through the bust & shoulders.  The mink is very plush, thick, shiny, soft & supple.  It's way heavier than I expected but it will be a warm coat.  I don't remember the f/l mink I tried on at the furrier being this heavy.  Now, it needs to get cold again so I can wear it.  It's currently 60 degrees & raining, not exactly fur coat wearing weather.   I got it from Canada in 7 days so shipping was really fast.  Now, to wait for the natural black mink coat that I didn't expect to win to get here.  It's also coming from Canada & if it's in as good a condition as this one, I'm keeping it too.
> 
> Sorry for the crappy picture but the lighting isn't that great & it's just hanging up for the wrinkles from packing to fall out.  It's darker & looks so much better in person. I do not have a full length mirror in the house so I'll have to get mod pics later.
> View attachment 3960360



It's a classic! Congratulations on both coats, can't wait to see you model it. 

I have a similar one from my mother, it's flattering even though it's long because they are usually cut beautifully.


----------



## Rephined

She's finally  here! And the hat matches perfectly!


----------



## cdtracing

Rephined said:


> View attachment 3961620
> View attachment 3961618
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's finally  here! And the hat matches perfectly!



OH, you look gorgeous!!  It's a great fit & your hat is a wonderful match!!!   Congrats on such a beautiful mink!!!


----------



## snibor

Rephined said:


> View attachment 3961620
> View attachment 3961618
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's finally  here! And the hat matches perfectly!



Perfect match!  Looks gorgeous!


----------



## Flip88

Rephined said:


> View attachment 3961620
> View attachment 3961618
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's finally  here! And the hat matches perfectly!


Fabulous !!


----------



## papertiger

Flip88 said:


> Bella Hadid in a mink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3947844



Colour doesn't suit her IMO (I've worked with her, very sweet girl)



Rephined said:


> View attachment 3961620
> View attachment 3961618
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's finally  here! And the hat matches perfectly!



 You look sooo glamorous, like a diva, so fabulous


----------



## Rephined

Thank you ladies!  It's going to get cold again this weekend and I can't wait to wear it!


----------



## KittieKelly

Rephined said:


> View attachment 3961620
> View attachment 3961618
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's finally  here! And the hat matches perfectly!



Oh you look so glamorous!! The coat is beautiful and the hat so dreamy!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

cdtracing said:


> Well...the natural dark ranch mink coat I bought arrived today &  it is beautiful.  It's an older coat but has been well cared for & in excellent condition.  In fact, it doesn't look like it's ever been worn.  It fits well & has some wiggle room through the bust & shoulders.  The mink is very plush, thick, shiny, soft & supple.  It's way heavier than I expected but it will be a warm coat.  I don't remember the f/l mink I tried on at the furrier being this heavy.  Now, it needs to get cold again so I can wear it.  It's currently 60 degrees & raining, not exactly fur coat wearing weather.   I got it from Canada in 7 days so shipping was really fast.  Now, to wait for the natural black mink coat that I didn't expect to win to get here.  It's also coming from Canada & if it's in as good a condition as this one, I'm keeping it too.
> 
> Sorry for the crappy picture but the lighting isn't that great & it's just hanging up for the wrinkles from packing to fall out.  It's darker & looks so much better in person. I do not have a full length mirror in the house so I'll have to get mod pics later.
> View attachment 3960360


It looks beautiful!!! So happy you found one! Mod shots!!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Rephined said:


> View attachment 3961620
> View attachment 3961618
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's finally  here! And the hat matches perfectly!


I love it!!! How do you feel wearing it?


----------



## Rephined

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I love it!!! How do you feel wearing it?



I feel so glamorous!


----------



## pianolize

Rephined said:


> View attachment 3961620
> View attachment 3961618
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's finally  here! And the hat matches perfectly!


!!! GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Rephined said:


> I feel so glamorous!


Fur will definitely do that to you. I just ordered myself a fox to replace the one I gave my mom.


----------



## Flip88

Rephined said:


> I feel so glamorous!


...and so you should. Fur has that effect. Fabulous!!


----------



## MizGemma

You look so beautiful!! Love the mink. 
I do not live in a cold, snowy area so have not seen a mink coat in years. Forgot how lovely they are.


----------



## cdtracing

The black f/l mink was delivered today & I am beyond thrilled!!  It's exactly like the seller described & in exceptional shape.  Pre-owned but looks brand new.  The fur is soft & pliable.  I love the sleeves with the small stripes of silver sapphire mink spiraling down to the cuff.   It fits like a dream!!  I'm definitely keeping this one, too. 

As I have said, I don't have a f/l mirror in my house &  the bathroom mirrors only show from the hips up.  I'll have to get mod shots from somewhere that has a f/l mirror.  Hopefully, we'll have another cold front so I can wear them to a store &  take pics there.  I have it hanging up so the wrinkles from packing will fall out.  Not the greatest pic of the coat....I hung it up outside at the sliding glass door so I could get better lighting.


----------



## papertiger

cdtracing said:


> The black f/l mink was delivered today & I am beyond thrilled!!  It's exactly like the seller described & in exceptional shape.  Pre-owned but looks brand new.  The fur is soft & pliable.  I love the sleeves with the small stripes of silver sapphire mink spiraling down to the cuff.   It fits like a dream!!  I'm definitely keeping this one, too.
> 
> As I have said, I don't have a f/l mirror in my house &  the bathroom mirrors only show from the hips up.  I'll have to get mod shots from somewhere that has a f/l mirror.  Hopefully, we'll have another cold front so I can wear them to a store &  take pics there.  I have it hanging up so the wrinkles from packing will fall out.  Not the greatest pic of the coat....I hung it up outside at the sliding glass door so I could get better lighting.
> 
> View attachment 3966320



Beautiful and totally glam


----------



## cdtracing

papertiger said:


> Beautiful and totally glam



Thank you, PT!!  This one really is glam!!  I'm extremely  pleased with the coat!!  I just wish it would get cold enough so I can wear it & show it off, along with the ranch mink I got last week!!!!


----------



## Flip88

cdtracing said:


> The black f/l mink was delivered today & I am beyond thrilled!!  It's exactly like the seller described & in exceptional shape.  Pre-owned but looks brand new.  The fur is soft & pliable.  I love the sleeves with the small stripes of silver sapphire mink spiraling down to the cuff.   It fits like a dream!!  I'm definitely keeping this one, too.
> 
> As I have said, I don't have a f/l mirror in my house &  the bathroom mirrors only show from the hips up.  I'll have to get mod shots from somewhere that has a f/l mirror.  Hopefully, we'll have another cold front so I can wear them to a store &  take pics there.  I have it hanging up so the wrinkles from packing will fall out.  Not the greatest pic of the coat....I hung it up outside at the sliding glass door so I could get better lighting.
> 
> View attachment 3966320


Congratulations. It is lovely. The pelts look amazing.


----------



## Rephined

cdtracing said:


> The black f/l mink was delivered today & I am beyond thrilled!!  It's exactly like the seller described & in exceptional shape.  Pre-owned but looks brand new.  The fur is soft & pliable.  I love the sleeves with the small stripes of silver sapphire mink spiraling down to the cuff.   It fits like a dream!!  I'm definitely keeping this one, too.
> 
> As I have said, I don't have a f/l mirror in my house &  the bathroom mirrors only show from the hips up.  I'll have to get mod shots from somewhere that has a f/l mirror.  Hopefully, we'll have another cold front so I can wear them to a store &  take pics there.  I have it hanging up so the wrinkles from packing will fall out.  Not the greatest pic of the coat....I hung it up outside at the sliding glass door so I could get better lighting.
> 
> View attachment 3966320



Your ranch mink is gorgeous! I love the detail on the sleeves! We need mod pics!


----------



## pianolize

cdtracing said:


> The black f/l mink was delivered today & I am beyond thrilled!!  It's exactly like the seller described & in exceptional shape.  Pre-owned but looks brand new.  The fur is soft & pliable.  I love the sleeves with the small stripes of silver sapphire mink spiraling down to the cuff.   It fits like a dream!!  I'm definitely keeping this one, too.
> 
> As I have said, I don't have a f/l mirror in my house &  the bathroom mirrors only show from the hips up.  I'll have to get mod shots from somewhere that has a f/l mirror.  Hopefully, we'll have another cold front so I can wear them to a store &  take pics there.  I have it hanging up so the wrinkles from packing will fall out.  Not the greatest pic of the coat....I hung it up outside at the sliding glass door so I could get better lighting.
> 
> View attachment 3966320


Congrats!!!! How exciting that it's everything you'd hoped!


----------



## cdtracing

Not the greatest pic but the best I could do without a f/l mirror.  It was just cool enough this evening to wear this to the New Orleans style restaurant  we went to for Mardi Gras Fat Tuesday celebration!


----------



## Rephined

cdtracing said:


> The black f/l mink was delivered today & I am beyond thrilled!!  It's exactly like the seller described & in exceptional shape.  Pre-owned but looks brand new.  The fur is soft & pliable.  I love the sleeves with the small stripes of silver sapphire mink spiraling down to the cuff.   It fits like a dream!!  I'm definitely keeping this one, too.
> 
> As I have said, I don't have a f/l mirror in my house &  the bathroom mirrors only show from the hips up.  I'll have to get mod shots from somewhere that has a f/l mirror.  Hopefully, we'll have another cold front so I can wear them to a store &  take pics there.  I have it hanging up so the wrinkles from packing will fall out.  Not the greatest pic of the coat....I hung it up outside at the sliding glass door so I could get better lighting.
> 
> View attachment 3966320


 
Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Flip88

cdtracing said:


> Not the greatest pic but the best I could do without a f/l mirror.  It was just cool enough this evening to wear this to the New Orleans style restaurant  we went to for Mardi Gras Fat Tuesday celebration!
> View attachment 3967645


You look amazing. So glamerous.


----------



## snibor

cdtracing said:


> Not the greatest pic but the best I could do without a f/l mirror.  It was just cool enough this evening to wear this to the New Orleans style restaurant  we went to for Mardi Gras Fat Tuesday celebration!
> View attachment 3967645



Looks fabulous on you!


----------



## KittieKelly

cdtracing said:


> Not the greatest pic but the best I could do without a f/l mirror.  It was just cool enough this evening to wear this to the New Orleans style restaurant  we went to for Mardi Gras Fat Tuesday celebration!
> View attachment 3967645



Yes so glamorous!! You look stunning! and it goes so good with your hair


----------



## KittieKelly

Wore my Gucci today


----------



## cdtracing

KittieKelly said:


> Wore my Gucci today
> 
> View attachment 3968643
> View attachment 3968644
> View attachment 3968645
> View attachment 3968646



You look sensational!!   A lot of people couldn't pull a fur like this off, but you certainly do!!!  These Gucci furs are a work of art!!!


----------



## Flip88

cdtracing said:


> You look sensational!!   A lot of people couldn't pull a fur like this off, but you certainly do!!!  These Gucci furs are a work of art!!!


Yes it's a fur I couldn't really pull off but KK- you can.


----------



## Flip88

Some from a designer that can be found in Saks. Norman Ambrose. I really like his minks. 

Credit his IG.


----------



## KittieKelly

cdtracing said:


> You look sensational!!   A lot of people couldn't pull a fur like this off, but you certainly do!!!  These Gucci furs are a work of art!!!





Flip88 said:


> Yes it's a fur I couldn't really pull off but KK- you can.



Thank you both 
I only wish they put a little one on the cuff or something, this way I can see his face


----------



## papertiger

cdtracing said:


> Not the greatest pic but the best I could do without a f/l mirror.  It was just cool enough this evening to wear this to the New Orleans style restaurant  we went to for Mardi Gras Fat Tuesday celebration!
> View attachment 3967645



Overused word, but I say as I find, _stunning
_
The colour is grrrreat on you too


----------



## papertiger

KittieKelly said:


> Wore my Gucci today
> 
> View attachment 3968643
> View attachment 3968644
> View attachment 3968645
> View attachment 3968646



I just love the thought of you wearing this somewhere in the world, makes my day


----------



## KittieKelly

papertiger said:


> I just love the thought of you wearing this somewhere in the world, makes my day



Aww thank you 
I wonder if there are others....somewhere...out there


----------



## cdtracing

papertiger said:


> Overused word, but I say as I find, _stunning
> _
> The colour is grrrreat on you too


Thank you, PT.  I have always thought I looked best in darker fur.  The coat is a great fit & will still be a good fit after I finish loosing the weight my Dr wants me to lose.


----------



## Flip88

KittieKelly said:


> Thank you both
> I only wish they put a little one on the cuff or something, this way I can see his face [emoji38]


You totally crack me up sweetie. Honestly I LOVE your style xxx


----------



## KittieKelly

Flip88 said:


> You totally crack me up sweetie. Honestly I LOVE your style xxx



Thank you


----------



## cdtracing

Flip88 said:


> You totally crack me up sweetie. Honestly I LOVE your style xxx



Me, too. I  so look forward to KK's posts  of what she's wearing!!   (especially with my style more relaxed & casual!!)


----------



## KittieKelly

cdtracing said:


> Me, too. I  so look forward to KK's posts  of what she's wearing!!   (especially with my style more relaxed & casual!!)



Thank you 
I never used to dress up like this, it's just like the past 6 years or so. I used to be heavily into reef aquariums which was a costly hobby. As I got older I couldn't handle the care of them anymore, I was like now what? What am I going to buy now? Well guess I'll just buy clothes LOL
So I went from Converse sneakers to furs


----------



## cdtracing

KittieKelly said:


> Thank you
> I never used to dress up like this, it's just like the past 6 years or so. I used to be heavily into reef aquariums which was a costly hobby. As I got older I couldn't handle the care of them anymore, I was like now what? What am I going to buy now? Well guess I'll just buy clothes LOL
> So I went from Converse sneakers to furs



I went the opposite way.  Years ago, I did dress up, everything perfect from my hair all the way to my sky high heels. (I had furs then, too.)  I've always had expensive tastes.  I raised Borzoi & horses.  But after an accident in which my back was broken in 1990 7 my divorce 8 yrs later, I decided a change was in order.  I remarried to my soulmate & we enjoy spending our time together.  We like to go to drag races, off roading in the Jeep, going to the gun range & travelling.  We do get dressed up from time to time, but really prefer a more casual lifestyle.  I can no longer wear high heels because of the bone spurs in both feet.  I still love jewelry & furs.  Both can fit into my current lifestyle so it's all good.


----------



## KittieKelly

cdtracing said:


> I went the opposite way.  Years ago, I did dress up, everything perfect from my hair all the way to my sky high heels. (I had furs then, too.)  I've always had expensive tastes.  I raised Borzoi & horses.  But after an accident in which my back was broken in 1990 7 my divorce 8 yrs later, I decided a change was in order.  I remarried to my soulmate & we enjoy spending our time together.  We like to go to drag races, off roading in the Jeep, going to the gun range & travelling.  We do get dressed up from time to time, but really prefer a more casual lifestyle.  I can no longer wear high heels because of the bone spurs in both feet.  I still love jewelry & furs.  Both can fit into my current lifestyle so it's all good.



Oh my so sorry to hear about your back 
Drag racing sounds fun, sounds like you do a lot of fun things together  
Furs can fit in with almost everything, if it's dressed down a bit. Oh I love jewelry, anything that sparkles. I lean towards costume jewelry because they are big and blingy


----------



## cdtracing

KittieKelly said:


> Oh my so sorry to hear about your back
> Drag racing sounds fun, sounds like you do a lot of fun things together
> Furs can fit in with almost everything, if it's dressed down a bit. Oh I love jewelry, anything that sparkles. I lean towards costume jewelry because they are big and blingy



I've always loved jewelry.  I'm what my family  calls a "jewelry whore".  I get it honestly, though.  My Mother is the OG jewelry whore of the family.  She's never met a jewelry store she didn't like! 

Yes, DH &  I like to do fun things together, especially now that the kids are all grown.  We're going to SC at the end of the month to watch some of the Street Outlaws from TV race.  Hubby has met some of them when he's been in Oklahoma on business.  We met one of the racers, Kamikaze, at one of the drag strips here in GA this past fall.  We both like muscle cars so we do enjoy the drag races.  DH use to do a little racing & we both have made a run down the track in the Vette.


----------



## KittieKelly

cdtracing said:


> I've always loved jewelry.  I'm what my family  calls a "jewelry whore".  I get it honestly, though.  My Mother is the OG jewelry whore of the family.  She's never met a jewelry store she didn't like!
> 
> Yes, DH &  I like to do fun things together, especially now that the kids are all grown.  We're going to SC at the end of the month to watch some of the Street Outlaws from TV race.  Hubby has met some of them when he's been in Oklahoma on business.  We met one of the racers, Kamikaze, at one of the drag strips here in GA this past fall.  We both like muscle cars so we do enjoy the drag races.  DH use to do a little racing & we both have made a run down the track in the Vette.



You really do sound like soul mates, that's wonderful 
I've never been to a race track, I know they have one not to far from here, we passed it a few times. It may be something to look into 
I've always loved muscle cars. We used to have a 78' red Trans Am. We kept it for several years but towards the end it just sat in the garage, so it was time for it to find a new home. I used to love the way it sounded, it has this "tick tick" to the motor that was so cute, and loud! You would hear this car coming from a mile away


----------



## cdtracing

KittieKelly said:


> You really do sound like soul mates, that's wonderful
> I've never been to a race track, I know they have one not to far from here, we passed it a few times. It may be something to look into
> I've always loved muscle cars. We used to have a 78' red Trans Am. We kept it for several years but towards the end it just sat in the garage, so it was time for it to find a new home. I used to love the way it sounded, it has this "tick tick" to the motor that was so cute, and loud! You would hear this car coming from a mile away



DH's new car is a Dodge Challenger SRT.  He really wanted the Challenger Hellcat or Demon but decided to get the SRT & will trade for the Hellcat or Demon later.  I love the way that engine sounds!!!  Vrooooom! 
We've given the Mustang to the oldest son. He's thrilled.


----------



## KittieKelly

cdtracing said:


> DH's new car is a Dodge Challenger SRT.  He really wanted the Challenger Hellcat or Demon but decided to get the SRT & will trade for the Hellcat or Demon later.  I love the way that engine sounds!!!  Vrooooom!
> We've given the Mustang to the oldest son. He's thrilled.



Oh wow congrats! They are beautiful cars. Sadly my muscle car days are over, I can't do the bucket seats. Slipped disc lower lumbar, bucket seats kill me.
Luxury cars only for now on


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

cdtracing said:


> Not the greatest pic but the best I could do without a f/l mirror.  It was just cool enough this evening to wear this to the New Orleans style restaurant  we went to for Mardi Gras Fat Tuesday celebration!
> View attachment 3967645


It looks great on you!!!


----------



## pianolize

KittieKelly said:


> Thank you
> I never used to dress up like this, it's just like the past 6 years or so. I used to be heavily into reef aquariums which was a costly hobby. As I got older I couldn't handle the care of them anymore, I was like now what? What am I going to buy now? Well guess I'll just buy clothes LOL
> So I went from Converse sneakers to furs


 Wow! I looooove aquariums and had a large one; would have LOVE a salt water one but agree that its WAAAAY too much work/expense!!!



cdtracing said:


> I went the opposite way.  Years ago, I did dress up, everything perfect from my hair all the way to my sky high heels. (I had furs then, too.)  I've always had expensive tastes.  I raised Borzoi & horses.  But after an accident in which my back was broken in 1990 7 my divorce 8 yrs later, I decided a change was in order.  I remarried to my soulmate & we enjoy spending our time together.  We like to go to drag races, off roading in the Jeep, going to the gun range & travelling.  We do get dressed up from time to time, but really prefer a more casual lifestyle.  I can no longer wear high heels because of the bone spurs in both feet.  I still love jewelry & furs.  Both can fit into my current lifestyle so it's all good.


 Wow! (Sorry, multipurpose exclamation, I can't differentiate in  print which 'WOW' this sounds like!) You're the second  person in a row telling me about a back break!  Sounds like a tremendous ordeal, I'm so sorry! I like you ladies bc I love fast cars too (named my bird after Michael Schumacher bc before he could fly, he ran REALLY FAST; I couldn't of any star runners; he didn't look like a 'Mario' to me!


----------



## KittieKelly

pianolize said:


> Wow! I looooove aquariums and had a large one; would have LOVE a salt water one but agree that its WAAAAY too much work/expense!!!



Saltwater is way too much work, and I had full reef's with corals etc, even more work. I had so many tanks, I think about 10 all at one time, ranging is sizes from small nano to 220 gallons 6 feet long and 3 feet deep! I think that was the tank that did me in. I swear I got arthritis in my hands from that tank. Oh but they were soooo beautiful. I get withdrawals whenever I'm at the aquarium


----------



## mochachoc

Rephined said:


> View attachment 3961620
> View attachment 3961618
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's finally  here! And the hat matches perfectly!


I missed this. You look gorge.


----------



## mochachoc

KittieKelly said:


> Wore my Gucci today
> 
> View attachment 3968643
> View attachment 3968644
> View attachment 3968645
> View attachment 3968646


it's an amazing coat. Love it.


----------



## mochachoc

cdtracing said:


> You look sensational!!   A lot of people couldn't pull a fur like this off, but you certainly do!!!  These Gucci furs are a work of art!!!


They really are. Just imagine the work that went into the cat. And the humour.


----------



## mochachoc

KittieKelly said:


> Saltwater is way too much work, and I had full reef's with corals etc, even more work. I had so many tanks, I think about 10 all at one time, ranging is sizes from small nano to 220 gallons 6 feet long and 3 feet deep! I think that was the tank that did me in. I swear I got arthritis in my hands from that tank. Oh but they were soooo beautiful. I get withdrawals whenever I'm at the aquarium


I had simple gold fish and that was more than enough work for me  Aquariums are beautiful though.


----------



## papertiger

cdtracing said:


> I went the opposite way.  Years ago, I did dress up, everything perfect from my hair all the way to my sky high heels. (I had furs then, too.)  I've always had expensive tastes.  I raised Borzoi & horses.  But after an accident in which my back was broken in 1990 7 my divorce 8 yrs later, I decided a change was in order.  I remarried to my soulmate & we enjoy spending our time together.  We like to go to drag races, off roading in the Jeep, going to the gun range & travelling.  We do get dressed up from time to time, but really prefer a more casual lifestyle.  I can no longer wear high heels because of the bone spurs in both feet.  I still love jewelry & furs.  Both can fit into my current lifestyle so it's all good.



 Amazing story thank you, all power to you (and your soulmate)


----------



## PursePassionLV

Rephined said:


> View attachment 3961620
> View attachment 3961618
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's finally  here! And the hat matches perfectly!



That is simply divine!! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## PursePassionLV

cdtracing said:


> Not the greatest pic but the best I could do without a f/l mirror.  It was just cool enough this evening to wear this to the New Orleans style restaurant  we went to for Mardi Gras Fat Tuesday celebration!
> View attachment 3967645



That coat looks fabulous with your dark hair. Great choice.


----------



## Rephined

PursePassionLV said:


> That is simply divine!! [emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you! I'm glad I was able to wear it once this winter!


----------



## cdtracing

PursePassionLV said:


> That coat looks fabulous with your dark hair. Great choice.



Thank you.   I did get some compliments at the restaurant!  I'm hoping to be able to wear one of the minks this weekend.


----------



## Flip88

cdtracing said:


> Thank you. [emoji813]  I did get some compliments at the restaurant!  I'm hoping to be able to wear one of the minks this weekend.


I'm sure you did. It looks lovely. I find that people that 'know' fashion compliment real fur a lot.


----------



## Flip88

Not my think tbh but would suit a younger person (I would have loved this when I was in my late teens). I post this because it is a new mink jacket for ..... $350 !!! I have been checking out furs in the sales so sorry for my multiple sales. I hope I am of some use. 

https://www.flemingtonfurs.com/products/the-zoey


----------



## cdtracing

Flip88 said:


> Not my think tbh but would suit a younger person (I would have loved this when I was in my late teens). I post this because it is a new mink jacket for ..... $350 !!! I have been checking out furs in the sales so sorry for my multiple sales. I hope I am of some use.
> 
> https://www.flemingtonfurs.com/products/the-zoey
> View attachment 3988391



That's really cute but it's not for me either.  It would look good on someone much younger than I.


----------



## snibor

Flip88 said:


> Not my think tbh but would suit a younger person (I would have loved this when I was in my late teens). I post this because it is a new mink jacket for ..... $350 !!! I have been checking out furs in the sales so sorry for my multiple sales. I hope I am of some use.
> 
> https://www.flemingtonfurs.com/products/the-zoey
> View attachment 3988391



Shocked!  I’ve been in that store and the prices were quite high.


----------



## Flip88

snibor said:


> Shocked!  I’ve been in that store and the prices were quite high.


Yes there other furs are high end just great to see something as a great starter fur.


----------



## cdtracing

The last few days were cold enough to wear my minks,   I wore the natural black mink with silver mink stripes on the sleeves to dinner with friends to celebrate DH's birthday.

And today we have a cold north wind blowing that will cut you to the bone so I wore my dark ranch mink to take care of business at the court house & to get my firearms permit renewed.  I'm liking this cold weather so I can wear some of my coats a little more. (as long as it doesn't rain.)
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3998950
View attachment 3998952


----------



## KittieKelly

cdtracing said:


> View attachment 3998953
> View attachment 3998954
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last few days were cold enough to wear my minks,   I wore the natural black mink with silver mink stripes on the sleeves to dinner with friends to celebrate DH's birthday.
> 
> And today we have a cold north wind blowing that will cut you to the bone so I wore my dark ranch mink to take care of business at the court house & to get my firearms permit renewed.  I'm liking this cold weather so I can wear some of my coats a little more. (as long as it doesn't rain.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3998950
> View attachment 3998952



Both are beautiful!! I love the silver stripes, it's gorgeous. Glad you got a few more days in to wear fur!


----------



## cdtracing

KittieKelly said:


> Both are beautiful!! I love the silver stripes, it's gorgeous. Glad you got a few more days in to wear fur!



Thanks, KK.  I think the black one with the silver stripes is my favorite, too.  It's still suppose to be cold tomorrow so I plan to wear one of the fox trimmed wraps to a couple of appointments.  Wed it may be cold enough for mink again.  I think our weather is bi-polar. but if it gives me a few more fur wearing days, the weather can be as bi-polar as it wants!!


----------



## restricter

Rephined said:


> View attachment 3961620
> View attachment 3961618
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's finally  here! And the hat matches perfectly!



You look so elegant!  Enjoy!


----------



## restricter

cdtracing said:


> The black f/l mink was delivered today & I am beyond thrilled!!  It's exactly like the seller described & in exceptional shape.  Pre-owned but looks brand new.  The fur is soft & pliable.  I love the sleeves with the small stripes of silver sapphire mink spiraling down to the cuff.   It fits like a dream!!  I'm definitely keeping this one, too.
> 
> As I have said, I don't have a f/l mirror in my house &  the bathroom mirrors only show from the hips up.  I'll have to get mod shots from somewhere that has a f/l mirror.  Hopefully, we'll have another cold front so I can wear them to a store &  take pics there.  I have it hanging up so the wrinkles from packing will fall out.  Not the greatest pic of the coat....I hung it up outside at the sliding glass door so I could get better lighting.
> 
> View attachment 3966320



Whoa, that’s gorgeous!


----------



## KittieKelly

cdtracing said:


> Thanks, KK.  I think the black one with the silver stripes is my favorite, too.  It's still suppose to be cold tomorrow so I plan to wear one of the fox trimmed wraps to a couple of appointments.  Wed it may be cold enough for mink again.  I think our weather is bi-polar. but if it gives me a few more fur wearing days, the weather can be as bi-polar as it wants!!



 March is certainly a crazy month. I'm so happy Mr. Winter is still around for you and for me


----------



## Rephined

The high temperature was 32 degrees today, so I had one more opportunity to wear my mink coat this season!


----------



## KittieKelly

Rephined said:


> The high temperature was 32 degrees today, so I had one more opportunity to wear my mink coat this season!



Isn't this cold spell wonderful ! 
You must have looked so pretty
Pics?


----------



## KittieKelly

Gucci hooded jacket


----------



## cdtracing

KittieKelly said:


> Gucci hooded jacket
> 
> View attachment 4045708
> View attachment 4045709
> View attachment 4045710



Oh, be still my heart!!  This one needs a love button!!!


----------



## snibor

KittieKelly said:


> Gucci hooded jacket
> 
> View attachment 4045708
> View attachment 4045709
> View attachment 4045710



So unique and gorgeous!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## KittieKelly

cdtracing said:


> Oh, be still my heart!!  This one needs a love button!!!





snibor said:


> So unique and gorgeous!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Thank you both 
This was the one from xmas. I've been saving it for Spring and finally today I got to wear it.
It's pure white, the pic gave it an ivory cast but it's snow crisp white 
It has a cute oversized hood in the back that is detachable, I couldn't get a shot of the back though


----------



## Rephined

Good Morning ladies!

My fur collection is growing! Here is the latest addition, a 7/8 length ranch mink coat. My aunt found it for me at a local vintage shop!  Mod shots coming soon.


----------



## cdtracing

Rephined said:


> View attachment 4059226
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning ladies!
> 
> My fur collection is growing! Here is the latest addition, a 7/8 length ranch mink coat. My aunt found it for me at a local vintage shop!  Mod shots coming soon.



I love the classic styling!!  Is it heavy?  Can't wait for mod pics!!!


----------



## KittieKelly

Rephined said:


> View attachment 4059226
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning ladies!
> 
> My fur collection is growing! Here is the latest addition, a 7/8 length ranch mink coat. My aunt found it for me at a local vintage shop!  Mod shots coming soon.



Gorgeous!


----------



## KittieKelly

It's warm out, this is all I got LOL
Gianvito Rossi - Mink sandals


----------



## snibor

KittieKelly said:


> It's warm out, this is all I got LOL
> Gianvito Rossi - Mink sandals
> 
> View attachment 4062912
> View attachment 4062914



Lol. Still so cool.


----------



## cdtracing

KittieKelly said:


> It's warm out, this is all I got LOL
> Gianvito Rossi - Mink sandals
> 
> View attachment 4062912
> View attachment 4062914


Love them!!  I wish I could still wear heels!!!


----------



## KittieKelly

snibor said:


> Lol. Still so cool.



I'm not giving up yet! 



cdtracing said:


> Love them!!  I wish I could still wear heels!!!



Thank you 
I'm surprised I haven't broken my ankle yet. I'm getting wobbly lately lol


----------



## Flip88

Rephined said:


> View attachment 4059226
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning ladies!
> 
> My fur collection is growing! Here is the latest addition, a 7/8 length ranch mink coat. My aunt found it for me at a local vintage shop!  Mod shots coming soon.


What a find. It looks in top quality. Would love to see mod shots.





KittieKelly said:


> It's warm out, this is all I got LOL
> Gianvito Rossi - Mink sandals
> 
> View attachment 4062912
> View attachment 4062914


How lovely!


----------



## KittieKelly

It was 74 today, I managed to squeeze in a little mink 
Vintage, probably 1960's, was told it was possibly "Tourmaline" color. I got it from Etsy a few years ago and had it cleaned at NM, they did a wonderful job


----------



## snibor

KittieKelly said:


> It was 74 today, I managed to squeeze in a little mink
> Vintage, probably 1960's, was told it was possibly "Tourmaline" color. I got it from Etsy a few years ago and had it cleaned at NM, they did a wonderful job
> 
> View attachment 4065357
> View attachment 4065358
> View attachment 4065359



Too cute!  It looks so light and perfect!


----------



## cdtracing

KittieKelly said:


> It was 74 today, I managed to squeeze in a little mink
> Vintage, probably 1960's, was told it was possibly "Tourmaline" color. I got it from Etsy a few years ago and had it cleaned at NM, they did a wonderful job
> 
> View attachment 4065357
> View attachment 4065358
> View attachment 4065359



I love it!!!


----------



## BigPurseSue

KittieKelly said:


> It was 74 today, I managed to squeeze in a little mink
> Vintage, probably 1960's, was told it was possibly "Tourmaline" color. I got it from Etsy a few years ago and had it cleaned at NM, they did a wonderful job
> 
> View attachment 4065357
> View attachment 4065358
> View attachment 4065359



I LOVE the rabbit skirt!


----------



## Flip88

KittieKelly said:


> It was 74 today, I managed to squeeze in a little mink
> Vintage, probably 1960's, was told it was possibly "Tourmaline" color. I got it from Etsy a few years ago and had it cleaned at NM, they did a wonderful job
> 
> View attachment 4065357
> View attachment 4065358
> View attachment 4065359


It's a lovely mink and nice to see it worn fairly casually. You find ways to wear things that I would not have though of! Loving also the skirt.


----------



## KittieKelly

snibor said:


> Too cute!  It looks so light and perfect!





cdtracing said:


> I love it!!!





BigPurseSue said:


> I LOVE the rabbit skirt!





Flip88 said:


> It's a lovely mink and nice to see it worn fairly casually. You find ways to wear things that I would not have though of! Loving also the skirt.



Thank you all


----------



## snibor

FYI!!!  I know it may not be best quality but Bloomingdales is having a great sale.  Not only are mink coats and jackets heavily discounted, but there’s an additional 25% friends and family discount. Bonus if your a loyalist you get $25 gift card for every $100 spent. Lots of furs on line!  I hope a forum member can snag a bargain!


----------



## Flip88

snibor said:


> FYI!!!  I know it may not be best quality but Bloomingdales is having a great sale.  Not only are mink coats and jackets heavily discounted, but there’s an additional 25% friends and family discount. Bonus if your a loyalist you get $25 gift card for every $100 spent. Lots of furs on line!  I hope a forum member can snag a bargain!


Thank you. I'll have a look [emoji7]


----------



## snibor

From the latest Bloomingdales catalogue. Zac Posen emerald dyed mink.  Fur seems to be quite popular despite what you might hear.  The catalogue also has a chinchilla which I’ll post in that thread


----------



## KittieKelly

snibor said:


> From the latest Bloomingdales catalogue. Zac Posen emerald dyed mink.  Fur seems to be quite popular despite what you might hear.  The catalogue also has a chinchilla which I’ll post in that thread
> View attachment 4247699



I purposely threw out my Bloomie's catalog so I wouldn't be tempted, and now your showing it LOL. I can't escape 
It is beautiful. I have seen several women lately wearing fur around town. I think what we read online is a form of brain washing


----------



## snibor

KittieKelly said:


> I purposely threw out my Bloomie's catalog so I wouldn't be tempted, and now your showing it LOL. I can't escape
> It is beautiful. I have seen several women lately wearing fur around town. I think what we read online is a form of brain washing



Lolol.   Sorry!


----------



## KittieKelly

snibor said:


> Lolol.   Sorry!



Haha nah it's all good


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

I had one of my old blue mink coats remade for my daughter. Just picked it up today. It is very light, the horizontal lines are pearly soft thin leather - I asked them to do it to break up the heaviness and make it more suitable for a teen.  
Hope she will like it. Sending it to the UK tomorrow 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 (p.s. ignore my cannabis pants and slides - it is still very hot over here)


----------



## Suncatcher

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I had one of my old blue mink coats remade for my daughter. Just picked it up today. It is very light, the horizontal lines are pearly soft thin leather - I asked them to do it to break up the heaviness and make it more suitable for a teen.
> Hope she will like it. Sending it to the UK tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4253028
> View attachment 4253033
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (p.s. ignore my cannabis pants and slides - it is still very hot over here)



Truly truly stunning!!!!! Love.


----------



## snibor

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I had one of my old blue mink coats remade for my daughter. Just picked it up today. It is very light, the horizontal lines are pearly soft thin leather - I asked them to do it to break up the heaviness and make it more suitable for a teen.
> Hope she will like it. Sending it to the UK tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4253028
> View attachment 4253033
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (p.s. ignore my cannabis pants and slides - it is still very hot over here)



What a great mom!  It’s beautiful


----------



## cdtracing

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I had one of my old blue mink coats remade for my daughter. Just picked it up today. It is very light, the horizontal lines are pearly soft thin leather - I asked them to do it to break up the heaviness and make it more suitable for a teen.
> Hope she will like it. Sending it to the UK tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4253028
> View attachment 4253033
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (p.s. ignore my cannabis pants and slides - it is still very hot over here)


The remake is gorgeous!  Lucky daughter!  I'm sure she'll love it!


----------



## KittieKelly

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I had one of my old blue mink coats remade for my daughter. Just picked it up today. It is very light, the horizontal lines are pearly soft thin leather - I asked them to do it to break up the heaviness and make it more suitable for a teen.
> Hope she will like it. Sending it to the UK tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4253028
> View attachment 4253033
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (p.s. ignore my cannabis pants and slides - it is still very hot over here)



Beautiful!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

snibor said:


> What a great mom!  It’s beautiful



Thank you. She is only 16, has not developed taste for good things yet. I’m only hoping that she will like it and not through it under her bed at school


----------



## Flip88

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Thank you. She is only 16, has not developed taste for good things yet. I’m only hoping that she will like it and not through it under her bed at school


What a beautiful coat. I am sure it will be worn for many years to come. It really is gorgeous.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

I have 8 or 9 fur coats which I don’t wear because I live in the Gulf and because they are old fashioned and heavy. But with the new fabrics and technology, they may be remade now into very light and thin wearable models. I had a couple remade into gilets already, now thinking about making a short coat.


----------



## Flip88

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I have 8 or 9 fur coats which I don’t wear because I live in the Gulf and because they are old fashioned and heavy. But with the new fabrics and technology, they may be remade now into very light and thin wearable models. I had a couple remade into gilets already, now thinking about making a short coat.


Oh you should. It would be wrong to have fur and for it not to be worn. It would be interesting to see you re creations. Actually I know furriers who do this in England. You could send your fur to them and they could easily create something amazing.


----------



## Flip88

I have my eye on this beauty!!! Heavily reduced but I think they have only 1 in stock. I hope its a size 10. Its a furrier in Manchester, UK and I am due to go to a meeting there in a few weeks.

It is £1370, do you guys think its modern? Worth the money??

https://www.glynscollections.co.uk/product-page/black-cross-mink-jacket


----------



## cdtracing

Oooooooo!  I love that!!!  I think it's very modern & upbeat styling!!  Good luck in acquiring this baby!!


----------



## Flip88

cdtracing said:


> Oooooooo!  I love that!!!  I think it's very modern & upbeat styling!!  Good luck in acquiring this baby!!


Thanks it really could go either way. I am not even sure it will fit. The price seems good I agree.


----------



## snibor

Flip88 said:


> I have my eye on this beauty!!! Heavily reduced but I think they have only 1 in stock. I hope its a size 10. Its a furrier in Manchester, UK and I am due to go to a meeting there in a few weeks.
> 
> It is £1370, do you guys think its modern? Worth the money??
> 
> https://www.glynscollections.co.uk/product-page/black-cross-mink-jacket
> View attachment 4256177
> View attachment 4256178
> View attachment 4256179



Definitely modern. I’m not certain about the sleeve length.  Would have to see it on you.  Beside that it’s a beauty.


----------



## Flip88

snibor said:


> Definitely modern. I’m not certain about the sleeve length.  Would have to see it on you.  Beside that it’s a beauty.


Actually you are right. If its cold enough to wear mink how would I keep my arms warm!? I didn't focus on that before your comment. Any ideas???


----------



## snibor

Flip88 said:


> Actually you are right. If its cold enough to wear mink how would I keep my arms warm!? I didn't focus on that before your comment. Any ideas???



My concern was if you’re wearing a sweater the sleeves would stick out under the mink. This might limit what you wear with it.  I think you’ll have a better idea once you try it. Price is good too.


----------



## Suncatcher

Flip88 said:


> Actually you are right. If its cold enough to wear mink how would I keep my arms warm!? I didn't focus on that before your comment. Any ideas???



I have a shorter sleeve mink (a touch longer than the one in your picture) and I love it!  Thoroughly modern.  My sweater sleeves stick out but that is the charm/look.  I feel it makes my mink feel very edgy.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Flip88 said:


> I have my eye on this beauty!!! Heavily reduced but I think they have only 1 in stock. I hope its a size 10. Its a furrier in Manchester, UK and I am due to go to a meeting there in a few weeks.
> 
> It is £1370, do you guys think its modern? Worth the money??
> 
> https://www.glynscollections.co.uk/product-page/black-cross-mink-jacket


I like it. I have long Ferragamo gloves for short sleeves
ATTACH=full]4256868[/ATTACH]
The photos are not saving. Well, this type https://goo.gl/images/Wby7Ga


----------



## KittieKelly

Flip88 said:


> I have my eye on this beauty!!! Heavily reduced but I think they have only 1 in stock. I hope its a size 10. Its a furrier in Manchester, UK and I am due to go to a meeting there in a few weeks.
> 
> It is £1370, do you guys think its modern? Worth the money??
> 
> https://www.glynscollections.co.uk/product-page/black-cross-mink-jacket
> View attachment 4256177
> View attachment 4256178
> View attachment 4256179



Gorgeous!! classy, sexy, cute and fun and a beautiful color. It has everything going for it


----------



## gracekelly

Picked up my mink from summer storage.  Birger Christensen that I purchased in Copenhagen.  It's knee length, sorry I didn't get the whole coat.


----------



## Rephined

gracekelly said:


> Picked up my mink from summer storage.  Birger Christensen that I purchased in Copenhagen.  It's knee length, sorry I didn't get the whole coat.
> 
> View attachment 4259723


It's gorgeous!


----------



## snibor

gracekelly said:


> Picked up my mink from summer storage.  Birger Christensen that I purchased in Copenhagen.  It's knee length, sorry I didn't get the whole coat.
> 
> View attachment 4259723



Gorgeous!


----------



## sally.m

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I had one of my old blue mink coats remade for my daughter. Just picked it up today. It is very light, the horizontal lines are pearly soft thin leather - I asked them to do it to break up the heaviness and make it more suitable for a teen.
> Hope she will like it. Sending it to the UK tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4253028
> View attachment 4253033
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (p.s. ignore my cannabis pants and slides - it is still very hot over here)



What a lucky daughter, That coat is beautiful!


----------



## Flip88

gracekelly said:


> Picked up my mink from summer storage.  Birger Christensen that I purchased in Copenhagen.  It's knee length, sorry I didn't get the whole coat.
> 
> View attachment 4259723


I have visited that store actually and I still remember trying on their furs. Your mink is so gorgeous.


----------



## cdtracing

gracekelly said:


> Picked up my mink from summer storage.  Birger Christensen that I purchased in Copenhagen.  It's knee length, sorry I didn't get the whole coat.
> 
> View attachment 4259723


Beautiful coat, Gracekelly!!!


----------



## snibor

Finally found a light colored mink!  Hard to capture color.  Looks better in person I think than photo.   Happy!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

What an interesting design snibor. Bravo, great find!


----------



## snibor

Sheikha Latifa said:


> What an interesting design snibor. Bravo, great find!



Thanks!  I have a few other furs but all very dark. Nice change.


----------



## cdtracing

Beautiful coat,Snibor!!!  Great find!!


----------



## snibor

cdtracing said:


> Beautiful coat,Snibor!!!  Great find!!



Thanks!  Glad it’s cold again.


----------



## Rephined

snibor said:


> Finally found a light colored mink!  Hard to capture color.  Looks better in person I think than photo.   Happy!


I love your mink jacket. The color is beautiful!


----------



## Rephined

It's 21 degrees today. So I wore my 7/8 length ranch mink to work today.


----------



## snibor

Rephined said:


> I love your mink jacket. The color is beautiful!



Thanks!


----------



## snibor

Rephined said:


> It's 21 degrees today. So I wore my 7/8 length ranch mink to work today.



This looks gorgeous!


----------



## cdtracing

Rephined said:


> It's 21 degrees today. So I wore my 7/8 length ranch mink to work today.


Beautiful mink, Rephined!!


----------



## lulilu

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I have 8 or 9 fur coats which I don’t wear because I live in the Gulf and because they are old fashioned and heavy. But with the new fabrics and technology, they may be remade now into very light and thin wearable models. I had a couple remade into gilets already, now thinking about making a short coat.



Is it very expensive to have the furs remade?  I once asked and the price quoted seemed high.


----------



## Rephined

My most recent acquisition -a black mink hat.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

lulilu said:


> Is it very expensive to have the furs remade?  I once asked and the price quoted seemed high.


The blue mink restyling was around $800.


----------



## cdtracing

I think it really depends on what is involved in the restyling that affects the cost.


----------



## Flip88

Rephined said:


> It's 21 degrees today. So I wore my 7/8 length ranch mink to work today.


Beautiful. Its a lovely coat.


----------



## Flip88

Rephined said:


> View attachment 4265073
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My most recent acquisition -a black mink hat.


That will come in handy for the harsh winter and it looks great.


----------



## snibor

Missing @KittieKelly and her gorgeous furs and outfits of the day!


----------



## Rephined

MrsJDS said:


> I have a shorter sleeve mink (a touch longer than the one in your picture) and I love it!  Thoroughly modern.  My sweater sleeves stick out but that is the charm/look.  I feel it makes my mink feel very edgy.


We would love to see a mod pic!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

cdtracing said:


> I think it really depends on what is involved in the restyling that affects the cost.



Of course. Mine involved total restyling.
And also on the place/country. Mine was done in Russia, they have have good specialists because furs are very popular there


----------



## cdtracing

Wore my natural black mink with Sapphire mink accents on the sleeves tonight while out to dinner.


----------



## Flip88

cdtracing said:


> Wore my natural black mink with Sapphire mink accents on the sleeves tonight while out to dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4281030


Stunning.


----------



## cdtracing

Flip88 said:


> Stunning.


Thanks, Flip.  This is my favorite mink.


----------



## Flip88

cdtracing said:


> Thanks, Flip.  This is my favorite mink.


I can see why, its lovely x


----------



## snibor

cdtracing said:


> Wore my natural black mink with Sapphire mink accents on the sleeves tonight while out to dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4281030



Details on the sleeves are gorgeous.  Looks great on you.


----------



## cdtracing

snibor said:


> Details on the sleeves are gorgeous.  Looks great on you.


Thanks, Snibor.  It's the details on the sleeves that make this one my favorite.


----------



## Rephined

cdtracing said:


> Wore my natural black mink with Sapphire mink accents on the sleeves tonight while out to dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4281030


I love, love, love this mink coat!


----------



## Monique1004

Gorgeous X-mas gift from my DH.


----------



## snibor

Monique1004 said:


> Gorgeous X-mas gift from my DH.
> View attachment 4288610



Beautiful!


----------



## Flip88

Monique1004 said:


> Gorgeous X-mas gift from my DH.
> View attachment 4288610


What a beautiful fur, a lovely Christmas gift. The colour looks perfect and really suits your skin tone. The fur looks good quality, congratulations [emoji7]


----------



## Flip88

Monique1004 said:


> Gorgeous X-mas gift from my DH.
> View attachment 4288610


It's gorgeous, how long is it?? I can't tell from that pic [emoji8]


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Great gift and good fur! Honestly - did you direct him or that was his pick?


----------



## Flip88

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Great gift and good fur! Honestly - did you direct him or that was his pick?


I'd be dropping hints every 20 minutes [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Flip88 said:


> I'd be dropping hints every 20 minutes [emoji23][emoji23]



Me too, hence the question


----------



## cdtracing

Monique1004 said:


> Gorgeous X-mas gift from my DH.
> View attachment 4288610


Gorgeous coat!!  Looks fabulous on you!


----------



## Monique1004

snibor said:


> Beautiful!





Flip88 said:


> What a beautiful fur, a lovely Christmas gift. The colour looks perfect and really suits your skin tone. The fur looks good quality, congratulations [emoji7]





Flip88 said:


> It's gorgeous, how long is it?? I can't tell from that pic [emoji8]





cdtracing said:


> Gorgeous coat!!  Looks fabulous on you!



Thank you for the nice compliments! It’s not a long one, just above my thigh. The color is very special. Hard to capture in the picture especially with the indoor lighting.


----------



## WingNut

Cross posting from the fur thread. I just returned from my grandmother‘s funeral in Germany (she was 106!!!)....and none of my cousins wanted her remaining Mink/fox coat. I already have her shorter swing jacket (which I‘m actually having shortened to waist length to modernize it), but this one is very heavy and huge on me, and I felt like it dwarfed me. I took it to a fur tailor who is going to take it in a lot (make narrower, it‘s currently A-line) and reduce the size of the collar......here are some „before“ photos....Is there anything else those of you with more experience with this kind of thing can recommend doing? The mink portion is in a chevron pattern...and is very good quality...


----------



## WingNut

More photos


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

WingNut said:


> Cross posting from the fur thread. Is there anything else those of you with more experience with this kind of thing can recommend doing?


I would probably remove the fox. Another way to make a coat less heavy and visually less massive is to make  leather inserts.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

WingNut said:


> More photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4299720
> 
> View attachment 4299723


I’m no help because I would probably only make the sleeves tighter at the wrist and add a belt, it’s beautiful to me!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Rephined said:


> It's 21 degrees today. So I wore my 7/8 length ranch mink to work today.


So pretty! We don’t get many cold days like that!


----------



## cdtracing

WingNut said:


> More photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4299720
> 
> View attachment 4299723


I like the fox collar.  Shortening the length & having it tailored will help a lot with the weight. You can have an accessory made from excess.
 I have a vintage fl mink that is ridiculously heavy. I found out from my furrier the reason it's so heavy is because it's made of wild, not farm raised, male mink.  It's a beautiful coat but since I have another fl mink coat, I can't decide if I want to restyle it or trade it in.  Decisions, decisions.

For the next couple of days, it's going to be colder so I'm going to have some fur days!! YAY!


----------



## WingNut

cdtracing said:


> I like the fox collar.  Shortening the length & having it tailored will help a lot with the weight. You can have an accessory made from excess.
> I have a vintage fl mink that is ridiculously heavy. I found out from my furrier the reason it's so heavy is because it's made of wild, not farm raised, male mink.  It's a beautiful coat but since I have another fl mink coat, I can't decide if I want to restyle it or trade it in.  Decisions, decisions.
> 
> For the next couple of days, it's going to be colder so I'm going to have some fur days!! YAY!



Thanks...I‘ll see more of what kind it is while they work on it. Shortening it is an option but we are deferring that until after the sleeves and body are narrowed and the collar down-sized before deciding. It‘s really interesting the chevron pattern of the mink itself..

Despite it‘ weight it‘s not nearly as heavy as the full-length beaver (my DH‘s mother‘s) I have...that‘s another one that‘s going to need work. 

When it‘s done I‘ll post photos...


----------



## cdtracing

WingNut said:


> Thanks...I‘ll see more of what kind it is while they work on it. Shortening it is an option but we are deferring that until after the sleeves and body are narrowed and the collar down-sized before deciding. It‘s really interesting the chevron pattern of the mink itself..
> 
> Despite it‘ weight it‘s not nearly as heavy as the full-length beaver (my DH‘s mother‘s) I have...that‘s another one that‘s going to need work.
> 
> When it‘s done I‘ll post photos...


Can't wait to see the pics.  I'm so sorry for your loss.  Your grandmother had a very full life & the coat has family history.


----------



## snibor

WingNut said:


> Thanks...I‘ll see more of what kind it is while they work on it. Shortening it is an option but we are deferring that until after the sleeves and body are narrowed and the collar down-sized before deciding. It‘s really interesting the chevron pattern of the mink itself..
> 
> Despite it‘ weight it‘s not nearly as heavy as the full-length beaver (my DH‘s mother‘s) I have...that‘s another one that‘s going to need work.
> 
> When it‘s done I‘ll post photos...



I have a beaver with Fox trim coat and it’s my heaviest coat.  I also feel it’s the warmest (compared to mink and sable).   

Great news that your furrier can take in the mink for you.


----------



## snibor

Credit Instagram wearefur.  Who knew Hillary Duff could look so sophisticated?


----------



## Pksz

I love the coat. But I would make it waist length to wear with jeans and a high boot everyday. Then save the remaining fur and have it reworked into another piece once you decide. Many people think furs should only come out for special occasions. I’m a firm believer that you can and should wear them everyday. The skins need to breath and the more you wear ... the more luxurious the fur looks and feels. My father was a mink farmer and raised minks and I am very fortunate to have had some of his skins worked into a few amazing pieces.


----------



## snibor

Pksz said:


> I love the coat. But I would make it waist length to wear with jeans and a high boot everyday. Then save the remaining fur and have it reworked into another piece once you decide. Many people think furs should only come out for special occasions. I’m a firm believer that you can and should wear them everyday. The skins need to breath and the more you wear ... the more luxurious the fur looks and feels. My father was a mink farmer and raised minks and I am very fortunate to have had some of his skins worked into a few amazing pieces.



We’d love to see!  I wear fur all winter casually so I agree about wearing all the time.


----------



## cdtracing

Pksz said:


> I love the coat. But I would make it waist length to wear with jeans and a high boot everyday. Then save the remaining fur and have it reworked into another piece once you decide. Many people think furs should only come out for special occasions. I’m a firm believer that you can and should wear them everyday. The skins need to breath and the more you wear ... the more luxurious the fur looks and feels. My father was a mink farmer and raised minks and I am very fortunate to have had some of his skins worked into a few amazing pieces.


Gurl...if it's cold enough, I wear fur to walk the dogs, go to the mailbox, any excuse to wear fur!  That's how I roll!


----------



## Notorious Pink

FINALLY remembered to take a pic with one of my coats on! It’s hard to tell, but the coat is dark blue mink with a bit of black thrown in.


----------



## snibor

BBC said:


> FINALLY remembered to take a pic with one of my coats on! It’s hard to tell, but the coat is dark blue mink with a bit of black thrown in.



Particularly stunning next to the bag!  [emoji106]


----------



## cdtracing

BBC said:


> FINALLY remembered to take a pic with one of my coats on! It’s hard to tell, but the coat is dark blue mink with a bit of black thrown in.


Very nice!!!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

BBC said:


> FINALLY remembered to take a pic with one of my coats on! It’s hard to tell, but the coat is dark blue mink with a bit of black thrown in.



A very tastefully made and elegant everyday coat.


----------



## Notorious Pink

snibor said:


> Particularly stunning next to the bag!  [emoji106]





cdtracing said:


> Very nice!!!





Sheikha Latifa said:


> A very tastefully made and elegant everyday coat.



Thank you! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] My photos are terrible and I am about to purchase a new camera. So here I’ve got a cashmere dress on, and over that a wool blazer, and over that the coat. The pelts are sewn together at a flattering angle. It’s great for elegant everyday, as my other everyday mink is reversible and I tend to wear it fur side in/waterproof side out, which is super casual. And someday I will remember to take a pic of that, too!


----------



## Flip88

BBC said:


> FINALLY remembered to take a pic with one of my coats on! It’s hard to tell, but the coat is dark blue mink with a bit of black thrown in.


It's beautiful x


----------



## papertiger

WingNut said:


> Cross posting from the fur thread. I just returned from my grandmother‘s funeral in Germany (she was 106!!!)....and none of my cousins wanted her remaining Mink/fox coat. I already have her shorter swing jacket (which I‘m actually having shortened to waist length to modernize it), but this one is very heavy and huge on me, and I felt like it dwarfed me. I took it to a fur tailor who is going to take it in a lot (make narrower, it‘s currently A-line) and reduce the size of the collar......here are some „before“ photos....Is there anything else those of you with more experience with this kind of thing can recommend doing? The mink portion is in a chevron pattern...and is very good quality...



I wouldn't touch the collar, it makes it IMO


----------



## chaneljewel

I have several minks but always wear the same ones.  Has anyone ever sold one of their minks?  One in particular still has the tags on it and hasn’t been worn other than to try it on. Terrible, right?  I purchased it from NM a year ago but just tend to wear the ones that DH bought me.  Maybe it’s because I want to show him how much I appreciate them?  Just wondering if reselling is the way to go as I know that I’ll never get what I paid for the coat.  Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Flip88

chaneljewel said:


> I have several minks but always wear the same ones.  Has anyone ever sold one of their minks?  One in particular still has the tags on it and hasn’t been worn other than to try it on. Terrible, right?  I purchased it from NM a year ago but just tend to wear the ones that DH bought me.  Maybe it’s because I want to show him how much I appreciate them?  Just wondering if reselling is the way to go as I know that I’ll never get what I paid for the coat.  Any advice is appreciated.


I guess a good place to start is Ebay. Why not just wear it a few times a d see how you get on with it? The one with the tags on, why don't you like to wear it? Any photos?


----------



## cdtracing

I wore my mink with the sapphire mink detailing to a bridal shower, then out to dinner on Sunday.  I'm glad I did because it was cold & windy.


----------



## snibor

It was 0 degrees Fahrenheit this morning!  Quick bathroom shot. Full length mink with fox collar.  This coat is long to ankles. Fox all the way down front.


----------



## Flip88

snibor said:


> It was 0 degrees Fahrenheit this morning!  Quick bathroom shot. Full length mink with fox collar.  This coat is long to ankles. Fox all the way down front.
> View attachment 4326922


Just..... Gorgeous


----------



## snibor

Flip88 said:


> Just..... Gorgeous



Thank you.  I’m finally getting good use out of it as it’s so brutally cold.   Brrrr


----------



## papertiger

snibor said:


> Thank you.  I’m finally getting good use out of it as it’s so brutally cold.   Brrrr



I know, I feel like a terrible person but I'm really enjoying the cold weather


----------



## gracekelly

BBC said:


> FINALLY remembered to take a pic with one of my coats on! It’s hard to tell, but the coat is dark blue mink with a bit of black thrown in.


Beautiful and I love the color!


----------



## WingNut

snibor said:


> It was 0 degrees Fahrenheit this morning!  Quick bathroom shot. Full length mink with fox collar.  This coat is long to ankles. Fox all the way down front.
> View attachment 4326922


Gorgeous! Very inspiring considering the one I'm having re-done (from my grandmother). I hope it looks as good as yours!


----------



## snibor

WingNut said:


> Gorgeous! Very inspiring considering the one I'm having re-done (from my grandmother). I hope it looks as good as yours!



Aw. Thank you.  This is my oldest fur I have.  It’s still in great condition.  And warm!


----------



## Flip88

WingNut said:


> Gorgeous! Very inspiring considering the one I'm having re-done (from my grandmother). I hope it looks as good as yours!


They can easily recreate a fur as long as the pelts are in good condition. Let us know how you get on. Quite a few have already had their done so I guess people might even be able to recommend you a furrier who is local to you.


----------



## cdtracing

snibor said:


> It was 0 degrees Fahrenheit this morning!  Quick bathroom shot. Full length mink with fox collar.  This coat is long to ankles. Fox all the way down front.
> View attachment 4326922


That's a fantastic coat!  Looks wonderful on you.


----------



## WingNut

My coat came back and it‘s perfect!!! While now it‘s fitted, the coat retains the flared bottom and the lovely fox collar (albeit not so overwhelming). I‘ll post photos hopefully tonight. Now she‘s working on my DH‘s late mother‘s full-length beaver coat, which he gave me for valentine‘s day when we were just dating. That one is so big, with big puffy sleeves, I feel like a Yeti!


----------



## snibor

cdtracing said:


> That's a fantastic coat!  Looks wonderful on you.



A big thanks!


----------



## snibor

WingNut said:


> My coat came back and it‘s perfect!!! While now it‘s fitted, the coat retains the flared bottom and the lovely fox collar (albeit not so overwhelming). I‘ll post photos hopefully tonight. Now she‘s working on my DH‘s late mother‘s full-length beaver coat, which he gave me for valentine‘s day when we were just dating. That one is so big, with big puffy sleeves, I feel like a Yeti!



Yeah!  Sounds great


----------



## periogirl28

Blackglama on a cold day in London.


----------



## snibor

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4330805
> View attachment 4330806
> 
> Blackglama on a cold day in London.



Gorgeous!  And loving the phone booth!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Question. In what countries do you guys wear your minks and do you ever see negative reaction from other people?


----------



## snibor

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Question. In what countries do you guys wear your minks and do you ever see negative reaction from other people?



I’m in the United States.   I have never had a negative reaction.  I have received many compliments on my coats.


----------



## WingNut

snibor said:


> I’m in the United States.   I have never had a negative reaction.  I have received many compliments on my coats.


Same here. US, only compliments.


----------



## WingNut

WingNut said:


> My coat came back and it‘s perfect!!! While now it‘s fitted, the coat retains the flared bottom and the lovely fox collar (albeit not so overwhelming). I‘ll post photos hopefully tonight. Now she‘s working on my DH‘s late mother‘s full-length beaver coat, which he gave me for valentine‘s day when we were just dating. That one is so big, with big puffy sleeves, I feel like a Yeti!



Here it is! Sorry for the crappy photos, it was evening and hard to capture without a glaring light. Fit is much better. I *could* go a little smaller but this leaves me a little layering room. Also the chevron pattern of the mink is stunning!


----------



## snibor

WingNut said:


> Here it is! Sorry for the crappy photos, it was evening and hard to capture without a glaring light. Fit is much better. I *could* go a little smaller but this leaves me a little layering room. Also the chevron pattern of the mink is stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4331824
> View attachment 4331825
> View attachment 4331826



It’s absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Flip88

WingNut said:


> Here it is! Sorry for the crappy photos, it was evening and hard to capture without a glaring light. Fit is much better. I *could* go a little smaller but this leaves me a little layering room. Also the chevron pattern of the mink is stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4331824
> View attachment 4331825
> View attachment 4331826


Absolutely beautiful 





Sheikha Latifa said:


> Question. In what countries do you guys wear your minks and do you ever see negative reaction from other people?


I live in England and whereas 20 years ago fur was a bit taboo, thesedays it's everywhere. When I wear fur I often get compliments but never a negative comments.


----------



## cdtracing

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Question. In what countries do you guys wear your minks and do you ever see negative reaction from other people?


I live in the US & have never had a negative reaction or comments.  I have had requests to pet them.  My minks came from Canada.



WingNut said:


> Here it is! Sorry for the crappy photos, it was evening and hard to capture without a glaring light. Fit is much better. I *could* go a little smaller but this leaves me a little layering room. Also the chevron pattern of the mink is stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4331824
> View attachment 4331825
> View attachment 4331826


Fabulous!  Your coat looks wonderful on you, especially now that it's more fitted.  Wear it in good health & enjoy!!


----------



## WingNut

cdtracing said:


> I live in the US & have never had a negative reaction or comments.  I have had requests to pet them.  My minks came from Canada.
> 
> 
> Fabulous!  Your coat looks wonderful on you, especially now that it's more fitted.  Wear it in good health & enjoy!!



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Thank you for your responses. When I lived in the UK, I used to wear furs casually just because I have them and heard some snarky comments from school mums (which, as I’m thinking now, referred more to me being a foreigner i.e. different i.e. weirdo “what-else-would-you-expect”). And I always heard some scary stories about people being verbally and/or physically attacked/covered in paint for wearing furs in the States. But as you are talking about furs here, I started to  think that probably it became more socially acceptable?
Our next move is Australia. My sister-in-law rolled her eyes when she heard about my chinchilla. I’m afraid I will have to save my furs for Europe trips


----------



## Flip88

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Thank you for your responses. When I lived in the UK, I used to wear furs casually just because I have them and heard some snarky comments from school mums (which, as I’m thinking now, referred more to me being a foreigner i.e. different i.e. weirdo “what-else-would-you-expect”). And I always heard some scary stories about people being verbally and/or physically attacked/covered in paint for wearing furs in the States. But as you are talking about furs here, I started to  think that probably it became more socially acceptable?
> Our next move is Australia. My sister-in-law rolled her eyes when she heard about my chinchilla. I’m afraid I will have to save my furs for Europe trips


I suspect the issue with furs in Australia is really a climate thing. I have noticed a huge trend towards real fur in the UK over the last ten years. Literally its everywhere. Mainly on hoods and ars but actually full coats are now firmly acceptable. People tend to just comment that they like it. The anti day are behind us I am sure in England.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Flip88 said:


> I suspect the issue with furs in Australia is really a climate thing. I have noticed a huge trend towards real fur in the UK over the last ten years. Literally its everywhere. Mainly on hoods and ars but actually full coats are now firmly acceptable. People tend to just comment that they like it. The anti day are behind us I am sure in England.



This is nice to hear. 8 years ago I couldn’t go to Harrods in my mink for the fear of being spray painted. Now my 16-old who is boarding in the UK accepted to take a blue mink - I was surprised. She says that girls at school wear furs - that is something ! Teenagers wouldn’t do that unless it was trendy


----------



## papertiger

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Question. In what countries do you guys wear your minks and do you ever see negative reaction from other people?


UK. Not yet. It helps teddy bear coats are in and most can't tell sable from nylon.


----------



## periogirl28

papertiger said:


> UK. Not yet. It helps teddy bear coats are in and most can't tell sable from nylon.



Am determined and wearing my mink and sable everyday in London, only brought one each back this visit. Positive comments so far. Also enjoying seeing real furs worn around me. 2 STUNNING SABLES in the wild at Dior today.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

periogirl28 said:


> Am determined and wearing my mink and sable everyday in London, only brought one each back this visit. Positive comments so far. Also enjoying seeing real furs worn around me. 2 STUNNING SABLES in the wild at Dior today.



Where did you bring them from if you don’t mind me asking. Being in Dubai, I really miss wearing my furs. Although some find opportunities to wear them here, mostly gilets and boas


----------



## doni

I wear my (mother's) mink all the time in Germany.  I tend to always wear it with either leather pants or jeans, as I like that contrast and would otherwise find it too formal. I do have acquaintances or colleagues who some times comment on it, or (more often than not) tell me they wished they had the courage to wear their heirloom fur coats. But, and I think I said this in another thread, it has in fact never been easier to wear fur, what with fake fur being all the rage, people don't even know what's real and what's not...


----------



## periogirl28

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Where did you bring them from if you don’t mind me asking. Being in Dubai, I really miss wearing my furs. Although some find opportunities to wear them here, mostly gilets and boas


Was living in London, just moved away and brought them back to wear this winter. Now I wear them only when I travel or visit.


----------



## Genie27

periogirl28 said:


> Was living in London, just moved away and brought them back to wear this winter. Now I wear them only when I travel or visit.


Did you pack them in carry on? I was wondering that the other day.


----------



## periogirl28

Genie27 said:


> Did you pack them in carry on? I was wondering that the other day.


I carried my Sable onboard and checked the Mink. It’s always a risk but I could not carry both.


----------



## Genie27

periogirl28 said:


> I carried my Sable onboard and checked the Mink. It’s always a risk but I could not carry both.


Might as well use them as much as you can! They are both so beautiful. I've only used my mink once this season, but hopefully I will get more use later this year.


----------



## snibor

The fur industry has also started campaigning/marketing with regard to the environment and the ills of fake “plastic” furs.  The international fur federation is really pushing this.  It may be a factor in why we seem to see more fur.  I also agree with all the fake fur around, a lot of people don’t know difference.


----------



## JolieS

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Question. In what countries do you guys wear your minks and do you ever see negative reaction from other people?


I’ve worn my furs in Copenhagen, Geneva, Paris, Strasbourg, Montreal, Toronto, Calgary, Edmonton, New York and Chicago. All cold places in winter.  Only side-eye or snarky remarks have been in New York. 
Sometimes coat checks refuse a fur because of liability issues. Forunately with sheared furs, it is very easy to just roll the coat up and place on a chair or behind you, so coat check isn’t necessary.


----------



## WingNut

doni said:


> I wear my (mother's) mink all the time in Germany.  I tend to always wear it with either leather pants or jeans, as I like that contrast and would otherwise find it too formal. I do have acquaintances or colleagues who some times comment on it, or (more often than not) tell me they wished they had the courage to wear their heirloom fur coats. But, and I think I said this in another thread, it has in fact never been easier to wear fur, what with fake fur being all the rage, people don't even know what's real and what's not...



My cousins (still in Germany) are quite anti-fancy anti-fashion and anti-fur. So I was delighted to relieve them of the burden of not knowing what to do with my grandmother‘s furs when she passed. We are all of the mind that it‘s good to keep them in the family, although I‘d be the only one happy to actually wear them. It‘s a shame, really, there is NOTHING as warm as a fur. Not even my super warm down Canada Goose parka.


----------



## doni

WingNut said:


> My cousins (still in Germany) are quite anti-fancy anti-fashion and anti-fur. So I was delighted to relieve them of the burden of not knowing what to do with my grandmother‘s furs when she passed. We are all of the mind that it‘s good to keep them in the family, although I‘d be the only one happy to actually wear them. It‘s a shame, really, there is NOTHING as warm as a fur. Not even my super warm down Canada Goose parka.



Exactly. I am not German but I inherit the furs of my in law family. My favorite is a natural castor coat from dear Omi, my husbands grandma. It is very modern and cool with a hood, and the best is it makes me feel close to her. The whole family is happy to see the coat worn, and yes, nothing is warmer or cosier than fur.

I have to say I don’t know how I feel about buying new fur. I don’t have enough information. While I haven’t bought any myself, I have accepted gifts... but I do feel  it is right to keep on wearing the coats of generations passed and pass them to the next ones, surely there is nothing more sustainable than that.


----------



## Flip88

doni said:


> Exactly. I am not German but I inherit the furs of my in law family. My favorite is a natural castor coat from dear Omi, my husbands grandma. It is very modern and cool with a hood, and the best is it makes me feel close to her. The whole family is happy to see the coat worn, and yes, nothing is warmer or cosier than fur.
> 
> I have to say I don’t know how I feel about buying new fur. I don’t have enough information. While I haven’t bought any myself, I have accepted gifts... but I do feel  it is right to keep on wearing the coats of generations passed and pass them to the next ones, surely there is nothing more sustainable than that.


The thing with real fur that I totally love it how long it lasts. For me it is completely unethical to buy a cheap plastic fake fur and throw it away after a few years. A natural coat can last decades hence the comments about passing it down.

If fur farms are questionable ethically for you have a look at saga furs. I have a tag somewhere which explains how high their standards are. I'll try to photo it if I find it.


----------



## periogirl28

Flip88 said:


> The thing with real fur that I totally love it how long it lasts. For me it is completely unethical to buy a cheap plastic fake fur and throw it away after a few years. A natural coat can last decades hence the comments about passing it down.
> 
> If fur farms are questionable ethically for you have a look at saga furs. I have a tag somewhere which explains how high their standards are. I'll try to photo it if I find it.


Thank you for this. I requested for Blackglama mink for my custom piece from my furrier and my coat will be worn for years to come.


----------



## WingNut

doni said:


> Exactly. I am not German but I inherit the furs of my in law family. My favorite is a natural castor coat from dear Omi, my husbands grandma. It is very modern and cool with a hood, and the best is it makes me feel close to her. The whole family is happy to see the coat worn, and yes, nothing is warmer or cosier than fur.
> 
> I have to say I don’t know how I feel about buying new fur. I don’t have enough information. While I haven’t bought any myself, I have accepted gifts... but I do feel  it is right to keep on wearing the coats of generations passed and pass them to the next ones, surely there is nothing more sustainable than that.



I‘ve purchased one fur item for myself (Fox trimmed cashmere cape), and my mother got me a woven raccoon coat that is really light and very lovely. To my dismay, I found out the fox-trimmed cape is made in china, where the conditions of and treatment of animals is abhorrent. I had since researched the countries that follow ethical fur-sourcing standards (Finland, Canada, USA, etc), and anything new would have to come from that.  So I might replace the cape, since I took it to consignment yesterday! But, with a mink coat, mink jacket, raccoon coat, Beaver coat...I‘m not so sure I‘m in need of much, if anything, more.  Being able to wear a relative‘s pieces has so many benefits.


----------



## Flip88

WingNut said:


> I‘ve purchased one fur item for myself (Fox trimmed cashmere cape), and my mother got me a woven raccoon coat that is really light and very lovely. To my dismay, I found out the fox-trimmed cape is made in china, where the conditions of and treatment of animals is abhorrent. I had since researched the countries that follow ethical fur-sourcing standards (Finland, Canada, USA, etc), and anything new would have to come from that.  So I might replace the cape, since I took it to consignment yesterday! But, with a mink coat, mink jacket, raccoon coat, Beaver coat...I‘m not so sure I‘m in need of much, if anything, more.  Being able to wear a relative‘s pieces has so many benefits.


Here is the Saga label if that's important to you. Honestly, I concern myself more with people welfare. How are cotton tshirts made in Bangladesh, etc. Anyway, we digress. Apologies for the photo quality.


----------



## chicinthecity777

I personally have found real furs are definitely worn a lot more in recent years in the UK. In continental Europe, it's always popular. I have been wearing my 2 mink coats a lot this winter. I too wear them with jeans, trainers also for more casual looks. They really are the warmest coats!


----------



## chicinthecity777

I really don't like the feel of faux fur and it's not breathable and most look cheap. No offence to those who like them.


----------



## snibor

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I really don't like the feel of faux fur and it's not breathable and most look cheap. No offence to those who like them.



Agree. Not to mention horrible for the environment.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

I like our general consensus
Hope my daughter will be able to wear my mink in the UK. 
I’m glad that my furs survived the “Cold War” against furs so there is a chance for me to wear again my minks, foxes and chinchillas
[my phone corrects mink to monk, so if you see one day that I’m having a monk on me, don’t be shocked]


----------



## jdr87

HI everyone, I'm new here on the forum and I was searching for where to post my first message... well, I might have discovered what my Valentine's gift will be, and it should be related to this thread


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

jdr87 said:


> HI everyone, I'm new here on the forum and I was searching for where to post my first message... well, I might have discovered what my Valentine's gift will be, and it should be related to this thread



We are waiting for the pictures


----------



## jdr87

Sheikha Latifa said:


> We are waiting for the pictures


Beautifully blue (he couldn't hide it anymore)


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

jdr87 said:


> Beautifully blue (he couldn't hide it anymore)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4340746
> View attachment 4340747



Beautiful. Is this what you wanted?


----------



## jdr87

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Beautiful. Is this what you wanted?



It came unexpected. He'd just bought me another mink (which is being shipped now, this one https://elpidioloffredo.com/shop/mink/brown-mink-coat-with-hood-length-90-cm/) on which we agreed on... so I was not expecting this beauty to come as well. Actually, a couple of weeks ago I went to a store here in Paris and I tried a few of these vests. I was so undecided between this blue beauty and a sapphire one that I went out empty-handed. But then he went again the following day, without telling me, and picked the blue one. I definitely cannot complain


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

jdr87 said:


> It came unexpected. He'd just bought me another mink (which is being shipped now, this one https://elpidioloffredo.com/shop/mink/brown-mink-coat-with-hood-length-90-cm/) on which we agreed on... so I was not expecting this beauty to come as well. Actually, a couple of weeks ago I went to a store here in Paris and I tried a few of these vests. I was so undecided between this blue beauty and a sapphire one that I went out empty-handed. But then he went again the following day, without telling me, and picked the blue one. I definitely cannot complain [emoji813]



I love men who are capable of making such nice gestures. Not because of the price - because there is so much love in this.


----------



## jdr87

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I love men who are capable of making such nice gestures. Not because of the price - because there is so much love in this.


Indeed. It may sound a bit trivial (I know there are worse things in this world) but I was feeling pretty bad because of that indecision... He understood that it was coming from my insecurities (related to other personal issues), thus decided to act and help me overcoming them. (And indeed, even if it had been for a 10€ item, the thing would have been 100% the same)


----------



## Flip88

jdr87 said:


> Beautifully blue (he couldn't hide it anymore)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4340746
> View attachment 4340747


So fabulous. Love the colour.


----------



## jdr87

Flip88 said:


> So fabulous. Love the colour.


It is! And as usual pictures don't show how gorgeous it feels


----------



## jdr87

Sapphire Saturday... It's getting warmer and warmer but I cannot avoid it


----------



## Flip88

jdr87 said:


> Sapphire Saturday... It's getting warmer and warmer but I cannot avoid it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4343272


Gorgeous. Enjoy [emoji7]


----------



## jdr87

Flip88 said:


> Gorgeous. Enjoy [emoji7]



I did!  at least in the early mornings and in the afternoons/nights it still gets cool enough to enjoy it


----------



## Flip88

Anyone seen any good fur sales on? It's that time of year [emoji8] Also, what a beautiful color of mink this is. I wish I owned one [emoji7]

@rita.tesla


----------



## jdr87

love it! I have something very similar in tiffany blue. great for spring outfits


----------



## jdr87

for what concerns sales, here in Paris right now more or less everyone is giving a 30% discount. actually, I've noticed that large malls (like Galeries Lafayette) are trying to reduce the media exposure of whatever is fur-related, thus also sales go quite unnoticed - you'd always have to ask saleswomen


----------



## Flip88

jdr87 said:


> for what concerns sales, here in Paris right now more or less everyone is giving a 30% discount. actually, I've noticed that large malls (like Galeries Lafayette) are trying to reduce the media exposure of whatever is fur-related, thus also sales go quite unnoticed - you'd always have to ask saleswomen


I know Harrods must be near the end of their sales. I remember going to Wrentham Village (Boston) years ago in Jan and getting the best reductions ever. I snagged a rabbit fur coat for around $100 reduced from maybe $700. I still wear it 10 years on [emoji8]


----------



## jdr87

jdr87 said:


> He'd just bought me another mink (which is being shipped now, this one https://elpidioloffredo.com/shop/mink/brown-mink-coat-with-hood-length-90-cm/) on which we agreed on...



Here it is! Took it to a trip to Norway this week, and it was perfect! It is actually quite light, the sleeves are 3/4, and it looks quite casual when worn - perfect for a snow vacation


----------



## jdr87

Whereas, being really warm and sunny back here in Paris today I went for the light blue cape, indeed


----------



## jdr87

jdr87 said:


> Here it is!



here it is, wearing it!

I'm so happy with it  it is literally magnificent, cannot describe how it feels wearing it


----------



## cdtracing

jdr87 said:


> Here it is! Took it to a trip to Norway this week, and it was perfect! It is actually quite light, the sleeves are 3/4, and it looks quite casual when worn - perfect for a snow vacation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4351517


This is a real beauty!  Love your blue cape, too!


----------



## jdr87

cdtracing said:


> This is a real beauty!  Love your blue cape, too!


thank you 
I'm in love with the natural color of mink! the fur in this case is quite high quality - which actually even enhances all the beautiful shades of brown it has - and the effect in natural light is amazing

the light blue one is pretty fun to wear, but it doesn't compare in quality with the rest (it was an unplanned buying last spring, quite cheap for being mink). I'm now stalking a dark green hooded cape which is  (but it shouldn't come earlier than next winter )


----------



## snibor

jdr87 said:


> Here it is! Took it to a trip to Norway this week, and it was perfect! It is actually quite light, the sleeves are 3/4, and it looks quite casual when worn - perfect for a snow vacation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4351517



This is lovely!


----------



## snibor

jdr87 said:


> Whereas, being really warm and sunny back here in Paris today I went for the light blue cape, indeed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4351522



Stunning


----------



## jdr87

snibor said:


> This is lovely!





snibor said:


> Stunning



Thanks! (I'm almost done for this year, I'm just waiting for a final threat - huge sale - designed and tailored for me by a trusted artisan)


----------



## Flip88

jdr87 said:


> here it is, wearing it!
> 
> I'm so happy with it [emoji2] it is literally magnificent, cannot describe how it feels wearing it


Oh wow, it's so beautiful


----------



## ninama

jdr87 said:


> Here it is! Took it to a trip to Norway this week, and it was perfect! It is actually quite light, the sleeves are 3/4, and it looks quite casual when worn - perfect for a snow vacation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4351517



Glorious... just beautiful! I'm so enamored of horizontals right now...


----------



## ninama

ninama said:


> Glorious... just beautiful! I'm so enamored of horizontals right now...



My very first contemporary mink (sheared)! 

I've had almost exclusively vintage fur pieces, some quite extraordinary, but newer furs are just waaayyyy out of reach for me. I don't know why this went for a crazy affordable price. It is pre-owned, but it's amazing. Minty condition, gun and storm flaps (like a trench), slightly belled tulip cuffs, silk lining. I've had no luck pinning down the season or original MSRP (so I can gloat!). 

The embellishment incorporates little blue skulls ... *I die*.


----------



## papertiger

ninama said:


> My very first contemporary mink (sheared)!
> 
> I've had almost exclusively vintage fur pieces, some quite extraordinary, but newer furs are just waaayyyy out of reach for me. I don't know why this went for a crazy affordable price. It is pre-owned, but it's amazing. Minty condition, gun and storm flaps (like a trench), slightly belled tulip cuffs, silk lining. I've had no luck pinning down the season or original MSRP (so I can gloat!).
> 
> The embellishment incorporates little blue skulls ... *I die*.
> 
> View attachment 4369034
> View attachment 4369035



It's amazing, a real PIECE, whatever the price, congratulations on your fantastic find.


----------



## papertiger

jdr87 said:


> here it is, wearing it!
> 
> I'm so happy with it  it is literally magnificent, cannot describe how it feels wearing it



Lovely, lovely pieces, I can see the quality beam-out from the laptop


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

ninama said:


> My very first contemporary mink (sheared)!
> 
> I've had almost exclusively vintage fur pieces, some quite extraordinary, but newer furs are just waaayyyy out of reach for me. I don't know why this went for a crazy affordable price. It is pre-owned, but it's amazing. Minty condition, gun and storm flaps (like a trench), slightly belled tulip cuffs, silk lining. I've had no luck pinning down the season or original MSRP (so I can gloat!).
> 
> The embellishment incorporates little blue skulls ... *I die*.
> 
> View attachment 4369034
> View attachment 4369035




I.....




I'm speechless.





No, scratch that. I'll fight you for this coat *takes off earrings*


----------



## snibor

ninama said:


> My very first contemporary mink (sheared)!
> 
> I've had almost exclusively vintage fur pieces, some quite extraordinary, but newer furs are just waaayyyy out of reach for me. I don't know why this went for a crazy affordable price. It is pre-owned, but it's amazing. Minty condition, gun and storm flaps (like a trench), slightly belled tulip cuffs, silk lining. I've had no luck pinning down the season or original MSRP (so I can gloat!).
> 
> The embellishment incorporates little blue skulls ... *I die*.
> 
> View attachment 4369034
> View attachment 4369035



This is really a unique piece. Stunningly beautiful and you will not see others with it. Sheared mink is also very wearable.  Congrats.  Just lovely.


----------



## ninama

BagsNBaguettes said:


> I.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm speechless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, scratch that. I'll fight you for this coat *takes off earrings*



I'll have to fight you back... it's totally sweet!


----------



## ninama

snibor said:


> This is really a unique piece. Stunningly beautiful and you will not see others with it. Sheared mink is also very wearable.  Congrats.  Just lovely.



Thank you! Sheared mink is amazing... most people don't even realized it's fur. Stealth luxe!


----------



## snibor

ninama said:


> Thank you! Sheared mink is amazing... most people don't even realized it's fur. Stealth luxe!



I think you’re right. I have a few sheared pieces mink and beaver. Bet you can’t wait to wear this!


----------



## ninama

snibor said:


> I think you’re right. I have a few sheared pieces mink and beaver. Bet you can’t wait to wear this!



I've worn it twice (to a cat show and to Starbuck's) ~ both times with jeans and boots. It gets compliments... the embroidery, which is not hand done, is really eye-catching!


----------



## jdr87

ninama said:


> Glorious... just beautiful! I'm so enamored of horizontals right now...



me too... I do only own horizontal fur coats, indeed, and I think they just look so amazing - probably for a full length mink it would not work, but as long as it is this length (or shorter), it just looks better to my eyes 



ninama said:


> My very first contemporary mink (sheared)!
> 
> I've had almost exclusively vintage fur pieces, some quite extraordinary, but newer furs are just waaayyyy out of reach for me. I don't know why this went for a crazy affordable price. It is pre-owned, but it's amazing. Minty condition, gun and storm flaps (like a trench), slightly belled tulip cuffs, silk lining. I've had no luck pinning down the season or original MSRP (so I can gloat!).



THIS IS AMAZING


----------



## jdr87

jdr87 said:


> the light blue one is pretty fun to wear, but it doesn't compare in quality with the rest (it was an unplanned buying last spring, quite cheap for being mink). I'm now stalking a dark green hooded cape which is [emoji813] (but it shouldn't come earlier than next winter [emoji3])



Well, someone captured my thoughts and it came earlier

Short, hooded cape, short sleeves, brillant dark green (as usual artificial light is not the best...). Spring has come, and this speaks of spring


----------



## snibor

jdr87 said:


> Well, someone captured my thoughts and it came earlier
> 
> Short, hooded cape, short sleeves, brillant dark green (as usual artificial light is not the best...). Spring has come, and this speaks of spring
> View attachment 4369317



Gorgeous!


----------



## ninama

jdr87 said:


> Well, someone captured my thoughts and it came earlier
> 
> Short, hooded cape, short sleeves, brillant dark green (as usual artificial light is not the best...). Spring has come, and this speaks of spring
> View attachment 4369317




Oh, how positively lovely - and unique!


----------



## Flip88

Some decent minks (and other furs) on sale at a furrier in Manchester, UK. This is a reputable furrier.

https://www.glynscollections.co.uk/sale


----------



## jdr87

Flip88 said:


> Some decent minks (and other furs) on sale at a furrier in Manchester, UK. This is a reputable furrier.
> 
> https://www.glynscollections.co.uk/sale


Nice pieces, indeed (loved the cross mink, and the chinchilla gilet)

By the way (you're from the UK, aren't you?) do you have any opinion on this https://www.daymisfurry.co.uk ? (Got some fox and mink accessories from them, just waiting for the shipment)


----------



## Flip88

jdr87 said:


> Nice pieces, indeed (loved the cross mink, and the chinchilla gilet)
> 
> By the way (you're from the UK, aren't you?) do you have any opinion on this https://www.daymisfurry.co.uk ? (Got some fox and mink accessories from them, just waiting for the shipment)


I have seen them pop up on Instagram. They seem decent. Let us know.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Flip88 said:


> Some decent minks (and other furs) on sale at a furrier in Manchester, UK. This is a reputable furrier.
> 
> https://www.glynscollections.co.uk/sale



Such a pretty chinchilla! 
(Someone please tell the model to save the open mouth look for her IG!)


----------



## jdr87

Flip88 said:


> I have seen them pop up on Instagram. They seem decent. Let us know.



it ended up being a British retailer of chinese-made garments and accessories (shipped directly from Shanghai). I'm not really in favour of fur products coming from China, but I got just only a couple of fox tail bag charms, and some decent knitted mink armwarmers which are actually not that bad


----------



## Flip88

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Such a pretty chinchilla!
> (Someone please tell the model to save the open mouth look for her IG!)


@gabriellegracekeith [emoji8]


----------



## jdr87

Mink vest with very short sleeves for tonight


----------



## Flip88

jdr87 said:


> Mink vest with very short sleeves for tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4380506
> View attachment 4380507



Gorgeous


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

jdr87 said:


> Mink vest with very short sleeves for tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4380506
> View attachment 4380507



Nice colour. Is it really so gold?


----------



## jdr87

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Nice colour. Is it really so gold?


Not that much, but it really shines bright.

it is a natural brown, just a bit lighter than a standard demi buff


----------



## jdr87

A close-up, this is it


----------



## Flip88

jdr87 said:


> A close-up, this is it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4380916


A lovely colour.


----------



## jdr87

Flip88 said:


> A lovely colour.



yes, I have some dyed minks, but in general I prefer their natural colour, I guess it is because it just looks classier, at least in the case of a coat (while for capes or vests, getting some colours also from the fur may work pretty well in the outfit).


----------



## Flip88

jdr87 said:


> yes, I have some dyed minks, but in general I prefer their natural colour, I guess it is because it just looks classier, at least in the case of a coat (while for capes or vests, getting some colours also from the fur may work pretty well in the outfit).


Yes I prefer natural colours too when it comes to fur. Some mink I have seen cannot be identified as mink, it's shaved and coloured whereas I like my furs to look like real fur if you know what I mean.


----------



## cdtracing

ninama said:


> My very first contemporary mink (sheared)!
> 
> I've had almost exclusively vintage fur pieces, some quite extraordinary, but newer furs are just waaayyyy out of reach for me. I don't know why this went for a crazy affordable price. It is pre-owned, but it's amazing. Minty condition, gun and storm flaps (like a trench), slightly belled tulip cuffs, silk lining. I've had no luck pinning down the season or original MSRP (so I can gloat!).
> 
> The embellishment incorporates little blue skulls ... *I die*.
> 
> View attachment 4369034
> View attachment 4369035


This is an amazing find!! I am astounded by how beautiful & cool this is!!!  Congratulations on this unique beauty!


----------



## ninama

cdtracing said:


> This is an amazing find!! I am astounded by how beautiful & cool this is!!!  Congratulations on this unique beauty!



Thank you... I'm totally thrilled to have it!


----------



## jdr87

We had some pretty cold mornings last week, I could even take out of the closet some long minks. This black cross stroller was the chosen one (together with the sapphire)


----------



## cdtracing

It's gotten warm here so my coats will be going into storage next week,   I didn't get to wear mine a lot this winter...when it was cold enough for fur, it was raining. 
I love your cross mink coat!!!


----------



## snibor

cdtracing said:


> It's gotten warm here so my coats will be going into storage next week,   I didn't get to wear mine a lot this winter...when it was cold enough for fur, it was raining.
> I love your cross mink coat!!!



Indeed I’m afraid it is that time to put the furs away. .  I have some repairs gonna talk to furrier to see if it’s worth it.


----------



## jdr87

cdtracing said:


> It's gotten warm here so my coats will be going into storage next week,   I didn't get to wear mine a lot this winter...when it was cold enough for fur, it was raining.
> I love your cross mink coat!!!



Thanks 

All things considered, the winter was quite good here in Paris: not extremely cold and not rainy at all (well, last year between January and February we barely had a couple of days without any rain). 
I think I ended up wearing my coats almost every day between December and February, then switched to vests and capes (just for the mornings, during the day it's always been pretty warm)


----------



## Flip88

I am going to Antalya (Turkey) next week. Any good furrier recommendations???


----------



## cdtracing

Flip88 said:


> I am going to Antalya (Turkey) next week. Any good furrier recommendations???


Wish I could help but I've never been to Turkey.  Pics, we want pics of your finds!


----------



## papertiger

jdr87 said:


> We had some pretty cold mornings last week, I could even take out of the closet some long minks. This black cross stroller was the chosen one (together with the sapphire)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4406036



Stunning!


----------



## jdr87

papertiger said:


> Stunning!


Thanks


----------



## snibor

Loving this from the 1940s.   Credit Instagram.


----------



## snibor

Mink and fox collar.  I know most of us tend to like natural colors but this is gorgeous.  Credit Instagram.


----------



## snibor

I spy a white mink on the Queen.  Lol.  Credit Instagram.


----------



## ilovedesigner96

I have posted some of this pictures in the other fur forum . Anyways let me start by saying that i might one or selected few boys who love furs.  Anyways it all at started with that caramel autumn haze stole i got at vintage shop in downtown toronto than my mink obsession took off and one day i pop in my nearest thrift shop and voila the furry gods gave me a surprise .. a black mist sheared reversible mink coat stroller with regular mink trimming for around 90 dollar i was mind blown i took it to the furrier costed me way more to clean and glaze it but still a great investment since i live in toronto and boy is cold here!! the furrier told me is worth for around 4k to 6k and that even made me more happy knowing i found this gem.  I love sheared because the texture is so special that not even velvet has and still look like a luxurious fur but very lowkey than can trick others into Just a good velvet coat . Good for the militant vegans that come and attack people for their wardrobe choices gladly i don't come across them or haven't heard since i live on earphones. This coat i have worn one full winter since i found it around September 2018 and now is the second time i started wearing it . Its so lightweight and elegant and practical for my wardrobe.  I have other regular minks that i wear more on special occasions and will share soon.


----------



## ilovedesigner96

I got this white mink stole/capelet a couple of week ago in the same shop i bought the autum haze stole. This one is emba jasmine from maybe late 50s early 60s and wore it for a birthday party of a friend . I love it screams old world glamour but still classic.


----------



## ilovedesigner96

I really don't know where to post this or find information but i guess someone here has travelled with furs abroad. I will be travelling next year to South America around August to my home country Perú for a few weeks and i was wondering if wearing or bringing a mink/fur coat wont cause any problems with security or customs .I will be travelling to a colder climate city cajamarca where i have an aunt that has dreamed of owning a mink coat for years since is hard to find in Perú and way too expensive. I wanna give her one of my vintage mink coats if possible am just scared they might confiscate the fur due to regulations now days .i will leave from toronto canada and the one i will be bringing is a vintage dark ranch mink probably from the 60s. i will appreciate the help.


----------



## cdtracing

ilovedesigner96 said:


> I really don't know where to post this or find information but i guess someone here has travelled with furs abroad. I will be travelling next year to South America around August to my home country Perú for a few weeks and i was wondering if wearing or bringing a mink/fur coat wont cause any problems with security or customs .I will be travelling to a colder climate city cajamarca where i have an aunt that has dreamed of owning a mink coat for years since is hard to find in Perú and way too expensive. I wanna give her one of my vintage mink coats if possible am just scared they might confiscate the fur due to regulations now days .i will leave from toronto canada and the one i will be bringing is a vintage dark ranch mink probably from the 60s. i will appreciate the help.


I would go online & check the countries customs policy. There should be a list of what is allowed & what is not.  Also, check for duty fees is there are any.


----------



## papertiger

snibor said:


> Mink and fox collar.  I know most of us tend to like natural colors but this is gorgeous.  Credit Instagram.



I like how she's wearing it too. I almost bought a green mink from a second-hand market years ago. Anyway, my mother thought I looked like I was wearing AstroTurf. I thought it was totally cool. In a way these coloured coats are so out there, theyre almost classics in their own right.


----------



## papertiger

ilovedesigner96 said:


> I got this white mink stole/capelet a couple of week ago in the same shop i bought the autum haze stole. This one is emba jasmine from maybe late 50s early 60s and wore it for a birthday party of a friend . I love it screams old world glamour but still classic.



That's beautiful.


----------



## papertiger

ilovedesigner96 said:


> I really don't know where to post this or find information but i guess someone here has travelled with furs abroad. I will be travelling next year to South America around August to my home country Perú for a few weeks and i was wondering if wearing or bringing a mink/fur coat wont cause any problems with security or customs .I will be travelling to a colder climate city cajamarca where i have an aunt that has dreamed of owning a mink coat for years since is hard to find in Perú and way too expensive. I wanna give her one of my vintage mink coats if possible am just scared they might confiscate the fur due to regulations now days .i will leave from toronto canada and the one i will be bringing is a vintage dark ranch mink probably from the 60s. i will appreciate the help.



Regulations only apply to furs/skins that need CITES. Mink certainly does not and never has done. Plenty of women in South America wear furs. You should be absolutely fine.


----------



## snibor

papertiger said:


> I like how she's wearing it too. I almost bought a green mink from a second-hand market years ago. Anyway, my mother thought I looked like I was wearing AstroTurf. I thought it was totally cool. In a way these coloured coats are so out there, theyre almost classics in their own right.


Ha!  That is funny!   It’s finally cold here and I picked up the furs from storage today.  Every year I’m so excited!  I saw some beautiful coats at the store today.


----------



## papertiger

snibor said:


> Ha!  That is funny!   It’s finally cold here and I picked up the furs from storage today.  Every year I’m so excited!  I saw some beautiful coats at the store today.



I bet! Tooooo tempting. 


I had a couple of too many with the recent additions of the Aurora fox jacket and Wildtype mink recently so I'm selling my white mink jacket and a pastel coat. DH just bought a huge shearling-lined canvas coat too and there is only so much room. And as you know they all need looking after.


----------



## jdr87

First fur coat of the season after the first temperature drop. And the chosen one is the mink I bought last winter


----------



## snibor

I posted this one before but first time out for the season.  White mink.  Always thought I loved summer but I think I’m a fall/colder weather gal now.  It makes me happy.


----------



## cdtracing

snibor said:


> I posted this one before but first time out for the season.  White mink.  Always thought I loved summer but I think I’m a fall/colder weather gal now.  It makes me happy.


How beautiful!!!


----------



## snibor

cdtracing said:


> How beautiful!!!


Thanks!  Hope you are enjoying some cooler weather.


----------



## jdr87

snibor said:


> I posted this one before but first time out for the season.  White mink.  Always thought I loved summer but I think I’m a fall/colder weather gal now.  It makes me happy.


Beautiful!


----------



## snibor

jdr87 said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you kindly!


----------



## cdtracing

snibor said:


> Thanks!  Hope you are enjoying some cooler weather.


Yes, Snibor, we are enjoying cooler weather, especially at night.  It's going to be colder during the week.  Hubby & I picked up the rest of my coats, along with my hats & collars today after an early dinner.
So, hey-hey-hey, the gang is back together again!


----------



## snibor

cdtracing said:


> Yes, Snibor, we are enjoying cooler weather, especially at night.  It's going to be colder during the week.  Hubby & I picked up the rest of my coats, along with my hats & collars today after an early dinner.
> So, hey-hey-hey, the gang is back together again!
> View attachment 4587852


Yeah!  Looks so nice.


----------



## papertiger

snibor said:


> I posted this one before but first time out for the season.  White mink.  Always thought I loved summer but I think I’m a fall/colder weather gal now.  It makes me happy.



Beautiful, subtle glamour. 

Can't believe I missed this post. I'm guessing my phone never loaded properly coz I wouldn't have ignored it if I'd seen


----------



## papertiger

I just sold my white mink jacket. Already regretting after looking at recent posts in this thread. 

Wore my Hockey (  - they are no more) black sheered mink jacket with fox trim today. It's ages old but I feel like a princess in it. I was going to wear my fox hat too but it was too hilarious with my... ahem 'ensemble'


----------



## snibor

papertiger said:


> Beautiful, subtle glamour.
> 
> Can't believe I missed this post. I'm guessing my phone never loaded properly coz I wouldn't have ignored it if I'd seen


Aw. Thank you!


----------



## ilovedesigner96

Mink wearing boy here!! Toronto has been so cold lately and without a doubt this Sheared black coat has my back almost every day i feel that once you go with mink you never go back to any cloth coat in terms of warmth and looks. I am loving sheared minks because of how very warm they still are and the practicality and lightness of them. I am now in the hunt for second one a vintage dark ranch sheared mink as a gift to my self for Christmas hopefully i get my hands on one.


----------



## snibor

ilovedesigner96 said:


> Mink wearing boy here!! Toronto has been so cold lately and without a doubt this Sheared black coat has my back almost every day i feel that once you go with mink you never go back to any cloth coat in terms of warmth and looks. I am loving sheared minks because of how very warm they still are and the practicality and lightness of them. I am now in the hunt for second one a vintage dark ranch sheared mink as a gift to my self for Christmas hopefully i get my hands on one.


Totally fabulous!


----------



## bagshopr

ilovedesigner96 said:


> Mink wearing boy here!! Toronto has been so cold lately and without a doubt this Sheared black coat has my back almost every day i feel that once you go with mink you never go back to any cloth coat in terms of warmth and looks. I am loving sheared minks because of how very warm they still are and the practicality and lightness of them. I am now in the hunt for second one a vintage dark ranch sheared mink as a gift to my self for Christmas hopefully i get my hands on one.


You are so glamorous!


----------



## cdtracing

ilovedesigner96 said:


> Mink wearing boy here!! Toronto has been so cold lately and without a doubt this Sheared black coat has my back almost every day i feel that once you go with mink you never go back to any cloth coat in terms of warmth and looks. I am loving sheared minks because of how very warm they still are and the practicality and lightness of them. I am now in the hunt for second one a vintage dark ranch sheared mink as a gift to my self for Christmas hopefully i get my hands on one.


Marvelous!!  Looking awesome!


----------



## gracekelly

Bloomingdales is closing all their fur departments.


----------



## snibor

gracekelly said:


> Bloomingdales is closing all their fur departments.


Ya I heard that.  I’ve never bought in Bloomies. Always found better prices at regular fur store.  But maybe they’ll have a nice sale now that they’re doing away with fur


----------



## cdtracing

It's been a cold & dreary day today,  So I wore my dark ranch mink coat to dinner & for a little Dynasty glamour, I wore my black mink with huge black fox band hat.  Sorry for the crappy pics.  I'm not very good at selfies & I don't have a full length mirror.


----------



## gracekelly

snibor said:


> Ya I heard that.  I’ve never bought in Bloomies. Always found better prices at regular fur store.  But maybe they’ll have a nice sale now that they’re doing away with fur


I use them for fur storage.  Have to find a new place.


----------



## snibor

gracekelly said:


> I use them for fur storage.  Have to find a new place.


Aw.  That’s too bad.  My local Bloomies (it’s small) does not have fur, although they once brought in a rack of special furs.  Good luck finding a new storage place.


----------



## cdtracing

gracekelly said:


> I use them for fur storage.  Have to find a new place.


Hope you find another place to store your furs, gracekelly.   I checked Bloomie's website but didn't see a lot of deals.  I've never bought from them but there is a large Bloomingdales down in ATL.  Might need to take a ride downtown.


----------



## lolakitten

ilovedesigner96 said:


> Mink wearing boy here!! Toronto has been so cold lately and without a doubt this Sheared black coat has my back almost every day i feel that once you go with mink you never go back to any cloth coat in terms of warmth and looks. I am loving sheared minks because of how very warm they still are and the practicality and lightness of them. I am now in the hunt for second one a vintage dark ranch sheared mink as a gift to my self for Christmas hopefully i get my hands on one.


This is why I miss TO! (Born & raised) 
In Ottawa now, and I stick out in my furs. I still wear them, because I love them and they’re warm!!!! But I see the looks.


----------



## lolakitten

This is my only mink, and I love it


----------



## ilovedesigner96

gracekelly said:


> Bloomingdales is closing all their fur departments.


I always find brands/department stores that go fur free very hypocritical so they can please the people against it yet they still sell shearlings,leather,fur trims,down jackets but at the same time it doesn’t really bother me because i find department stores furs very overpriced for example for the price of one full lenght mink coat at saks you can buy 2 at a good furrier and hell a couple more pre owned vintage. in a way is great for those small business furriers to gain more clientele and keep their craft running since the department stores furs salons will be gone. They will always be clientele for furs specially in cold climate areas.


----------



## ilovedesigner96

lolakitten said:


> This is why I miss TO! (Born & raised)
> In Ottawa now, and I stick out in my furs. I still wear them, because I love them and they’re warm!!!! But I see the looks.


I never really got a bad stare only good comments Knock on wood haha. i work midtown toronto everyday i see a few minks/fox coats and a ton and i mean tons of big fur trimmings we maybe are a little fur fashion friendly but of course there is always those psychos thats why i live in earphones when am out and maybe someone did say something and i couldn’t hear at allif they wanna say something than be my guest i will still wear and buy them. Like my mom always say If they don't pay your bills than you don’t pay them mind.


----------



## cdtracing

I live in the South & wear my furs every chance I get.  I've never gotten a negative comment, only compliments.  I don't worry about what people say...I wear what I like.


----------



## papertiger

lolakitten said:


> View attachment 4612164
> 
> This is my only mink, and I love it



Lovely!


----------



## papertiger

ilovedesigner96 said:


> Mink wearing boy here!! Toronto has been so cold lately and without a doubt this Sheared black coat has my back almost every day i feel that once you go with mink you never go back to any cloth coat in terms of warmth and looks. I am loving sheared minks because of how very warm they still are and the practicality and lightness of them. I am now in the hunt for second one a vintage dark ranch sheared mink as a gift to my self for Christmas hopefully i get my hands on one.



I like your bag too. Very pleased to see you wearing it in hand as not only does it look better but you don't ruin the pile of the pretty coat


----------



## papertiger

cdtracing said:


> It's been a cold & dreary day today,  So I wore my dark ranch mink coat to dinner & for a little Dynasty glamour, I wore my black mink with huge black fox band hat.  Sorry for the crappy pics.  I'm not very good at selfies & I don't have a full length mirror.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4610911
> View attachment 4610912



Total glam baby. That hat is a ma zing 

I was wearing my foot-tall fox hat and Mongolian lamb sweater this week, felt like a $1M!


----------



## cdtracing

papertiger said:


> Total glam baby. That hat is a ma zing
> 
> I was wearing my foot-tall fox hat and Mongolian lamb sweater this week, felt like a $1M!


Thanks, PT.  It's a large hat & much larger than I usually wear but the fur is so thick & plush. Makes me feel like a million $ when I wear it!  Not too many people wear hats anymore, at least not around here, but I love them.


----------



## cdtracing

Had to go out of town for a memorial service for my SIL's mother.  The high was only going to be about 54 degrees so I wore my black cashmere wrap trimmed in black fox.  It was a very nice service.


----------



## snibor

cdtracing said:


> I live in the South & wear my furs every chance I get.  I've never gotten a negative comment, only compliments.  I don't worry about what people say...I wear what I like.


I also have never had a negative comment. Some of my coats are sheared, and may be harder to tell it’s actual fur.  I’m not sure people even know what’s real or not these days.


cdtracing said:


> Had to go out of town for a memorial service for my SIL's mother.  The high was only going to be about 54 degrees so I wore my black cashmere wrap trimmed in black fox.  It was a very nice service.


Sorry for your loss.


----------



## KathyB

cdtracing said:


> I live in the South & wear my furs every chance I get.  I've never gotten a negative comment, only compliments.  I don't worry about what people say...I wear what I like.


I also live in the South and don't have lots of opportunities to wear my furs, but every time I do, I always get compliments.


----------



## xiaoxiao

lolakitten said:


> View attachment 4612164
> 
> This is my only mink, and I love it



I love it too!


----------



## ilovedesigner96

I hope i dont get kicked out for talking and posting about other furries besides mink here since is part of my haul Fur loving boy back here today with some goodies i went to my sunday antique market to check what my furrier got in and also for some other stuff besides furs and lets just say i was very lucky!!!. My furrier had minks scarf that he made out of old coats and i got 2 for 45 dollars one is a pearl color and the other one is caramel very warm and versatile pieces to jazz out any coat also some fox fur pompons for gifts $15 each i mean a fake fur tjmaxx pompom is like 30 dollars?? After i was done i left the market to kensington where there is a few vintage shops and i see this interesting stole in one shop and i was told is fox but since i know my furs it seemed more like sable so i said ok for $100 even if it turns out to be fox is not bad and I immediately go and see my furrier back in the antique market to get his word and low and behold and he said YES thats GOLDEN SABLE and for that price you can even sell it for more!! . I almost screamed of how happy i was because i have dreamed of owning some sable and it finally came true So yey!!! and for that price you cant beat it. Sorry for the long post but i feel i can share my passion for furs freely here


----------



## snibor

ilovedesigner96 said:


> I hope i dont get kicked out for talking and posting about other furries besides mink here since is part of my haul Fur loving boy back here today with some goodies i went to my sunday antique market to check what my furrier got in and also for some other stuff besides furs and lets just say i was very lucky!!!. My furrier had minks scarf that he made out of old coats and i got 2 for 45 dollars one is a pearl color and the other one is caramel very warm and versatile pieces to jazz out any coat also some fox fur pompons for gifts $15 each i mean a fake fur tjmaxx pompom is like 30 dollars?? After i was done i left the market to kensington where there is a few vintage shops and i see this interesting stole in one shop and i was told is fox but since i know my furs it seemed more like sable so i said ok for $100 even if it turns out to be fox is not bad and I immediately go and see my furrier back in the antique market to get his word and low and behold and he said YES thats GOLDEN SABLE and for that price you can even sell it for more!! . I almost screamed of how happy i was because i have dreamed of owning some sable and it finally came true So yey!!! and for that price you cant beat it. Sorry for the long post but i feel i can share my passion for furs freely here


I am thrilled for you!  So awesome.


----------



## bagshopr

I impulsively bought a black/navy mink stroller the other day and I love its casual vibe. I already have a solid black stroller, so now I'm feeling incredibly guilty about having two furs My local fur boutique does not buy furs.
 I found some places that buy pre-owned furs on line. Have any of you sold your fur on line and who did you use? I want to sell it to a company, I do not want the hassle of selling it myself.


----------



## snibor

bagshopr said:


> I impulsively bought a black/navy mink stroller the other day and I love its casual vibe. I already have a solid black stroller, so now I'm feeling incredibly guilty about having two furs My local fur boutique does not buy furs.
> I found some places that buy pre-owned furs on line. Have any of you sold your fur on line and who did you use? I want to sell it to a company, I do not want the hassle of selling it myself.


I’ve never sold.  Many of us in this thread have multiple furs. Don’t feel guilty.  Enjoy!  We’d love to see photos of your new fur.


----------



## KathyB

bagshopr said:


> I impulsively bought a black/navy mink stroller the other day and I love its casual vibe. I already have a solid black stroller, so now I'm feeling incredibly guilty about having two furs My local fur boutique does not buy furs.
> I found some places that buy pre-owned furs on line. Have any of you sold your fur on line and who did you use? I want to sell it to a company, I do not want the hassle of selling it myself.


Hang on to them.  I'm building up my fur wardrobe again and regardless whether we have weather cold enough to get to wear them is always a crapshoot in the South, but I don't care!  I love my furs, I love my leather and fur coats, I love my suede jackets.  I'll proudly wear them!  I was the office manager at a company in the mid to late 90's and the first winter I was there, I wore my full-length mink and my "boss" told me not to wear it anymore because it would make the other women that worked there resentful that I had a mink coat and they didn't.  I thought that was the most asinine comment I'd ever heard, and still do.  Ticks me off right now just remembering it!


----------



## bagshopr

Thanks for talking with me, ladies. Another thing that makes me guilty is that my minks are similar in style. My first mink is solid black, reversible to a solid rain resistant fabric, and actually much softer than my new mink. I probably should have chosen my new mink to look completely different than what I already had. But I have always coveted a dark blue fur coat. I actually went to the store to see about getting my fox stroller altered because the shoulders were too big and because of that I never wore it. The saleslady saw my interest in the blue/black coat and offered to give me trade-in value on the fox. Impulsively I said yes!  
I think the best way to get over my guilt is to wear the heck out of both coats. I, too, am in the south, and our winters are not super cold. But come January-February I should have plenty of opportunities to wear my coats.


----------



## papertiger

bagshopr said:


> I impulsively bought a black/navy mink stroller the other day and I love its casual vibe. I already have a solid black stroller, so now I'm feeling incredibly guilty about having two furs My local fur boutique does not buy furs.
> I found some places that buy pre-owned furs on line. Have any of you sold your fur on line and who did you use? I want to sell it to a company, I do not want the hassle of selling it myself.



If you look great in black you'll prob look great in navy too but they're totally a different colour. You shouldn't feel guilty because you traded a fox you never wear. You obviously suit mink better. 

I used to have many more furs and recently sold a white mink jacket. You don't get much for them so wearing them and appreciating their real warmth and beauty is something positive.


----------



## snibor

X


----------



## cdtracing

Well...I went & did it!  I decided I wanted a shorter mink coat (I have 2 f/l already).  While I don't need to have any unnecessary expenses here at Christmas time, I could not resist. Soooo, I pulled the trigger on a ranch mink coat that is preowned but in excellent condition.  With shipping coming at the holiday season, it won't arrive til after Christmas (estimated delivery Dec. 26).  I emailed the seller several times & she said there is no wear to the coat at all & doesn't think it was worn but just a few times.  I hope it looks as good IRL as it does in the pics.  I'm putting myself on ban island at least for the next few months.  I may need an intervention. LOL


----------



## cdtracing

ilovedesigner96 said:


> I hope i dont get kicked out for talking and posting about other furries besides mink here since is part of my haul Fur loving boy back here today with some goodies i went to my sunday antique market to check what my furrier got in and also for some other stuff besides furs and lets just say i was very lucky!!!. My furrier had minks scarf that he made out of old coats and i got 2 for 45 dollars one is a pearl color and the other one is caramel very warm and versatile pieces to jazz out any coat also some fox fur pompons for gifts $15 each i mean a fake fur tjmaxx pompom is like 30 dollars?? After i was done i left the market to kensington where there is a few vintage shops and i see this interesting stole in one shop and i was told is fox but since i know my furs it seemed more like sable so i said ok for $100 even if it turns out to be fox is not bad and I immediately go and see my furrier back in the antique market to get his word and low and behold and he said YES thats GOLDEN SABLE and for that price you can even sell it for more!! . I almost screamed of how happy i was because i have dreamed of owning some sable and it finally came true So yey!!! and for that price you cant beat it. Sorry for the long post but i feel i can share my passion for furs freely here


Love your new goodies, especially the pearl scarf & sable stole. Sable is soooo nice!


----------



## ilovedesigner96

Wore my vintage 1960s royal pastel mink. Am happy of the use am getting of all my furs lately this one was thrifted for seriously coins $  I got it shortened and cleaned and voila it has being my second go to coat besides my black sheared mink for the past 3 months of owning it.


----------



## ilovedesigner96

cdtracing said:


> Well...I went & did it!  I decided I wanted a shorter mink coat (I have 2 f/l already).  While I don't need to have any unnecessary expenses here at Christmas time, I could not resist. Soooo, I pulled the trigger on a ranch mink coat that is preowned but in excellent condition.  With shipping coming at the holiday season, it won't arrive til after Christmas (estimated delivery Dec. 26).  I emailed the seller several times & she said there is no wear to the coat at all & doesn't think it was worn but just a few times.  I hope it looks as good IRL as it does in the pics.  I'm putting myself on ban island at least for the next few months.  I may need an intervention. LOL
> 
> View attachment 4616735


Gorgeous i love dark ranch i am hunting a sheared dark ranch coat hopefully will have it by early next year. I only have one small dark ranch stole but i cant use it much due that it wont be enough warmth for our winters


----------



## cdtracing

ilovedesigner96 said:


> Wore my vintage 1960s royal pastel mink. Am happy of the use am getting of all my furs lately this one was thrifted for seriously coins $  I got it shortened and cleaned and voila it has being my second go to coat besides my black sheared mink for the past 3 months of owning it.


You look really good. Very flattering to your coloring!


----------



## cdtracing

ilovedesigner96 said:


> Gorgeous i love dark ranch i am hunting a sheared dark ranch coat hopefully will have it by early next year. I only have one small dark ranch stole but i cant use it much due that it wont be enough warmth for our winters


I had a black mink jacket given to me by my mother but it was just too small.  I could have gone to the expense to have it reworked into a vest but I really wanted to keep it as is....when my mother was wearing it.  So I decided to give it to my sister n law.  It fits her like a glove & she does have a daughter to pass it on to.  I only have sons & they're not interested.  I think this shorter coat will be the same color as my dark ranch f/l coat.  That one is heavy but really warm.  I found out from my furrier that it's male pelts & wild caught which is why it's so heavy.  The short coat is female pelts so it will be softer & lighter.  I can't wait for it to get here.  I get more wear from shorter coats than f/l, although I will be wearing my f/l natural black mink with the sapphire mink detail on the sleeves to company Christmas party Friday night.  We have another cold from moving in.  I envy you living in Canada.  I would get a lot of wear from mine if I lived up there. Good luck in your search for your perfect ranch mink coat!


----------



## jdr87

bagshopr said:


> I impulsively bought a black/navy mink stroller the other day and I love its casual vibe. I already have a solid black stroller, so now I'm feeling incredibly guilty about having two furs My local fur boutique does not buy furs.
> I found some places that buy pre-owned furs on line. Have any of you sold your fur on line and who did you use? I want to sell it to a company, I do not want the hassle of selling it myself.



as it has already been said, keep it; build up your fur collection and enjoy it as much as you can!



cdtracing said:


> Well...I went & did it!  I decided I wanted a shorter mink coat (I have 2 f/l already).  While I don't need to have any unnecessary expenses here at Christmas time, I could not resist. Soooo, I pulled the trigger on a ranch mink coat that is preowned but in excellent condition.  With shipping coming at the holiday season, it won't arrive til after Christmas (estimated delivery Dec. 26).  I emailed the seller several times & she said there is no wear to the coat at all & doesn't think it was worn but just a few times.  I hope it looks as good IRL as it does in the pics.  I'm putting myself on ban island at least for the next few months.  I may need an intervention. LOL
> 
> View attachment 4616735



lovely!

this morning I went to my furrier here in Paris to pick-up the pieces I still had in storage and felt in love with a sapphire mink coat he had around. completely unplanned, pretty much unnecessary, but I ended up buying it 
Gonna pick it up on Friday, I'll post a picture then

edit: found a couple of pictures online in the meanwhile


----------



## KathyB

cdtracing said:


> Well...I went & did it!  I decided I wanted a shorter mink coat (I have 2 f/l already).  While I don't need to have any unnecessary expenses here at Christmas time, I could not resist. Soooo, I pulled the trigger on a ranch mink coat that is preowned but in excellent condition.  With shipping coming at the holiday season, it won't arrive til after Christmas (estimated delivery Dec. 26).  I emailed the seller several times & she said there is no wear to the coat at all & doesn't think it was worn but just a few times.  I hope it looks as good IRL as it does in the pics.  I'm putting myself on ban island at least for the next few months.  I may need an intervention. LOL
> 
> View attachment 4616735


OMG, I love that color! ❤


----------



## KathyB

jdr87 said:


> as it has already been said, keep it; build up your fur collection and enjoy it as much as you can!
> 
> 
> 
> lovely!
> 
> this morning I went to my furrier here in Paris to pick-up the pieces I still had in storage and felt in love with a sapphire mink coat he had around. completely unplanned, pretty much unnecessary, but I ended up buying it
> Gonna pick it up on Friday, I'll post a picture then
> 
> edit: found a couple of pictures online in the meanwhile
> View attachment 4617012
> View attachment 4617016


2020 Fur Goal -- PASTEL GREY MINK (is it Sapphire or Pastel?) Either... because that's my 2020 fur goal!


----------



## jdr87

KathyB said:


> 2020 Fur Goal -- PASTEL GREY MINK (is it Sapphire or Pastel?) Either... because that's my 2020 fur goal!



that particular one is sapphire; I'd dare to say it is my favorite color for mink right now - I mean, there must be a reason if I now have two 
they also had a couple of pastel grey mink coats that were indeed amazing (but I managed to keep them away from me)


----------



## KathyB

jdr87 said:


> that particular one is sapphire; I'd dare to say it is my favorite color for mink right now - I mean, there must be a reason if I now have two
> they also had a couple of pastel grey mink coats that were indeed amazing (but I managed to keep them away from me)


 I will keep pursuing eBay, RR and other sites until I find my 2020 pastel grey mink!!


----------



## jdr87

jdr87 said:


> as it has already been said, keep it; build up your fur collection and enjoy it as much as you can!
> 
> 
> 
> lovely!
> 
> this morning I went to my furrier here in Paris to pick-up the pieces I still had in storage and felt in love with a sapphire mink coat he had around. completely unplanned, pretty much unnecessary, but I ended up buying it [emoji3]
> Gonna pick it up on Friday, I'll post a picture then
> 
> edit: found a couple of pictures online in the meanwhile
> View attachment 4617012
> View attachment 4617016


Not exactly that one (a bit shorter and more asymmetric between front and back)

Managed to go to my furrier in the afternoon and got it home today, I'm surely wearing it this evening even if I am only going out for groceries shopping


----------



## periogirl28

jdr87 said:


> Not exactly that one (a bit shorter and more asymmetric between front and back)
> 
> Managed to go to my furrier in the afternoon and got it home today, I'm surely wearing it this evening even if I am only going out for groceries shopping
> View attachment 4618209
> View attachment 4618210


I love it. We need mod pics please!


----------



## periogirl28

Wearing Blackglama at Hermes, George V


----------



## KathyB

jdr87 said:


> Not exactly that one (a bit shorter and more asymmetric between front and back)
> 
> Managed to go to my furrier in the afternoon and got it home today, I'm surely wearing it this evening even if I am only going out for groceries shopping
> View attachment 4618209
> View attachment 4618210


That color is amazing!!!


----------



## snibor

jdr87 said:


> Not exactly that one (a bit shorter and more asymmetric between front and back)
> 
> Managed to go to my furrier in the afternoon and got it home today, I'm surely wearing it this evening even if I am only going out for groceries shopping
> View attachment 4618209
> View attachment 4618210


Gorgeous!


----------



## snibor

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4618239
> 
> Wearing Blackglama at Hermes, George V


Love!


----------



## cdtracing

jdr87 said:


> Not exactly that one (a bit shorter and more asymmetric between front and back)
> 
> Managed to go to my furrier in the afternoon and got it home today, I'm surely wearing it this evening even if I am only going out for groceries shopping
> View attachment 4618209
> View attachment 4618210


Beautiful color!!!  Mod shots!!


----------



## cdtracing

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4618239
> 
> Wearing Blackglama at Hermes, George V


Love Blackglama!!!


----------



## cdtracing

My dark ranch coat shipped!!! It suppose to arrive early, either Friday or Saturday!  I'm excited!


----------



## jdr87

periogirl28 said:


> I love it. We need mod pics please!





KathyB said:


> That color is amazing!!!





snibor said:


> Gorgeous!





cdtracing said:


> Beautiful color!!!  Mod shots!!



thank you all!!! 

a quick mod pic here


----------



## KathyB

My latest mink and leather acquisition-- my Christmas gift from DH. Arrived today.


----------



## cdtracing

KathyB said:


> View attachment 4618558
> View attachment 4618557
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My latest mink and leather acquisition-- my Christmas gift from DH. Arrived today.


Oooooooo...me likey!!!!


----------



## jdr87

KathyB said:


> View attachment 4618558
> View attachment 4618557
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My latest mink and leather acquisition-- my Christmas gift from DH. Arrived today.


Love it!!!


----------



## jdr87

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4618239
> 
> Wearing Blackglama at Hermes, George V


Beautiful! A blackglama mink coat is in my whishlist since quite a while, I just have not found yet the one; yours is very close to perfection


----------



## periogirl28

jdr87 said:


> Beautiful! A blackglama mink coat is in my whishlist since quite a while, I just have not found yet the one; yours is very close to perfection


You are too kind. I love yours and I do wear my Bleu Iris Mink short jacket in warmer weather. This coat was custom made for me to my design and specs as I am petite and couldn’t find anything at my furrier. Would it be ok to ask where you get your furs in Paris?


----------



## jdr87

periogirl28 said:


> You are too kind. I love yours and I do wear my Bleu Iris Mink short jacket in warmer weather. This coat was custom made for me to my design and specs as I am petite and couldn’t find anything at my furrier. Would it be ok to ask where you get your furs in Paris?



also a Blue Iris mink coat is on my shopping list, which is still way too long even though I have a dozen coats  I tried one as well but at the end got the sapphire

I have the same "problem", but for the opposite reason: I'm six-feet tall and thus I also had many of my coats custom made: my BF is Italian, we'd lived there for 10 years and we have a couple of trusted furriers there in Italy, thus I actually bought most of my furs there.

In Paris: had a couple of good shopping experiences, and we use a shop in the 11th for storing (great SAs there, but not much choice, thus I prefer custom made with my furriers in Italy)


----------



## periogirl28

jdr87 said:


> also a Blue Iris mink coat is on my shopping list, which is still way too long even though I have a dozen coats  I tried one as well but at the end got the sapphire
> 
> I have the same "problem", but for the opposite reason: I'm six-feet tall and thus I also had many of my coats custom made: my BF is Italian, we'd lived there for 10 years and we have a couple of trusted furriers there in Italy, thus I actually bought most of my furs there.
> 
> In Paris: had a couple of good shopping experiences, and we use a shop in the 11th for storing (great SAs there, but not much choice, thus I prefer custom made with my furriers in Italy)


Thank you for the response.


----------



## papertiger

KathyB said:


> View attachment 4618558
> View attachment 4618557
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My latest mink and leather acquisition-- my Christmas gift from DH. Arrived today.



Congratulations. One of my very favourite vintage minks was similar to this in a jacket, OMG I wore it and wore it, hope you do - well done DH


----------



## cdtracing

Husband's company Christmas party tonight so I wore beaded tunic with brown, gold, silver & black beads, black legging & leather boots topped off with my natural black mink coat with sapphire mink detail on the sleeves.


----------



## ilovedesigner96

cdtracing said:


> Husband's company Christmas party tonight so I wore beaded tunic with brown, gold, silver & black beads, black legging & leather boots topped off with my natural black mink coat with sapphire mink detail on the sleeves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4619919


Gorgeous very elegant!!!


----------



## bagshopr

I finally got around to taking a photo of the navy/black mink stroller that I bought recently. The bright sunlight brings out many nuances in the design that I had not noticed before! It's like I'm seeing my coat for the first time


----------



## cdtracing

Got my dark ranch mink jacket Saturday.  It is beautiful & in excellent condition as the seller described; very well cared for.  However, the sleeves are a little short so after the holidays, it's off to my furrier to have the sleeves lengthened & have him check the fit to see if any other adjustments will be needed.  I'm looking forward to being able to wear it once all the adjustments have been made!!


----------



## ilovedesigner96

Toronto weather has been nice to us this holiday season but means not much furs unless for evening. Either way i always find an excuse to wear them. Wore my cerulean mink remodelled into a vest over this old h&m leather jacket. 3 people stopped me to compliment it at the mall thank god no vegans or animal rights have come for my furs till this day but my claws are always sharp just in case!!


----------



## ilovedesigner96

bagshopr said:


> I finally got around to taking a photo of the navy/black mink stroller that I bought recently. The bright sunlight brings out many nuances in the design that I had not noticed before! It's like I'm seeing my coat for the first time


Stunning!! Almost looks like painting. is it regular hair mink or sheared?


----------



## snibor

ilovedesigner96 said:


> Toronto weather has been nice to us this holiday season but means not much furs unless for evening. Either way i always find an excuse to wear them. Wore my cerulean mink remodelled into a vest over this old h&m leather jacket. 3 people stopped me to compliment it at the mall thank god no vegans or animal rights have come for my furs till this day but my claws are always sharp just in case!!


This is a beautiful piece.  Love it.


----------



## bagshopr

ilovedesigner96 said:


> Stunning!! Almost looks like painting. is it regular hair mink or sheared?


It is sheared- nice and lightweight. I was truly amazed when I saw my photo because the coat looks black at first glance, then you can see hints of blue when the light hits it. I had not appreciated the detail of the color.


----------



## meluvs2shop

gracekelly said:


> I use them for fur storage.  Have to find a new place.


I didn’t know Bloomies would store your fur. How neat.


----------



## ilovedesigner96

bagshopr said:


> It is sheared- nice and lightweight. I was truly amazed when I saw my photo because the coat looks black at first glance, then you can see hints of blue when the light hits it. I had not appreciated the detail of the color.


I love sheared mink is so lightweight lowkey and still elegant. i am still in the hunt for a sheared dark ranch their not easy to come by.


----------



## cdtracing

ilovedesigner96 said:


> Toronto weather has been nice to us this holiday season but means not much furs unless for evening. Either way i always find an excuse to wear them. Wore my cerulean mink remodelled into a vest over this old h&m leather jacket. 3 people stopped me to compliment it at the mall thank god no vegans or animal rights have come for my furs till this day but my claws are always sharp just in case!!


Love this look!!


----------



## lolakitten

jdr87 said:


> thank you all!!!
> 
> a quick mod pic here
> View attachment 4618540


Oh my this is gorgeous!


----------



## ilovedesigner96

Wore this diy i did couple of months on this old alpaca poncho i added a mink collar to make it more fun. I will head to my Marshalls tomorrow to find a pure wool poncho or fabric stores since i got today a dark ranch mink collar at the antique market. i feel it might look cute. Any recommendations on what color of wool to mix with a dark ranch collar??


----------



## snibor

ilovedesigner96 said:


> Wore this diy i did couple of months on this old alpaca poncho i added a mink collar to make it more fun. I will head to my Marshalls tomorrow to find a pure wool poncho or fabric stores since i got today a dark ranch mink collar at the antique market. i feel it might look cute. Any recommendations on what color of wool to mix with a dark ranch collar??


You have such great style.  How about black since you already have gray?  I have a poncho with Fox trim that gets me so many compliments when I wear.  Here’s a photo.


----------



## ilovedesigner96

Not a picture of me but on my way to work this afternoon saw this very classy old lady rocking this caramel mink coat and a fox hat with her walking stick she looked so cute and classy this is definitely goals when i reach an older age not giving a single bleep and be fabulous on the subway. I am happy to confirm that am seen more fur coats in toronto lately than before specially with this whole anti fur trend is like more people are no longer afraid oh i wore my big black fox collar today i felt amazing and cozy!


----------



## bagshopr

ilovedesigner96 said:


> I love sheared mink is so lightweight lowkey and still elegant. i am still in the hunt for a sheared dark ranch their not easy to come by.


How do you know if it is a sheared ranch mink? My other coat is sheared, black, and feels much softer than my new one.


----------



## ilovedesigner96

bagshopr said:


> How do you know if it is a sheared ranch mink? My other coat is sheared, black, and feels much softer than my new one.


Its taking me a while to find one there is a few on ebay from saga which is guaranteed to be ranch mink i have only one black sheared too is super lightweight but i want a brown for the collection.


----------



## ilovedesigner96

Hello everyone am back its been a busy hectic start of January so i haven't visit my furrier much at the antique market as frequent but since i left him a canadian sable stole for restyle last sunday i went to pick it up today and was so happy with the results i will post in the Post your fur items forum of how it ended. anyways while i was picking my goodies i saw he made more mink scarfs out of recycled vintage coats and i got one with a matching vintage hat both in this lovely sapphire color. my mink scarf collection seem to growing i want every color there is


----------



## bagshopr

I love the sapphire color and your new set looks incredibly warm!


----------



## cdtracing

Love the sapphire mink on you!!  Such a great scarf & hat!!!


ilovedesigner96 said:


> Hello everyone am back its been a busy hectic start of January so i haven't visit my furrier much at the antique market as frequent but since i left him a canadian sable stole for restyle last sunday i went to pick it up today and was so happy with the results i will post in the Post your fur items forum of how it ended. anyways while i was picking my goodies i saw he made more mink scarfs out of recycled vintage coats and i got one with a matching vintage hat both in this lovely sapphire color. my mink scarf collection seem to growing i want every color there is


----------



## Rephined

cdtracing said:


> Yes, Snibor, we are enjoying cooler weather, especially at night.  It's going to be colder during the week.  Hubby & I picked up the rest of my coats, along with my hats & collars today after an early dinner.
> So, hey-hey-hey, the gang is back together again!
> View attachment 4587852


What a lovely collection! You'll be catching up with KK pretty soon!


----------



## cdtracing

Rephined said:


> What a lovely collection! You'll be catching up with KK pretty soon!


My collection is small.  I only have 7 but I'm still looking for a Golden Isle Fox coat but I haven't found the right one in my size. I wouldn't mind having a lynx or bobcat coat either, but there's only so much cold weather here. I have a long long long way to go before I could even be in the same ranks as KK.  She has 65+ furs if I remember the count correctly.  I'm sure she has added more to her collection.  Her collection included coats, jackets, shrugs, scarves, boas, shoes, boots, purses...the list goes on & the variety of fur is amazing!!!  Thank you for the compliment but I am no way remotely close to KK's level.  I really wish she would drop by & give us an update on her style & collection but I don't even think she comes on the site at all any more.  Damn shame!


----------



## KathyB

There is a Golden Isle that's on eBay. It says the size is XL, but it lists the shoulder width at 14"' which I think is too narrow for an XL. 
Here's the item number:
184140780334


----------



## cdtracing

KathyB said:


> There is a Golden Isle that's on eBay. It says the size is XL, but it lists the shoulder width at 14"' which I think is too narrow for an XL.
> Here's the item number:
> 184140780334


I'm not getting a match to the item number.  14" is definitely too small to be an XL.


----------



## cdtracing

KathyB said:


> There is a Golden Isle that's on eBay. It says the size is XL, but it lists the shoulder width at 14"' which I think is too narrow for an XL.
> Here's the item number:
> 184140780334


I'm not getting a match to the item number.  14" is definitely too small to be an XL.  I finally found it in my Golden Isle Fox coat saved search.  I don't think it's an XL & according to the measurements wouldn't fit.  Thank you, tho.


----------



## KathyB

Not too many more chances this winter to wear any of my furs, but it was in the 30's this morning, so I wore this one.  I love it, it is pastel mink tails and is so lightweight, stroller length or 3/4 length, whichever is more descript.


----------



## Rephined

KathyB said:


> Not too many more chances this winter to wear any of my furs, but it was in the 30's this morning, so I wore this one.  I love it, it is pastel mink tails and is so lightweight, stroller length or 3/4 length, whichever is more descript.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4675747
> View attachment 4675748


I like coats with the chevron mink tail design! I need to post a pic of my recent vintage mink purchase.


----------



## KathyB

Yes, post it please!  I also love that chevron design.  It's really striking.


----------



## cdtracing

KathyB said:


> Not too many more chances this winter to wear any of my furs, but it was in the 30's this morning, so I wore this one.  I love it, it is pastel mink tails and is so lightweight, stroller length or 3/4 length, whichever is more descript.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4675747
> View attachment 4675748


Great coat. Love the sculpted took of it.  This morning was perfect for it!!!


----------

